# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Неужели Кришна дал индульгенцию и отныне можно делать всё что угодно?

## Валентин Шеховцов

Стих 9.30 «Бхагавад Гиты» в переводе А. Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады, 1-е издание на русском:
Даже если человек совершает самые дурные поступки, но занят чистым преданным служением его следует считать праведником, ибо он на верном пути.

До этого Он сказал: "Преданный – Мой друг". И в следующем стихе Он говорит кто же такой преданный. Даже если человек совершает какие-то жуткие поступки,  то он всё равно должен считаться праведником. И Он очень сильно подчеркивает это. «Эва» на санскрите значит даже. Он делает эту эмфатическую конструкцию. И мантавьях букв. означает «он должен считаться праведником». Кришна говорит – вы обязаны считать такого человека праведником. Даже если он совершает греховные поступки.

У этого утверждения «даже если он совершает самые ужасные поступки, то всё равно он должен считаться праведником» есть три смысла:

1-й смысл Кришна говорит о какой-то совершенно нереальной ситуации, просто чтобы подчеркнуть эту мысль. И эту нереальную ситуацию он приводи, чтобы эту мысль подчеркнуть – такой человек всё равно должен считаться праведником. Он говорит – этого не случается, но даже если случится, то всё равно он должен читаться праведником.
Это оборот, это некая фигура речи, которая должна подчеркнуть саму мысль о том, до какой степени дорог Кришне человек, преданный, относящийся к Нему как к личности.

2-й смысл это если человек до того, как стал преданным совершал какие-то греховные поступки. Кришна говорит: Мне не важно чем занимался человек до того, как стал преданным. Абсолютно не важно какие грехи он совершил, чего он сделал. Если он с решимостью поклоняется и служит Мне с решимостью, то он мой преданный и его люди обязаны считать праведником.

И 3-й смысл это прямой смысл этого утверждения. Даже если человек случайно оступился,  то всё равно он должен считаться праведником. И тут есть интересное сравнение или метафора объясняющая смысл этого стиха. Если самолет должен долететь от Дели до Москвы, то у него есть определенный курс, очень чёткая траектория. Но приблизительно в 90-95% времени полёта самолет отклоняется от траектории. Но тем не менее, ни смотря на отклонения от траектории он приходит к месту назначения. И это как раз иллюстрация этого самого стиха.

Даже если человек отклонился немного. Кришна говорит об интересном качестве – если он тем не менее сосредоточен, если он исполнен решимости вернуться к Кришне, он хочет служить Кришне, он ни о чем другом не думает, то эта ананья бхак – тот самый прибор в кабине пилота позволяет постоянно исправлять курс. Ананья бхак – у него есть эта решимость, он хочет прийти к Кришне. Да, он заблуждается. Да, он оступается. Да, он совершает ошибку. Но если он всё время возвращается на свой путь, на свою траекторию, то в конце концов он придёт ко Мне. Это самый важный урок этого стиха.

Вишванатха Чакраварти дописал этот диалог между Кришной и Арджуной. Арджуна очень перепугался, когда услышал этот стих. Действительно, это очень страшный стих. Я помню, что в 80-е годы перед очередным процессом, который КГБ должен был против преданных затеять, выходила пугающая статья, в которой цитировался этот стих и говорилось: «Посмотрите, Кришна даёт индульгенцию! Им дана индульгенция – можете совершать самые ужасные, жуткие поступки и им всё простится. Они всё равно праведники, их нужно считать праведниками.» И это ставилось в упрёк.

Вишванатха Чакраварти пишет, что Арджуна очень перепугался, когда услышал этот стих, он подумал: «Господи, Боже Мой! Что люди подумают, что люди скажут на это?» Неужели Кришна даёт нам индульгенцию, что отныне можете делать всё что угодно? И Арджуна спросил: - Неужели я теперь всё что угодно могу делать?

Поэтому Кришна тот час же оговаривается в следующем стихе: кшипрам бхавати дхарматма – он быстро становится праведником, даже если он случайно оступился, если совершил какое-то случайное падение, то он всё равно становится праведником, ибо решительно нацелен на Меня. Шрила Прабхупада объясняет в комментарии, что речь идёт о случайном падении, о падении так сказать  по слабости, о непреднамеренном падении. Если человек думает: «Хорошо, я всё равно преданный, я всё равно праведник, Кришна говорит, что меня нужно считать садху, то я могу делать всё что я хочу». То это не в счёт.

У Шрилы Прабхупады спрашивали как отличить падение, которое человек замыслил, от падения когда человек случайно оступился?

Ответ из зала: Сознательное

Но иногда человек сам себе так объясняет, что он несознательно, бессознательно упал. Каким образом можно отличить одно от другого?

Ответ из зала: Продолжает служение.

Продолжает служение, продолжает падать и опять продолжает служение.

Ответ из зала: Покаяние.

Покаяние – это хорошо. Да, это один из смыслов кшипрам – в огне покаяния, в огне раскаяния человек быстро становится праведником. Чтобы очистится от случайно совершенного поступка человек должен раскаяться и этот огонь делает его дхарматмой. Но есть чисто внешний признак, по которому можно отличить одно от другого. Шрила Прабхупада говорит что если он падает больше трех раз, то это уже сознательно. До трех раз – это случайно. До трёх раз прощается, после трёх раз – негодяй.

Вопрос: Что такое падение?

Ответ: Кришна сам говорит: апи чет су дурачаро.

Су дур ачар
Что такое ачар? Ачар это действие, поведение, то что делает человек. Это очень общее понятие того, что делают люди.

Дур – дурной, плохой
Су – усиление
Т.е судурачар - очень плохой. Кришна говорит: Даже если он делает нечто совершенно отвратительное, самый мерзкий, самый отвратительный поступок.

И речь идёт об обычных законах нравственности, о том чего нельзя делать с точки зрения общепринятой морали и с любой точки зрения. Если он это делает, то он является дурачаром. Это самое общее определение падения. Он не выделяет, не подчеркивает отдельно – с точки зрения шастр или Меня. Судурачар – что-то плохое даже с точки зрения обыденной морали.

Вот в чем смысл этого стиха? Кришна говорит мам ананья бхак.
Человек встал на этот путь и он решительно настроен, он хочет до Него дойти, но тем не менее у него могут оставаться какие-то дурные привычки. И эти дурные привычки могут пересилить нас. Из-за наших дурных привычек мы можем оступиться, мы можем совершить дурной поступок.

Как например Бхагавад-гита распространяется в тюрьмах. И есть категории людей в тюрьмах, которые дошли до ручки, которым всё надоело в этом мире, которые полностью разочаровались в этом мире и они очень решительно становятся преданными, делают чётки каким-то образом и решительно повторяют. Как у нас есть один бывший убийца и вор приговорённый к пожизненному заключению. Он повторяет по 50-60 кругов каждый день. Ананья бхак. У такого человека могут быть какие-то дурные привычки, так же как у нас у всех. Например, он может выйдя из тюрьмы по привычки кого-то случайно убить. Это слишком сильный пример, но тем не менее.

Дело в том, что привычки формируются определенным образом в уме – это определенный механизм формирования кармы. И иногда они бывают сильнее нас. Человеку нужно очень много времени сил и времени потратить на то чтобы побороть свои привычки. И поэтому человек в начале решительно становится на этот путь, но не смотря на его решимость привычки могут быть сильнее его. Поэтому он может оступиться, совершить случайное падение, но если тем не менее он не бросает, если он решительно настроен дойти до конца, то тогда Кришна помогает ему. Он приводит в конце концов его к Себе и кшипрам бхавати дхарматма – очень быстро он становится праведником.

Университет ведической культуры
Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. БГ 9 гл ч.2. 10.01.1999

***
Стих 9.30 «Бхагавад Гиты» в переводе А. Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады, 2-е издание:

Текст 30 
апи чет су-дурачаро бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак
садхур эва са мантавйах самйаг вйавасито хи сах

Даже если человек, занимающийся преданным служением, совершит самый отвратительный поступок, его все равно следует считать святым, ибо он исполнен решимости идти по верному пути.

Это тот самый стих, который очень часто ставят нам в укор. Смотрите, что Кришна говорит здесь. Обычные люди не понимают, что Кришна говорит здесь. У этого стиха есть три основных значения.
"Даже если человек совершает самые отвратительные поступки". Первое значение, это просто фигура речи, усиление. Мы допускаем невозможное, чтобы подчеркнуть свою мысль. Чтобы просто подчеркнуть то, что я хочу сказать, я делаю совершенно невозможное предположение, что даже в этих невозможных условиях, все равно это будет так. Это определенный риторический прием. Это одно значение, невозможная ситуация, мы говорим, что даже при этом, он остается праведником.

Второе, имеется ввиду, что до того, как он стал преданным, он совершал отвратительные поступки, но когда он стал преданным, стал поклоняться Мне с непоколебимой преданностью, то он должен считаться садху, т.е имеется ввиду его прошлая деятельность.

И, наконец, третье значение. Даже, если он будучи преданным, неуклонно стремящимся к Кришне, совершает ужасные поступки. Садхур эва са мантавйах, это двойное подчеркивание мысли. Садху эва значит - он садху и только садху. Он садху, даже если он совершает сударачар, самые ужасные поступки. Не просто дурачар, а сударачар - самые ужасные поступки. И дальше Кришна говорит: са мантавйах. Это повелительное наклонение, глагол мантавйах – «считаться» стоит в повелительном наклонении. Кришна говорит: "Он должен считаться садху, вы должны, вы обязаны считать его садху".

То есть, это очень сильное утверждение. У этого стиха есть множество аспектов, про него можно очень долго говорить, каждое слово разбирать, разные смыслы рассматривать, но первое, что хочет сказать Кришна. Он остерегает: "Не оскорбляйте такого человека. Не принимайте очень легко, что он делает и не пытайтесь осуждать его".  Да, может быть, он совершает что-то не то. Может быть, он оступился, но, если он решительно настроен то, чтобы служить Мне, он все равно садху. Это один из видов апарадхи, который можно совершить, если смотря на преданного мы начинаем упрекать, осуждать его за то, что он допускал ошибки или какие-то прегрешения.

Или начинаем вспоминать его прошлые грехи, прегрешения, все это вайшнава-апарадха. Баладева Видьябхушена и Вишванатха Чакраварти написали очень сильные комментарии на этот стих. Они говорят, что Кришна подчеркивает это. В любом случае, во всех отношениях всегда, если у человека есть решимость. Ключевым словом тут является - бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак и слово вйавасито, решимость, исполненный решимости. Если он исполнен решимости продолжать, не смотря на то, что он оступился. Он все равно остается садху. Смысл этого в том, что человек может случайно оступиться, речь идет именно о случайном падении. Шрила Прабхупада начинает объяснять, почему случайное падение может произойти.

Первое, почему может произойти случайно падение? Сначала Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что мы находимся в материальном мире. Мы соприкасаемся со своей материальной природой, с обусловленной природой, с нашим телом. У нас есть какие-то обязанности по отношению к этому телу. Весь материальный мир очень скользкое место, поэтому тут легко поскользнуться. Если мы будем невнимательны, мы сможем совершить это случайное падение.

И вторая причина этого случайного падения, какая может быть? Наша прошлая карма, какие-то анартхи, которые остались у нас, дурные привычки, которые у нас есть еще и которые еще до конца не сгорели. С одной стороны это, может быть, случайное падение, когда мы просто оступились из-за того, что мы находимся здесь в этом мире. С другой стороны, так как у нас есть еще неотработанные привычки, мы можем совершить это случайное падение. Можем случайно оступиться.

Шрила Прабхупада очень интересно объяснял, что значит случайно оступиться. У него спрашивали: "Что это значит, случайно оступиться. Сколько раз можно случайно оступиться?" Кто знает, что на это ответил Шрила Прабхупада? Он сказал: "До трех раз это случайно, четвертый раз это уже намерено". Если ты оступаешься один раз, второй раз, третий раз еще, может быть, случайным, четвертый раз это уже намерено.      Мы не должны пользоваться этим стихом, как индульгенцией. Шрила Прабхупада предостерегает нас от этого.

С другой стороны нельзя считать, что преданный, занятый духовным служением может действовать любым недостойным образом. Этот стих относится к тому случаю, когда падение происходит случайно в результате сильного давления материальных привязанностей. Преданное служение, это образно говоря, объявление войны майе. Если человек не настолько силен, чтобы бороться с иллюзорной энергией, могут быть случайные срывы, но окрепнув он уже не подвержен таким падениям, как объяснялось выше.

Нельзя использовать этот стих в качестве оправдания недостойного поведения и считать себя бхактой. Если человек не улучшит свои лучшие качества в процессе преданного служения, то следует понимать, что он не достиг высокой ступени духовного развития. Это возможно в принципе и главное условие является вот эта решимость, если он исполнен решимости. Из чего состоит решимость йавасайтмика-буддхи? Какой стих в "Упадешамрите" описывает эту решимость? Вот этот стих, как раз расшифровывает самйак вйаваситах.

Если человек, не смотря на то, что совершает какую-то ошибку, но, тем не менее, утсахан он продолжает с энтузиазмом действовать, если он продолжает следовать всему этому, всем шести условиям благоприятным для бхакти, он исполнен решимости и тогда его нужно считать садху и ни кем другим. Мы должны считать его садху. Кришна говорит: "Должны". Кришна говорит: "Должны, если у них есть решимость, в конце концов, все это сгорит в огне". И в следующем стихе будет объясняться, каким образом, ускорить этот процесс.

В следующем стихе Кришна будет говорить, что такой человек очень быстро становится праведником. И есть определенные условия, при которых человек может очень быстро избавиться. В конечном счете, каждый человек может быстро избавиться от своих дурных привычек. Если он не избавляется, то это нама-апарадха. Если мы не избавляемся от своих привязанностей, не смотря на столько наставлений по этому поводу. Любой может сделать это. Любой, если он четко поймет, кто он такой, зачем он тут находится, чем он занимается и с помощью правильного повторения мантры, он сможет быстро избавиться от всего этого.

Даже начинающий преданный, если он правильно расположен… Речь идет о том, чтобы человек правильно поставил себя. Если человек правильно поставлен, он занимается чистым преданным служением и чистое преданное служение очень быстро приходит к нему и он очень быстро становится преданным. Шрила Прабхупада в комментарии много всего объясняет. Объясняет, что недостатки на таком преданном это как пятна на луне. Иногда преданные Господа совершают дурные поступки, но их можно уподобить пятнам на луне, напоминающий кроличий помет. Эти пятна не препятствуют лунному свету.

Главное видеть в преданном преданность или решимость во чтобы-то ни стало достичь цели. У нас могут быть какие-то анартхи, недостатки, они сразу не проходят. Но если у нас есть правильное отношение к этому пути, то мы очень быстро можем избавиться от всего, что мешает нам. Тут речь идет о случайном падении. Но Чайтанья Махапрабху говорит о двух формах падения, которые нельзя назвать случайными. О двух причинах, по которым человек падает и падает на век, вернее не на век, но, по крайней мере, очень серьезно.

Случайно падение, это падение, когда мы просто случайно соприкасаемся со своей обусловленной природой в процессе своей деятельности или в результате каких-то привычек, которые у нас есть. Есть две причины, по которым человек может пасть не случайно, по которым человек падает очень серьезно. Вайшнава-апарадха. Что происходит с человеком, который совершает апарадхи? Материальные желания становятся такими сильными, что он не в состоянии справиться с ними. Если до этого, он очень хорошо справлялся с желаниям, то он уже больше не может терпеть, теряет голову, становится сумасшедшим.

Это результат вайшнава-апарадхи. Вполне тоже реальная вещь. Асат-санга - неблагоприятное общение. Когда человек сознательно вступает в неблагоприятное общение и попадает под это неблагоприятное влияние. Бхактивинода Тхакур подробно анализирует, из чего состоит этот асат. Асат это могут быть майавади, это могут быть дхармадваджи, притворщики люди, занимающиеся религией для своего благосостояния. Асат это, может быть, общение с женщинами или с людьми, которые близко общаются с женщинами, с противоположным полом для наслаждения. Все это, в конце концов, приводит к падению, причем к очень серьезному. Если человек попадает к такого рода асат. Или под влияние человека, который совершает вайшнава-апарадху. Нужно избегать этих апарадх.

 Это может случиться по-разному. Это не происходит совсем сразу, но это происходит. Это может случиться быстро, в зависимости от серьезности апарадхи. Если это очень серьезная апарадха, то это может произойти очень быстро. Если это не такая серьезная апарадха, то может пройти какой-то период времени, но это происходит, если мы не заслужим прощения. У Кришны Своя логика, Ему виднее. Законы материальной природы в этом случае очень трудно понять. То, что когда мы совершаем оскорбления, мы закладываем семя, которое может очень быстро или не так быстро прорости, но сразу же мы чувствуем, что что-то не то. И нужно сразу же исправить все, попросить прощение.

кшипрам бхавати дхарматма шашвач-чхантим нигаччхати
каунтейа пратиджанихи на ме бхактах пранашйати  

Он быстро становится добродетельным и обретает вечный мир. О сын Кунти, смело заявляй каждому, что Мой преданный никогда не погибнет. В предыдущем стихе Кришна говорил, что ты можешь корректировать свой курс. Главное держаться курса. Если ты знаешь свою цель и если ты знаешь, как к ней можно дойти. Но, даже если ты немного будешь отклоняться, но потом возвращаться на этот курс, ничего страшного нет.  Как самолет 95 процентов времени летит не по курсу. То туда уходит, то сюда уходит, но он все время возвращается на курс, чтобы, в конце концов, достичь цели.

Точно также и преданные, он может немного отклоняться, он может отходить в ту или иную сторону случайно, но если он знает четко курс, которым он должен идти, если он исполнен решимости, тогда он, в конце концов, достигнет цели. Кришна тут говорит, что он очень быстро становится праведником и обретает мир. И у этого утверждения Кришны есть два смысла. Он обретает мир. Первое, это то, что он раскаивается. Чтобы сделать этот процесс очень быстрым, человек может сжечь все эти свои недостатки, свои анартхи в огне раскаяния. Он совершил какую-то ошибку, какое-то отклонение, оступился, упал, но, если он при этом раскаивается, то в этом огне раскаяния, он обретает мир и покой очень быстро.

И другое толкование, что он очень быстро обретает мир, становится праведником. Другое толкование заключается в том, что он очень четко верит, твердо уверен, что всему этому скоро придет конец и поэтому он не беспокоится. Он знает, что очень скоро его дурные привычки отойдут от него, перестанут его беспокоить. Поэтому он спокоен. Даже, если сейчас он чувствует какое-то беспокойство. Но, в конце концов, он все равно должен будет избавиться от этого, потому что Кришна уже сказал в 7 главе, что должен сделать преданный для того, чтобы быть твердым на этом пути.

Чтобы быть твердым на этом пути, что должен сделать человек? Чтобы быть таким решительным нужно, в конце концов, избавиться от всех своих грехов. И нужно очень четко знать, что иного пути нет. Шрила Прабхупада объясняет здесь в комментарии, следуя как раз за Баладевой Видьябхушеной и Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакуром. Для этого просто нужно продолжать, просто продолжать, просто повторять мантру.

Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе
Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе

Что не нужно заниматься праяшчатой. В Ведах говорится, что если человек падает со своего высокого положения, он должен пройти ритуальный процесс очищения, покаяние. Шрила Прабхупада говорит тут. Кришна имеет в виду, что не нужно тут ни какой праяшчаты, все уйдет само, если он будет заниматься преданным служением. Он очень быстро станет тем самым праведником без праяшчаты. Правда, Бхактивинода Тхакур дал любопытное толкование этому стиху. Он подметил некое несоответствие. Он говорит: "В прошлом стихе Кришна, Ты называешь его садху. Ты говоришь, что он должен считаться садху.

Но в этом стихе Ты говоришь, что он скоро станет "бхавати дхарматма". Дхарматма по уровню это гораздо ниже, чем садху. До этого Ты сказал: "Он уже садху, а тут Ты говоришь, что станешь праведником". Если он садху, о каком праведнике может идти речь? Это одно из возможных толкований, но просто любопытное.  Кришна здесь в этом стихе имеет ввиду не его, Кришна в этом стихе имеет ввиду человека, который не оскорбляет такого садху, который, не смотря на то, что преданный оступается, совершает какие-то ошибки, тем не менее, не упрекает его в этом, не совершает апарадхи. То такой преданный скоро становится праведником.

Если мы не пытаемся бросить в него камень, не начинаем смеяться: "Он выдавал себя за такого высокого преданного - упал". Если мы продолжаем считать его праведником, тогда мы сами сможем обрести праведность. Это наше отношение, это то отношение, которое мы должны в себе культивировать. Все мы знаем, что бхакта Кришны никогда не погибнет. И почему Кришна просит Арджуну сказать об этом? Потому что Кришна обманщик, а Арджуна никогда не обманывал. Это известно. Я хотел бы вам дать одну цитату из Библии в подтверждение этого. "Иисус сын Сирахов, подвизайся за истину до смерти. Бог поборет за тебя". Иначе говоря, будь преданным, иди истинным путем, обо всем остальном позаботится Сам Кришна. Бог будет Сам защищать тебя. Подвизайся за истину до смерти и Бог поборет за тебя.

_Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами_. Бхакти-шастры по "Бхагавад-гите". Глава девятая. Самое сокровенное знание


***

Стих 9.30 «Бхагавад Гиты» в переводе с санскрита Харидева Даса (Сыромятников И.С):
*
апи* - даже; *чет* - если; *су-дурачарах* - тот, чьи поступки и поведение; ачарах [являются] очень су- отвратительными -дух- - Им.пад., ед.ч., м.р. от су-дух + ачара- <Бах.>; *бхаджате* - занимается преданным служением - наст. вр., ср.зал., 3-е лицо, ед.ч. от гл. бхадж-, кл. No1; *мам* - Мне - Вин. пад. от личного местоимения 1-го лица, ед.числа (основа "ма-"); *ананйя-бхак* - [твердо] намеренный -бхак [следовать пути бхакти и] стремящийся -бхак [к высшей цели, любви к Богу, без ан- других -анйа- [мотивов] - Им.пад., ед.ч., м.р. от ананйа- бхадж- (где -бхадж- образует сложное слово типа крт-самаса от каузатива от гл. бхадж-, кл. No 1); *садхух* - праведным, святым человеком - Им.пад., ед.ч., м.р. от садху-; *эва* - несомненно; *сах* - он, тот - Им.пад., ед.ч., м.р. от та- (основы указательного местоимения); *мантавйах* - должен считаться - Им.пад., ед.ч., м.р. от мантавйа- (герундив от гл. ман-, кл. N94); *самйаг* - истинно - наречие, образованное от Вин. пад., ед ч., ср.р. от самйанч-; *вйаваситах* - убеждённый, непоколебимый - Им.пад., ед.ч., м.р. от вйава- сита-; *хи* - ибо, ведь; *сах* - он, тот - Им.пад., ед.ч., м.р. от та- (основы указательного местоимения);

Даже если преданным служением Мне занимается [человек, непреднамеренные] поступки и поведение [которого являются] крайне отвратительными, [но который твердо] намерен [следовать пути бхакти и искренне] стремится [к высшей цели, любви к Богу,] без других [мотивов,] он несомненно, должен считаться именно святым, ибо он истинно убеждён [и] полностью решителен*.
____________________________
*Фраза "полностью решителен" в литературном переводе звучит как "исполнен решимости".
____________________________

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов



----------


## Валентин Шеховцов



----------


## Валентин Шеховцов



----------


## Андрон

> "Даже если человек, занимающийся преданным служением, совершит самый отвратительный поступок, его все равно следует считать святым, ибо он исполнен решимости идти по верному пути". (БГ 9.30)


Комментаторы от религий с понятной целью смягчают этот стих, сводя его к единичным, случайным, непреднамеренным грехам, в которых человек потом раскаивается. Очевидно, такие грехи Кришна легко и быстро прощает, но прощает и гораздо большие! Аналогичный стих:

"Если душа занимается естественной для нее деятельностью в сознании Кришны, то, *что бы она ни делала, все ее действия приносят ей только благо*. Подтверждение этому мы находим в ШБ 1.5.17: «*Даже если человек, занятый деятельностью в сознании Кришны, не выполняет предписанные шастрами обязанности, если он допускает ошибки в преданном служении или даже сходит с этого пути, он все равно ничего не теряет и не навлекает на себя греха*. С другой стороны, какая польза тому, кто старательно совершает все очистительные обряды, но не обретает сознания Кришны?»". (БГ 3.5)

Но гораздо более интересно понять, в каких случаях можно совершать грехи намеренно и сознательно?
В каких случаях Бог действительно даёт полную *индульгенцию, карт-бланш, неограниченные полномочия*?
Что-то вроде:
"То, что сделал предъявитель сего, сделано по моему приказанию и для блага государства. Кардинал Ришелье".
(А.Дюма "Три мушкетера")

"Давид называет блаженным человека, которому *Бог вменяет праведность независимо от дел*:
«*блаженны, чьи беззакония прощены и чьи грехи покрыты.
Блажен человек, которому Господь не вменит греха*»". (Рим 4:6-8)

"Авадхута - святой высочайшего уровня; личность, находящаяся *выше общественных, социальных, моральных и даже религиозных правил и условностей*".

Суть в том, что религиозные правила и предписания лишь очень примерно, приблизительно описывают истинную волю Бога.
Прямая воля Бога в сердце человека иногда может отличаться от религиозных и моральных норм.
И то, что религии и мораль считают грехом, Сам Бог может считать святостью!
"*Я пребываю в сердце каждого. Цель изучения всех Вед — постичь Меня*". (БГ 15.15)




> Даже если преданным служением Мне занимается [человек, непреднамеренные] поступки и поведение [которого являются] крайне отвратительными, [но который твердо] намерен [следовать пути бхакти и искренне] стремится [к высшей цели, любви к Богу,] без других [мотивов,] он несомненно, должен считаться именно святым, ибо он истинно убеждён [и] полностью решителен*.
> *Фраза "полностью решителен" в литературном переводе звучит как "*исполнен решимости*".


Еще варианты переводов. А я бы перевел этот стих так:
"Если даже самый страшный грешник *действует по Моей воле*, его безусловно следует считать святым, *ибо он исполнен решимости*".

Интересна причина святости этого грешника, т.е. почему Кришна считает его святым? - "ибо он исполнен решимости"!
Эту непоколебимую решимость и уверенность действовать вопреки моральным и религиозным нормам может дать только лично Бог!
Т.е. человек ясно осознаёт волю Бога в своём сердце и сознательно действует по ней, полностью доверившись и предавшись Богу.
Такого человека лично Бог в его сердце избавляет от страха и наделяет решимостью действовать "с великим дерзновением":

БГ 18.66: "Оставь все религии [всю дхарму] и предайся Мне одному.
*Я избавлю тебя от всех последствий твоих грехов. Не бойся ничего*".

"Любовь до того совершенства достигает в нас, что *мы имеем дерзновение* в день суда, потому что *поступаем в мире сем, как Он*.
В любви нет страха, но *совершенная любовь изгоняет страх*. Боящийся несовершен в любви". (1Ин 4:17-18)
"Если сердце наше не осуждает нас, то мы имеем дерзновение к Богу". (1Иоан.3:21)
"Ты имеешь веру? имей ее сам в себе, пред Богом. Блажен, кто не осуждает себя в том, что избирает". (Рим 14:22)

Эта непоколебимая вера, полное предание и доверие Богу в сердце, и решимость, которой Он наделяет,
и позволяют человеку действовать по любви вопреки религиям и морали! Прямая индульгенция от Бога!

"*Любовь покрывает все грехи*". (Библия, Притчи 10:12)
"*Люби Бога - и делай что хочешь*". (Августин Блаженный)

Кришна ждёт и мечтает, чтобы мы доверились и предались Ему, и жили, движимые любовью:
"[Кришна думал:] *Чистая любовь будет связывать нас даже вопреки моральному и религиозному долгу [дхарме]*. Услышав о чистой любви обитателей Враджа, преданные станут поклоняться Мне, *побуждаемые спонтанной любовью*, и забудут о религиозных обрядах и кармической деятельности". (ЧЧ Ади 4.31-33)

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Почему оскорбления вайшнавов и Святого Имени не прощаются с той же лёгкостью? 

Чистому преданному свойственно прощать оскорбления со стороны невежественных негодяев. Но Кришну отличает то, что Он не терпит поношение Своих преданных. (ЧЧ 3.3.213)
Апарадха значит «оскорбление». Тот, кто совершает вайшнава-апарадхи, перестает духовно развиваться. Какого бы высокого уровня в преданном служении ни достиг человек, если он нанесет оскорбление лотосным стопам вайшнава, все его достижения будут сведены на нет. (ШБ 4.21.37)
Из всего сказанного, становится ясно, что ни Кришна, ни гуру не сможет нам помочь. Вайшнава - апарадха является основной причиной ухода в майу. Самое страшное заключается в том, что человек, когда совершает оскорбление, уже не принимает помощь.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Еще варианты переводов


На сайте Жалевича собрано больше светских и вайшнавских вариантов. Там приводится третий вариант перевода стиха 9.30 "Бхагавад-гиты как она есть" 2007 г.:

*Даже если тот, кто занимается преданным служением, иногда совершает неблаговидный поступок, его все равно следует считать праведником, ибо он на верном пути. * 




> Это Прабхупада еще сильно смягчил!


Возможно переводы несколько и смягчают, но суть всё равно не спрятать. Ниже приведена транскрипция стиха 9:30 с семинара Университет ведической культуры 1999 года:




> Стих 9.30 «Бхагавад Гиты» в переводе А. Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады, 1-е издание на русском:
> 
> Даже если человек совершает самые дурные поступки, но занят чистым преданным служением, его следует считать праведником, ибо он на верном пути.


А это современный перевод с сайта ББТ:




> Стих 9.30 «Бхагавад Гиты» в переводе А. Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады, 2-е издание на русском:
> 
> Даже если человек, занимающийся преданным служением, совершит самый отвратительный поступок, его все равно следует считать святым, ибо он исполнен решимости идти по верному пути.


У Жалевича приведен вариант перевода Шри Чайтанья Сарасват Матхом 2007 года:

Стих 9.30 «Бхагавад Гиты» в переводе с санскрита на бенгали Шримад Б. Р. Шридхара Махараджа, пер. с бенгали на англ. Шрипад Б. А. Сагара Махараджа, пер. с английского на русский Вриндавана Чандры даса: 

*Даже если человек, совершающий самые отвратительные поступки, посвящает себя исключительному преданному служению Мне, оставив все, что противоречит преданности: эксплуатацию и отречение, то, воистину, его следует почитать как истинного святого, ибо он достиг высшего предназначения жизни.* 

В сети есть другой перевод Б. Р. Шридхара Махараджа сделанный тем же Шри Чайтанья Сарасват Матхом в 2013:

Стих 9.30. Бхагавад Гита «Невиданное Сокровище Безусловной Красоты». Издание третье, измененное и дополненное:

*Если человек, пусть самого дурного поведения, отказывается от личной выгоды – будь то удовольствия или свобода – и живет ради служения Мне, его нужно почитать как святого, ибо он пребудет вне добра и зла.*

Или вот другой оттенок:

Стих 9.30 «Бхагавад Гиты» в переводе с санскрита Бхактиведанты Нараяны Махараджа:

*Даже если у человека очень дурной характер, но он безраздельно поклоняется Мне, его следует считать садху, ибо он на истинном пути, на пути бхакти.* 

Перевод шиваитского текста особо коррелирует с примером пожизненно заключенного Прабху Даса (Андрея Сударикова), приведенного Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджем. 



Стих 9.30.  Гитартхасанграха. Комментарий Абхинавагупты на Бхагавад Гиту. Перевод с санскрита и комментарии О. Н. Ерченкова: 

*И даже если чрезвычайный злодей почитает Меня, не отклоняясь умом, он должен считаться праведным, ибо праведен удел его.*

----------


## Андрон

> Кришну отличает то, что Он не терпит поношение Своих преданных. (ЧЧ 3.3.213)


Вы правы - но я говорил о человеке, действующем по личной воле Кришны/Вишну.
Он может иногда, по воле Бога или с Его позволения, грешить против религий и морали,
как, например, Гопи бросали свои домашние обязанности, мужей и детей - и убегали к Кришне,
но, естественно, он не станет грешить против Бога, которому служит, и Его истинных преданных!




> больше светских и вайшнавских вариантов перевода стиха 9.30


Спасибо за варианты перевода! Просто поражает их многообразие и значительные отличия! Язык Вед очень многозначен!
Вспоминается, как Господь Чайтанья поражал и восхищал философов, приводя им десятки различных толкований шлок!

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Почему оскорбления вайшнавов и Святого Имени не прощаются с той же лёгкостью?[/list]


 А Кришна где-то вообще упоминает апарадху? Почему в 9:30 речь идёт не о ней, ибо что она как не судурачар - самый дурной поступок? Может быть её вообще нет? Зачем Кришна во 2-й главе БГ описывает душу, которой ничто не может повредить?

БГ 9.30

*Даже если человек совершает самые дурные поступки, но занят чистым преданным служением, его следует считать праведником, ибо он на верном пути.*

_Комментарий Шридхары Свами из Рудра Вайшнава Сампрадайи:
_
Могущество бхакти, или любовного преданного служения Верховному Господу велико, необратимо и нерушимо. Даже если человек с отвратительным поведением так или иначе, исполненный решимости поклоняется Верховному Господу Кришне или любому из Его авторитетных воплощений, понимая, что иные полубоги являются лишь Его частицами, то он считается праведным, ещё и потому, что он желает служить исключительно Верховному Господу. Только он принял правильное решение и пришел к правильному выводу.

_Комментарий Мадхвачарьи (Брахма Вайшнава Сампрадайя):_

Неправедные и нечестивые по своей природе не могут быть преданными Верховного Господа Кришны. Но если некоторые из них случайно получают милость Его преданных, то с помощью этой энергии они иногда могут изменить свое сердце и начать относиться к Верховному Господу с благоговением, исключительно Его умилостивляя. Это заставляет их накапливать много заслуг, и по мере того, как они развиваются и продвигаются с этим состоянием сознания, их можно считать преобразованными в благородных и святых за их правильную решимость.

_Комментарий Рамануджи (Шри Вайшнава Сампрадайя):_

Люди этого мира рождаются в различных варнах, каждая из которых имеет свои собственные предписания поведения, некоторые предписания являются обязательными, а другие запретительными. 

Даже если член определенной варны нарушает предписания своей конкретной варны, он заслуживают того, чтобы считаться достойными похвалы, если он решился совершать поклонение исключительно верховному Господу Кришне. 

Такой человек должен быть уважаемым и почитаться как духовно просветленный и лучший из людей, равный преданным, упомянутым выше. Можно задаться вопросом, как это возможно, чтобы такой нарушитель предписаний своей варны мог достичь такого положения. Это происходит потому, что их нынешнее поведение и решение окончательно сосредоточены на правильном завершении непоколебимой бхакти или любящей преданности Верховному Господу. 

Такое фиксированное состояние ума состоит из недоступного каждому неявного понимания, что Господь Кришна является единственной причиной всего творения, что только Господь Кришна является источником бесконечных вселенных, что Господь Кришна является высшим повелителем всего подвижного и неподвижного, что Господь Кришна - Верховный Господь всего сущего, а также Мой учитель, Мой друг, Мой единственный объект высшего наслаждения. 

Человек, думающий так, всегда находится в праведности. Такого человека всегда следует уважать и не следует игнорировать из-за любого нарушения долга или отклонения от диктата его варны. Напротив, поскольку все его внимание и энергия сосредоточены на умилостивлении и поклонении Верховному Господу, такого человека следует уважать и почитать еще больше. 

Но если все еще есть какие-либо возражения, что, нарушая обычные предписания и законы своей касты, человек должен создавать препятствия и помехи для развития атма таттвы или реализации души и уводить человека дальше от Верховного Господа, как сказано в ведических писаниях, то такой человек не достигнет Верховного Господа, если они не прекратились от неправедности, кто не свободен от страсти, чей ум не находится под контролем и чьи чувства необузданны, даже если такие люди обладают знанием брахмана или всепронизывающего духовного субстрата.
_
Комментарий Кешава Kaшмири (Кумара Вайшнава Сампрадайя):_ 

Господь Кришна объясняет удивительное положение своего преданного, подчеркивая это словами _апи чет судурачаро бхаджате мам_. Даже если человек с чрезвычайно отвратительными привычками поклоняется исключительно Ему, он достоин похвалы. Преданные Господа Кришны никогда не могут быть отвратительными грешниками, но если так или иначе они родились в низкой варне или даже вне варн из-за греховных реакций, таких как поношение ведических писаний в предыдущей жизни; или даже если они родились в высших варнах в праведных семьях, но отклонились от должного поведения, предписанного своей варне, и вместо этого живут развратной жизнью из-за совершения преступлений против преданных в прошлой жизни. 

И те и другие в равной степени не могут считаться благочестивыми, но если, несмотря на это, они поклоняются исключительно Верховному Господу, то они достойны похвалы. 

Более грешны, чем два вышеупомянутых типа, это те, кто совершил великие грехи, такие как употребление непредложенной Верховному Господу пищи, кто ест зерно на экадаши - 11-й день новой и полной луны, кто является лжецом и кто неблагодарен, обозначается как самый грешный из грешников. 

Если такой человек, получив милость преданного, меняет свое сердце и перестаёт поклонятся любому другому полубогу, посвящая себя поклонению и полностью предаваясь Верховному Господу, наделяющего всеми возможностями, удовлетворяющим все потребности и Защитником всех; тому Кто является единственной целью и целью для тех, кто достиг мокши или освобождения от материального существования; тому, Кто является Хранителем для всех, целью и источником всей жизни.

Такого человека следует считать достойным уважения, как ранее заявлял гьяни в VII главе. Они считают Верховного Господа единственной целью, потому что они совершенные преданные, исполненные решимости. Совершенный преданный, поклоняющийся исключительно Верховному Господу, не желает никаких наград за такое служение, кроме общения с Ним, которое является лучшим из лучших. 

Совершенный преданный пришел к непоколебимой решимости предаться Верховному Господу Кришне, источнику всего творения, источнику всех живых существ, цели Упанишад, возлюбленному гопи и надежде освобожденных существ. 

Это посвящение относится к любому из Его уполномоченных воплощений и экспансий, а также является единственной целью достижения, и что поклонение Ему может быть выполнено только через авторитетные ведические писания под руководством духовного наставника из одной из четырех истинных сампрадай уполномоченной духовной линии ученической преемственности. Слова _апи чет_ означают  «даже если» обозначая все возможности в соответствии с правилом Панини I. IV.LXXXXVI.

Понимание состоит в том, что даже если из-за чрезмерной греховной деятельности человек был непригоден для включения поведения, достойного Ведического благочестия, и пострадал от унижения и падения; Верховный Господь, будучи океаном всех благоприятных атрибутов, таких как сострадание, прощение, доброта и привязанность, наградит такого человека человеческим рождением и связью с духовным наставником, чтобы направить такого человека обратно к абсолютной преданности Верховному Господу. 

Сострадание - это природа Верховного Господа, и поэтому мы, естественно, полностью зависим от его сострадательной природы. Такой человек осознает, что сам Верховный Господь заставил его воспринимать атму, или душу, как полностью находящуюся под его контролем и отделенную от физического тела и чувств. 

Осознав таким образом, что по милости духовного наставника человек является Его совершенным преданным, он становится очень благодарным и смиренным. Поэтому, безмерно ценя его милость, они обязаны служить духовному наставнику всем сердцем и поклоняться Верховному Господу, который является океаном безграничной милости жизнь за жизнью. Такова беспрецедентная твердая решимость совершенного преданного.

Оригинал на английском

----------


## Андрон

> Арджуна очень перепугался, когда услышал этот стих. Действительно, это очень страшный стих. «Посмотрите, Кришна даёт индульгенцию! Им дана индульгенция – можете совершать самые ужасные, жуткие поступки и им всё простится. Они всё равно праведники, их нужно считать праведниками».


Есть стихи гораздо страшнее:
"Тот, кто в своих поступках не руководствуется ложным эго, *чей разум чист и свободен, даже убивая, не совершает убийства*, и никогда не запутывается в последствиях своей деятельности. Он никогда не страдает из-за последствий своего поступка. Когда солдат убивает по приказу офицера, *он не несет за это ответственности*". (БГ 18.17)




> Неужели Кришна дал индульгенцию и отныне можно делать всё что угодно?


На определенном уровне духовного развития действительно можно всё:

"*Авадхута значит «обладающий полной свободой». Тот, кто достиг уровня авадхуты, не обязан подчиняться никаким правилам и предписаниям. Иными словами, он может делать всё, что хочет.* Для человека, находящегося на уровне авадхуты, как для воздуха, не существует преград". (ШБ 4.29.11)

"Тому, кто в полной мере развил в себе сознание Кришны и занимается трансцендентным любовным служением Господу, нет необходимости следовать предписаниям, ибо он уже достиг совершенства. *Люди, обладающие сознанием Кришны, поднимаются над наставлениями Вед и Упанишад*". (БГ 2.52)

"Все действия человека, обладающего сознанием Кришны, становятся абсолютными, иначе говоря, к ним больше не приложимы такие понятия, как «хорошее» и «плохое»". (БГ 2.41)

"Чистый преданный, полностью посвятивший себя служению Господу, на самом деле тоже исполняет предписания Вед, хотя иногда может показаться, что он действует вопреки им". (БГ 9.28)

"Человек, обладающий сознанием Кришны, может не бояться действовать, ибо Сам Кришна, находящийся в его сердце, подсказывает ему изнутри, что делать". (БГ 18.58)

"*Высшая власть принадлежит Сверхдуше. Действия, совершаемые в сознании Кришны, по указанию Сверхдуши, не имеют никаких последствий ни в этой жизни, ни в будущей*". (БГ 18.13)

А этот мощнейший стих гораздо сильнее знаменитого БГ 18.66:
"*Оставь предписания Вед, забудь о правилах и запретах. Не обращай внимания на то, что ты слышал и что еще услышишь. Просто найди прибежище во Мне одном, пребывающем в сердцах всех обусловленных душ.* Предайся Мне всей душой и по Моей милости будь свободен от страха при любых обстоятельствах". (ШБ 11.12.14-15)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> И 3-й смысл это прямой смысл этого утверждения. Даже если человек случайно оступился,  то всё равно он должен считаться праведником. И тут есть интересное сравнение или метафора объясняющая смысл этого стиха. Если самолет должен долететь от Дели до Москвы, то у него есть определенный курс, очень чёткая траектория. Но приблизительно в 90-95% времени полёта самолет отклоняется от траектории. Но тем не менее, ни смотря на отклонения от траектории он приходит к месту назначения. И это как раз иллюстрация этого самого стиха.
> 
> Даже если человек отклонился немного. Кришна говорит об интересном качестве – если он тем не менее сосредоточен, если он исполнен решимости вернуться к Кришне, он хочет служить Кришне, он ни о чем другом не думает, то эта ананья бхак – тот самый прибор в кабине пилота позволяет постоянно исправлять курс. Ананья бхак – у него есть эта решимость, он хочет прийти к Кришне. Да, он заблуждается. Да, он оступается. Да, он совершает ошибку. Но если он всё время возвращается на свой путь, на свою траекторию, то в конце концов он придёт ко Мне. Это самый важный урок этого стиха.


Если самолёт отклоняется в 90-95%, то почему преданным можно совершать случайные падения не более 3-х раз?




> С другой стороны, так как у нас есть еще неотработанные привычки, мы можем совершить это случайное падение. Можем случайно оступиться.
> 
> Шрила Прабхупада очень интересно объяснял, что значит случайно оступиться. У него спрашивали: "Что это значит, случайно оступиться. Сколько раз можно случайно оступиться?" Кто знает, что на это ответил Шрила Прабхупада? Он сказал: "До трех раз это случайно, четвертый раз это уже намерено". Если ты оступаешься один раз, второй раз, третий раз еще, может быть, случайным, четвертый раз это уже намерено.      Мы не должны пользоваться этим стихом, как индульгенцией. Шрила Прабхупада предостерегает нас от этого.


Так троекратная индульгенция случайных падений всё таки есть? 

Откуда взята эта цифра  не более трех? От санскритского кшипрам из 9.31 означающее "быстро" - наречие образованное Вин. пад., ед.ч., ср.р. от кшипра-, хотя и непонятно есть ли точная мера этому понятию. Например в Индии люди особо не торопятся.

Или "не более 3-х раз" взято из Законов Ману 8.129: 
*Сначала следует сделать замечание, после него - выговор, третьим [идет] штраф, [и только] после этого высшее - телесное наказание.*

Что подтверждает Бхагаватам:

*А ну-ка принесите палку! Этот Прахлада позорит наше доброе имя. Из-за своих порочных убеждений он стал для династии демонов не лучше, чем кусок угля. Надо применить к нему последний из четырех способов обуздания непокорных.*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Есть четыре способа, которые рекомендуется применять правителю, если кто-то из его подданных выходит из повиновения и призывает к тому же других: можно издать соответствующий указ, попытаться успокоить непокорных или предложить им высокие посты, а если эти меры не помогают, тогда следует применить оружие. Исчерпав три остальных средства, правитель подвергает бунтовщика наказанию. В логике это называется аргументум ад бакулум. Когда два потомственных брахмана, Шанда и Амарка, так и не смогли выяснить, почему Махараджа Прахлада придерживается иных взглядов, нежели его отец, они потребовали принести им палку, чтобы наказать Прахладу и таким образом выслужиться перед своим хозяином, Хираньякашипу...

***

И ещё одно видео: Аударья Дхама дас - БГ 9.30 Святой грешник

----------


## Андрон

> Так троекратная индульгенция случайных падений всё таки есть?
> Откуда взята эта цифра  не более трех?


Думаю, из человеческого жестокосердия...
"Господи! сколько раз прощать брату моему, согрешающему против меня? до семи ли раз?
Иисус говорит ему: не говорю тебе: «до семи», но *до седмижды семидесяти раз*". (Мф 18:21-22)
А Бог гораздо добрее людей - Кришна всепрощающий!

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Есть стихи гораздо страшнее:
>  "Тот, кто в своих поступках не руководствуется ложным эго, чей разум чист и свободен, даже убивая, не совершает убийства, и никогда не запутывается в последствиях своей деятельности. Он никогда не страдает из-за последствий своего поступка. Когда солдат убивает по приказу офицера, он не несет за это ответственности". (БГ 18.17)


этот стих кажется страшным лишь из-за незнаний...

если вы совершаете убийство не ради личной выгоды,(не руководствуетесь Сознанием ложного Эго) а ради спасения живых существ, понимая, Осознавая чистым Сознанием Души, что спасая их совершаете необходимость являющейся волей Всевышнего как Дхарма, такой поступок, не будет нести негативных кармических последствий.

кто совершает убийство АГРЕСОРА в чистом Осознании защищая Родину, детей, стариков, отечество, устои религии во Имя Бога, а не ради своей личной ВЫГОДЫ ложного Эго, не совершает убийства, и никогда не запутывается в последствиях своей деятельности. 




> На определенном уровне духовного развития действительно можно всё:





> "Авадхута значит «обладающий полной свободой». Тот, кто достиг уровня авадхуты, не обязан подчиняться никаким правилам и предписаниям. Иными словами, он может делать всё, что хочет. Для человека, находящегося на уровне авадхуты, как для воздуха, не существует преград". (ШБ 4.29.11)


это уже освобожденная Душа, на нее не действуют кармические законы, Она в не трех Гун Природы, достигнув такого состояния, для такой Душа уже это будет последнее воплощение в материальном мире. 




> "Тому, кто в полной мере развил в себе сознание Кришны и занимается трансцендентным любовным служением Господу, нет необходимости следовать предписаниям, ибо он уже достиг совершенства. Люди, обладающие сознанием Кришны, поднимаются над наставлениями Вед и Упанишад". (БГ 2.52)


откуда такой перевод?,)хоть и он повторяет Истинную мысль вышеприведенного стиха из ШБ, но он не соответствует ссылке и переводу из БГ как Она есть на которую вы указали.

 Бхагавад-Гита как она есть > Глава 2 > 
Текст 52
йада те моха-калилам   буддхир вйатитаришйати
тада гантаси нирведам   шротавйасйа шрутасйа ча
 йада - когда; те - твой; моха - иллюзии; калилам - дебри; буддхих - трансцендентное служение на уровне разума; вйатитаришйати - преодолеет; тада - тогда; ганта аси - придешь; нирведам - к безразличию; шротавйасйа - того, что предстоит услышать; шрутасйа - того, что уже было услышано; ча - также.

Когда твой разум выберется из дебрей иллюзии, ты станешь безразличным ко всему, что тебе доводилось слышать и что еще предстоит услышать.


это говорит, о трансовом состоянии Духовного Сознания, в котором если прибывает Душа, то Её перестаёт волновать какие либо правила Вед, так как Оно стало уже Божественным, по сути это уже проявленная индивидуальная АВАТАРА Кришны.

о чем и говорит следующий стих.

Бхагавад-Гита как она есть? > ?Глава 2? > ?
Текст 53

 Когда цветистый язык Вед перестанет волновать твой ум и когда ты, постигнув свое истинное «Я», будешь постоянно пребывать в духовном трансе, ты обретешь божественное сознание.




> А этот мощнейший стих гораздо сильнее знаменитого БГ 18.66:
>  "Оставь предписания Вед, забудь о правилах и запретах. Не обращай внимания на то, что ты слышал и что еще услышишь. Просто найди прибежище во Мне одном, пребывающем в сердцах всех обусловленных душ. Предайся Мне всей душой и по Моей милости будь свободен от страха при любых обстоятельствах". (ШБ 11.12.14-15)


и тут также говорится о трансовом Состоянии Сознания Души, где Сознания сфокусировано только на Личностном Божественном Образе Бхагавана, и Высшая Личность далее объясняет, что кто сможет достигнуть такого состоянии Сознания, где Душа отказывается от ВСЕХ МАТЕРИАЛЬНЫХ Желаний b освобождtncz от влияния Гун материальной энергии, сможет с помощью этого процесса достигнуть освобождения и вознестись в Духовный мир.

все предписания Вед направлены для того, чтобы Душа смогла достигнуть этого состояния Сознания, когда это Состояние достигнуто, ДОПОЛНИТЕЛЬНЫЕ правила Вед  уже не будут являться необходимостью, для такого Сознания Души на последнем этапе освобождения из материального мира.




> Но гораздо более интересно понять, в каких случаях можно совершать грехи намеренно и сознательно?


только по Личной воле Высшей Личности, исполнение которой не несет за собой кармических последствий.

это происходит в тех случаях, когда Душа участвует в трансцедентальной Игре лиле Высшей Личности, и на нее возложенная определенная Божественная миссия в общем плане данной лилы.

такая Душа облачена в Духовные царские одежды, и на ком это царское одеяние, освобождаются от всех последствий грехов в случае совершения их при исполнении Божественной миссии, они не несут не каких последствий для этого человека, и ни кто неможет нанести вред такому человеку.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Стих 9.30. Бхагавад Гита «Невиданное Сокровище Безусловной Красоты». Издание третье, измененное и дополненное:
> 
> Если человек, пусть самого дурного поведения, отказывается от личной выгоды – будь то удовольствия или свобода – и живет ради служения Мне, его нужно почитать как святого, ибо он пребудет вне добра и зла.


этот стих в большей степени говорит, о том, что кто встал и идет по пути служения Всевышнему и отказался от Личной выгоды, будет все ровно подвержен вначале ошибкам,(грехом) на этом пути из-за своей еще Духовной слабости, так как вступил в серьезную борьбу с Тремя Гунами материальной энергии и Ложным Эго, но учитывая, что падая человек продолжает идти по пути к Всевышнему и не сворачивает с этого пути после совершенно данной ошибки греха из-за вызванной обусловленной материальной энергии, так как осознает, что это падение временное на этом пути и вызвано лишь под влиянием энергии Гун, а не личным желанием Эго, то такое падение, ошибка, как грех, Всевышним прощается и освобождает человека идущего по этому пути от последствий этого греха, дабы помочь человеку идти дальше к Себе.

не важно действие которое вы совершаете и как оно выглядит со стороны, важно в каком Сознании вы Его совершаете!

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Но гораздо более интересно понять, в каких случаях можно совершать грехи намеренно и сознательно?


Третья Книга ПИСТИС СОФИИ: древний копский манускрипт (Священное писание).

"Спаситель ответил и сказал Марии посреди учеников: “Если сегодня царь (Аватара), который суть человек мира сего, дарит дар людям своего вида, и он прощает убийц, и педерастов, и прочие очень серьезные грехи, достойные смерти, именно ему, человеку мира сего, следует сделать это, а особенно соделывать (Тайны) Несказанного и Первой Тайны (Бхагавана), которые суть Цари над Всем, имеющие власть над всеми, (чтобы) делать то, что им угодно, чтобы прощать каждого, стяжающего Тайны. 
   Или же если, с другой стороны, сегодня царь возлагает "царское облачение" (Святой Дух - Личная воля Всевышнего) на солдата и посылает его в чужие земли, и он (солдат) совершает убийства и серьезные грехи, достойные смерти, они ему не засчитываются и невозможно причинить ему какой-либо ущерб, ибо он облачен в царское облачение. В куда большей степени это так для тех, кто носит Одеяния Тайн Несказанного и тех от Первой Тайны, которые суть Цари над всеми, (кто) от Вышины и всеми, (кто) от Глуби.”

----------


## Андрон

> этот стих кажется страшным лишь из-за незнаний...


Да - сам стих правильный - но многих пугает... Даже суд над БГ был...



> "Тому, кто в полной мере развил в себе сознание Кришны и занимается трансцендентным любовным служением Господу, нет необходимости следовать предписаниям, ибо он уже достиг совершенства. Люди, обладающие сознанием Кришны, поднимаются над наставлениями Вед и Упанишад". (БГ 2.52)
> откуда такой перевод?,)хоть и он повторяет Истинную мысль вышеприведенного стиха из ШБ, но он не соответствует ссылке и переводу из БГ как Она есть на которую вы указали.


Это из комментария к БГ 2.52. Если я ссылаюсь на БГ - то имею в виду именно "Бхагавад-Гиту как она есть" Шрилы Прабхупады.



> только по Личной воле Высшей Личности, исполнение которой не несет за собой кармических последствий.


Да!



> Стих 9.30. Бхагавад Гита «Невиданное Сокровище Безусловной Красоты». Издание третье, измененное и дополненное:
> 
> Если человек, пусть самого дурного поведения, отказывается от личной выгоды – будь то удовольствия или свобода – и живет ради служения Мне, его нужно почитать как святого, ибо он пребудет вне добра и зла.


Перевод хороший, но непонятно, откуда взялись подчеркнутые слова? В санскрите их вроде бы нет...



> не важно действие которое вы совершаете и как оно выглядит со стороны, важно в каком Сознании вы Его совершаете!


Согласен! Но это так именно для Бога - а люди не видят сознания - и придираются к действиям! Надо все же быть осторожным!

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Это из комментария к БГ 2.52. Если я ссылаюсь на БГ - то имею в виду именно "Бхагавад-Гиту как она есть" Шрилы Прабхупады.


и я вам привел перевод из "Бхагавад-Гиту как она есть" Шрилы Прабхупады стиха  Б.Г. 2.52 на который вы ссылались.) но вы неуказали, что вы приводите именно комментарий к этому стиху,  это разные вещи и по этому было не понятно сразу откуда такие слова.)




> Перевод хороший, но непонятно, откуда взялись подчеркнутые слова? В санскрите их вроде бы нет...


потому что, это основные Аспекты преданного служения, они более развернуто представили понятие Истинное "преданное служение" Высшей Личности. В данном случае такой оборот не будет являтся ошибкой и искажением Божественной мысли данного стиха, а наоборот более ярко раскрывает Истину Божественной воли (мысли) Высшей Личности в этом стихе.

----------


## Андрон

> потому что, это основные Аспекты преданного служения, они более развернуто представили понятие Истинное "преданное служение" Высшей Личности. В данном случае такой оборот не будет являтся ошибкой и искажением Божественной мысли данного стиха, а наоборот более ярко раскрывает Истину Божественной воли (мысли) Высшей Личности в этом стихе.


Тогда беру обратно свои слова про хороший перевод  :biggrin1: 
Некорректно вставлять в перевод собственные толкования понятий!
Представьте, что кто-то понимает Любовь как Секс - и вставит это в перевод!
Получится примерно как в анекдоте:
"Библия учит любить ближнего своего, а Кама-Сутра объясняет как именно это делать"  :biggrin1: 

И в данном случае со вставленными подчеркнутыми словами я, например, совершенно не согласен!
Следовать воле Бога - не значит не иметь собственных желаний, отличных от нее!
Например, Христос говорит:
"Отче! о, если бы Ты благоволил пронести чашу сию мимо Меня! впрочем, *не Моя воля, но Твоя да будет*". (Лк 22:42)
Т.е. у Христа есть собственные желания, отличные от воли Бога - но Он выбирает следовать воле Бога!
Если же собственные желания не противоречат воле Бога - то их вполне можно удовлетворять.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Думаю, из человеческого жестокосердия...
> "Господи! сколько раз прощать брату моему, согрешающему против меня? до семи ли раз?
> Иисус говорит ему: не говорю тебе: «до семи», но *до седмижды семидесяти раз*". (Мф 18:21-22)


Тут Евангелие, Кришна и Прабхупада разнятся. Только три падения отделяют искреннего преданного от стабильного статуса садху, которого нельзя критиковать вспоминая его прошлое. Евангельские 70 раз аллегорически означает безмерное количество, а 3 раза Прабхупады, подтверждают слова Кришны "очень быстро он становится праведником". Похоже Кришна вмешивается, не давая пасть решительно настроенному преданному после 3-го случайного греха.




> А Бог гораздо добрее людей - Кришна всепрощающий!


Если бы Кришна был  безгранично всепрощающим, то в мире воцарился бы хаос. Тогда бы действительно Кришна давал индульгенцию и невозможно было бы отличить лицемеров и грешников, рядящихся в одежды святых.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Тогда беру обратно свои слова про хороший перевод 
>  Некорректно вставлять в перевод собственные толкования понятий!


с каких пор "отказывается от личной выгоды – будь то удовольствия или свобода" не будет являться основными Аспектами преданного служения?

эти понятия и аспекты преданном служения открывает сама Высшая Личность, где вы тут увидели собственное толкование? и где вы увидели Искажение Истины?




> Представьте, что кто-то понимает Любовь как Секс - и вставит это в перевод!


а вот тут идет искажение самого Истинного понятия Любовь, представить можно, что угодно и любую иллюзию, мы говорим конкретно об этом переводе, и то что, это перевод не искажает Истину в слове, а вы приводите пример когда есть искажение, вы понимаете разницу?,)




> И в данном случае со вставленными подчеркнутыми словами я, например, совершенно не согласен!


как интересно,) обосновать сможете такой ваш вывод?,)




> Следовать воле Бога - не значит не иметь собственных желаний, отличных от нее!


правда?,) понятие как собственное желание есть иллюзия.) либо это Истинная воля Всевышнего, либо это ваша иллюзия, что эта воля, желание может принадлежать так же и лично вам.)




> Например, Христос говорит:
>  "Отче! о, если бы Ты благоволил пронести чашу сию мимо Меня! впрочем, не Моя воля, но Твоя да будет". (Лк 22:42)
> Т.е. у Христа есть собственные желания, отличные от воли Бога - но Он выбирает следовать воле Бога!
> Если же собственные желания не противоречат воле Бога - то их вполне можно удовлетворять.


вы издеваетесь?,) вы слышите что вы говорите? вы говорите, что у Христа собственное желание отличается от воли Всевышнего и Он отказывается от своего желания и следует из чувства долга по воли Всевышнего и вы делаете на основании как раз примера когда преданное служение это отказ от собственного желания о чем мы говорим выше и следование долгу перед Всевышним, и делаете иллюзорный свой вывод, на противоположном этом примере, выдавая, что он подтверждает, что якобы оказывается все же это собственное желание Христа совпадает с волей Всевышнего,)

это как раз пример, где Иисус Христос """отказывается от личной выгоды – будь то удовольствия или свобода"(собственного желания) и следует своему Долгу, исполнять волю Всевышнего Сознательно, а вы говорите что эти слова искажают Истину как понятие преданное служение?.)

есть только воля Всевышнего, а вы можете либо следовать сознательно и исполнять Её либо прибывать в иллюзии, что у вас есть собственные желания и вы движетесь не по воле Всевышнего, а потому, что вы так лично захотели и ваше "хочу", совпало с Совершенной волей Всевышнего и по этому это хочу одновременно является и вашим личным желанием.)

вы либо осознаете Истину в этом движении, либо присваиваете это движение иллюзорно в своем уме, себе лично.)

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Тут Евангелие, Кришна и Прабхупада разнятся. Только три падения отделяют искреннего преданного от стабильного статуса садху, которого нельзя критиковать вспоминая его прошлое. Евангельские 70 раз аллегорически означает безмерное количество, а 3 раза Прабхупады, подтверждают слова Кришны "очень быстро он становится праведником". Похоже Кришна вмешивается, не давая пасть решительно настроенному преданному после 3-го случайного греха.


а вот заменять слова Кришны "очень быстро он становится праведником" на слова "Только три падения отделяют искреннего преданного от стабильного статуса садху" это весело, но не разумно.)

кроме того, отделять слова Иисуса Христа от Кришны это было бы еще веселей если б не было так грустно!

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Если бы Кришна был безгранично всепрощающим, то в мире воцарился бы хаос. Тогда бы действительно Кришна давал индульгенцию и невозможно было бы отличить лицемеров и грешников, рядящихся в одежды святых.


вы не верите, что Кришна безгранично всепрощающий?!,)

может вы просто не осознаете принцип всевышнего Всепрощающий? как можно простить того, кто не хочет чтобы его прощали и не признает свою ошибку и заблуждение?,)




> Евангельские 70 раз аллегорически означает безмерное количество


безусловно это так!

но вы обращаете внимание на количество, но не видите Истиной причины, почему Кришна прощает, Он прощает всякого кто "Искренне" осознал свою Ошибку в Душе и просит прощения, а не по допустимому количеству раз,) любой грешник будет прощен, если Искренне попросит об этом Кришну в Душе Сознательно, и этот принцип Абсолютен и Он неможет быть ограничен количеством. (по этому Высшая Личность Абсолютно Всепрощающая), вместе с тем если мы прощаем грех ближнему своему искренне в Душе, то и Кришна ТАКЖЕ простит такой же ранее совершенный грех этому человеку!    

Грешник.

Судьбы знамение свершится, день судный близок, оглянись. 
Муслим, с познанием послушай правдивый и святой Хадис. 
Жил много сотен лет назад, народа праведный правитель, 
Муса пророком божьим был, сердец от скверны избавитель. 
И умме он вещал знаменья, народ, Исраила сыны 
Внимая проповедей, были, заветам Господа верны. 
И был средь них великий грешник, заветам свыше не внимал, 
Заблудший от дороги вечной, на путь невежества он стал. 
Но вот свершилось предписанье, в назначенный судьбою час, 
Нежданно смерть его настигла, и жизни луч его угас. 
И повелел тогда Посланник обряд не совершать над ним, 
Не хоронить и бросить тело - в пример муъминам остальным. 
«Он этой участи достоин, презренным грешником он был»: 
собравшимся Пророк промолвил: « Иного он не заслужил. 
Его убежище геена, в Аду гореть ему всегда, Садов блаженства, 
Райских гурий, ему не видеть никогда». 
И в час, когда, свершив молитву, пророк о милости просил, 
С посланьем праведным явился великий Ангел Джабраил. 
«С всевышнего благословенья приветствую тебя Пророк, 
народ свой призывай к спасенью, не умолим грядущий рок. 
Избранник Господа миров, тебе Аллах повелевает, 
Немедленно предать земле. Душа, которого страдает. 
Того невежду, нечестивца, что не схоронен напоказ. 
Сам схорони, как подобает, таков Всевышнего приказ». 
Веленье Господа исполнил, Пророк беспрекословно вмиг. 
И завершив обряд священный, он низко головой поник. 
Его же мучили сомненья, того, что было суждено, 
Ему святое откровенье от Господа вдруг снизошло. 
«О мой посланник увещатель, печален и смущен твой лик. 
О чем задумался так сильно и душу, что твою томит?» 
Пророк промолвил: « О Всевышний! Я не могу никак понять, 
За что прегрешного невежду, я должен был земле предать? 
Другим мухминам в назиданье его я облик осквернил, 
Ведь он достоин наказанья, за те грехи, что совершил». 
«Ты прав, он за свои деянья, быть должен в пламени огня, 
но ждет, какое воздаянье - не предсказуема судьба. 
Когда был срок его исписан, к нему явился Азраил. 
И прежде чем с душой проститься тот грешник искренне взмолил: 
«О Боже, я молю Тебя, настал конец, и жизнь промчалась, 
в забвенье жизнь моя прошла, смятенья лишь в душе осталось. 
Поддавшись воле искушенья, свой срок предписанный прожил, 
Вкусив услады наслажденья, соблазну, обольстясь грешил. 
В невежество я устремился, тропою скверны, О Аллах! 
И за поступки я стыдился, покаяться в своих грехах. 
Но всей душой в тебя я верил, и никогда не отрицал, 
Твоё могущество над миром, хоть и на путь неверный стал. 
И вот теперь к тебе взываю, в последний и предсмертный час. 
И всей покорностью стонаю, прошу, прости меня сейчас». 
«За то, что искренне раскаясь, тот грешник душу исцелил, 
с надеждой к милости взывая, я все грехи ему простил. 
И от огня его избавил, и милость ниспослал свою, 
В блаженный мир его направил, теперь пребудет он в Раю». 
Пророк услышал откровенье, с покорностью склонил глаза. 
От чувств нахлынувших в мгновенье, скатилась по щеке слеза. 
Посланник размышлял о вечном, как не предвидима судьба. 
И как рабам своим без меры, Аллаха милость велика. 
Муслимы внемлите Хадису, ведь наша жизнь греха полна. 
А День Суда уже так близок, в тот День воздастся нам сполна. 
Настанет час неумолимо, и солнце с запада взойдет. 
Свершиться грозное знаменье, срок покаянья истечет. 
Взывайте к Господу покорно, Аллах Прощающий Велик. 
И. Преклоняясь, пред Всевышним, в молитвах обращай свой лик. 
Судьбы знамение свершится, день судный близок, оглянись. 
Муслим, с познанием послушай правдивый и святой Хадис.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Стих 9.30 «Бхагавад Гиты»:
> *Даже если человек совершает самые дурные поступки, но занят чистым преданным служением его следует считать праведником, ибо он на верном пути*
> 
> До этого Он сказал: "Преданный – Мой друг". И в следующем стихе Он говорит кто же такой преданный. Даже если человек совершает какие-то жуткие поступки,  то он всё равно должен считаться праведником. И Он очень сильно подчеркивает это. «Эва» на санскрите значит даже. Он делает эту эмфатическую конструкцию. И мантавьях букв. означает «он должен считаться праведником». Кришна говорит – вы обязаны считать такого человека праведником. Даже если он совершает греховные поступки.


О ком в этом стихе Кришна говорит Арджуне? О нём самом, впавшем в уныние в 1-й главе или о Дроне и Бхишме выбравшим не ту сторону? Ведь занятые чистым преданным служением встречаются крайне редко.

*Из многих тысяч людей едва ли один стремится к совершенству, а из достигших совершенства едва ли один воистину познал Меня* 

Тут, собственно все очень просто. Есть много званных, но мало избранных. Большая часть людей вообще ни к чему не стремятся. Те, кто стремятся, чего-то достигают. И кого имеет в виду Кришна, когда Он говорит, что из многих людей достигнув совершенства, едва ли один воистину познал Меня. Кого Он имеет в виду, когда говорит о тех людях, которые стремятся к совершенству. 

Он говорит, собственно, о тех о ком Он говорил в первых шести главах. Он говорил о карма-йоге, Он говорил о гьяна-йоге, Он говорил обо всех этих людях. Он говорит, что есть много людей, которые идут этими путями. Есть много людей, которые избирают все эти пути. Из многих тысяч людей, едва ли один воистину познал Меня. Какие стихи еще в этой 7 главе напоминают или перекликаются с этим стихом?

Я знаю прошлое, настоящее, будущее, Меня же не знает никто. Еще, какой стих? Очень редко человек знает Кришну, на самом деле. Это очень редкая вещь. Смотрите еще как интересно, Кришна объясняет о Своих энергиях, Он говорит - все есть Я. Вы видите эти энергии, вы видите перед собой это. За всем этим стоит источник, но тут-то находится камень преткновения. Люди не знают Меня. Люди стремятся к знанию и пытаются постичь чего-то, но при этом очень редкая душа достигает совершенства, воистину понимает, что единственный источник это Кришна, который стоит за всем этим. За всем многообразным проявлением материальной природы. 

Шрила Прабхупада дает здесь очень интересную вещь. Он говорит, что неверующим очень трудно постичь Кришну. Хотя они и заявляют, что путь бхакти преданного служения очень легок, они не способны следовать по нему. Если путь бхакти настолько прост, как это утверждают люди, не являющиеся преданными, то почему они идут по другому, трудному пути. На самом деле, путь бхакти далеко не легок. 

Это, в общем-то, противоречит тому, что Шрила Прабхупада говорит во многих других местах. Что это значит, легок путь бхакти или не легок? По сути дела, путь бхакти только внешне легок, на самом деле, мы это знаем по себе, этот путь не так легок. Может внешне показаться, что он легок и Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что даже ребенок может делать это, даже собака может делать это. 

Главное петь и танцевать, есть прасад, все могут делать это. Но с другой стороны, собака и может делать это, но нам очень трудно. Тут Кришна говорит, да, из многих тысяч людей многие становятся на этот путь, действительно знают Меня на самом деле. Что это, собственно значит. Первое, о чем тут говорит Кришна, вам будет нужно выучить наизусть этот стих, о чем Шрила Прабхупада говорит в комментарии:

    шрути-смрит-пуранади-
    панчаратра-видим вина
    аикантики харер бхактир
    утпатайава калпате

    "Тот, кто пытается служить Господу, пренебрегая указаниям Упанишад, Пуран, "Нарада-панчаратры" и других авторитетных ведических писаний, только нарушает покой общества". 
    Это первый аспект, почему он сложен. Нужно все равно придерживаться очень твердо многих правил и предписаний, указанных в шастрах. И второй аспект, почему он так сложен, потому что, в конечном счете, нам нужно постичь Кришну. Нам нужно постичь Верховную личность Бога. 

    Как Шрила Прабхупада говорит: имперсоналист, осознавший Брахман, или йог, постигший Параматму, не способны постичь Верховного Господа Кришну, который стал сыном Яшоды и колесничим Арджуны. Он говорит мухйанти йат сурайах нам ту вед на кашчана са махатма су-дурбабхах. Какой пример он имеет в виду, подтверждающий истину, что познать Кришну так трудно. Кого он имел конкретно ввиду.

Рассказывается, что когда Кришна ходил с мальчиками-пастушками и когда они рассаживались есть завтрак, принесенный из дома. Брахма смотрел на все это. Брахма смотрел внимательно на Кришну и ни как не мог понять. Он увидел, что Кришна ест завтрак левой рукой. Он подумал: "Не может Он быть Богом. Он до такой степени невоспитанный, что даже не знает, какой рукой нужно есть". Понять Кришну, на самом деле, очень трудно. 

    Путь бхакти не так прост и почему он не так прост, еще один аспект, каким образом Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, почему он не так прост. В конце он цитирует этот стих:

    атах шри-кршна-намади
    на бхавед грахйам индрийаих
    севонмукхе хи дживадау
    свайам эва спхуратй адах

    Он одновременно прост и одновременно не прост и этот стих объясняет, почему он одновременно прост и не прост. Кто может сказать в чем, собственно, суть этого. Что он одновременно прост и не прост. С одной стороны он сложен. Мы привыкли полагаться на собственные чувства. 

Познавая что-то в этом мире, мы привыкли полагаться как бы уже на привычные методы познания, с помощью своих чувств, с помощью своих сил, с помощью своего ума, с помощью своего разума. А тут совершенно другой способ, нужно ждать, когда Кришна нам откроет. До тех пор пока Он этого не захочет, мы ничего не узнаем. Он Сам должен захотеть, чтобы мы получили Его милость. В этом, одновременно, как бы простота и легкость этого пути. Вы правильно сказали, он просто для простых, сложен для сложных в силу этого. Потому что он целиком зависит от Кришны. 

Итак, мы посмотрели предисловие к 7 главе, мы увидели, как Кришна связывает 7 главу, каким образом, из последнего стиха 6 главы, из семени всех последующих шести глав "Бхагавад-гиты", вырастает начало 7 главы. Кришна начинает с уровня асакти. Он говорит, да, с помощью остальных методов ты можешь дойти до уровня асакти, но когда ты дошел до уровня асакти, когда твой ум привязался ко Мне, с этого момента начинается сфера бхакти-йоги. 

Чтобы прийти на этот уровень бхакти-йоги, на эту ступень бхакти-йоги достаточно просто слушать Кришну или слушать Его представителей, слушать рассказы о Кришне. Он пообещал Арджуне, что Он объяснит ему здесь знания, познав, которые он сможет понять все остальное. Потому что это знание, в конечном счете, объясняет ему источник всего, всех духовных и материальных миров - Кришну. 

Если мы будем внимательно слушать и пытаться понять, что говорит Кришна. Мы сможем понять Кришну - источника всех материальных и духовных миров. Больше нам ничего не нужно знать. Можно закончить изучение "Бхагавад-гиты", получить диплом "Бхакти-шастры" и разойтись. Если делать это как следует. 

Мы посмотрели, каким образом, на протяжении 7 главы эти вот две темы гьяна и вигьяна, материальное и духовное знание, знание об энергии Кришны, о Самом Кришне, стоящего за этими энергиями, источник энергии. Проявляется, как в разных стихах Кришна говорит то о гьяне, то о вигьяне. Он возвращается к этим двум темам, объясняет причину невежества живого существа в том числе. 

И, наконец, в 3 стихе Кришна сказал Арджуне, что постичь Меня, таким как Я есть, очень трудно. Что это только кажется, что легко. Сам процесс как бы внешне легок, но, на самом деле, это самый высший уровень постижения, самый высший уровень реализации понять Кришну, который бегает там где-то во Вриндаване, хулиганит, шалит, за которым Яшода с палкой гоняется, а Он от нее убегает. Постичь это очень трудно.

_Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами_. Лекции по "Бхагавад-гите". Часть 4. 7 и 8 главы

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Нет. Харинама живая, как и Сам Бог. Если ваидхи-бхакти будет оскорблена, то человеку будет трудно произнести Святое Имя. Особенно если он совестливый.
Ну и Всемудрейший Бог не будет Всепрощающим, поскольку постоянно прощать глупца, лицемера, демона это та ещё глупость. Кришна не Всепрощающ, за вайшнава-апарадхи, за гуру-авагью, садху-нинду Шри Кришна не прощает. Потеряете разум, станете посмещищем, утратите всё, если ваш характер -- характер упрямого осла, не желающего признавать свои ошибки, если вы не умеете приносить глубокие извинения, если вы хам, грубиян, склонны наступать на те же грабли. Копите сукрити, пунью, благочестие.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Однажды в телепередаче “Человек и закон” посвященной кришнаитам, в качестве обвинения в наш адрес использовался следующий стих:

апи чет судурачаро 
бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак
садхур эва са мантавйах
самйаг вйавасито хи сах

 “Даже  если  человек  совершает  самые  дурные  поступки,  но  занят  чистым  преданным  служением,  следует считать его праведником, ибо он на верном пути”.

Нужно сказать, что это обвинение не лишено оснований. Если мы посмотрим на историю нашего Движения со времен Господа Чайтаньи, то увидим, что в какой-то момент некоторые люди, называвшие себя вайшнавами, стали злоупотреблять этим принципом. В некоторых кругах до сих пор в ходу девиз, гласящий, что вайшнав не может совершить грех, помимо вайшнава-апарадхи, главное, что он помнит о Кришне и повторяет мантру. Результатом такого злоупотребления словами священных писаний явилось то, что к концу девятнадцатого века Движение Господа Чайтаньи практически выродилось.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Семинар «История вайшнавских сампрадай», лекция 1 27.01.2000

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

В дирижаблях всегда есть запасной груз – балласт, который при падении можно скинуть. В ведических ритуалах всегда есть какой-то балласт, который можно скинуть. У нас уже этого балласта нет.

Когда мы ощутим, что я полностью предался Кришне. Тогда – да. Тогда всё, что я буду делать, я буду делать ради Кришны, но у нас в данной ситуации не эта проблема.  Не то, чтобы поскорей ради Кришны начать убивать  :smilies: 

В ИСККОН, особенно по началу, люди очень сильно этим злоупотребляли. Я помню, среди первых преданных было очень распространено представление, что «Отныне нам всё можно, потому, что мы уже предались Кришне». Оно заставило совершить очень много каких-то глупостей. Поэтому не нужно торопиться с пониманием, что нам всё можно. Нужно стараться, чтобы всё таки этого ложного эго не было. Наоборот, нам нужно стараться следовать. 

И в Чайтанья-чаритамрите Господь подчёркивает какие-то моменты. Подчёркивает, что у преданного, несмотря на то, что он свободная душа, есть принципы этикета. Вроде бы мы свободны. Значит всё? Что хочу, то и могу делать? Не, наоборот, преданный должен уважать очень сильно старших, должен знать, как общаться с другими людьми. Это всё принципы этикета, которым мы должны следовать, причём очень строго. Это создаст необходимые условия, для того, чтобы наше ложное эго слегка расслабилось.

Что происходит в ситуации адхармы? Ложное эго только туже становится, туже затягивается. Если мы делаем что-то не то, то мы своё ложное я усугубляем.

Один человек решил применить свои способности – гунну и карму в служении Кришне и спросил у Шрилы Прабхупады: - Можно ли воровать для Кришны? Шрила Прабхупада сказал: - Тебе нельзя, мне – можно. Потому что если ты будешь воровать, то, что будет с тобой? Ты будешь бояться. Твой страх будет становиться больше. 

Потому что мы всё равно боимся. Мы не будем делать это для Кришны, у нас всё равно будут материальные представления, привязанность будет становиться ещё сильнее. Когда человек преждевременно воспользовавшись этой незрелой философией, начинает делать какие-то вещи ,его привязанности вместо того, чтобы ослабевать, становятся сильнее. 

И наоборот, если он живёт хорошей, праведной, чистой жизнью, то его привязанности ослабевают, в том числе привязанность к телу и отождествление себя с телом. Все эти поступки будут  мешать нам на нашем духовном пути.

*Тхакур Харидас прабху*: _Как объяснить если люди спросят про стих, где говориться, что можно убивать?_ 

Если человек разумный, то нужно объяснить ему что этот стих всего на всего лишь литературный приём. Этот стих на самом деле реально является литературным приёмом. Это один из аланкаров

Гита – это поэзия. Любая поэзия для того, чтобы произвести более сильное впечатление и для того, чтобы донести какие-то мысли пользуется литературными приёмами. 

апи чет судурачаро 
бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак

Это тоже литературный приём. Это не лицензия того, что человек может делать самые ужасные грехи. Это просто способ или формулировка мысли. Чтобы подчеркнуть эту мысль она формулируется в виде некоего допущения чего-то невероятного. 

«Даже в этом случае этот человек должен считаться праведником. 
Даже если он совершает самые ужасные грехи»

Кришна не хочет сказать то, что ему пытаются приписать. Кришна хочет сказать одну простую вещь, Он хочет подчеркнуть ценность решимости в случае _апичет судура чаро_.  В данном случае Он хочет подчеркнуть важность отсутствия ложного эго. То с чего начинается Бхагавад-гита и то что Арджуна не мог понять. Ардужуна не мог понять: «Где моё ложное это?» Что у него зашаталось не мог увидеть, услышать, почувствовать. 

Это просто литературный приём. Любой поэт ими пользуется. Допущение невозможного, чтобы ярче высказать какую-то мысль.

Нужно читать Гиту во всём контексте. Если вырвать этот стих и поставить его на знамя как некоторые поступают: «Вот, вот! Посмотрите, что кришнаиты делают! Вот чему они учат!». Прочитайте сначала всю Бхагавад-гиту и потом скажите. Всё очень просто

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. БГ 1.1. Диск 96

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

А ежели упоминаемый старттопичный стих из "Бхагавад Гиты" воспринимать не как индульгенцию, а как предостережение? 
Предостережение нам, против возможных апарадх в адрес того, кто уже принял духовную науку и пытается даже что-то делать, но в силу кармических инерций, продолжает совершать какие-то не очень благовидные поступки?

Потому что за каждым обратившимся к Богу, но пока несовершенным, Господь Бог наблюдает лично. И также лично ведет его к совершенству, и стало быть не нам осуждать по-настоящему верующего человека.
В конце-концов следующий стих в "Бхагавад Гите" на это прозрачно намекает: "Он быстро становится добродетельным и обретает вечный мир. О сын Кунти, смело заявляй каждому, что Мой преданный никогда не погибнет"

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Дорогие вайшнавы!
Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Поздравляю вас с праздником – Гаура-пурнимой, днем явления Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Чайтанью Махапрабху называют Золотой Аватарой Железного века Кали, потому что в этот жестокий век Он принес нечто гораздо более ценное, чем золото – любовь к Богу.

Как объясняет Кришна в Бхагавад-гите, Господь описан в сокровенных разделах ведических шастр как Верховная Личность, Пурушоттама. Когда Господь приходит на Землю в Трета-югу в образе Рамачандры, Он учит на Своем примере дисциплине, порядку, высочайшей нравственности и высочайшему самопожертвованию, поэтому Его называют Марьяда-Пурушоттамой. Построив свою жизнь на прочном фундаменте духовной дисциплины, человек делает первый шаг к познанию Бога.

Когда тот же Господь приходит на Землю в Двапара-югу в образе Кришны, Он учит тому, что любовь превыше правил. Он показывает людям, как можно обрести абсолютную свободу в чистой любви. Он дает гораздо более действенный способ спасения – спасение через безоговорочную любовь. *К сожалению, недалекие люди, не имея опыта подлинной любви, думают, что Кришна учит нарушать правила. Чтобы поправить эту ошибку, Господь приходит еще раз – уже в Кали-югу в образе Господа Чайтаньи. Он на Своем примере показывает, как можно обрести подлинную любовь, соединив строжайшую внешнюю дисциплину, нравственность и чистоту с высшей внутренней свободой безоговорочной любви.* Поэтому Господа Чайтанью называют Према-Пурушоттамой.

Ведическая культура накопила огромные богатства знаний – нити-шастра – правила построения отношений и нравственности, йога –  искусство медитации и успокоения ума, джьйотиш - ведическая астрология, аюрведа - ведическая медицина, ньяя – ведическая логика, васту – ведическая архитектура, и многое другое. Все эти науки помогают человеку счастливо жить в этом мире. Изучать их, может быть, полезно. Но самой высшей наукой является наука любви, ибо только любовь придает высший смысл всему остальному. Без любви спокойный ум, здоровая жизнь, уверенность в будущем и даже нравственность бесполезны и мертвы, поэтому Господь Чайтанья оставил Себе это имя – Чайтанья, что значит «животворящая сила» - животворящая сила любви, самоцельная и придающая смысл всему остальному.

Господь Чайтанья учит нас, как обрести эту любовь. Его формула обескураживающе проста:
тринад апи суничена
тарор апи сахишнуна
аманина манадена
киртанийа сада хари

Постоянно повторять святое имя Кришны в настроении смирения и терпения, с готовностью всегда оказать уважение к другим и полным отсутствием желания почестей для себя. Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати называл этот стих пропуском в духовное царство. В этой формуле сжаты огромные фолианты ведической мудрости. Рагануга-садхана, любовь к Богу – все это начинается с этого стиха, который никак нельзя миновать. Стих этот – ключ ко всем Его играм. И если мы хотим сегодня по-настоящему отметить день явления Господа Чайтаньи, мы должны заглянуть в свое сердце и спросить у себя: насколько идеал, которому учит Господь Чайтанья утвердился в моем сердце? Могу ли я по праву называть себя Его последователем или я всего лишь притворяюсь таковым?

Поэтому сегодня в день явления Господа Чайтаньи я хочу пожелать всем нам только одного – чтобы четыре удивительных качества, описанных в третьем стихе Шикшаштаки, проявились в нашем сердце и помогли нам обрести милость Шри Гауранги Махапрабху!

Ваш слуга,
Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Амира

Валентин, спасибо за ваше последнее сообщение, его читать - огромное удовольствие.

----------


## Александр Н

> А ежели упоминаемый старттопичный стих из "Бхагавад Гиты" воспринимать не как индульгенцию, а как предостережение? 
> Предостережение нам, против возможных апарадх в адрес того, кто уже принял духовную науку и пытается даже что-то делать, но в силу кармических инерций, продолжает совершать какие-то не очень благовидные поступки?


Спасибо.
У меня такое же видение.
Иначе любые тексты можно понимать в соответствии со своими хотелками, и оправдывать этим свои действия.

В Коране написано" "Гуляй, пей, веселись..."
И можно этому следовать, если не обращать внимание на продолжение "... и попадешь в ад"

----------


## Амира

Этот стих не простой. Во первых там говорится о тех кто не просто что-то пытается делать для Кришны, а уже занимается чистым преданным служением (без отклонений). И не продолжает совершать какие-то поступки, т.е. еще не избавился от всех недостатков, а случайно совершит дурной поступок под давлением обстоятельств. Шрила Прабхупа в комментарии это объясняет:

"Этот стих относится к тому случаю, когда падение происходит случайно, в результате сильного давления материальных привязанностей. Преданное служение - это, образно говоря, объявление войны иллюзорной энергии. Если человек не столько силен, чтобы бороться с иллюзорной энергией, могут быть случайные срывы. Но когда он окрепнет, тогда он уже не подвержен таким падениям, как объяснялось выше. Нельзя использовать этот стих в качестве оправдания недостойного поведения и считать себя бхактой. Если человек не улучшит свои личные качества в процессе преданного служения, то следует понимать, что он не достиг высокой ступени духовного развития".

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Спасибо.
> У меня такое же видение.
> Иначе любые тексты можно понимать в соответствии со своими хотелками, и оправдывать этим свои действия.
> В Коране написано" "Гуляй, пей, веселись..."
> И можно этому следовать, если не обращать внимание на продолжение "... и попадешь в ад"


Благодарю.
На мой предвзятый взгляд в этом мире надо передвигаться крайне осторожно по жизни. 
Чтобы никто нам чего плохого не пожелал, а даже например наоборот - благословил, то есть пожелал чего-то хорошего. И тем более вайшнавы: у которых в процессе своей практики появляется определенная сила, благодаря которой исполняется то, чего они желают себе или кому-то. 
А то ведь Бхагаван, Он как известно из "Шри Ишопанищад": "...незапамятных времен исполняет желания каждого"...

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

...К тому времени, когда проповедовал Бхактивинод Тхакур, чистая сампрадая, как мы говорили, практически была уничтожена. В результате всех этих отклонений культурные люди в Бенгалии и в Индии не хотели ничего знать о Чайтанье Махапрабху, потому что всё это было осквернено и осквернение это пришло очень тонко. То есть люди под прикрытием духовной практики начали вводить изменения и главное – стали компрометировать эти высокие принципы Господа Чайтаньи. У нас есть очень большая опасность. 

Эта *опасность грозит всем нам, потому что мы знаем, когда человек поднимается над гуннами материальной природы ему позволено всё*. Но, *есть очень большой соблазн, не поднявшись над гунами материальной природы объявить себя тем, кому всё позволено.* И все эти 13 апасампрадай они где-то в каком-то смысле возникли из этого представления. Т.е это осквернение йогой, когда мы очень быстро хотим достичь цели, не пройдя должный для этого путь, может нас очень сильно подвести. Это то, что в каком-то смысле погубило или дискредитировало сампрадаю Господа Чайтаньи в глазах людей.   

И мы можем видеть, что тоже самое  происходило у нас, тоже самое  происходило в ИСККОН, когда возникла концепция «трансцендентного мошенничества». Это тоже самое. Это то, каким образом может произойти эта деградация. И если в некоторых странах на Западе в течение некоторого времени это была чуть ли не официальная или, скажем так, полуофициальная доктрина, то *у нас она никогда не была официальной, но тем не менее она до сих пор подспудно существует в умах преданных. Преданные считают, что я могу делать всё что угодно, если я служу Кришне. И тем, кто так считает лучше сразу записаться в аулы, баулы или в одну из 13-и апасампрадай*. Надо очень четко знать путь описанный Господом Чайтаньей. Иначе Бхактивинод Тхакур зря приходил.   

_Вопрос или реплика не слышна. _ 

Да! Да, ради Кришны я на всё готов! Таким образом, появляются все эти сампрадаи...  

_Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами_. О жизни и учении Бхактивинода Тхакура. 01.24. 2000, с 45:28

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

вот индульгенция от Прахлада Махараджа:




> ШБ 7.11.34
> 
> О царь, если раз за разом возделывать один и тот же участок земли, он становится все менее плодородным и посеянные в него семена гибнут. Капельками ги огонь не потушишь, но если сразу вылить в него много ги, то он погаснет; точно так же, чрезмерно потворствуя своим материальным желаниям, можно полностью избавиться от них.
> Комментарий: 
> 
> Если понемногу капать ги в огонь, он гореть не перестанет, но если сразу положить туда большой кусок ги, огонь может и погаснуть. В соответствии с этим принципом тем, кто в прошлых жизнях очень много грешил и теперь родился в низших слоях общества, разрешено заниматься греховной деятельностью в свое удовольствие, ибо так у них может возникнуть отвращение к подобной деятельности и они получат возможность очиститься.
> 
> https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/7/11/34


ключевая фраза - "разрешено заниматься греховной деятельностью в свое удовольствие, ибо так у них может возникнуть отвращение к подобной деятельности"

может возникнуть отвращение, а может и не возникнуть...




> Хотя Билвамангал Тхакур родился в семье южноиндийских браминов, случилось так, что на определённом этапе своей жизни он стал очарован проституткой по имени Чинтамани. Билвамангал был очень привязан к Чинтамани и не мог жить без регулярных свиданий с ней. 
> 
> ..
> Чинтамани сказала: «Ты придаешь мне такое значение, падшей проститутке. Если бы толику этой концентрации, этого внимания ты мог обратить на Кришну, ты достиг бы высот жизни».
> 
> И эти слова поразили его глубоко в сердце. Она права: если бы толика этой энергии была посвящена Кришне, столь великое рвение, когда речь идет о низменных вещах. И в нем проснулась совесть, сознание, и он поклонился Чинтамани и покинул ее дом. «Через нее Кришна пришел, чтобы учить меня». Она выступила в роли посредницы, Чинтамани. Затем он направился прямо в майавади-матх, к Сомагири. Сомагири был махантой, главой Матха, он был посвящен в майаваду. Он пришел к Сомагири и получил дикшу. Но в силу его прошлого сукрити Кришна захотел принять его и он не смог остаться там, в школе майавады. Неожиданно он почувствовал, что мальчик Кришна, необычайно красивый собой, смотрит на него игриво. «Что это, что это? У меня никогда не было такого трансцендентного сакраментального опыта в моем сердце, в моем уме». В высшей степени прекрасный и чарующий, и эта майавада, брахмавада, ей пришел конец. От сознания Брахмана он обратился к сознанию Кришны и пошел во Вриндаван. И по дороге он встретил ту женщину на берегу реки и почувствовал стремление насладиться ею. Вот в этом эпизоде он ослепил себя, как было рассказано, и продолжил путь во Вриндаван, и Кришна играл с ним по дороге.
> 
> https://bharati.ru/1982-07-03-a-bilvamangal-thakur/


Путь Билвамангала, Аджамилы - опасен. лучше уж имитировать Харидаса Тхакура и повторять постоянно Харе Кришна (можно с музыкой и танцами - так выше концентрация)...

----------


## Амира

> Хотя Билвамангал Тхакур родился в семье южноиндийских браминов, случилось так, что на определённом этапе своей жизни он стал очарован проституткой по имени Чинтамани. Билвамангал был очень привязан к Чинтамани и не мог жить без регулярных свиданий с ней.
> ..
> Чинтамани сказала: «Ты придаешь мне такое значение, падшей проститутке. Если бы толику этой концентрации, этого внимания ты мог обратить на Кришну, ты достиг бы высот жизни».


Великая Чинтамани прославилась на все века. В своей знаменитой "Шри Кришна-карнамрите", которую так любил Господь Чайтанья и часто читал и повторял ее стихи, испытывая сильную боль разлуки с Кришной, Шрила Билвамангала Тхакур прежде всего прославляет Чинтамани:

ТЕКСТ 1

чинтаманир джайати сомагирир гурур ме 
шикша-гуруш ча бхагаван шикхи-пинчха-маулих 
йат-пада-калпатару-паллава-шекхарешу 
лила-свайамвара-расам лабхате джайа-шрих 

*Вся слава Чинтамани! Вся слава моему духовному учителю, Сомагири! Вся слава моему шикша-гуру, Верховному Господу, чья корона украшена павлиньим пером, и у чьих лотосных стоп, которые подобны древу желаний, Джайяшри (Шри Радха) наслаждается трансцендентными расами супружеских игр!*

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> вот индульгенция от Прахлада Махараджа:
> ключевая фраза - "разрешено заниматься греховной деятельностью в свое удовольствие, ибо так у них может возникнуть отвращение к подобной деятельности"
> может возникнуть отвращение, а может и не возникнуть...


Это индульгенция не от Прахлады Махараджа, а от закона кармы: 
"Стремилась ввысь душа твоя 
Родишься вновь с мечтою, 
Но если жил ты как свинья 
Останешься свиньею"

Да и то надо сказать не индульгенция, а закономерный результат предоставления кармой примитивной формы жизни, обладателям примитивного сознания.  Или как например говорит Александр Н, приводя цитату из Корана: 


> В Коране написано" "Гуляй, пей, веселись..."
> И можно этому следовать, если не обращать внимание на продолжение "... и попадешь в ад"









> Путь Билвамангала, Аджамилы - опасен. лучше уж имитировать Харидаса Тхакура и повторять постоянно Харе Кришна (можно с музыкой и танцами - так выше концентрация)...


Имитировать вообще никого не надо. Лучше получить от наставника определенные рекомендации, наиболее полезные именно для нашего совершенства, да и воплощать их в жизнь.
Про Билвамангала не знаю, а Аджамила был проклят в прошлой жизни и потому получил в своей текущей именно то, что и получил. Однако Бхагаван, которому Аджамила служил и в прошлой жизни и в текущей, направил аджамиловскую карму в нужное русло.  
Так что в случае Аджамилы - это скорее карма плюс милость Бхагавана, а не какой-то «путь», которому можно было бы следовать..

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Ещё есть индульгенция, вернее пример Тирумангая Альвара, который стал грабить богатых, когда они массово отказались давать пожертвования на храм. 
Об этом паломникам говорил Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами диск №20. Но почему-то другие святые не последовали его примеру и не стали благородными робин гудами. Хотя результат Тирумангая Альвара поражает - храм Ранганатхи это город в городе с 1000-ю храмами

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Описываемый Вами пример - не индульгенция тоже. Просто такова природа того Альвара.
Которую тот кстати слегка поменял в процессе преданного служения...

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*В служении Богу даже нерелигиозное становится религиозным*

Всевышний Господь сказал:  
_ман-нимиттам критам папам апи дхармайа калпате 
мам анадритйа дхармо пи папам сйан мат-прабхаватах _ 

«Совершение грехов ради Меня также благочестиво. Но если человек занимается религиозной деятельностью, пренебрегая Мной, Я превращаю его поступки в грехи». (Этот стих из «Падма-пураны» приводится в Бхакти-сандарбхе.)  Здесь мы приведем в пример поведение великой личности, предшеству ющего _ачарьи_ в Рамануджа-сампрадае. Об этом пишет в своем комментарии к «Шримад-Бхагаватам» Шрила Джива Госвами. Давным-давно в Южной Индии жил преданный Вишну по имени Тирумангай. С самого своего детства он путешествовал по святым местам, чтобы служить Богу. 

Во время одного из таких паломничеств его учениками стали четыре человека, обладавших мистическими совершенствами. Первого ученика звали Тарка-чудамани («Непревзойденный логик»), второго — Двара-унмочака («Отворяющий двери»), третьего — Чхая-граха, что означало, что любой, на кого падала его тень, терял возможность двигаться, а его четвертого ученика звали Джалопаричара, что означало, что он может ходить по воде. Путешествуя со своими четырьмя учениками, Тирумангай как-то пришел в храм Шри Ранганатхи. 

Он увидел, что здание храма так обветшало, что вот-вот развалится, а крошечный дворик заставлен кожаной обовью. Храм скрывали густые заросли кустарника. Боясь тигров и шакалов, служители приходили поклоняться Ранганатхе всего лишь раз в день. Увидев это, Тирумангай Альвар одновременно опечалился и разгневался. Он начал размышлять: «Материалисты, окруженные женщинами, ублажают свою похоть в роскошных дворцах, а Господь вселенной, царь царей, средоточие жизни каждого, вынужден жить в полуразвалившемся храме, презираемый всеми. Демоны грабят богатство Кришны». Но и у самого Тирумангая в кармане не было ни гроша, так что он не знал, что предпринять.  

Тирумангай вместе с учениками стал ходить по домам богачей и просить подаяния. Но богачи, ослепленные своим богатством, вместо того, чтобы давать ему пожертвования, называли его вором и гнали прочь. Некоторые насмехались над ним, говоря: «Ну, зачем _садху_ деньги?!» Однако Тирумангай не отступал. Когда он увидел, что богачи крадут достояние Бога и наслаждаются им, он решил силой отобрать его у богатых воров и отдать на служение Господу.  Так, в конце концов, Тирумангай и его ученики стали разбойниками. 

Его первый ученик, Тарка-чудамани, опутывал материалистов сетями спора, его второй ученик, Двара-унмочака, открывал двери сокровищницы, его третий ученик, Чхаяграха, лишал всех способности двигаться, а его четвертый ученик, Джалопаричара, входил во дворцы, окруженные рвами, и забирал сокровища.  Когда денег накопилось достаточно, Тирумангай собрал лучших мастеров со всех концов страны и построил величественный семиэтажный храм. Однако сам Тирумангай готовил пищу раз в день и, предложив ее Господу, вкушал остатки. Он был совершенным преданным и служил Богу всей душой. Так он занял своих учеников в служении Всевышнему. Он был настоящий владеющий собой Госвами.  

*Настоящие примеры служения духовному учителю, служения Господу и исключительного смирения согласно представлениям преданных, или хари-джан*  

В глазах моралистов-_смарт_, вышеописанные поступки Тирумангая Альвара — просто грабеж. Тирумангай стал главарем воров и учеников своих вдохновлял воровать ради служения Господу. 
Но он занимался этим не ради собственного наслаждения или славы. Он понимает, что все богатство принадлежит Нараяне, супругу Лакшми. Только благодаря иллюзии богачи наслаждаются роскошью, предназначенной для служения Богу, и воры — именно они. Поэтому, если сокровища не возвращаются Господу приемлемыми путями, их приходится возвращать любыми доступными средствами. 

По мнению хари-джан, или преданных, воровство Тирумангая — проявление преданного служения и истинного смирения. Точно так же и поджог Ланки Хануманом — это преданное служение, служение духовному учителю и проявление истинного смирения. Ведь во всех этих поступках нет и следа материального наслаждения или стремления к освобождению. Деятельность, направленная на материальное наслаждение и освобождение, хотя и считается благочестивой, на самом деле таковой не является, ибо наслаждение Господа не является единственной ее причиной. 

Поэтому «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (3.23-56) дает следующее наставление:

неха ят карма дхармая на вирагая калпате 
на тиртха-пада-севаяи дживанн апи мрито хи сах  

«Тот, чья деятельность не способна возвысить его до религиозной жизни; тот, чьи религиозные ритуалы не возвышают его до отречения от мира; тот, чья отрешенность не приводит его к преданному служению Верховной Божественной Личности, должен считаться мертвецом, хотя он и дышит» (Еженедельник «Гаудия», т. 2).

 Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур. Брахман и вайшнав. Приложение "Смарта и вайшнав"

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> В СЛУЖЕНИИ БОГУ ДАЖЕ НЕ РЕЛИГИОЗНОЕ СТАНОВИТСЯ РЕЛИГИОЗНЫМ
> Всевышний Господь сказал:
> ман нимиттам Критом папам апи дхармая калпате мам анадритья дхармо 'пи папам сьянмат прабхаватах
> "Совершение грехов ради Меня также благочестиво. Но если человек занимается религиозной деятельностью, пренебрегая Мной, Я превращаю его поступки в грехи". (Этот стих из "Падма-пураны" приводится в "Бхакти-сандарбхе".)


а что значит "занимается религиозной деятельностью, пренебрегая Мной" (-> "Я превращаю его поступки в грехи")?

Разве может называться деятельность религиозной, если там нет Кришны? Религия - значит связь с Кришной, восстановление этой связи... Имеется ввиду ритуалы какой-то, в котором нет Кришны? так называемая "религиозная деятельность"?

вот оригинал видимо:



> man-nimittam kritam papam api dharmaya kalpate
> mam anadritya dharmo ‘pi papam syan mat-prabhavatah
> 
> Even sinful activities done for my sake are to be considered religious acts. On the other hand, pious activities done while disdaining me are considered to be sin. This is the extent of my power.
> http://www.srilagurudeva.org/gaudiya...atana-goswami/


там говорится не "религизные", а благочестивые поступки. Презирая Кришну. Во-первых.




> There is a verse from Padma purana ,where Lord personally says ;
> 
> man-nimittam kritam papam
> api dharmaya kalpate
> mam anadritya dharmo ‘pi
> papam syan mat-prabhavatah
> 
> “If one sins for My sake his sins become pious deeds. However ,if one refuses to worship Me, then by My power even his pious deeds will become sinful.”
> 
> Read more https://www.thespiritualscientist.co...-right-to-lie/


вот что-то похожее у мусульман:



> Считается ли человек лицемером, если совершает грех, и в то же время запрещает совершать его другим людям?
> 
> я совершаю грех и чувствую, что совершила его, тогда я разговариваю с подругами и увещеваю их, что совершение грехов запретно и такой-то грех – запретен (и иногда я, возможно, указываю тот же грех, что я совершила; я, конечно же, не разоблачаю себя и не говорю, что совершила этот грех, так как в этом случае они не приняли бы моих советов). Иногда я плачу,  находя в этом отдушину и отдаление от злополучных грехов, что совершила. Но в то же время, я чувствую, что лицемерю, и что мое действие ближе к лицемерию, чем к увещеванию. 
> ..
> Знайте, что борьба с собой ради избавления от показухи и совершение дела ради Аллаха, является благочестивым делом. Однако, *если человек предполагает, что совершает показуху*, а после борется с сатаной, который посеял это предположение, не является благочестивым делом. Так как *в этом состоит метод сатаны, который внушает человеку, что он совершает показуху, чтобы тот в свою очередь оставил совершение благих дел*. Человек не должен обращать внимание на это.
> 
> Ибн Мубарак в аз-Зухд передал слова аль-Хариса ибн Кайса: Если ты решил совершить какое-либо благое дело, то не откладывай его на завтра. Если ты совершаешь дело для следующей жизни (т. е. поклонение – прим. пер.), то удлиняй его настолько, насколько ты сможешь. Если ты совершаешь молитву, а сатана скажет тебе, что ты совершаешь ее из показухи, то удлини ее (Ибн Мубарак. Аз-зухд. С. 12).


я кстати слышала, что от этики, культуры, ороших поступков нелья отказываться ни в коем случае. оставлять так называемую "сарва-дхарму". ведь что-то хорошее там всё-таки есть...




> Но почему-то другие святые не последовали его примеру и не стали благородными робин гудами. Хотя результат Тирумангая Альвара поражает - храм Ранганатхи это город в городе с 1000-ю храмами


Были такие "робин-гуды" в Новом Вриндаване. 



> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9D...B2%D0%B0%D0%BD
> 
> Нью-Вринда?ван (англ. New Vrindaban) — эко-община Международного общества сознания Кришны (ИСККОН) в Западной Виргинии, США. Имеет статус невключённого города. Община располагается на 600 гектарах земли и представляет собой религиозный центр паломничества и одну из туристических достопримечательностей Западной Виргинии, которую ежегодно посещают десятки тысяч туристов. Целью общины является жизнь, основанная на духовных идеалах вайшнавизма. Нью-Вриндаван был основан кришнаитами в 1968 году и назван в честь святого места паломничества в Индии — города Вриндавана.
> 
> Руководство ИСККОН восприняло Киртанананду Свами как раскольника и в 1987 году приняло официальное решение о его исключении из рядов ИСККОН. Община Нью-Вриндавана была изгнана из ИСККОН годом позднее. Планы о «Божественном городе» так никогда и не были реализованы, а в 1990 году Киртанананда Свами был арестован по обвинению в рэкете и заговоре с целью убийства двух из своих учеников, угрожавших его контролю над общиной. Федеральное правительство США также обвинило его в том, что он за период в *четыре года* получил нелегальную *прибыль в размере 10,5 млн. долларов США*. Киртананада также был обвинён в сексуальном насилии над несовершеннолетними.
> 
> В 1991 году Бхактипада был признан виновным по 9 из 11 предъявленных ему обвинений. Позднее, апелляционный суд признал решение суда присяжных недействительным на основании того, что мнение жюри было предвзято из-за выдвинутого против Киртанананды обвинения в сексуальном насилии над детьми, которое потом не было доказано.
> 
> Оправданный Киртананада возвратился в Нью-Вриндаван, но в 1993 году вынужден был покинуть общину из-за подозрений в незаконных и развратных действиях. В 1996 году он опять предстал перед судом, где признал себя виновным по обвинению в рэкете. Суд приговорил его к 20 годам тюремного заключения. В июне 2004 года Киртанананда был досрочно освобождён по состоянию здоровья. В 2008 году Киртанананда уехал в Индию, где провёл остаток своих дней.


И это очень дорого обошлось ИСККОНу. До сих пор не могут отмыться от этого робин-гудства в глазах непреданных (да и разных преданных вроде меня)...




> Центром общины является «Золотой дворец», построенный в память Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады.
> 
> Золото?й дворе?ц Прабхупа?ды (англ. Prabhupada's Palace of Gold) — мемориальный храмовый комплекс, построенный в память основателя Международного общества сознания Кришны (ИСККОН) Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады.[1] Находится на территории кришнаитской общины *Нью-Вриндаван в Западной Виргинии[2] и является одной из основных туристических достопримечательностей этого американского штата.*
> 
> В строительстве использовались *более двухсот видов мрамора, покрытие из золотого листа, изысканная резьба по тиковому дереву, витражи, роспись*. Церемония инаугурации храмового комплекса произошла 2 сентября 1979 года. Главными вдохновителями и руководителями сооружения Золотого дворца выступили лидер Нью-Вриндавана Киртанананда Свами и главный архитектор проекта и скульптор Бхагаватананда Даса.
> 
> *После инаугурации храма в новостях телеканала CBS сообщили, что «великолепие Золотого дворца трудно было бы преувеличить». Газета The New York Times назвала Золотой дворец «преддверием рая»,[4] а The Washington Post — «почти раем».[5] Журнал Life назвал дворец «местом, куда туристы могут приходить и восхищаться»*.[6]
> 
> В 1990-е годы плохое управление и недостаток финансовых средств привели к определённым трудностям в поддержании Золотого дворца в должном состоянии. Положение улучшилось к началу 2000-х годов, и в настоящее время Золотой дворец ежегодно посещают около 40 тыс. туристов.
> ...


https://newvrindaban.com/  Официальный сайт Нью-Вриндавана (англ.)

https://palaceofgold.com/ Официальный сайт Золотого дворца Прабхупады (англ.)

https://newvrindaban.com/24-hour-kirtan-kartik/ - 

http://www.gauravani.com/tag/24-hour-kirtan 

https://24hourkirtan.fm/

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Бхишма делит грехи на совершенные сознательно, по неведению и неосмотрительности. Но что непонятно почему для искупления грехов он не призывает, пусть и в виде исключения, предаться Кришне, как будто он не знаком с учением Бхагавад-гиты? 

Или как утверждают индологи Бхагавад-гита это позднейшая вставка?

*Искупление грехов*

Бхишма сказал:
- О Юдхиштхира, есть благочестивые брахманы, которые дошли до нищеты из-за того, что их имущество украли воры, они заняты совершением жертвоприношений, изучением Вед, подвижничеством, поклоняются гуру и предкам, проводя свои дни в изучении писаний и обретении знания. Таким образом следует давать пожертвования или средства существованию. Тем брахманам, которые не бедны, нужно давать только дакшину (дары на жертвоприношение), о лучший из Бхарат. 

Тем брахманам, которые пали со своего положения из-за грехов, можно давать сырую пищу за пределами жертвенного алтаря. Брахманы олицетворяют Веды и все жертвоприношения с обильными дарами. Они всегда совершают жертвоприношения, склонные к праведности и добродетели. Поэтому царю следует предлагать им богатые дары. Тот брахман, у которого достаточно запасов, чтобы прокормить свою семью в течение трех и более лет, заслуживает пить напиток сому (на жертвоприношении). 

Брахманы совершают жертвоприношения. Шудра не обладает качествами для совершения жертвоприношений. Поэтому царь может взять богатство у шудры, вайшьи или тех, кто не совершает жертвоприношения, и эти средства отдать неимущему брахману для проведения ягьи.

Если брахман голодает, царь должен знать, что тот голодает только по вине царя, не исполняющего свой долг кшатрия. Зная ученость брахмана и его поведение, царь должен обеспечить его всем необходимым защищать его, как отец заползает собственного сына.
Брахман, познавший Веды, никогда не должен говорить о своей силе и знание царю, (Обязанность царя - самому узнавать, как живут брахманы.) Сравнивая силу брахмана с силой царя, всегда можно видеть, что брахман превосходит кшатрия. Поэтому царь едва ли может выдержать силу брахмана. 

Брахман почитается, как творец, правитель, законодатель и Бог. К брахману нельзя обращать оскорбительные и грубые речи. Кшатрий должен преодолевать все трудности с помощью силы собственных рук. Вайшьи и шудры должны преодолевать трудности с помощью богатства, а брахманы - с помощью мантр и жертвоприношений. В жертвенный огонь нельзя возливать масло девушке, молодой женщине, невежественному мальчику, человеку, не знающему мантры, или тому, кто нечист. 

Если кто-то из них сделает это, без комиссии, их ожидает падение в ад. По этой причине, никто, кроме брахмана, знающего Веды и умелого в проведении жертвоприношения, не должен возливать масло в жертвенный огонь. Знатоки писаний говорят, что человек, который зажег священный огонь, но не раздает в виде дакшины священную пищу после ягьи, не является разжигателем священного огня. Священные действия нельзя совершать не овладев своими чувствами. 

Нельзя поклоняться божествам в жертвоприношение, в котором не раздавались дары (дакшина). Жертвоприношение без дакшины приносить разрушение детям, животным и небесам, а также разрушает чувства, славу, успех и сокращает продолжительность жизни.
Брахманы, которые вступают в незаконную половую связь с женщинами и которые никогда не совершают жертвоприношений и не изучают Веды, считаются шудрами. 

Ложь, сказанная в шутку, не считается грехом, а также, если ложь произнесла женщина. Ложью не считается, если человек говорит о женитьбе, в защиту своего наставника или ради спасения собственной жизни. Эти пять видов лжи не считаются грехом.

Человек может прислушаться к мудрому совету даже низкого человека, взять золото из нечистого места и жениться на целомудренной девушке не из знатного рода. Нектар, извлеченный из яда и выпитый, а также драгоценности, целомудренная девушка и вода не считаются, согласно священным писаниям, нечистыми.

На благо брахманов и коров даже вайшья можно взять в руки оружие ради их и собственной защиты. 

*Распитие алкогольных напитков, убийство брахмана и прелюбодеяние с женой наставника - грехи, если их совершают сознательно, которые невозможно искупить. Единственное искупление этих грехов - смерть.* То же самое можно сказать о похищении золота и имущества брахмана. Выпивая алкогольные напитки, общаясь с грешниками или вступая в половую связь с женой брахмана, человек становится падшим. 

Однако человек не становится падшим, если сидит рядом с грешником в одном транспортном средстве, или садится на то место, где сидел грешник, или вкушает рядом с ним. За исключением пяти тяжких грехов, только что упомянутых, все остальные грехи можно искупить. Искупив грех, человек не должен совершать его вновь. 

В случае трех грехов из пяти, в именно: пьянство, убийство брахмана и осквернение ложа наставника, нет ограничений для родственников грешника относительно принятия пищи и ношения украшений, даже если их погребальные обряды остаются невыполненными после их смерти. Выполняя свой долг, добродетельный человек должен быть готов отказаться даже от своих друзей и родственников. Пока грешник не искупил свои грехи, добродетельные люди не должны с ним разговаривать. Грех можно искупить благочестивым поступком и покаянием.

На того, кто называет честного человека вором, ложится грех воровства. Девушка, согласившаяся лишится девственности, совершает грех, равный трем четвертям греху убийства брахмана, в то время как мужчина, лишивший ее девственности, несет грех, равный четвертой части греха убийства брахмана. Тот, кто оклеветал брахмана или ударил его, будет сто лет жить в позоре и бесславии. 

Убив брахмана, человек тысячу лет будет страдать аду. Поэтому никогда нельзя клеветать на брахмана, бить его или лишать его жизни. Если человек ударит брахмана оружием, он будет страдать в аду столько лет, сколько пылинок впитает кровь раненного брахмана. Повинный в убийстве зародыша может очиститься, если умрет от ран, полученных в бою, сражаясь коров и брахманов. Он также может очиститься, если войдет в пылающий огонь. От греха пьянства можно очиститься, если выпить кишащее вино. 

Так человек, приняв смерть, очистится. Брахман, запятнанный грехом пьянства, искупил таким образом этот грех, достигнет миров блаженства. Грешник, который осквернила брачное ложе наставника, может очиститься, если обнимет раскаленную железную статую женщины и так примет смерть. Или он может освободиться от этого греха, если отрежет свой половой орган и яички и, неся их в руках, отправится в юго-западную сторону, так и встретив смерть. Или он может пойти на смерть ради брахмана и так очиститься от греха. Также он может очиститься, если совершит Аншамедха-ягью или агништому.

Убийца брахмана должен практиковать брахмачарью двенадцать лет, совершать показания, скитаясь и держа в руках череп убитого и объявляя всем о своем грехе. Всю свою жизнь он должен посвятить аскезам. Так же должен поступать и тот, кто убил беременную женщину, ибо такой грех приравнивается к греху убийства брахмана. 

Повинный в грехе пьянства, должен жить отдать скромно, соблюдая обет брахмачарьи, спать на голом полу и совершать три года жертвоприношение агништому. Затем он должен подарить благочестивому брахману тысячу воров и одного быка. Сделан так, он очистится. 

Убив вайшью, человек должен совершать такое жертвоприношение два года и пожертвовать сотню коров и одного быка. 
Убив шудру, человек должен совершать такое жертвоприношение одни год и пожертвовать сотню коров и одного быка. 
Убив собаку, медведя или верблюда, человек должен совершить такое же покаяние, как при убийстве шудры. 
Убив кошку, зайца, лягушку, корову, черепаху, ящерицу, крокодила или крысу, человек совершает грех убийства животного, о царь!

Теперь расскажу тебе о других видах искупления грехов. Для всех незначительных прегрешений человек должен раскаяться или строго соблюдать один год духовный обет. За грех прелюбодеяния с женой брахмана, познавшего Веды, человек должен три гола соблюдать обет брахмачарьи, каждый день принимая немного пищи. За прелюбодеяние с любой другой женщиной человек должен соблюдать обет брахмачари два года. 

Если человек совершил грех, сблизившись с женщиной и сидя с ней на одном и том же сидении, ему следует для очищения от греха три дня поститься только на воде. Такое же искупление предписывается тому, кто осквернил священный огонь. Тот, кто бросает своих отца, мать или наставника, становится падшим, о потомок Куру, таково заключение писаний. Жене, которая нарушила супружескую верность, нужно давать лишь пищу и одежду, как преступнику, заключенному в темнице. Тот же принцип применяется и к мужчине, нарушившему супружескую верность. 

Женщину, которая, оставив мужа, принадлежащего к высшему сословию, ради общения с мужчиной из низшего сословия, царь должен затравить собаками в публичном месте на виду у всех людей. А мужчину, совершившего подобный грех, мудрый царь должен положить на железную кровать, под которой горит огонь, и так сжечь грешника. Так следует поступить и с женщиной, повинной в том же грех.
Если грешник не искупит свой грех за год, последствия греха удваиваются. Тот, кто общается с таким человеком один год, два года должен скитаться по земле, предавшись покаяниям и живя на милостыню. 

Тот, кто общается с грешником четыре года, должен для очищения принять такой же образ жизни на пять лет. Если младший брат жене ген вперед старшего брата, он со своей женой и сто старший брат вследствие такой женитьбы становятся падшими. Всем троим следует в течение одного месяца соблюдать обет, предписанный для того, кто пренебрег жертвенным огнем, - Чандраяна или другой суровый обет для очищения от греха. Младший брат должен попросить у своего старшего брата прошение вместе с женой. Так они очистятся от того греха. 

Тот, кто, защищая корову, убивает нападающего зверя, не повинен в грехе. Мудрые говорят, что человек властен над всеми животными. Таковы вечные наставления для искупления грехов. Особенно для брахмана, который совершил эти грехи по неведению и неосмотрительности.

Махабхарата, Шанти-парва, Глава 134, Искупление грехов стр. 406-411.  © Уттама-бхакти, 2019

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Возможно, у Бхишмы спросили про дхарма-шастры, и он их излагает. А про бхакти вопрос не стоял.

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> Убив брахмана, человек тысячу лет будет страдать аду.


что-то маловато. всего 1000 лет. а ведь корова - подобна брахману, и за ее убийство - страдать надо столько тысяч лет, сколько было волосков на теле убитой коровы, - и их точно больше 1000... не знаю, у Бхишмы опять что-то не то.

вот:



> https://vedabase.io/ru/library/cc/adi/17/166/
> «Убийцам коров уготовано гнить в аду столько лет, сколько было волосков на теле коровы».





> Но что непонятно почему для искупления грехов он не призывает, пусть и в виде исключения, предаться Кришне, как будто он не знаком с учением Бхагавад-гиты?


ну а представьте если за убийство собаки, как и шудры - аскезы надо, за убийство вайши - ещё строже, за брахмана - вообще ад, то за убитых кшатриев Бхишмой, которых он убивал "пачками" - сколько ему лет светет?

а вообще Бхишму "отлучили от сознания Кришны", так же как многих преданных в наши дни от ИСККОН. поэтому "предаться Кришне" тут не работает. Ходить в храм? не пустят.  Что Бхишму, что Дрону, что Карну, и т д... потому придумывают способы как преданному "вернуться в ИСККОН" (читайте, в садху-сангу Пандавов и Кришны и т д - во времена Махабхараты).

но если сам Бхишма что-то не очень хотел предаться... его вроде самого заслепила жажда денег, постоянство - будет получать денюжку за свою службу... "Сатане"... и тем кто не Его стороне - Дурьйодхане и прочим... как в случае с Иудой. почти то же самое.




> Убив собаку, медведя или верблюда, человек должен совершить такое же покаяние, как при убийстве шудры.


кстати вот это очень странно. неужели собака - такая же умная как шудра? или медведь и верблюд - такие же умные как шудра? или шудры не лучше собак\медведей\верблюдов?
может быть Бхишма опять что-то придумал, какую-то отсебятину?

ну и что что он - сын Ганги, и брахмачари? вот у одного йога родился сын - Хираньякашипу... я всё больше сомневаюсь в преданности Бхишмы - Кришне.




> Или как утверждают индологи Бхагавад-гита это позднейшая вставка?


вы вроде читаете Веды как гьяни. порой я так думаю. вы бы взялись за учения святых отцов. святых вайшнавов. а то Бхишму цитируете. нашли авторитет в бхакти

и кстати что-то у вас куча ошибок в цитируемы текстах. поправляли бы (Word в помощь)




> Если человек ударит брахмана оружием, он будет страдать в аду столько лет, сколько пылинок впитает кровь раненного брахмана.


а слово считается оружием? если кто оскорбил (ударил) словом брахмана, преданного, то попадёт ли оскорбитель в ад за свои слова?

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Как я уже сказал Кришна раскрывает в этом стихе очень важный секрет, очень важную тайну и смысл этой тайны очень важно понять.
Почему Кришна произносит этот стих? 

Многие люди с радостью набрасываются на этот стих и говорят: - Пожалуйста! Кришна дал индульгенцию всем на все времена! И все те, кто приходят в преданное служение специально делают это чтобы получить эту индульгенцию. Кришна говорит это, что преданный может воодушевиться и сказать: садхур эва самантавьях – Кришна приказывает  считать меня садху и теперь я могу судурачаро совершать самые отвратительные поступки. 

Судурачар 
Дур значит дур
Ачар значит ачар
Дурные поступки
Су значит очень дурные поступки
Нет, не чуть-чуть. Страшно дурные поступки

Некоторые упрекают Кришну за то, что Он произнёс этот стих. Зачем Он это сказал? И нам нужно тоже задаться этим вопросом. И нам нужно тоже задать этот важный вопрос: Зачем Кришна произносит этот стих. Действительно ли Кришна пытается таким образом привлечь дешевых последователей? Действительно ли Кришна, таким образом, устраивает дешевую рекламную компанию? Приходите сюда и все грехи вам простятся и ничего не нужно будет делать! Просто будьте преданными, будьте садху и Я вам всё прощу. 

На самом деле смысл не в этом. Шрила Прабхупада очень хорошо объясняет в комментарии, что любой человек, искренне относящийся к преданному служению, будет пытаться избегать грехов. Любой человек, который  встал на путь преданного служения будет понимать, что грехи это грязь, грехи это гадость, что грехи не делают человека счастливым. Любой человек, у которого пробудилось в сердце сознание Бога, хотя бы искорка этого сознания, поймет, что это всё невкусно, неинтересно. Кушал я уже это. И это кушал, и это. И так наслаждался,  и сяк наслаждался. Счастливее не стал. 

Шрила Прабхупада объясняет это. И Кришна произносит этот стих не для того, чтобы дать индульгенцию, а для того, чтобы прославить бхакти. Вся эта глава прославляет бхакти. Вся эта глава прославляет самый удивительный из всех путей духовного самосознания, потому что в Ведах описано много различных путей и каждый из этих путей прославляется по своему. 

Если открыть Веды, если открыть любое ведическое писание, то там найдётся столько замечательных обещаний, что просто прям ну вот всё хочется. И то хочется, и это хочется, и это. У меня не давно был опыт этого. И мне просто прям очень ясно стало сколько мне всего хочется. Когда не читаешь всех этих обещаний, думаешь ничего не хочется. Живёшь тут в Москве – чего тут хотеться? Ничего хотеться не нужно.

Но недавно я был в Индии и со мной был один друг, знакомый, и он сказал, что мне нужна рудракша. Рудракша это замечательный плод, который растёт в Гималаях и он считается слезами самого Господа Шивы, он олицетворение самого Шивы и Шива вложил в него особое шакти.  И в различных священных писаниях прославляются качества этого плода и результаты, которые приносит ношение этого плода на теле. Там говорится, что понижается кровяное давление так, что все кардиологи лишаться работы, если все рудракшу будут носить. Человек контролирует вес…Но это так – это для начала.

Это как бы самые общие качества. Потом там расписываются более тонкие достоинства на физическом уровне, на ментальном уровне, на духовном уровне. Концентрация повышается, медитация повышается, ещё что-то повышается.  И потом, дальше, говорится, что обычно рудракша состоит из пяти долек. И 95% плодов состоит из пяти долек. Но есть экмукхрудракша – рудракша из одной дольки. Есть дукмукхрудракша – рудракша из двух долек, тримукхрудракша – из трёх долек. И так до 19-22-х и они очень редкие.

И в шастрах, в Ведах написано: если человек носит экмукхрудракшу, то он становится могущественным политическим деятелем, у него появляется сила, власть, сияние которое от него исходит – стоит зайти ему в комнату как все сразу: «Ах-х-х!»  Если человек носит дукмукхрудракшу, то соответственно у него появляются очень хорошие отношения со всеми, особенно со своей женой, что очень сложно.  Если человек носит тримукхрудракшу, то все отрицательные эффекты влияния Марса уходят из его гороскопа и все враги подчиняются или убегают в разные стороны, только завидев его. И так до 19-22-х.  И каждая имеет особые качества.

Я прочитал и понял что все рудракши хочу носить  :smilies:  Все до одного! Один там был с Венерой что-то, и я подумал и решил, что этого я не хочу носить.  :smilies:  Но все остальные точно  :smilies:   Веды, иначе говоря, так или иначе, много чего сулят. Веды объясняют, что это - даст вам это; это - даст вам то; это – даст вам это… Но на самом деле, среди всех прославлений, среди всех обещаний, среди всех удивительных посул, которые содержатся в Ведах, самые удивительные результаты даёт бхакти.  

И Кришна, произнося этот стих, прославляет бхакти. Когда Он здесь говорит апи, что значит даже, Он подчеркивает самое удивительное качество бхакти. Потому что на самом деле все остальные пути, которые прославляются в Ведах, лишены одного единственного качества – они лишены независимости. Все остальные пути так или иначе очень сильно зависят от внешних обстоятельств.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Бхагавад-гита 9.30, 05 февраля 2005,С 14:30 до 18:30, Полностью

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

И даже если я обвешусь рудракшами с ног до головы бхакти у меня не прибавится. Но если я так или иначе всё время буду помнить о Кришне, так или иначе стараться повторять Его святое имя Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама Харе Харе, то тогда у меня появится надежда, что когда-нибудь в сердце моё вернется эта бесконечная чистота и невинность. 

Тогда только я смогу избавиться от своего падшего состояния, от состояния падшего человека, который постоянно строит планы на то, чтобы тайком совершить какой-то грех. И Кришна здесь говорит именно об этом. Он говорит, что когда такое чувство, такая бхава появляется в сердце они и есть бхакти. Бхакти о которой говорит здесь Кришна это бхакти которая не ставит перед собой никаких других целей. 

Когда человек вдруг понимает: «А зачем мне всё остальное? Ну ладно будет у меня одна рудракша, другая рудракша, третья рудракша…
Ну ладно, будет ещё что-то, ещё что-то… Но если у меня не будет любви к Богу – нужно мне всё это?. 
Не нужно мне всё это, потому что всё это в конце концов имеет начало и конец. 
Всё это когда-то начинается и кончается. Всего этого я когда-то лишусь. 

Но если у меня будет любовь к Богу нужно мне всё остальное? Да не, не нужно. Нужно конечно, но не для себя, а для Него. Если у меня есть любовь к Богу у меня есть всё. Если у меня нет любви к Богу – у меня не ничего. Даже если у меня есть всё остальное. И когда у человека появляется это ясное желание, ясное понимание в сердце, о котором здесь Кришна говорит авьявасито будхи – когда у человека пояаляется эта решимость в сердце, то тогда даже если он оступился, бхава грахи джанардана – Кришна принимает только его бхаву, Кришна принимает только это. 

Если он в таком стоянии  повторяет мантру Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама Харе Харе, то все препятствия будут устранены с его пути. Как я сказал в самом начале, что мы страдаем здесь от препятствий, что мы страдаем от проблем. Но мы должны понять исконную причину всего этого.

Как люди поклоняются Ганешу. Ганеш знаменит тем, что устраняет препятствия. Я сейчас вернулся из Бомбея. В Бомбее есть храм Ганеша. Большой храм Винаяки. И в этот храм именно  во вторник собираются толпами те, кто хочет все препятствия устранить. Просто посмотрев на эту толпу можно понять, сколько препятствий в этом мире. Огромные толпы людей в очередь выстраиваются, занимают очередь, как здесь занимают очередь в американское посольство.

Рано-рано утром, в 4 часа, в 5 часов чтобы попасть на первый даршан Винаяки, чтобы Винаяка устранил все препятствия  Но на самом-то деле корень наших препятствий у нас в сердце. И все препятствия устранятся, когда у меня в сердце появится понимание того, что мне только Кришна нужен. Мне нужен только Кришна. Если я буду повторять мантру с этим пониманием: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна
Кришна Кришна Харе Харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама  Рама Рама Харе Харе, то все препятствия уйдут.

И сегодня мы собрались с вами здесь вечером в этом замечательном храме на Ленинградском проспекте у метро Динамо, чтобы устранить все препятствия из нашей жизни.  Представляете себе мы завтра проснёмся утром и ни одного препятствия у нас не будет. Все препятствия внутри и снаружи уйдут. Все проблемы уйдут, если мы, хотя бы один раз произнесём мантру чисто.   Чисто значит, что вот ничего другого мне не надо, что я по сторонам не смотрю.  Как признаком нецеломудренного человека или нецеломудренного сердца, нецеломудренного сознания что является?

Когда человек нецеломудренный, то он постоянно по сторонам смотрит. Постоянно туда-сюда смотрит, высматривает всё время что-то, какой-то объект своего вожделения. Но целомудренный человек всегда своими глазами устремлён куда? Он всегда устремлён на Бога.  На самом деле целомудрие человека можно очень хорошо увидеть по его глазам. Обращали внимание, да? У нецеломудренного человека глаза сальные такие. Они всё время бегают. Туда-сюда, туда-сюда. Бегающий такой взгляд. Но глаза  целомудренного человека не здесь.

Он как бы смотрит на вас и в тоже время глаза где-то в где-то в другом месте. Замечали когда-нибудь, да? Что есть особый взгляд. Как я сейчас был с моим знакомым, и он новый человек  в сознании Кришны. Он очень хороший психолог и очень хорошо некоторые вещи освещает. Он говорит: «У преданных у них у всех глаза какие-то малохольные.   Они немножечко не тут, потому что преданный смотрит на Кришну, он пытается увидеть его, пытается увидеть Его удивительные лотосные продолговатые глаза, которые достигают Ему до ушей. Такие большие-большие…

Его удивительные чёрные волосы, Его стопы…Преданный всегда смотрит на Кришну, всегда видят Кришну. И Кришна говорит здесь, что тот человек, который вдруг в какой-то момент захотел, просто захотел смотреть только на Меня и никуда не смотреть по сторонам, такого человека – садхур эва самантавьях - все остальные обязаны считать святым даже если он поскользнулся, даже если он упал, даже если он что-то не то совершил.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Бхагавад-гита 9.30, 5 февраля 2005

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Бхакти имеет особую природу. В Ведах есть удивительный стих прославляющий бхакти. Этот стих имеет непосредственное отношение ко всем нам. Там говорится:

мурко ваданти вишная

Мурка что значит?

_Из зала:_ - Кошка.

Нет, мурка значит не кошка. Мурка значит дурак  :smilies: 
Мурка значит неграмотный человек. Мурка значит человек, не знающий санскрита. Там говорится: мурка ваданти вишнайя. Вишнайя – это Вишну в родительном падеже и мурка, человек, незнающий санскрита, говорит: «Я поклоняюсь Вишну», - и при этом слово Вишну ставит в родительном падеже.

Дхира ваданти вишнаве

Человек, который знает санскрит употребляет дательный падеж – вишнаве. «Я поклоняюсь Кришне» в дательном падеже.

Но дальше там говорится, что на самом деле, и это хорошая новость для нас всех, потому что как мы произносим мантры ведические… очень трудно понять, что мы имеем в виду.

Но там говорится, что даже если глупец употребляет слово Вишну в неправильном падеже, или если мудрый человек употребляет слово Вишну в правильном падеже, пунья или благо, которое получает при этом человек, одинаковая.

Почему? Бхава грахи джанардана. Потому что Джанардана, Верховный Господь принимает бхаву; потому что Джанардана принимает бхакти, с которой человек это произносит. Человек может произнести вишнаве, вишная или просто вишну. Как мы все утром поём самсару: самсара даванала лидха лока. И там есть махапрабхох киртанья нитья лила киртанья нритья гита. Слово махапрабхох стоит в родительном падеже, но все преданные поют махапрабху киртанья нритья гита. Потому что ну какая там разница махапрабху, махапрабхох?  :smilies: 

Но как говорится в этом стихе бхава грахи джанардана – Джанардана или Верховный Господь принимает бхаву. Джанардана или Верховный Господь принимает самую суть, Он принимает бхакти в вашем сердце.

Потому что Он - Личность. И когда мы произносим мантры, когда мы произносим молитвы, когда мы делаем что-то и при этом движимы желанием получить что-то для себя – желанием обрести пунью, то мы можем не получить ничего в силу нашего падшего состояния, в силу нашего низкого духовного уровня.

Но если мы делаем это только для одного – для того чтобы прославить Господа. Только для одного чтобы в нашем сердце разгорелось бхакти, бхава, любовь к Кришне, то тогда наверняка результат будет. Кришна произносит этот стих, для чтобы подчеркнуть, что в принципе, бхакти ни от чего не зависит, бхакти не зависит даже от чистоты сердца.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Бхагавад-гита 9.30, 5 февраля 2005

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Когда Он произносит этот стих, подчёркивая на этом страшном примере... А на самом деле Он приводит страшный пример. Вся Бхагавад-гита страшная штука. Мне иногда приходится защищать Бхагавад-гиту перед людьми, которые ничего не знают, и я знаю как это сложно. Потому что человек читает Бхагавад-гиту и что он прочитывает в Бхагавад-гите…

Что Кришна говорит Арджуне?

Из зала: Убей дедушку

Правильно, дедушку убей. Дедушку и всех остальных родственников.

Но Кришна специально делает это на таком примере для того чтобы, ещё раз подчеркнуть удивительные качества бхакти. И иногда человеку со стороны бывает очень трудно понять это. Человеку со стороны бывает очень трудно понять именно этот аспект, который Кришна хочет здесь снова и снова подчеркнуть нам: то, что бхакти даже не зависит от чистоты сердца; то, что бхакти, причем самого высокого разряда может прийти даже в самое нечистое сердце.

Почему? Бхава грахи джанардана. Потому что в конце концов бхакти не зависит ни от чего кроме Самого Господа, кроме Его желания. И, в конце концов, бхакти не зависит ни от чего, кроме искренности нашего собственного желания, которое приходит в результате общения.

Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур объясняет это в комментариях к этому стиху, где он говорит, что в Шримад Бхагаватам говорится, что человек может обрести не просто бхакти – парамабхакти. Парамабхакти значит према. Парамабхакти значит любовь самой высшей пробы.

Значит любовь самую чистую. Даже если в его сердце есть что? Вожделение. Даже если в его сердце есть вожделение. В священных писаниях снова и снова осуждаются люди, которые идут путём гьяны и сердце их нечисто.

В Шримад Бхагаватам говорится, что если человек принимает санньясу, а обычно санньясу принимают те, кто идут путём гьяны, экаданды санньясы. И в Шримад Бхагаватам говорится, что если человек принимает санньясу и при этом в сердце у него остаются материальные желания, то он делает это для чего?

Для того, чтобы ему милостыню давали, для того чтобы его кормили. Это его способ зарабатывать деньги на своё собственное пропитание. И в Шримад Бхагаватам говорится что такой человек идёт в ад. Вместо того чтобы обрести освобождение такой человек идёт в ад. Если человек идущий другим путём позволяет себе какую-то нечистоту в своём сердце он ничего не добьётся.

Но человек, который идёт путём бхакти даже если у него есть нечистота в сердце может добиться всего. Он может добиться всего! Такова сила бхакти, таков результат бхакти. Потому что, в конце концов, оно не зависит ни от чего, кроме воли Кришны и эту волю Кришна вкладывает в сердца своих преданных. И если преданный благословит нас, если преданный даст своё благословение или пожелание, то несмотря даже на то, что у человека есть какие-то посторонние желания в сердце, он сможет обрести высшее бхакти.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Бхагавад-гита 9.30, 5 февраля 2005

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я помню много-много лет тому назад прочитал в Евангелии слова, которые меня очень больно задели. Эта боль была нестерпима. Я снова и снова перечитывал и не мог поверить своим глазам. Там было написано, что на небесах больше радости от одного кающегося грешника, чем от десяти праведников. И так как я почитал себя праведником я никак не мог понять почему ж там больше радости от  кающихся грешников чем от меня – любимого  :smilies:  Думал ну как же так? Я, в общем-то, праведный человек, Евангелие читаю, ещё что-то делаю. 

Никак я не мог понять. Я думал: «Как же это, праведники страдают, следуют регулирующим принципам, а никто им там на небесах не радуется. В тоже время какой-то грешник жил весёлой жизнью, в какой-то момент начал каяться и там все ему радуются. Иисус Христос объясняет это в притче о блудном сыне. Когда блудный сын вернулся к отцу, то отец очень обрадовался, а при этом неблудные сыновья, те сыновья которые никуда блудили. 

И когда блудный сын вернулся, отец велел зарезать козлёнка, устроить пир. А те сыновья, которые рядом с отцом очень обиделись и сказали: - Мы все эти годы с тобой были и ты по нашему поводу никого не зарезал, а он вернулся и ты сразу хочешь устроить угощение. Я очень хорошо помню эту боль, которую эти слова причинили моему ложному эго. Как же так? Почему? Почему от меня нет радости, а от какого-то грешника радость есть? Нужно было лет 30 пройти, прежде чем я эти слова понял.

Потому что на самом деле на небесах Кришна радуется, когда у человека появляется бхакти, а вместе с бхакти в сердце появляется раскаяние. Вместе с бхакти в сердце появляется смирение и вместе с бхакти человек перестаёт считать себя праведником. Тогда как праведники…ну действительно – какая от них радость на небесах? Ходят праведные такие, гордятся собой. И эта гордость своей собственной праведностью является проявлением более глубокой, коренной нечистоты, таящейся в сердце. 

Тогда как объясняет Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур когда бхакти входит в сердце, вместе с бхакти в сердце входит раскаяние и человек начинает понимать: «Я падший». Почему я падший? Да не потому что желания есть, а потому что любви к Богу нет. Желания…Господь с ними. Но любви-то к Богу нет. Когда бхакти входит, то у человека появляются слезы на глазах. 

Потому что самое лучшее, что может быть, - это любить Бога. Почему же у меня даже желания любить Его нет? И когда он начинает каяться, то на небесах все радуются: - Хари бол! Ещё один кандидат, который к нам придёт. На самом деле в этих словах содержится очень глубинная истина, которую Кришна по-другому описывает в этом самом стихе. 

Что, в сущности, человек в чьё сердце вошла бхакти даже если иногда он случайно оступается, если он делает ошибку, он сразу же раскаивается в этом. И главное что у него есть – это  решимость: «Я хочу прийти к Кришне. Я хочу всё время помнить о Кришне. Мне ничего другого не нужно. Кришна обо всём другом позаботился»

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Бхагавад-гита 9.30, 5 февраля 2005

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Мне хотелось сегодня продолжить тему, которую я начал вчера, что значит убивать не убивая, что значит жить полностью избавившись от склонности к насилию. И чему, в конце концов, учит нас Кришна в «Бхагавад-гите». Чтобы продолжить ее выбрал 38 стих из 2 главы «Бхагавад-гиты».

сукха-духкхе саме кртва  лабхалабхау джайаджайау
тато йуддхайа йуджйасва  наивам папам авапсйаси

*«Сражайся во имя сражения и не думай о счастье и горе, потерях и приобретениях, победе и поражении. Действуя так, ты никогда не навлечешь на себя греха»*

(Комментарий)

Я начал вчера свой рассказ со стиха, который нас часто ставят в упрек, где Кришна говорит, что в определенном состоянии сознания человек может убивать не убивая. Он может убивать и при этом последствия его греха не будут его пятнать. На первый взгляд этот стих может показаться индульгенцией. Более того, не просто на первый взгляд этот стих может показаться индульгенцией. 

Многие люди используют его как индульгенцию. Многие люди действительно злоупотребляют учением «Бхагавад-гиты». Я помню однажды я ехал в поезде в Индии. Передо мной там сидел человек, который курил. Я сидел напротив него и читал «Бхагавад-гиту». Человек этот ерзал от нетерпения и посматривал на меня,  в конце концов не выдержал и сказал: «Хочешь я объясню тебе смысл «Бхагавад-гиты»?». Я с подозрением покосился на его сигарету и сказал: «Нет, спасибо. 

Я уж как-нибудь сам попытаюсь разобраться». Но он не унимался. Он так или иначе стал предлагать мне объяснять это смысл: «Я знаю смысл «Бхагавад-гиты». Я знаю смысл «Бхагавад-гиты»». В конце концов я не выдержал и спросил его: «Если Вы знаете смысл «Бхагавад-гиты», то почему Вы курите?». Потому что, по идее, если человек знает смысл духовной науки, то он не будет злоупотреблять такими глупостями. Он сказал: «Это не я курю. Душа не курит. Это курит мое тело  :smilies:  

Я не курю, я бездействую. Я нахожусь в бездеятельности, тем временем тело мое курит». Мы можем видеть как люди пользуются этой философией. И в каком-то смысле упреки наших оппонентов оправданы. Потому что, да, эта философия очень удобна для того, чтобы оправдывать все, что угодно. 

С помощью этой философии, в принципе, человек может оправдать все, что угодно. Более того, не только на примерах из нашей повседневной жизни мы видим как люди оправдывают себя без необходимости, пользуясь для этого словами Кришны. Мы можем видеть как даже великие демоны древности пользуются этим. В 7 песне «Шримад-Бхагаватам» Хираньякашипу проповедует духовную философию. В 10 песне «Шримад-Бхагаватам» Камса начинает проповедовать духовную философию Васудеве и Деваки. 

Этот негодяй только что убил очередного их сына, новорожденного младенца. Он приходит и говорит: «О, родные мои, душа никогда не умирает. Вам не нужно скорбеть. И тот, кто знает, что душа не умирает,  не может никого убить». Камса пользуется этой самой философией. Поэтому человек должен быть в высшей степени осторожен (я говорил вчера об этом) прежде, чем он начнет себя оправдывать, пользуясь этим. Для этого мы должны действительно сначала понять что имеет в виду Кришна и десять раз проверить соответствует ли наше сознание тому уровню сознания, о котором Кришна говорит.  И здесь, в этом стихе, который я прочел сегодня, очень интересном стихе, Кришна объясняет каким образом это сознание может родиться.

Б.В. Госвами. Екатеринбург (14.08.2005 Г.) «Бхагавад-Гита», 2.38. Диск 70, л. 2

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*«Тот, кто в своих поступках не руководствуется ложным эго, чей разум чист и свободен, даже убивая не совершает убийства и никогда не запутывается в последствиях своей деятельности».*

(Комментарий)

Этот стих один из самых часто цитируемых стихов «Бхагавад-гиты» и в основном цитируют его непреданные. Так как мы приехали в город, который имеет честь быть родным городом господина Зайцева, то, чтобы почтить его, я выбрал этот стих, один из любимых его стихов. У каждого в «Бхагавад-гите» есть свои любимые стихи. У наших оппонентов этот стих самый любимый. 

Потому что они, цитируя этот стих, хотят показать какие кришнаиты ужасные, как Кришна в «Бхагавад-гите» проводит апологию убийства, как Он хочет доказать, что человек может убивать и при этом быть абсолютно незапятнанным своим поступком. Мне хотелось поговорить об этом, потому что на самом деле, если мы как следует поймем что значит один этот стих «Бхагавад-гиты», мы сможем понять всю «Бхагавад-гиту». 

В каком-то смысле Кришна делает круг. Он начал «Бхагавад-гиту» примерно с этого же утверждения. Он начал «Бхагавад-гиту» со слов, что человек, который знает, что душа бессмертна, не может убить и не может быть убитым. Но для начала это была всего лишь затравка, это было всего лишь введение в тему. 

Теперь, после 18 глав, которые мы прошли с этого момента, или 17 глав, потому что первый стих Он произносит во второй главе, Арджуна должен снова вернуть свое сознание на поле битвы. На самом деле, по мере того как Кришна рассказывал «Бхагавад-гиту», Арджуна, слушавший очень внимательно, унесся с поля битвы. Он был там – в духовном мире. 

Но теперь, завершая «Бхагавад-гиту, Кришна должен вернуть его к исходному положению. И Он снова произносит этот же самый стих, напоминая ему: «Ты сейчас находишься на поле битвы и тебе предстоит убивать. Знай же, что это долг, который тебе нужно выполнять, нелегкий долг, тот самый долг, которого ты хотел избежать. 

Ты можешь исполнить при этом никоим образом не запутавшись в последствиях своей деятельности». Иначе говоря, если мы поймем этот стих, который в каком-то смысле открывает «Бхагавад-гиту» и завершает «Бхагавад-гиту», мы сможем понять все то, что находится между двумя этими стихами, всю «Гиту». А находится очень много. Находится секрет счастья, причем счастья абсолютного. 

Не счастья этого мира, не счастья, которое всегда плотно перемешано с несчастьем, не счастье, которое всегда омрачено горем или печалью, а счастья абсолютного. И понять этот стих не так-то просто. Хотя на первый взгляд все очень ясно. Шрила Прабхупада дает очень ясное и прямолинейное объяснение этому факту. Он говорит, что даже в материальном мире, если человек сумасшедший и он убил кого-то, то его не посадят в тюрьму. 

В худшем случае его посадят в психушку. За решетку, но в психушку. Его не казнят. Он будет судом признан невиновным. Точно также, если офицер приказывает солдату убивать, то солдат не будет повинен в этом грехе, он не запутается, этот грех не будет его кармой. Иначе говоря, для того, чтобы поступок приводил к каким-то последствиям – хорошим или дурным, для того, чтобы поступок так или иначе запутывал нас еще глубже в сетях кармы, человек должен сначала вложить в него свое сознание. Это первое, что нужно понять. 

Само по себе понять это очень трудно – каким образом действовать, не вкладывая в это свое сознание. Кришна призывает нас именно к этому. Он говорит: «Ты не будешь нести ответственности за свои поступки, ты сможешь обрести счастье, ты не будешь создавать кармы, ты не будешь ответственен за дурные поступки или хорошие поступки, ты не будешь страдать или наслаждаться в этом мире, если ты не будешь запутан сначала своим сознанием». Сначала человек запутывается сознанием, сначала он вносит туда свое сознание. 

Но Кришна объясняет, что возможна деятельность в этом мире без того, чтобы сознание наше было вовлечено в эту деятельность. И пример этого – сумасшедший. Сумасшедший действует и он не понимает, что он делает. Он действует, но его сознание где-то далеко. Солдат, исполняющий приказ, находится примерно в таком же состоянии. 

Он исполняет приказ, он исполняет чужую волю. Его сознание не вовлечено в это, он не привязан к результату своего труда. Он не хочет действовать ради того, чтобы убить кого-то, он всего лишь исполняет чужую волю. Понять даже это трудно, потому что, в общем то,  люди не могут понять как это действовать и при этом не быть привязанным к плодам своего труда. 

Действовать, я понимаю что это значит – значит действовать ради плодов своего труда. Если я не привязан к плодам своего труда, то что я буду делать? Ничего не буду делать. Либо одно, либо другое. Либо я ничего не делаю, тогда я не привязан, либо я делаю, тогда я привязан. Но каким образом действовать, каким образом вырваться из этой альтернативы, и что именно говорит Кришна – это предстоит нам с вами понять, это мы должны понять. В сущности, почему мы должны об этом говорить снова и снова, и снова? 

Именно потому, что понять это очень не просто, именно потому, что вся суть «Гиты» в этом, что уже сейчас, в этот самый миг я могу очутиться в духовном мире, оставаясь своим телом здесь. Для этого мне нужно произвести определенную работу над собой. И работу для этого очень трудно произвести. Я снова и снова скатываюсь в привычный режим деятельности.

Мне очень трудно вырваться из трафаретов, которые держат меня в плену. И Кришна не скупится на объяснения, но тем не менее до нас это не доходит. Кришна все объяснил, Шрила Прабхупада все объяснил, но мы снова и снова не понимаем этого. Причем я имею в виду даже самого себя, когда я говорю это. По примеру того самого анекдота: «Раз объяснил, второй объяснил, третий раз объяснил. Сам понял, а они все не понимают». 

Я примерно в таком же состоянии нахожусь. Я всем все время что-то объясняю и  при этом иногда понимаю, что сам не понимаю, что же я должен делать?. Потому что Кришна требует очень сложные вещи, в высшей степени сложные. И если мы поймем это, мы поймем все. Но мы очень часто видим, что мы понимаем только поверхностно и продолжаем действовать оставаясь на поверхности, оставаясь теми же самыми, принимая только внешность. Так мы переодеваем одежды. Мы думаем, что стать преданным это значит надеть сари и дхоти. 

Если сари и дхоти, то преданный, а если штаны или юбка, то не преданный. Но преданность это состояние сознания, это состояние сердца. И, еще раз, понять это в высшей степени сложно. Давайте все-таки попытаемся понять, что же Кришна говорит. Почему человек  может даже убивать не убивая. На первый взгляд это кажется очень страшным преступлением: «Убить, убить, убить». 

Это самое страшное, что может сделать человек в этой жизни. Для нормального человека даже мысль об этом не допустима. Но что самое удивительное, что Кришна, глядя на растерянного Арджуну, который перепугался от этой перспективы что ему нужно убить, причем не просто убить, а огромное количество людей убить, причем не просто людей, а своих близких, родных, задал ему еще более трудную задачу. Арджуна перепугался от этой перспективы, что ему нужно будет убивать огромное количество людей, но Кришна говорит: 

«Сейчас Я скажу как нужно действовать». И когда Арджуна это услышал, он еще больше, в каком-то смысле, не то что испугался, но удивился. «Гита начинается с того, что Арджуна не хочет совершать насилия. «Гита» начинается с того, что Арджуна хочет отказаться от деятельности. 

И Шрила Прабхупада говорит: «Хороший человек. Арджуна хороший человек. Потому что он хочет отказаться от насилия».В этом мире люди совершают насилие – это зло, это грех. Мы знаем, что это плохо. В начале Арджуна хочет отказаться от насилия и хочет отказаться от деятельности. Что говорит ему Кришна? 

Кришна ему говорит, что: «Твой отказ от насилия является насилием». Кришна говорит, что: «Твой отказ от деятельности является деятельностью на самом деле. Что ты продолжаешь совершать насилие, что в уме ты остаешься насильником». Кришна улыбается. Кришна на протяжении всей «Гиты» улыбается. Он начинает Свой рассказ с улыбки. Он смотрит на Арджуну и улыбается. 

И Он говорит: «Твой отказ от насилия, Арджуна, это пассивная агрессия. Ты хочешь перестать быть агрессором, но ты останешься агрессором». И очень часто именно в этом положении оказываемся мы. И даже когда человек хочет стать праведным, когда человек хочет стать религиозным, он становится пассивным агрессором. 

Кришна объясняет Арджуне парадоксальную вещь – каким образом внешнее насилие может стать ненасилием, каким образом внешняя деятельность может стать бездеятельностью, и каким образом то, что пытается сделать Арджуна, а именно отказаться от насилия, отказаться от деятельности, на самом деле является противоположностью этого. 

Кришна ему ясно говорит, что: «Твой отказ от деятельности будет деятельностью, которая запутает тебя, которая будет кармой и поэтому будет приводить к дурным последствиям. Твой отказ от деятельности будет кармой. Твоя же деятельность будет настоящим бездействием и ни к каким последствиям она не приведет. Твой отказ от насилия будет насилием, но если ты будешь совершать насилие, ты при этом не будешь насильником». 

Не мудрено, что Арджуна был запутан и Кришне нужно было очень долго рассказывать что это значит. И нам с вами нужно очень долго слушать Кришну. Это не  простая вещь, далеко не такая простая. вещь Хотя мы  много раз  это слышали, много раз нам это объясняли, много раз нам это преподавали, бхакти-шастры сдавали, что такое карма, что такое викарма, что такое акарма мы все это знаем. Экзамены мы сдать можем. 

Сможем ли мы действовать в соответствии с тем, что говорит нам Кришна? На самом ли деле мы до конца понимаем, что говорит нам Кришна? Прежде всего что хочет сказать нам Кришна? Кришна нам говорит, что: «Любая твоя деятельность в этом мире имеет природу насилия». Что, чтобы я не делал, если я остаюсь в материальном сознании, я буду оставаться насильником каким бы праведным я ни был.  

Человек будет совершать насилие. Есть люди, которые параноидально пытаются избавиться от насилия. Если вы были в Индии, особенно в Гуджарате, там очень много джайнов  И если едешь по дороге где-то, то и дело встречаешь кучки этих джайнов.  Это обычно люди одетые в белые одежды – женщины и мужчины. У них рот закрыт марлевой повязкой. Самые последовательные джайны  перед собой подметают путь метелкой, чтобы, не дай Бог, не наступить на какого-нибудь жучка или паучка. Они идут и метут путь. 

Они не ездят на машинах, потому что езда на машине это сплошное насилие. Мы сейчас проехались из Челябинска, все стекло в бедных мухах, комарах, птицах каких-то, которые разбиваются об него и других живых существах. Может и собаки там тоже есть, размазанные по стеклу?  :smilies:  Одна поездка стоила жизни тысячи живых существ, тысячи. Есть даже специальная жидкость такая, я первый раз узнал,  «мухомойник», чтобы отмывать от мух, вернее от их останков, от этого жира. 

Просто поездка из одного города в другой является насилием. «Шримад-Бхагаватам» с несомненной ясностью говорит дживо дживасйа дживанам «Одно живое существо живет за счет жизни других живых существ». Мы все с вами убийцы. Некоторые из  нас откровенные убийцы, другие вежливые убийцы. 

Мы вежливо убиваем других. Но мы убиваем. Материальная жизнь замешана на насилии. Ребенок, когда рождается, самим своим рождением причиняет насилие, причиняет боль. Кому он причиняет боль? Матери. Мать орет и он тоже орет от радости (смех). Даже ребенок маленький, невинный своим актом рождения причиняет боль. Боль – значит боль вернется к нему. 

Причинив кому-то боль, по закону кармы я буду испытывать эту боль во много- много раз больше, чем та боль, которую я причинил. Таков закон кармы.  И сколько бы джайны – наивные люди не пытались избавиться от насилия, сколько бы они не надевали на себя марлевую повязку и сколько бы они не мели метлой перед собой они будут убивать живые существа. Потому что ненасилие не возможно в этом мире. 
Материальная жизнь состоит из насилия. И нужно очень ясно это понять. 

И Кришна говорит: «До тех пор, пока ты будешь оставаться в материальном сознании, ты будешь совершать насилие. Ты будешь совершать насилие двух видов». На самом деле, когда человек живет в этом мире, он является насильником в двух качествах. Прежде всего он совершает насилие над самим собой. Материальная жизнь это, в общем-то, самоубийство, медленное, но самоубийство. 

И чем более материальна жизнь человека, тем отчетливее это видно. Если мы посмотрим как живут обыкновенные материалисты, то увидим, что вся их жизнь это сплошное самоубийство. Они пьют. Что такое питие? Они курят. Что такое курение? По всему Челябинску, Екатеринбургу, по всей России, по всему миру развешаны большие плакаты. Романтические плакаты, где человек с романтически закатанными глазами или человек, выглядящий как образец мужественности, призывает нас курить. 

И потом мелкими буквами написано: «Минздрав предупреждает курение опасно для вашего здоровья». Везде, повсюду висят большие плакаты алкоголя, вина и других самоубийственных вещей. Так, чем в большей степени человек материалист, тем в большей степени он совершает насилие прежде всего над самим собой. Потому что, совершая какие-то поступки в этом мире, он навлекает на себя насилие. Когда он ест мясо. Материалистичная жизнь основана на этом, на том, что я убиваю себя, убиваю других. Но убивая других я, в конце концов, снова и снова убиваю себя. 

Как Шрила Прабхупада переводит слово атмаха в 10 песне «Шримад-Бхагаватам» в самом начале как «мясник». Атмаха значит «убийца собственной души, убийца самого себя, самоубийца».  Люди, которые живут обычной жизнью, которые не понимают что значит духовная жизнь совершают насилие над самим собой, они обрекают себя на смерть, на муки какие-то в этом мире. Это первая форма насилия, которая неизбежна, если у человека остается материальное сознание.

Другая форма насилия  – насилие над другими. Если человек привязан к этому миру, а материальная жизнь означает привязанность к этому миру,  она основана на привязанности к деятельности, на привязанности к плодам своего труда, она основана на том, что я привязан к наслаждениям, то неизбежно буду совершать насилие.  Материальная жизнь означает, что я пытаюсь присвоить себе собственность Бога. 

Это значит, что я неминуемо буду смотреть на другие живые существа как на объекты своего наслаждения. Материальная жизнь или материальное сознание – насильственное, преступное по самой своей природе, по самой своей сути означает, что я буду смотреть на другие живые существа, на других людей как на объекты своей эксплуатации. И таким образом я рано или поздно буду насиловать их. Люди этим все время занимаются, постоянно. 

И в этом заключается материальная жизнь. Сосед насилует соседа, дети насилуют родителей, родители насилую детей, родственники постоянно эксплуатируют друг друга. Материальная жизнь основана на эксплуатации. Карл Маркс, бедный, несчастный идеалист,  решил покончить с эксплуатацией человека человеком. Он написал целый огромный труд о том, как все плохо, как во всех обществах люди эксплуатируют друг друга, но мы создадим такое общество, где никто не будет никого насиловать. 

Создали? Да, мы все знаем – «создали». Мне хочется какое-нибудь сильное выражение при этом применить по поводу результата этого бесклассового общества, в котором «нет» насилия. Невозможно. Потому что материальное сознание человека будет заставлять меня смотреть на остальных людей как на объекты моего наслаждения. Это значит, что я буду насиловать их. Даже самые нежные отношения в этом мире – отношения родителей и детей. 

Казалось бы родители так любят своих детей. Хотя в наше время, время развитой Кали-юги, даже это не такая распространенная вещь. Но даже в самом лучшем случае, все равно родители так или иначе пытаются эксплуатировать своих детей. Поэтому дети возмущаются, поэтому дети бунтуют. Если вы думаете, что дети бунтую зря – это неправда. Дети очень хорошо чувствуют: «Меня хотят эксплуатировать».

Потому что родители хотят, чтобы я делал то, что они хотят, а не то, что я хочу. Они заботятся не обо мне в конечном счете, а о самих себе. И мы видим как это насилие, джива химса, пронизывает все наше материальное общество, всю нашу материальную жизнь. И поэтому, когда Арджуна пытается отказаться от насилия, когда он видит своих родственников, когда он оказывается перед этой перспективой убивать своих родственников и хочет отказаться от насилия, Кришна говорит: «Ты не сможешь этого сделать, дорогой, даже если ты этого захочешь, потому что изначально ты привязан. Твоя привязанность означает насилие».  

Что Кришна доказывает? Это страшная вещь. Я не знаю до какой степени мы с вами это понимаем. Кришна доказывает нам одну вещь – так как я привязан к своему телу, привязан к другим людям это значит, что я буду убивать. Я буду оставаться убийцей. И я никогда не смогу увидеть этот мир таким, какой он есть, потому что я буду смотреть на этот мир сквозь призму своей привязанности. Привязанность, о которой говорит Кришна с самого начала, есть основной фактор, который делает меня грешником и который приводит к карме, который приводит ко всему остальному. Вот тот корень всего зла.

Как люди пытаются расшифровать свою карму. Есть «Диагностика кармы» Лазарева – диагностирует карму. Есть астрологи, которые тоже диагностируют карму. «О, дорогой астролог, объясни мне в чем моя карма? Как мне избежать дурных событий?». Астролог задумывается, у него появляются морщины на лице: «О, если ты дашь брахману, который хорошо знает астрологию, большое пожертвование, то ты сможешь избежать плохих последствий своей кармы». 

Если бы он был честный, он бы сказал: «Слушай, о чем ты говоришь? Ты хочешь избежать дурной кармы, но хорошей кармы не бывает». Люди говорят: «Вот хорошая карма, а это плохая». Или астролог говорит: «Твоя хорошая карма в том, что у тебя сильное Солнце. Твоя плохая карма в том, что у тебя слабая Раху. И слабая Раху ест твое сильное Солнце. Поэтому нужно то-то и то-то». Они скажут вам все, запутают вас полностью. 

Скажут, что нужно давать кому-то милостыню, кормить птиц, кормить собак. И вы будете всю свою жизнь и не одну кормить птиц и собак, причем зачастую своим собственным телом. В этом будет заключаться ваша хорошая или дурная карма. Кришна говорит с самого начала: *«Без-на-деж-но*. До тех пор, пока ты привязан, ты будешь совершать насилие, ты будешь грехи». Он говорит об этом в 3 главе «Бхагавад-гиты»,. когда говорит про нашего злостного врага. Он говорит:

кама эша кродха эша  раджо-гуна-самудбхавах

махашано маха-папма… (БГ 3.37)

это кама – вожделение. Что такое кама? Кама хорошая вещь. Кама это вожделение. Вожделение это что такое? Любовь. Правильно? Люди называют вожделение любовью. «Давайте заниматься любовью». Я прошу прощения за неприличные призывы (смех). Люди говорят: «Кама это ж так замечательно». Столько поэм написано на эту тему, столько стихов написано про это:

Я помню чудное мгновенье
Передо мной явилась ты
Как мимолетное виденье,
Как гений чистой красоты.
Шли годы. Дух поры мятежной….

Кришна говорит: «Это кама». Кама – махашано маха-папма. Во-первых она ненасытима, во-вторых она греховна. Человек будет совершать грехи движимый своим вожделением. И более того, так как он привязан, из-за привязанности к материальному миру, к родственникам, к еще чему-то, он будет убивать других людей. Об этом столько романов написано. 

Великий Достоевский написал «Преступление и наказание», где Раскольников убивает старуху-проценщицу. Почему он ее убивает? Потому что у него сестра есть и мать есть. Не потому, что у него великие планы, не потому, что он не «тварь дрожащая». Люди, даже хорошие люди, интеллигентные, делают это. Кришна говорит: «Безнадежно». И Кришна дает анализ лучше любого Лазарева. Я умоляю вас не нужно ходить ни к какому Лазареву. 

Пожалуйста, прочитайте внимательно «Бхагавад-гиту». У меня есть знакомый преданный. Он дружит с этим Лазаревым. И тем не менее, несмотря на то, что он его друг, он платит ему гигантские деньги. И Лазарев приходит, напрягается и говорит, что «В прошлой жизни у тебя были проблемы с твоей тетей. 

Поэтому тебе нужно в этой жизни решить проблемы со своей тетей, с дядей, с племянницей или еще с кем-то». Человек платит гигантские деньги, проблема не решается. Потому что Кришна говорит, что «Решив одну проблему ты создашь 10000 новых из-за своей привязанности, из-за того, что ты остаешься в материальном сознании». 

И Кришна показывает это Арджуне с самого начала. Вся драма «Бхагавад-гиты», первый акт этой драмы начинается с того, что Арджуна спрашивает у Кришны: «Кришна, дорогой, покажи мне с кем мне придется сражаться здесь». И Арджуна, находясь на этой колеснице, сидит там, а Кришна везет его.  Он ставит бхишма-дрона-прамукхатах (БГ 1.25) колесницу перед Бхишмой, перед Дроной. Это два самых дорогих человека на свете для Арджуны. Дрона учил его, Дрона взрастил его, Дрона вложил в него всю свою любовь. 

Дрона был его учителем. Он учил его стрелять из лука.  И все, что умеет сейчас Арджуна это благодаря Дроне. Бхишма его самый дорогой дед, тот, кто его взрастил, тот, кто его лелеял, тот, кто его нянчил. Самый дорогой, самый замечательный. Кришна ставит его прямо перед ними и говорит: «Тебе нужно будет их убить». 

И Арджуна приходит в ужас: «Как я смогу их убить?». Слушайте очень внимательно, потому что если мы поймем это, мы сможем понять что же не так в нашей с вами жизни, почему наша жизнь не удается. Это очень важно. Нужно снова и снова пытаться понять это, потому что это очень трудно понять. И когда Кришна говорит Арджуне: «Убей, убей, убей, восстань и убей, сражайся» кого Он призывает его убить? 

Почему Кришна, хотя говорит, что ахимса, ненасилие, является признаком божественной натуры, Хотя Он прославляет ненасилие и говорит, что ахимса является признаком знаний, в 16 главе Он говорит, что ахимса это качество божественной натуры, в 13 главе Он говорит: ахимса кшантир арджавам (БГ 13.8), что ахимса это качество знаний и только человек, обладающий ахимсой, ненасилием, знает, и тем не менее Он говорит Арджуне: «Убей, убей, убей, убей». 

Что Он призывает убить Арджуну? Что Арджуна должен убить? Призывает его убить свои привязанности, призывает его убить ложное эго. На самом деле мы с вами можем выйти победителями из этой драмы жизни, из этой битвы жизни. Битва на Курукшетре в каком-то смысле это наша с вами битва, битва, в которой мы сражаемся, смертельная битва не на жизнь, а на смерть. Мы сможем с вами выйти победителями из этой битвы только если мы убьем ложное эго. 

Мы должны убить ложное эго иначе ложное эго убьет нас, иначе мы будем умирать. Кришна говорит Арджуне: «Убей свое ложное эго, убей свое ложное «я», убей свое олицетворение с материей, убей свою привязанность к материи. Убей, убей, убей. Это ты должен убить. Если ты убьешь это, ты обретешь бессмертие». Как эта парадоксальная фраза, которую оставил нам с вами Бхакти Тиртха Махарадж, что мы должны умереть до смерти. Человек должен умереть до смерти. 

Именно об этом говорит Кришна Арджуне: Твое ложное эго должно умереть раньше. Потому что, если ты не убьешь свое ложное эго вместе с его привязанностью, вместе с его нежностью, вместе с его всеми брахманическими качествами, которые в нем есть, оно убьет тебя, оно задушит тебя. Оно приведет к тому, что ты будешь привязан и эта привязанность будет приводить к тому, что ты будешь убивать, убивать, убивать».  

Кришна говорит очень важную для нас вещь, что, в конце концов, человек должен уничтожить свое ложное эго, которое заключается в привязанности. Потому что, до тех пор пока я привязан к материи, до тех пор пока у меня есть ложное эго, у меня будет вожделение. От вожделения невозможно избавиться. В материальном мире невозможно избавиться от вожделения.

Как однажды один ученик подошел к Шриле Прабхупаде и сказал: «Шрила Прабхупада, я полностью свободен от вожделения». Шрила Прабхупада посмотрел на него и сказал: «Может тебе к врачу пойти?». Материальная жизнь значит вожделение, материальная жизнь значит эгоистическое желание. Эгоистическое желание значит грех, эгоистическое желание значит, что я буду совершать какие-то греховные поступки и запутываться в них. 

И Кришна пытается объяснить все эти вещи Арджуне, Кришна пытается объяснить что же в конце концов он должен делать. Он ему объясняет, что человек может сделать и что он должен сделать – он должен перейти в принципиально иной план существования. Потому что материальный план существования означает недостаток. Материальный план существования означает, что мне чего-то не хватает. Что такое вожделение? Вожделение значит, что мне чего-то не хватает.

Потому что материальная жизнь значит, что нам все время чего-то не хватает. Нашим импульсом деятельности что является? Что движет нашей деятельностью? Что заставляет нас действовать? Желание. Желание значит недостаток, нам чего-то не хватает. Мы привыкли действовать, мы запрограммированы действовать именно таким образом. Мне чего-то не хватает, поэтому я буду действовать.

Я никогда не могу полностью быть удовлетворенным в этом мире, сколько бы мне ни говорили ты должен быть полностью удовлетворен. Я никогда не могу избавиться от вожделения в этом мире, мне всегда будет чего-то не хватать, я всегда буду действовать побуждаемый этой нехваткой. В этом основа материальной жизни. Если моя материальная деятельность основана на ложном эго, я всегда буду находиться в этом сознании того, что мне чего-то не хватает. 

Теперь давайте подумаем, что же нам предлагает Кришна? Какую альтернативу Он нам предлагает? Каким образом человек, из, по определению, насильника  (а мы все с вами насильники, это печально, но факт. В этом мире к сожалению нет ангелов, в этом мире нет безгрешных людей) человек может превратиться в абсолютно, полностью ненасильственного человека? 

И здесь Кришна это объясняет: «Если у тебя не будет аханкары, если разум твой (_на липйате_)  не будет вовлечен в деятельность, если разум твой будет находиться на ином плане бытия. Если у тебя не будет ложного эго, которое будет все время говорить: «Тебе не хватает этого, тебе не хватает того, тебе не хватает сего». Тогда, даже убивая, ты не будешь убивать, тогда, даже совершая карму, ты все равно будешь бездействовать. 

Ты не будешь действовать, когда ты будешь действовать и ты не будешь убивать, когда ты будешь убивать». Кришна, иначе говоря, предлагает с самого начала… И давайте все-таки подумаем вместе, что же Он нам предлагает? Жизнь это драма и я объяснил суть этой драмы – суть этой драмы в том, что мы насильники и что мы страдаем,  И Кришна говорит: «Вы страдаете в этой драме» Он предлагает нам, когда Он объясняет бессмертие души, превратиться в кого? Кем мы должны стать в этой жизни? Кем?

– Преданными

– Преданными, да понятно. Ответ канонический. Но из людей, которые вовлечены в драму этой жизни и таким образом создают карму и потом ее пытаются распутать с помощью разных методов – диагностики и всего остального, астрологии или еще чего-то, из действующих людей, которые участвуют в этой карме, привязанные в этот во всем, не видящих дальше своего носа, не видящих общей широкой картины в кого Он нам предлагает превратиться?

– В освобожденную душу

– Что значит освобожденная душа? Что значит не иметь ложного эго? Что значит бездействовать? Кем мы должны стать? Можем мы совсем бездействовать? Если мы не бездействуем, то кем мы должны стать? Зрителем. Из актера этой драмы мы должны превратиться в зрителя.  Мы должны стать с вами наблюдателями. Кришна говорит что: «Ты находишься сейчас в этой драме». И что Он нам предлагает? Есть две драмы в мироздании. 

Какие две драмы? Одна – это драма материальной жизни. А куда нас Кришна приглашает? Чтобы мы были участниками какого спектакля? Драмы в духовном мире. Кришна говорит, что есть две вещи – есть материальная драма и в этой материальной драме человек, в конце концов, начинает отождествлять себя со своей ролью. Он играет какую-то дурацкую роль. Так, если честно посмотреть в зеркало, мы можем увидеть какую идиотскую роль нам выпало играть. Для этого, естественно, нужно быть честным. Потому что обычно, когда мы подходим, говорим: «Ну, надо же  :smilies:  

Я буду играть роль Кармен, главного героя или главной героини».Особенно в юности. В юности все люди находятся в этой иллюзии. Они думают: «Надо же, мне выпал удивительный жребий. Я буду суперменом в этой жизни, я всем покажу» или «Я буду суперзвездой, моделью. Все будут рукоплескать мне, я буду на сцене этой жизни, я сорву массу аплодисментов» И таким образом человек привязывается ко всему этому. 

Но Кришна говорит: «Выйди из этой дурацкой драмы. Посмотри, тебе на самом деле досталась роль в трехгрошовой опере и при этом роль какого-то шута. И ты думаешь: «Ну, надо же, потрясающая роль. Сейчас я выйду и скажу та-ко-е»».Люди играют свои глупые роли в глупом театре, который они сами себе устроили. 

И Кришна смотрит на них и улыбается. Что Ему еще остается делать? Ему ничего другого не остается делать. Кришна говорит: «Вы играете дурацкие роли. Зачем вам это? Зачем вам нужно играть дурацкие роли в этой лиле? Есть другая лила, есть другая драма». Кришна, в сущности, «Бхагавад-гитой» приглашает нас выйти из этой драмы, покончить с этим спектаклем и вернуться к Нему. Но для этого Но для этого как мы должны доиграть остаток своей роли? Кем мы должны стать? Мы должны стать наблюдателем. Кришна предлагает нам эту вещь.

Еще раз, это очень важно почувствовать, что это значит. Кришна описывает это во множестве разных форм и видов в «Бхагавад-гите» снова, снова и снова. Он повторяет одну и ту же вещь, что человек должен быть одинаково равнодушен к счастью и несчастью. Когда мы чувствуем это, мы думаем: «Ну, ладно, хорошо. Равнодушен к несчастью – еще куда ни шло, но равнодушен к счастью – как это может быть?». Кришна говорит, что в почете и бесчестии я должен быть равнодушен, в жаре и в холоде я не должен вовлекаться в это своим сознанием, сознание мое не должно быть к этому привязано. 

Ко всем этим двоственностям этого мира я не должен привлекаться. Что это значит? Значит я должен наблюдать за всем этим. Счастье пришло – я наблюдаю. Пришло счастье – исполнилась мечта идиота. (смех) Горе пришло. Ну, что делать, пришло горе. Кто я? Я – душа, я – наблюдатель. Кришна зовет меня в другую лилу, в другую лилу, где нет несчастья, где нет горя, где есть абсолютное счастье, где нет привязанности. 

Кришна говорит: «Откажись здесь от привязанности» И мы должны сделать это сейчас за одну жизнь. Мы не сможем оказаться в другом плане бытия до тех пор, пока мы привязаны в этом мире. Это на самом деле очень печальное утверждение, но тут ничего не поделаешь – против правды не попрешь. 

Кришна говорит, что: «До тех пор, пока ты привязан здесь, пока тебя интересует еще вся эта драма жизни, тебе придется оставаться здесь. Для начала тебе нужно будет просто отойти от этого. И просто на минутку, на мгновение, на какую-то дистанцию отойдя от этого, ты увидишь очень многое. Новый мир раскроется перед тобой. Жизнь покажется тебе совсем иной. Ты увидишь эту жизнь по-другому. Жизнь, которая мучила тебя, стане совсем другой и ты подумаешь: «Ну, надо же, интересная комедия тут идет»». И человек будет смотреть и смеяться.

Амбариша прабху сидит в этом зале И он очень хороший в этом смысле пример. Я прошу прощения, что я сейчас смущу его, но так как он не привязанный человек, то его невозможно будет смутить даже прославлением. Посмотрите на него иногда, со стороны, каким образом он действует. Или на любого другого человека, у которого есть этот внутренний, непритворный дух непривязанности, он все время счастлив, он абсолютно счастлив, он улыбается, как бы тяжело ни было, какие бы испытания Кришна не посылал. 

Он счастлив, потому что он – душа, потому что его сознание находится в другом мире, потому что он своим сознанием сейчас не создает эти дурацкие заморочки, узлы новой кармы, которые ему потом придется мучительно распутывать. Кришна объясняет нам это снова и снова по-разному – с этого конца, с этого конца, с этого конца, объясняет как мы должны жить и действовать в этом мире, что значит быть преданным. 

Преданный, еще раз, не значит просто одеться в другую одежду. Преданный не значит просто нацепить на себя тилаку и нарисовать ее красивую, даже очень красивую. Это не сделает нас преданным. Преданный не значит, что мы должны руку в мешок засунуть и высунуть указательный палец. Кришна объясняет что есть бхакти. Бхакти значит – в чести и бесчестии, в холоде и в жаре, друзья и враги – все это меня не волнует. 

Меня волнует моя бесконечная любовь к Кришне. Из того, чтобы действовать как раб этой жизни, как человек привязанный к ней, действовать потому, что мне чего-то не хватает, потому что кама меня изнутри разъедает, я начинаю действовать движимый каким мотивом? Скажите мне каким мотивом, что мной движет? Любовь, любовь к Кришне. Кришна говорит, что человек не может оставаться бездеятельным. Он говорит Арджуне:

нимитта-матрам бхава савйа-сачин (БГ 11.33) «Стань инструментом в Моих руках, действуй, убивай, убивай, убивай, – Как убивай?, –  С любовью убивай. С любовью ко Мне. Любовь должна стать импульсом внутри тебя. И когда ты будешь действовать таким образом, ты уже не будешь действовать в этой драме, ты перейдешь в другую драму». 

На самом деле мы с вами находимся сейчас, когда мы думаем о «Бхагавад-гите», размышляем о «Бхагавад-гите» при удивительном событии – когда драма Бога сливается с драмой этого мира. Кришна приходит в этот мир, это называется аватарой, Сам Бог приходит в этот мир, чтобы на точке этого соприкосновения, слияния дать нам возможность уйти в другой мир. Если бы Он не пришел, у нас бы никаких шансов не было. Карма это заколдованный круг из него невозможно вырваться. Из круга кармы не возможно вырваться. Раз попав в ловушку кармы я буду все время крутиться в этом заколдованном круге как белка в колесе.

Кто-то из вас видел как белки в колесе бегают?

 У них при этом очень сосредоточенный и очень озабоченный вид. Они бегут, бегут, бегут, бегут и при этом иногда по сторонам посматривают, чтобы заметить видят люди их «подвиг» или нет. Есть ли свидетели их замечательного «подвига». Точно также тут   весь этот бег в колесе самсары. Бег в колесе самсары это точно то же, что и бег белки в колесе или, как пел Владимир Высоцкий, «бег на месте общепримиряющий».Я бегу, бегу, бегу, бегу, бегу…. 

Некогда оглядеться по сторонам  Но когда, в конце концов, приходится остановиться, потому что ломается машина, по которой я бегу, я вдруг замечаю к своему ужасу, что я бежал на месте, что я никуда не сдвинулся. Наше кручение в этом колесе кармы это бег на месте. Самсара – бессмысленная вещь. Эта бессмысленная вещь никогда бы не кончилась, в принципе. Она не может никогда кончиться, если бы Кришна не сошел на землю. 

И Кришна, сходя на землю, Он приходит сюда на Курукшетру, за 50 лет до битвы на Курукшетры, ровно за 50 лет до этой войны Кришна встречался на этом же поле с жителями Вриндавана. Туда же Он пригласил героев Своей вечной лилы, которые действуют движимые непривязанностью, движимые любовью к Богу. И для них Кришна становится их слугой. Кришна на этом поле, на том поле, на котором Он призывает Арджуну сражаться и стать победителем, на этом поле Кришна признался в Своем поражении. На то же самой Курукшетре Он сказал гопи Вриндавана: «Вы победили Меня. 

Вы Меня победили, потому что вы действуете любовью. Своей любовью вы полностью пленили Меня». Но когда человек действует привязанностью, а не с любовью, эта привязанность приводит к его поражению. Он снова и снова терпит поражение в этой страшной, ужасной войне. И Кришна объясняет нам этот переход на этом поле битвы. 

Он дает «Бхагавад-гиту» и «Бхагавад-гита» это концентрированное знание. За всю Свою 125-летнюю жизнь в этом мире Кришна никогда не давал столько знаний, сколько Он дал за 45 минут на Курукшетре, чтобы объяснить нам как из одной драмы можно перепрыгнуть в другую. Он говорит Арджуне: «Арджуна, ты сейчас играешь в одной драме, но у тебя есть шанс прямо сейчас стать героем другой драмы». Другая драма это мистическая драма. 

На самом деле война на Курукшетре это удивительная вещь и вся лила Кришны это удивительная вещь. Эту лилу, эту войну мы должны найти сами в своем сердце. Я сейчас попытаюсь объяснить, что я хочу сказать. Я уже закончу скоро, через несколько минут. Но мне хотелось еще одну вещь сказать прежде чем я закончу. Люди делают раскопки на Курукшетре. Археологи проводили раскопки. И они не могут там ничего найти. И они говорят: «Не было войны на Курукшетре, не было. Нет никаких доказательств. Тут порыли – нет ничего, ни обломков какого-то железа, ни следов крови». 

А крови там должно быть много. Все таки много миллионов. Шрила Прабхупада говорит: «640 миллионов». На одном поле Курукшетра погибло больше людей, чем во всех последний войнах вместе взятых. И тем не менее там не стоят какие-то мемориальные доски, не горит огонь, памятник неизвестному солдату не стоит. Единственное что осталось – «Гита». Мне хотелось немножко сказать про эту археологию и про то, каким образом одна драма может перейти в другую драму.

Недавно мне прислал письмо один преданный и он был слегка озадачен. В интернете он обнаружил заметку. И в этой заметке говорится, что люди делали раскопки не только на Курукшетре. Они делали раскопки и во Вриндаване тоже. И во Вриндаване, в Матхуре, во всей этой области Матхуры не нашли следов Кришны. Не нашли никаких, никаких статуэток Кришны не нашли – ничего. Нет там статуэток, хотя должны были бы быть. Если Кришне поклонялись много-много тысяч лет назад, там должен быть Кришна. Правильно? В земле Он должен быть, а археологи не нашли. 

На Курукшетре – не нашли. Один человек даже опубликовал эти данные в учебнике для старших классов в Индии. И соответственно, националист какой-то индийский подал на него в суд и сказал: «Ах он негодяй, он нарушает нашу религию. Не может этого быть». Они спорят, ссорятся друг с другом. Этот преданный был несколько озадачен всей этой информацией, этой заметкой. И говорит: «Как же так? Что ж такое?  Может не было Кришны, может Его недавно придумали?  Может русские кришнаиты придумали   :smilies: ? Изобрели может Его? Может и войны не было? Как вообще все это понять?». 

Я ответил ему, что археологи не нашли Кришну под землей, но в то же самое время мы знаем, что Санатана Госвами, Мадхавендра Пури, Рупа Госвами, Парамананда Пандит и многие другие Кришну под землей нашли.Они тоже археологические раскопки производили. Они находили изображения Кришны. Харидас Пандит нашел Бандхи-Бихари, Рупа Госвами нашел Говиндаджи под землей, в раскопках, Мадхавендра Пури нашел Гопала, а археологи не могли найти. 

Археологи, когда они начинают копать с желанием найти кости умерших воинов на Курукшетре, ничего найти не могут. Почему они нечего найти не могут? Какой ответ на этот вопрос? На самом деле, когда Кришна приходит сюда, Кришна совершает чудо. В тот самый момент, когда Кришна приходит сюда, две лилы сливаются. 

На первый взгляд нара-лила Кришны или человеческая лила Кришны как бы похожа на наши, но у нее принципиально иная природа. И все люди, которые соприкасаются так или иначе с этой лилой, как говорится, что все люди которые были, все воины на поле битвы Курукшетра, которые видели каким образом Кришна убивает, получили освобождение. На самом деле, когда Кришна уходит, Он забирает с собой все атрибуты этой лилы. 

Он оставляет ее только для тех, кто действительно может найти Кришну в своем сердце. Курукшетра, ее мы можем найти, если мы будем копать в своем сердце сначала. Там мы должны найти гниющие останки нашего ложного эго. Все это должно случиться там. На самом деле лила Кришны происходит не просто на земле. И Кришна забирает все следы этого, Он не оставляет этих следов. Единственный, кто может найти эти следы – это чистый преданный. Они и находят Кришну даже в земле. Говиндаджи появляется из-под земли, Гопинатх появляется из-под земли. Почему Они появляются из-под земли? Потому что те раскопки делали по всем правилам науки? Нет. Потому что Рупа Госвами что имел в своем сердце? Любовь. 

Они приходят на их зов от их любви. Если бы этот дурак, который вел там раскопки, имел любовь к Кришне, он бы там нашел Кришну. Но только так можно там найти Кришну. Что Кришна объясняет, еще раз это очень-очень важно, Он говорит, что мы можем, благодаря тому, что Он нисшел сюда 5000 лет тому назад, Он вместе с этим нисхождением открыл нам канал, через который мы с вами можем перейти в духовный мир. 

Мы с вами даже здесь и сейчас не оставив никаких останков здесь. Мы знаем, что Пандавы ушли непосредственно в своих телах в духовный мир. Мы знаем – нет могилы Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Не ее. Значит что Его не было, да? Не было Его и все тут, могилы нет значит не было. Скелета нет значит Его не было. Так? Что я вам хочу сказать, что даже от вас может никаких скелетов не остаться здесь, что мы можем перейти в духовный мир. Из этой драмы, третьесортной драмы, грошовой оперы, в которой мы играем,  перейти в замечательную вечную лилу в духовный мир, если мы поймем что Кришна нам говорит. И Кришна нам здесь говорит:  «Убей свое ложное эго, убей, убей, убей». Но мы слышим это и говорим: «Да, все хорошо, все хорошо. Хорошая теория. Я пошел». И начинаем действовать.  Как мы начинаем действовать? Так же как раньше. 

Мы сохраняем свое материальное сознание, мы сохраняем свои привязанности и вместе с привязанностями мы сохраняем свою насильственную природу. И поэтому мы создаем  карму. А карма значит, что от нас останется что? Скелет. И не один скелет, а много скелетов (смех). Это мой скелет,  это мой скелет и это мой скелет. Все наши скелеты останутся с нами. И в какой-нибудь следующей жизни мы откопаем очередной скелет, достанем череп и скажем: «Бедный Йорик  :smilies:  Ты лежишь здесь. Ты так смеялся. Теперь от тебя ничего не осталось». 

Кришна нам объясняет как мы должны действовать. Мы должны перестать быть дураками. Мы должны стать просто зрителями в этой жизни и смеяться над ней. Все очень хорошо. Мы должны действовать в этом мире активно, служить. Но кому служить? Кришне мы должны служить. Потому что, если мы не служим Кришне, то наше, так называемое, служение будет всего лишь навсего рационализацией нашего ложного эго. Кришна осуждает это в самом начале «Бхагавад-гиты». Он предупреждает нас, предостерегает. Он говорит нам: «Вы будете оправдывать свое ложное эго». 

Чем будете оправдывать ложное эго? Чем Арджуна оправдывает свое ложное эго? Религией оправдывает. Он говорит: «Вы будете такими же притворщиками и лицемерами. Будете брать религию и будете говорить: «Ой, ой, ой. Я такой преданный, я такой преданный». И будете оставаться кем? Дураками, привязанными к этому миру, оправдывая себя религией. Кришна  именно так Арджуну называет в самом первом стихе «Бхагавад-гиты». 

Он говорит: «Ты произносишь ученые речи, поэтому ты несчастен,  значит ты глупец. Стань счастливым. Стань счастливым, – значит откажись от своего ложного эго и стань абсолютно счастливым, –  Продолжай действовать, но без привязанности к плодам своего труда». Как я могу действовать без привязанности  к плодам своего труда? Потому что я люблю Кришну. И, когда я люблю Кришну, то моя деятельность называется бхакти, служение. 

Когда я не люблю Кришну, то моя деятельность называется  карма. Если я не люблю Кришну и действую и называю свою деятельность служением, то это называется  – оправдание себя с помощью религии. Чтобы служить я должен любить Кришну и ради Него я должен действовать. Кришна говорит: «Все так просто – действуй, полюби, стань счастливым. Тебе нужно просто протянуть руку. Никто не мешает тебе это сделать. 

Ты можешь это сделать в тот же самый миг. Стань счастливым». Как сказал Козьма Прутков? «Если хочешь быть счастливым – будь им». И таким образом Козьма Прутков показал свое глубокое знание «Бхагавад-гиты»  :smilies:  Кришна говорит то же самое: «Расправься со своим ложным эго и стань абсолютно счастливым. Перестань быть страдальцем в этом мире или победителем, гордецом или героем стань наблюдателем. И тем самым перенеси свое сознание в тот мир, где люди действуют только благодаря любви».

Б.В. Госвами. Екатеринбург (13.08.2005 Г.) «Бхагавад-Гита», 18.17, Диск 70, л. 1

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

… Если он перестаёт действовать ради себя, то это означает, что у него никаких грехов нет. Кришна объясняет, – в этом суть «Бхагавад-гита», – Он говорит: «Когда человек убивает не ради себя, когда у него нет аханкрити-бхавы (этого чувства аханкары, – «я», «я сам», «я хочу», «я в центре»), то тогда даже убивая, он не убивает». Иначе говоря, такой человек не совершает никаких грехов. Он не делает ничего ради самого себя – всё то, что он делает, он делает не ради самого себя. 

Грехи остаются у человека только до тех пор, пока у него есть эта аханкрити-бхава, или понимание того, что мне что-то нужно. Иначе говоря, когда человек предаётся, у него все грехи уходят естественным образом. Но что это значит? Это не значит, что он начинает убивать направо и налево. Иногда люди – это самое подлое извращение текста «Бхагавад-гиты»… Да, в «Бхагавад-гите» Кришна, чтобы подчеркнуть этот момент, говорит: «Когда у человека нет аханкары, то даже убивая он не убивает». 

Но Он делает это, – Он произносит это слово, чтобы подчеркнуть этот момент: «Даже убивая, он не убивает». И мы знаем, – даже солдат, когда он убивает, он повинен в этом? Нет. Даже его никто судить не будет! Обычный солдат, который исполняет приказ, он не подлежит наказанию никакому. И Кришна говорит о том же самом, – если человек предался, действует не от себя, то у него никаких грехов нет, никаких грехи не прилипают к нему. И поэтому все эти страшные рассказы про вайшнавов, которые предаются, а потом убивать начинают всех, кого не лень…

Был этот фильм в начале 90-х: «Трудно быть молодым». И там разговаривали с разными представителями молодёжи в 90-е годы (Советский Союз открылся) – какой-то латышский режиссёр  делал этот фильм. И он спросил у преданного: «А если гуру вам скажет убить всех велосипедистов, вы убьёте или нет?» И преданный сказал: «Ну если гуру скажет, конечно убью». 

Но сам по себе вопрос – дурацкий вообще. С чего ради гуру будет говорить убивать всех велосипедистов?! Гуру учит тому, чему учат шастры. Кришна есть всё. И если мы стараемся принести благо Кришне, – это значит, что мы автоматически приносим благо всем живым существам. Гуру не будет учить убивать велосипедистов, или по крайней мере он должен показать, где в шастрах написано, что надо убить всех велосипедистов, чтобы полное счастье на Земле наступило  :smilies: 

Полностью: Б.В. Госвами. Семинар «Шарангати, или возвышенная наука предания себя», ретрит учеников, Германия, 2012

***

*Вопрос:* Как быть, чтобы насилие не уничтожило нашу духовную жизнь?

*БВГ:* Все слышали, да? Вопрос относительно насилия. Насилие возбуждает ум человека, мешает ему. Лишает его какого-то спокойствия, необходимого для того, чтобы внимательно повторять мантру. Но иногда насилие неизбежно.

*Ответ:* Несомненный факт – насилие неизбежно и об этом вся «Бхагавад-гита». Кришна, собственно, эту простую мысль хочет донести до нас – что насилие неизбежно. Но надо понимать, что совершает насилие? Арджуна хотел отказаться от насилия и его метод отказа от насилия заключался в том, чтобы уйти оттуда. Кришна ему сказал: «Это не способ отказаться от насилия, потому что, даже убежав с поля битвы, ты оставишь ложное эго, а именно ложное эго является тем элементом, который насилие причиняет, причиняет боль и вред другому».

Поэтому в 18 главе Он говорит: «Когда у тебя не будет ложного эго то, даже убивая, ты не будешь убивать или причинять боль другому живому существу, или совершать насилие». То есть тут важна не форма, не сам поступок, не сама деятельность по форме, даже если она напоминает какое-то насилие, или еще что-то такое, а важен вот этот элемент, который является носителем насилия или тем элементом, который боль причиняет другому – ложное эго.

Если я воспитываю другого, или ну вплоть до убийства, убийство взято, как самый яркий, самый невозможный что ли пример. Ну можно себе представить, что можно воспитывать детей без насилия, но как убивать без насилия – это очень сложно представить себе. И, тем не менее, Кришна говорит, что даже это можно. Можно даже убивать, не причиняя боли, не совершая насилия над человеком. Все зависит от того – из чего я исхожу. Если я исхожу из каких-то своих интересов, если я, так или иначе, эгоцентричен, если мое эго поставлено в центр, я всех остальных пытаюсь этому эго подчинить, тогда я буду совершать насилие, даже если я по форме ему конфетку дарю.

Я могу дарить ребенку конфетку – это будет насилие над ним. В конечном счете, это будет причинение боли потому, что, в конце концов, я хочу купить его через эту конфетку. И покупая его, покупая его любовь, или какие-то его поступки, еще что-то такое, я в конечном счете неправильно его воспитываю, и наоборот, я могу очень строго общаться с ним.

И если человек действует, исходя из ложного эго, он все время будет возбужден. Я о чем говорю, – о том, что сама ахимса, или принцип насилия – он возбуждает ум. Человек, если он действует без привязанности какой-то внутренней, с внутренней отрешенностью, он не будет возбужден.

У меня был очень любопытный разговор с одним из духовных учителей, ну я могу сказать, Ниранджана Махараджем. И он мне очень интересные вещи рассказывал про себя. Он говорит, что в какой-то момент после его болезни, после того, как он вышел из этого долгого затворничества, когда он удалился, то он по-другому стал относиться к тому, что делали с ним ученики. Он перестал как бы реагировать на это.

В отношениях с людьми, если они построены неправильно, всегда есть этот элемент беспокойства, элемент возбуждения ума. Один человек причиняет какую-то боль какую-то другому человеку, или еще что-то такое, так или иначе, много всяких возможных вариантов может быть. В зависимости от нашего отношения мы можем либо позволять этому случиться с нами, либо не позволять, все зависит именно от нас. То есть от того, как мы поставили себя в этом.

Я не буду сейчас в эти подробности влезать, суть в том, что воспитывать нужно. И наказывать тоже иногда нужно, это не обязательно будет насилие, это не обязательно будет возбуждать наш ум, но если это возбуждает наш ум – что-то мы неправильно делаем. Это очень хороший критерий.

Б.В Госвами. Даршан Для Учеников, Анапа, 24.05.2015

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Мы остановились вчера на вопросе оправдывает ли вера в Бога все преступления, грехи, отступления от истины. Я попытаюсь рассказать сегодня здесь об этом и в каком-то смысле это очень подходящее место. В Шримад Бхагаватам есть стих _йасйасти бхактир бхагаватй акинчана сарваир гунаис татра самасате сурах_, где говорится что у человека, который стал акинчаной - т.е кто целиком сосредоточил все свои помыслы на Боге, на Кришне.

_йасйасти бхактир бхагаватй акинчана_ – тот, у кого ничего нет в сердце кроме бхакти, кроме любви к Богу все хорошие качества сами собой проявляются у него.

_сарваир гунаис татра самасате сурах_ – все самые лучшие качества которые только могут быть сами проявляются в его сердце.
И дальше там говорится: _харав абхактасйа куто махад-гуна маноратхенасати дхавато бахих_ – и наоборот, если человек не верит в Бога - _харав абхактасйа куто махад-гуна_ – откуда у него могут быть хорошие качества? 

Ибо он всё время живёт на уровне своего ума. Сейчас я попытаюсь объяснить это потому что на первый взгляд это утверждение может показаться несправедливым когда опять же вера в Бога или любовь к Богу ставится в качестве оселка или какого-то пробирного камня и людей судят в соответствии с этим. Но Бхагаватам не утверждает, что людей нужно судить – он просто констатирует факт. 

Я попытаюсь это доказать. Факт этот заключается в том, что все хорошие качества сами собой должны проявляться у человека, у которого появилась исключительная, полная, абсолютная преданность Богу – акинчана. Акинчана значит, что у человека нет ничего другого. Теперь как это происходит понять нетрудно на самом деле. И почему именно это качество является как бы разделом между хорошим и плохим. 

Позавчера шла речь об обмане. Если подумать, то каждое живое существо, пришедшее сюда в этот материальный мир самим фактом своего пришествия в материальный мир, совершает очень большой обман, первый обман. И так как мы этот обман совершаем, то всё остальное что мы делаем основано на этом обмане. 

Этот обман заключается в том, что мы приходим сюда чтобы изображать из себя Бога, для того чтобы поставить себя в центр Вселенной, для того чтобы попытаться заставить весь мир вращаться вокруг нас. Изначальная природа живого существа, маленькой крошечной частицы Бога это всегда при всех обстоятельствах служить Богу. Но мы по природе своей здесь обманщики. 

Я не хочу этим никого оскорбить, потому что это в равной степени относится ко мне. Мы все здесь обманщики, потому что обман наш заключается именно в этом – в том, что мы в своё время отказались от служения Богу и для того, чтобы изображать из себя Бога, для того чтобы придумывать из себя кого-то. Не значит, что я должен изображать из себя Бога. 

Я могу изображать из себя страдальца, героя, ещё кого-то. Люди изображают из себя Юлия Цезаря, Ромео и Джульетту. Это все разные формы или разные роли, которые мы тут играем, но суть одна – я здесь центр, я самый главный и всё остальное должно вращаться вокруг меня. И если я совершаю этот обман, то я уже по определению обманщик. И для того, чтобы я этот обман мог совершить Кришна, Бог даёт человеку ум. В уме человек может вообразить себя чем угодно: Наполеоном, Цезарем, Иисусом Христом, кем угодно. 

И из ума, который нам даёт Бог и из которого мы себя отождествляем исходят или проистекает всё наше материальное существование. В уме мы придумываем себе различные роли, которые мы играем. Мы изображаем кого-то в своём уме. У нас происходят различные драмы в этом уме. И, собственно, в этом стихе говорится об этом. 

Если у человека есть только одно чистое беспримесное бхакти это значит, что он снял с себя все оболочки, все одеяния. Он снял с себя все одежды, которые он одел и остался просто чистой душой. И в чистой душе естественным образом все качества проявляются. Человеку не нужно ничего придумывать для себя. Если я просто чистая душа всё остальное из этого следует. Я буду вести себя как следует. Я буду добрым, я не буду лгать. 

Потому что зачем мне лгать? Я буду терпеливым, потому что я не считаю, что мне кто-то что-то должен. Все остальные качества, какие бы качества мы не назвали, исходят или коренятся в одном этом положении: я душа, моя главная обязанность служить Богу и в этом заключается смысл моей жизни. Но для этого, я действительно должен на 100% считать себя душой. 

Причём на 100%. Даже 99 не в счёт. Не говоря уже о 98, 96 и так далее. Как сегодня на пляже я ел мороженое. И на мороженном было написано 100%-е вегетарианское. И я подумал: «А если бы там было написано 99% вегетарианское, то несмотря на то, что там 1 % невегетарианского это значит, что оно невегетарианское. Даже если там 1% невегетарианского есть, это значит, что оно невегетарианское. Вегетарианское значит 100% вегетарианское. И тоже самое относится к нам.

И к любви к Богу – она может быть только 100%-й. Не моет быть любви к Богу на 99%. Потому что, если на 99% мы любим Бога, а на 1 не любим Его, значит мы Его не любим. Если на 99% мы считаем себя слугой, а на 1 % не считаем себя слугой, значит мы не считаем себя Его слугой. Поэтому всё на первый взгляд может выглядеть очень чёрно-белым, и оно в каком-то смысле черно-белым и является. 

Либо я обманщик, и обманщик значит у меня есть ум и в уме я всё время обманываю. Что ум постоянно делает? Он всё время что-то рассчитывает, он всё время строит какие-то планы, схемы и всё время мы пытаемся как-то обмануть, как-то что-то из себя изобразить, придумать из себя кого-то кем мы не являемся. Если мы душа - на 100% душа, то мне не нужно из себя никого изображать. Мне нужно просто быть душой и все остальные хорошие качества сами собой из этого вытекают. Тогда как харав абхактасйа куто махад-гуна
маноратхенасати

Мано радхена значит колесница ума. На колеснице ума человек постоянно устремляется наружу и постоянно придумывает себе что-то. То есть смысл этого стиха очень простой – если у человека есть бхакти – эта бхакти беспримесная, 100%-я, если он действительно душа, то всё остальное естественным образом из того вытекает и ему не нужно ничего изображать из себя. 

И наоборот, если он хотя бы до какой-то степени отождествляет себя с умом и до какой-то степени строит планы на то, чтобы господствовать в этом мире он наверняка будет обманывать. Он наверняка будет совершать какие-то глупости, он наверняка будет воровать или ещё что-то делать. И даже если он праведный с материальной точки зрения. 

Есть люди, которые очень праведно себя ведут и очень гордятся своей праведностью. На самом деле даже в этой праведности иногда бывает ложь. Вернее, не иногда. Практически всегда бывает ложь. Потому что их праведность бывает нужна им для чего? Для того чтобы сказать: «Я праведный. Посмотрите на меня какой я праведный» 

Для того, чтобы все остальные так или иначе оценили их праведность. Если условно говоря это материальная праведность — это тоже одна из форм почувствовать себя здесь Богом, почувствовать себя самым лучшим, самым хорошим. Поэтому, очень часто, особенно в сфере религии есть понятие ханжество, когда человек ханжа – внешне очень праведный, ведёт себя очень праведно, но внутри он делает это только для того, чтобы все остальные оценили какой он праведный. 

Это было введение. Это была философская основа. Чуть позже я конкретно отвечу на ваш вопрос. Но мы находимся здесь в этом месте и нам нужно отдать должное этому месту поэтому сначала я расскажу немножко об этом месте и потом перейду к продолжению этой темы. <……>
Потому что в этом месте жил Харидас Тхакур, о котором мы говорили. В этом месте в течении целого года жил Санатана Госвами, в этом месте в течении года или больше того жил Рупа Госвами. 

Именно в этом месте он читал написанные им драмы «Лалита Мадхава» и «Видагха Мадхава» Господу Чайтанье. Здесь он писал их своим бисерным почерком. Сюда приходил Рамананда Рой, сюда приходил Сам Господь Чайтанья. И Господь Чайтанья хотел научить всех своих последователей духовным качествам. Как можно понять действительно ли человек реализовал внутри что он душа или он по-прежнему играет какие-то роли в своём уме? 

Для этого Господь Чайтанья выделил четыре основных качества, и Он избрал четырех своих последователей каждый из которых являлся олицетворением этих качеств. Потому что качеств очень много и как в случае с той историей [О том как пуджари Джагабадху Махапатра солгал, и Господу Джаганатхе пришлось показать царю, что у Него есть волосы] и кто-то может подумать что это отступление высшего идеала его преданности Богу. Господь Чайтанья в этом смысле сделал всё очень ясным.  

Он сказал, что есть 4 качества и каждое из этих качеств не может не быть у человека, который реализовал что он есть душа. Эти четыре качества: смирение, терпение, умение владеть собой или умение обуздывать свои чувства и, наконец, четвертое качество беспристрастность. И спутники Господа Чайтаньи, которых я упомянул до этого являются олицетворением этих четырёх качеств. 

Харидас Тхакур олицетворяет собой терпение, Санатана Госвами – есть олицетворение смирения, Рамананда Рой – способности владеть собой и наконец Сваруп Дамодар Госвами – олицетворение беспристрастности. Почему именно эти четыре качества являются определяющими, почему именно они являются характеристиками, которые отличают одно от другого? Если взять смирение – самое базовое, самое основное качество в этом смысле. Смирение, в сущности, значит, что я остаюсь самим собой. 

Смирение значит, что я маленькая душа и я не пытаюсь никого изображать. Я не пытаюсь надевать павлинья перья на себя, плюмаж какой-то, макияж делать, грим наносить, не пытаюсь в чьи-то одежды рядиться. Смирение значит – я душа, я маленькая частица Бога. Терпение, в сущности, тоже значит что… Почему мы иногда гневаемся, когда что-то не по нашему?  Мы гневаемся, потому что что-то происходит вопреки нашей воле. 

Теперь, собственно, почему мы гневаемся, когда что что-то происходит вопреки нашей воле? Потому что наша воля должна быть непререкаемая. Я ясное дело Бог и когда что-то не по-моему это значит, что что-то не так в этом мире, законы неправильно устроены. Нетерпение или отсутствие терпения, когда я проявляю гнев, когда меня что-то раздражает это, в сущности, проявление глубоко спрятавшейся нашей позиции, в который мы сами не хотим признаться, но в каких-то экстремальных ситуациях она проявляется, вылазит наружу, вылазит наружу это демон с рогами: «Почему это не по-моему происходит??!! 

Умение владеть своими чувствами это тоже самое – внешнее проявление внутренней позиции человека к нашему внутреннему миру: либо я слуга, либо я Бог. Ничего третьего не дано. Есть только две позиции в этом мире и если я слуга, то у меня будут эти качества, если я Бог, то у меня этих качеств не будет. 

И Господь Чайтанья в этом смысле был очень строг. Он настаивал на том, что человек должен очень строго следовать этим внешним вещам, хотя есть много историй, которые как бы на первый взгляд противоречат морали и одну из этих историй я рассказал в тот раз, когда человек солгал. В каком-то смысле это не наша традиция, потому что Господь Чайтанья был очень строг. Тут я ещё одну очень интересную вещь хотел сказать. 

Наша определение идеала отношений с Богом к которому мы стремимся как последователи Господа Чайтаньи называется паракия раса. И паракия раса означает незаконные отношения двух возлюбленных. Иначе говоря, Господь Чайтанья в святом месте, в котором мы находимся сейчас и который собственно насытил это место духовной энергией, провозгласил что идеал высшего отношения к Богу это отношение даже не супругов, которые обвенчаны по закону, а отношения любовников, возлюбленных. 

И эту паракия расу соответственно нужно понимать правильно. Паракия раса или отношения двух возлюбленных означают по крайней мере для нас с вами одну вещь. Каким образом ведут возлюбленные в этом мире если они незаконные, если они любовники? Они ведут себя очень осторожно, они пытаются скрыть. Они не выставляют свои отношения на показ, они прячут их внутри. Паракия раса означает для нас с вами очень простую вещь. Высший идеал для последователей Господа Чайтаньи это любовь. И любовь, как мы знаем, не знает законов. Любовь беззаконна. Любовь может нарушить любые законы

Ради любви можно солгать, ради любви можно делать всё что угодно. Но так как мы следуем за Господом Чайтаньей в этих отношениях паракия расы это для нас значит, что внешне мы ведём себя очень строго в соответствии с законом.

Внешне мы как бы прячем глубоко внутри за этим внешним строгим следовании законам наши незаконные отношения с Богом. Мы не выставляем их напоказ, мы не говорим повсюду: - Так как я возлюбленный Бога мне всё позволено. Мы не пытаемся повсюду трубить об этом на всех углах. Паракия раса для нас означает, что я прячу свою любовь к Богу. Внешне я живу в соответствии с очень строгими принципами праведности. 

Хотя на самом деле, строго говоря, праведность у человека, для которого идеал – любовь к Богу, не представляет такой уж большой ценности. Праведность всего лишь вещь этого материального мира. Но я живу очень строго в соответствии с этими принципами праведности чтобы за этой ширмой спрятать свою любовь к Кришне.

И Господь Чайтанья очень настаивал на этом. Он говорил, что люди ни в коем случае под предлогом своей любви к Богу не должны совершать никаких преступлений, не должны совершать никаких отклонений от дхармы. Они должны очень чётко следовать морали, хотя мораль это не предел. Некоторые люди думают, что религия нужна для того, чтобы люди следовали морали; что вера в Бога нужна для того, чтобы люди придерживались каких-то принципов, боясь наказания Бога. 

На самом деле вера в Бога гораздо выше, чем всякая мораль. Я однажды разговаривал с одним человеком. Он антикультист. Он работает в отделе Внешних Церковных Сношений Русской Православной Церкви. Он очень искренний, хороший человек на самом деле. Он мне очень понравился в отличии от большинства антикультистов.

Он пришел ко мне и стал говорить: - Ваша главная ошибка в том, что вы ставите Бога вне добра и зла, что Бог для вас выше добра и зла и, соответственно, отношения с Богом тоже выше добра и зла. И я пытался ему объяснить эту простую вещь, что на самом деле Бог и есть выше добра и зла, потому что, если мы спускаем Бога до уровня полюса добра это значит, что мы выставляем Его кому-то равноценным Ему злого. Это значит, что мы низводим Бога до какого-то элемента этого мира и таким образом лишаем Бога всемогущества. 

Бог находится за пределами добра и зла и любовь к Богу тоже находится за пределами добра и зла, она находится за пределами мирской морали. Но он так и не понял этого, он был слишком приучен, что есть этот двухполюсной мир на одном полюсе находится Бог и добро, на другом полюсе находится Сатана и зло и они постоянно сражаются друг с другом. 

Но это значит, что мы релятивизуем, делаем относительным Бога, тогда как Бог абсолютен по определению. Если Бог абсолютен, это значит, что Он выше добра и зла. Но Господь Чайтанья проповедуя паракия бхаву. Он очень твёрдо настаивал на том, что мы как Его последователи ни в коем случае под предлогом незаконности нашей любви, под предлогом так сказать её трансцендентности или её высоты не должны совершать каких-то грехов в этом мире. ни в коем случае. 

Мы должны строго придерживаться моральных норм и, в сущности, строго придерживаться их значит просто быть самим собой. Потому что ещё раз – все эти качества сами проявляются, когда душа снимает с себя оболочки, когда она очищается от всего лишнего, наносного. И как я уже сказал Харидас Тхакур является примером этого, Санатана Госвами является примером этого….

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Сиддха Бакул. 19 марта 2005 | Джаганнатха Пури

----------


## Шьямасундар дас

А по конкретнее можно? Что именно вы такого хотите натворить чтобы получить индульгенцию?  :doom:

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я сознательно выбрал этот стих, который может показаться несколько абстрактным. Для того, чтобы попытаться объяснить какое он имеет отношение к нам. И более того, стих этот сразу следует за знаменитым стихом 18-й главы Бхагавад-гиты, которым нас часто упрекают. Это стих, где Кришна говорит: - даже убивая, такой человек не убивает. 

Поэтому мне хотелось объяснить, что это значит и чему учит Кришна. На самом деле, вся Бхагавад-гита построена на этом противопоставлении деятельности и бездеятельности и обычно эта антиномия или противоречие между деятельностью и бездействием, знанием и активной, бурной деятельностью - это то, что люди знают в этом мире. 

Деятельность означает что я действую ради чего-то, чтобы получить что-то в результате своей деятельности, для того чтобы насладиться её плодами, её результатами. И когда мне это надоедает я отказываюсь от всего, я становлюсь философом, я ухожу куда-нибудь в уединение в Гималаи, я начинаю размышлять и медитировать. 

Примеров такого образа действий можно много найти в материальном мире. Люди знают одно и знают другое. Знают, что такое действовать и знают, что такое отказ от деятельности. Но Бхагавад-гита уникальна тем, что она предлагает третий путь. И где тут между двумя этими противоположностями пролегает третий путь нам нужно с вами постараться понять. И понять это не так-то просто…

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Бхагавад-гита 18.18. Деятельность и бездействие. 23 июля 2001 | Екатеринбург |

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Примеров такого образа действий можно много найти в материальном мире. Люди знают одно и знают другое. Знают, что такое действовать и знают, что такое отказ от деятельности. Но Бхагавад-гита уникальна тем, что она предлагает третий путь. И где тут между двумя этими противоположностями пролегает третий путь нам нужно с вами постараться понять. И понять это не так-то просто…
> 
> Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Бхагавад-гита 18.18. Деятельность и бездействие. 23 июля 2001 | Екатеринбург |


Это двойственность такая, либо деятельность, либо бездеятельность. Люди обычно считают что нет ничего выше деятельности. И даже медитация это такая деятельность. Это такой Бог у них. Привет, как дела? Чем занимаешься? Как преуспел на почве деятельности? Но даже действуя самым лучшим образом или бездействуя, они всё равно совершают грех. Но Кришна говорит что суть всего не в деятельности и не в бездействии. Эти вещи вторичны.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

...Рупа Госвами в первом стихе Упадешамриты говорит «вегам» и вегам значит, импульс и вегам значит инерция. Вегам означает что когда мы выключили вентилятор, уже электричества нет, но вентилятор продолжает крутиться. Вегам означает, в сущности, привычку. У нас есть привычка и по этой привычке происходят какие-то непонятные физиологические процессы, потому что привычка есть, самскара осталась. И есть другой вид самскары или другой вид  деятельности, которая называется бхаванам и бхавана означает память. Бхавана означает буквально бытие или существование. Бхавана означает самскара.

Когда мы попадаем в определенные обстоятельства и мы уже были в этих обстоятельствах, я уже был в этих обстоятельствах, в этой ситуации и я каким-то образом уже действовал в этой ситуации и я продолжаю действовать точно таким же образом как я действовал до этого. Память всплывает у меня. Автоматически так как я оказался в привычных ситуациях я начинаю действовать так как я действовал из-за самскары которая отложилась в моём сознании. И _стити стапака_ означает «как резинка». Как резинку можно растянуть. И иногда примерно тоже самое мы пытаемся делать со своей кармой.

Мы пытаемся себя согнуть, но резинку можно растянуть, но когда её отпускаешь, что с резинкой бывает? Она возвращается в своё привычное состояние. Точно также человек – когда он пытается просто поменять свою карму, пытается поменять что-то внешнее, какие-то формы деятельности, ещё что-то, но стоит ему чуть-чуть отпустить и он действует точно также, как он привык. Это три вида самскар или три вида деятельности, которые в принципе у человека остаются, даже если человек чистый преданный. Проблема не в том чтобы поменять их.

У нас есть определенные привычки или определенная инерция нашей кармы, у нас есть память  - мы каким-то определенным образом действовали… Кришна говорит, что человек может продолжать действовать по привычке в соответствии со своей кармой и при этом быть чистым преданным
_
садхур эва самантавьях_ 

По Моему мнению, говорит Кришна, человек, даже если он самые ужасные грехи совершает всё равно будет чистым преданным.

Кришна учит нас этому удивительному искусству. Это никак не могут понять наши враги. Они всё время говорят: «О, негодяи эти кришнаиты! Кришна говорит: - Человек может убить и не убивать при этом» Это высшая степень искусства деятельности. И это не так дешево как может показаться на первый взгляд и на самом деле реально научиться этому очень сложно. 

Если мы пользуемся нашей философией как неким оправданием: «Я судурачаро, но при этом я садху». 

Кришну не обманешь! Мы можем сами себя обмануть очень легко и даже других обмануть, но Кришну очень сложно обмануть, потому что Кришна как объясняет Шрила Прабхупада, самый большой обманщик. Так как Он Сам самый большой обманщик Его обмануть очень сложно.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Шримад-Бхагаватам 7.4.38 12 декабря 2004, Сухарево

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> ...Рупа Госвами в первом стихе Упадешамриты говорит «вегам» и вегам значит, импульс и вегам значит инерция. Вегам означает что когда мы выключили вентилятор, уже электричества нет, но вентилятор продолжает крутиться. Вегам означает, в сущности, привычку. У нас есть привычка и по этой привычке происходят какие-то непонятные физиологические процессы, потому что привычка есть, самскара осталась. И есть другой вид самскары или другой вид  деятельности, которая называется бхаванам и бхавана означает память. Бхавана означает буквально бытие или существование. Бхавана означает самскара.
> 
> Когда мы попадаем в определенные обстоятельства и мы уже были в этих обстоятельствах, я уже был в этих обстоятельствах, в этой ситуации и я каким-то образом уже действовал в этой ситуации и я продолжаю действовать точно таким же образом как я действовал до этого. Память всплывает у меня. Автоматически так как я оказался в привычных ситуациях я начинаю действовать так как я действовал из-за самскары которая отложилась в моём сознании. И _стити стапака_ означает «как резинка». Как резинку можно растянуть. И иногда примерно тоже самое мы пытаемся делать со своей кармой.
> 
> Мы пытаемся себя согнуть, но резинку можно растянуть, но когда её отпускаешь, что с резинкой бывает? Она возвращается в своё привычное состояние. Точно также человек – когда он пытается просто поменять свою карму, пытается поменять что-то внешнее, какие-то формы деятельности, ещё что-то, но стоит ему чуть-чуть отпустить и он действует точно также, как он привык. Это три вида самскар или три вида деятельности, которые в принципе у человека остаются, даже если человек чистый преданный. Проблема не в том чтобы поменять их.
> 
> У нас есть определенные привычки или определенная инерция нашей кармы, у нас есть память - мы каким-то определенным образом действовали… Кришна говорит, что человек может продолжать действовать по привычке в соответствии со своей кармой и при этом быть чистым преданным
> _
> садхур эва самантавьях_ 
> ...


*
Кто способен выдержать 25 ЧП в день?*
Шрила Прабхупада в 70-летнем возрасте основал ИСККОН – всемирную организацию, «всемирную тоталитарную секту», где стали возникать какие-то постоянные проблемы. Я сейчас где-то на 20 лет младше Шрилы Прабхупады и на мою долю выпало смотреть за делами не всемирной организации, а гораздо меньшей части всемирной организации и то - каждый день мне приходит примерно 25 писем с какими-нибудь ЧП, которые происходят в разных частях мира и этой части суши и каждый раз я с ужасом смотрю в зеркало и думаю: «Поседел я уже весь от этого или не поседел от  этого о всего?»  Кто-то священнику голову отрезал и сказал, что Кришна его этому научил; кто-то астрологическую консультацию дал какой-то матаджи у себя в номере – в результате этого она забеременела, кто-то ещё что-то сделал, а виноват во всём естественно Кришна, Шрила Прабхупада и ИСККОН – ясное дело  :smilies:   :smilies:   :smilies:  И так далее.

Но Кришна объясняет, что если человек по-настоящему отрешился от привязанности к плодам своего труда, то внутренний признак этого – нитья трипта – человек всегда счастлив. Была знаменитая история со Шрилой Прабхупадой. Как после того, как на него один за другим свалились какие-то несчастья, ЧП и в конце концов пришла последняя телеграмма, которая для любого человека забила последний гвоздь в его гроб.  Шрила Прабхупада прочитал эту телеграмм с каменным лицом, пошел к себе в комнату и преданные стали в замочную скважину смотреть, что он будет делать там. Шрила Прабхупада лёг на пол и стал смеяться. А что ещё делать? Больше ничего не остаётся делать  :smilies:   :smilies:   :smilies: 

Но это признак отрешенности. Но даже нитья трипта в каком-то смысле не является полной характеристикой реальной свободы от кармы, потому что в течение какого-то времени опять же человек может быть полностью удовлетворён – просто потому что у него всё хорошо и он думает: «Смотрите – я уже нитья трипта». У него всё идёт хорошо – тут хорошо, там хорошо и он такой счастливый улыбающийся и все люди думают: «Ну надо же нитья трипта появился в наших рядах!»

Поэтому Кришна даёт третий критерий, третье качество, которое помогает человеку реально судить об этом своём состоянии: «Действительно ли моя карма остановилась или нет? Действительно ли я нахожусь на том уровне когда мои действия не пятнают. Действительно ли я внутри отрешился и соединился внутри с Кришной». Этот третий критерий нирашрая. Что значит нирашрая?  Правильно сказал мой секретарь – бездонный.

На самом деле нирашрая значит, что человек не ищут материального прибежища. Нирашрая значит независимый человек.  Это в данном случае тот самый критерий, когда человек полностью, абсолютно независим от внешних обстоятельств, когда человек не пытается найти, не ищет какую-то нишу.  И когда всё хорошо – он счастливый и когда плохо – он тоже счастливый. Чтобы ни было, чтобы со мной ни случилось я всегда остаюсь этим нитья триптом и у меня есть нирашрая – я не зависим от этого, я не ищу чего-то, я не пытаюсь поставить состояние внутреннего счастья в зависимость от внешних обстоятельств. Если я достиг этого состояния и у меня есть эти три качества я могу по-настоящему сказать: - Моя карма остановилась. Это значит следующая моя жизнь будет где протекать? На Голоке, на Вайкунтхе, в Духовном мире.

Б.В.Госвами. Шримад-Бхагаватам 7.4.38. 12 декабря 2004 | Сухарево |

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

апи чет судурачаро
бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак
садхур эва са мантавйах
самйаг вйавасито хи сах

“Даже  если  человек  совершает  самые  дурные  поступки,  но  занят  чистым  преданным  служением,  следует считать его праведником, ибо он на верном пути”. Это очень важный стих. В нем идет речь о решимости следовать духовным путем и достичь цели этого пути. Эта решимость может возникнуть, даже если в сердце человека живут греховные желания. Такая решимость непременно поможет преданному преодолеть греховные желания. 

Известно, что 90 процентов времени самолет в небе летит не по курсу. Из-за ветров и других атмосферных явлений его практически невозможно удержать в одном направлении. И, тем не менее, он прибывает к месту назначения. Стоит ему отклониться, пилот возвращает его на верный путь. Ананйа-бхак – тот, кто всегда поправляет свой курс, не отклоняясь от него. Решимость в достижении духовной цели свидетельствует о святости человека. Даже если он су-судурачаро – совершает самые отвратительные поступки, садхур эва са мантавьях – он должен считаться садху.

Иначе говоря, преданное служение человека, обладающего решимостью достичь Кришны и сознательно прилагающего усилия не отклоняться от назначенного курса, следует считать чистым. Если человек пытается почить на лаврах, считая, что уже достиг вершин бхакти, он очень быстро сходит с духовного пути. Духовная расслабленность является тем самым каналом, через который материальная скверна входит в сердце человека.

Не так давно у меня был разговор с одним преданным. Он делился со мной тем, как легко ставит на место преданных, которые совершают ошибки в преданном служении. Я сказал ему, что его поведение несколько смущает меня, на что он ответил: “Это искренность. Я говорю им в лицо то, что о них думаю”. У некоторых людей очень странная концепция искренности. 

Искренность человека заключается не в том, чтобы говорить все, что взбредет в голову. Искренность – это, прежде всего, понимание того, что хорошо, и что плохо, и способность действовать в соответствии с этим пониманием. Если я действую вопреки голосу разума, то это не искренность, а потакание своим животным инстинктам.

Б.В. Госвами Семинар «История вайшнавских сампрадай», Самара, 2000. (Диск 18, л. 4)

***

Если человек просто почтение проявил, какую-то шраддху, небольшое уважение – все, его материальная жизнь кончилась, процесс пошел, началось что-то. Поэтому так важно, чтобы люди уважали преданных, поэтому так важно вести себя правильно.

Как Шрила Джива Госвами интересную вещь говорит: в «Бхагавад-гите» Кришна говорит апичет судурачаро бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак – что человек может быть преданным, даже если он совершает все виды греховных поступков. Значит ли это, что теперь это наш слоган, девиз на знамени: «апичет судурачаро бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак. Давайте, сейчас совершайте все грехи, главное – Мне поклоняйтесь!» 

Что преданные делали? Преданные именно это делали: мы сосредоточились, неважно там то, се, пятое, десятое, тому на голову наступили, этого отодвинули, главное – садхур эва самантавйах», Кришна говорит: Мое мнение – он садху. Я садху и все в порядке». Шрила Джива Госвами говорит: садху, но не проповедник. 

Такой человек с точки зрения Кришны – садху, в этом нет никаких сомнений, но такой человек проповедником быть не может. Чтобы быть проповедником, если мы хотим быть последователями Шрилы Прабхупады или проповедниками, мы должны вести себя как садху, то есть вызывать уважение. Да, он садху, никаких проблем нет, но для нашего проповеднического движения он проблема большая, потому что он разрушает уважение к преданному служению, то есть в конце концов мешает людям другим соединиться с этой энергией бхакти.

Дальше очень важная вещь: шринватам сва-катхах кришнах пунйа-шравана-киртанах. Дальше Кришна говорит: видхуноти сухрит сатам – как быть, начинается эта цепочка причинно-следственных связей – одного из другого вытекает, стадии бхакти, одно вызывает другое, а до этого говорилось ахаитуки – беспричинная бхакти. Беспричинная бхакти? Беспричинная. Что это значит – что надо сидеть и ждать, пока бхакти спуститься. Правильно?

Из зала: Неправильно.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Почему неправильно? Она же беспричинна? 

Семинар «Обзор Первой Песни “Шримад-Бхагаватам”», обзор 2 главы (продолжение), 25.01.2012

***

Когда у человека появляется вера в шастру, то есть в смысл шастры, в наставления шастры и в цель шастры, то это значит, что практически человек находится в безопасном состоянии, он уже никуда не уйдет. Потому что вера – это то, что создает решимость в человеке. Когда у человека есть вера, у него будет решимость. Поэтому Кришна говорит, Он очень интересную вещь говорит, это один из самых знаменитых стихов «Бхагавад-гита» (9.30) и самых парадоксальных стихов:

апичет судурачаро
бхаджате мам ананйабхак
садхурева са мантавйах
самйаг-вйавасино хи сах

Он говорит: «Если у человека просто появилась вера, пусть даже не очень сильная, но появилась вера в шастру, такой человек уже садху». Почему? Потому что он никуда не уйдет. Даже, если он упадет случайно, даже если он случайно совершит какую-то ошибку, даже какое-то очень серьезное преступление – самйаг-вйавасино хи сах, у него есть решимость. Решимость и вера – это синонимы. В этом милость.

Чувствуете, я вас на позитив вывожу? Это значит реально, что если у меня появилась вера и если я веду себя правильно, остаюсь в обществе преданных и стараюсь укрепить веру, то я все эти препятствия преодолею, какими бы сложными они ни казались; что в конце концов я постигну истину, приду к Кришне, потому что у меня есть вера в то, что это самое высшее.

Семинар «Встреча с Господом Шивой», Фестиваль «Садху-санга», Туапсе, 2011


***

Шрила Прабхупада комментирует: «Простой человек, твердо верящий в вечные наставления Господа, освободится из-под власти закона кармы, даже если он не способен следовать всем этим наставлениям. На первых порах человек, стремящийся развить в себе сознание Кришны, иногда не может следовать всем указаниям Господа, но, поскольку он не отвергает их и искренне трудится, не обращая внимания на неудачи и не поддаваясь отчаянию, со временем он непременно обретет чистое сознание Кришны».

Все, что знать по этому поводу, Шрила Прабхупада в одном предложении сказал: «На первых порах человек, стремящийся развить в себе сознание Кришны, иногда не может следовать всем указаниям Господа, но, поскольку он не отвергает их и искренне трудится, чтобы следовать им, не обращая внимания на неудачи» – это важный момент: не зацикливаясь на неудачах – «и не поддаваясь отчаянию, со временем он непременно обретет чистое сознание Кришны». На этом можно семинар закончить, к сожаленью я продолжу, простите меня, пожалуйста.

В сущности, все, что нужно, тут сказано: да, у нас будут неудачи, да, у других будут неудачи. Да, мы еще не святые, но пытаемся стать святыми и с точки зрения Кришны мы уже святые, это приятная вещь. Кришна говорит (Б.-г., 9.30):

апи чет судурачаро
бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак
садхур ева са мантавйах
самйаг вйавасито хи сах

Чего от них ожидать? Главное, что он пытается. Как Шрила Прабхупада, когда к нему пришло письмо, в котором человек описывал свои неудачи. Он был привязан к наркотикам, но срывался. Он пытался уйти, какое-то время держался, потом опять срывался. Шрила Прабхупада заплакал, когда ему читали это письмо и фраза, его ответ, была: «Just see how he is struggling for Krishna!» Посмотри как он борется за Кришну, как он старается. 

То есть тут очень важный аспект: надо быть снисходительным, в том числе и к самим себе. Давайте сейчас простим себя коллективно  :smilies: 
У православных есть такой день Прощенное Воскресенье, да? У нас сегодня Прощенное Воскресенье 

Из зала: суббота  :smilies: 

Ах, суббота. Простим себя, простим всех остальных и куда пойдем? К Кришне пойдем, да 

_Из зала:_ в рай  :smilies: 

Выбросим все эти камни, пойдем дальше. Я еще несколько воодушевляющих вещей скажу… лекция обрывается 1:54:50
Давайте как бы простимся с ненужными вещами, которые держать нас в прошлом, которые в общем-то не позволяют нам пойти дальше. Кришна ждет нас.

Семинар «Йога прощения», европейский ретрит, Радхадеш, 2011 

***

...нет плохих людей в этом мире, но есть люди, которые не работают над собой. Заметили, да? Бхактивинода Тхакур сказал именно об этом, что если мы видим человека в динамике, надо стараться увидеть его динамику и если мы видим, что человек стремится к чему-то высшему, этот человек садху. 

Это вердикт Кришны: садхур эва самантавйах апичет судурачаро: такой человек – садху, потому что он стремится к высшей цели, даже если сейчас он делает дурные какие-то поступки? С кем не бывает? У кого еще дурные привычки есть, поднимите, пожалуйста, руку? Джай! Харибол! В этом ничего страшного нет, если человек находится в процессе внутреннего развития, он садху. Это то, чего от нас Кришна хочет, это Его минимальное требование. Поэтому так важно к этому развитию внутреннему постоянно стремиться.

Семинар «Семь навыков», третий ретрит учеников,  Лекция 4 Магдалиновка, 2009

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Вопрос:* У меня несколько вопросов. Первый вопрос касается различия между преданным служением в тамо-гуне и бхакти в раджо-гуне. Получается, что совершая бхакти в раджо-гуне он несет более тяжелые реакции, поскольку его …, которые присутствуют в его служении сознательные, в то время как тот, кто совершает бхакти в тамо-гуне, он действует бессознательно. То есть он делает глупости, но он не понимает что он это делает. Или я не так понял?

*Ответ:* Реакции какие? Реакции – человек получает исполнение своих желаний, в этом заключается реакция. Потому что Кришна говорит: «Хочешь этими игрушками играться, играйся, проблем нет, Я тебе дал то, что ты хочешь, если ты делаешь это соответствующим образом». То есть, нельзя сказать, что они более тяжелые в том смысле, что он в каком-то смысле яснее отдает себе отчет в том, что ему нужно. Там все это сопряжено с внутренним обманом или еще чем-то и человек получает химсу, ему хочется отомстить другим с помощью преданного служения: «Я отомщу!»

Вчера мне письмо прислали и там женщина пишет: „Отомщу и тем, и тем, и тем … Они меня тут то, се, пятое, десятое…”» И Кришна даст ей возможность отомстить и тем, и тем, и тем. Ничего хорошего не будет, от этого чувства, которое человек получает, отомстив. Ничего хорошего не будет. Так что нельзя сказать, что они более тяжелые. И там, и там есть некая подмена, но раджо-гуна лучше, потому что все-таки человек может на этом себя поймать. 

Он говорит: «Да, я понимаю, что это не очень хорошо, но, Кришна, что делать?» Он понимает. «Я понимаю, но что делать, Кришна?! Ну надо мне это, надо мне! Ну сделай тек, чтобы мне это пришло и я тогда пойму, что мне это не надо. Но сначала Ты мне дай то, что мне кажется мне надо». Она не тяжелее, потому что в этом случае у человека есть искренность какая-то. Иногда Кришна может и не дать ему. В тамо-гуне Он точно даст то, что мы хотим. В раджо-гуне может не дать, потому что у человека есть искренность еще какая-то, до какой-то степени он понимает: «Нехорошо. Может не совсем та медитация, которая нужна».
*
Продолжение вопроса:* Второй момент: по идее наша традиция подразумевает тщательные попытки избегать оскорблений, а преданное служение в гунах, так как мы сегодня рассмотрели, оно по определению влечет за собой оскорбления. Где момент перехода, поскольку мы знаем, что определенный критический порог оскорблений приводит нас к тому, что мы вынуждены отказываться от своего преданного служения, то есть прекращать практику, где этот порог определенный, то есть за счет чего мы все-таки трансформируемся, раз … Кришна трансформирует наше служение в гунах в чистое преданное служение? В отсутствие мотивов или же мы уходим, то есть …

*Ответ:* Суть в том, что мой ум может находиться в этих гунах, я сразу трансцендентным не стану, но если я по парампаре получил это желание служить Кришне чисто, то я смогу служить Кришне чисто, у меня будет одна единственная цель все равно. Все остальное так или иначе будет само собой делаться, но моя основная цель будет все равно … 

Как Кришна говорит (Б.-г., 9.30) апичет судурачаро бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак садхур эва смантавйах – даже если человек совершает какие-то жуткие вещи, все равно его нужно считать преданным, если у него одна единственная цель. Этот человек чистый преданный, потому что у него одна единственная цель, он не ставит сознательно всех остальных целей в своем преданном служении. 

У него цель одна и хотя он еще сам не очистился, он все равно чистый преданный, потому что у него устремления одни. В этом случае ему нужно стараться избегать оскорблений, тогда он не падет. А тут эти люди, Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, когда они достигают своих целей, они перестают Кришне служить. А зачем? 

Или не достигают и тоже перестают, разочаровываются. Это разные немножечко вещи. Тут человек делает это, но у него цель – он может даже толком не осознавать – но у него цель вне так сказать категории чистого преданного служения. Если моя цель чистая, то мое служение будет чистым. В этом случае я получил эту цель по парампаре и если я достаточно внимателен, я буду читать, я буду …

Как несколько стихов спустя Капиладев очень интересную вещь скажет: как происходит процесс очищения? Человек слушает о том, что хорошо и что плохо, о каких-то неправильных мотивах и правильных мотивах и он начинает понимать какие мотивы правильные, а какие неправильные и он начинает неправильные мотивы отбивать. 

То есть, он слушает в лекциях по «Шримад-Бхагаватам», он слушает в лекциях по «Бхагавад-гите», еще по чему-то и он начинает в себе эти мотивы видеть и начинает не обращать на них внимание, не давать им силы. Потому что на самом деле мы сами подпитываем эти мотивы своим сосредоточением на них, если они у нас просто есть – пришли, ушли – до свидания, гуд бай! 

Пришло какое-то желание, ушло какое-то желание, не проблема. Но когда я начинаю сосредотачиваться на них, то да, тогда я даю ему силу. Капиладев тут говорит: «что человек делает?» Он знает: «я слуга, я так или иначе должен что-то сделать для духовного учителя, для Кришны, я делаю в соответствии со своими качествами и все, это моя основная цель». Это происходит в процессе слушания, он начинает отличать одно от другого и он понимает, что оскорбления – это плохо и пытается избегать оскорблений в этом случае. Если его бхакти в гунах, то он уйдет наверняка. Это значит, что реально у него другие цели.

Продолжение вопроса: … усилий, чтобы оскорблений избегать …

Ответ: Да, он не будет никаких усилий прилагать и в сущности он уйдет, он не может быть стабильным, никакое положение в гунах материальной природы не может быть стабильным и мы видели это, человек какие-то вещи делал и уходил. А тут у него есть цель и она за пределами гун материальной природы и он уже следит, отслеживает это и он может не совершать оскорблений. 

А этот человек не может не совершать оскорблений, в принципе не может не совершать оскорблений, потому что у него цели оскорбительные. Для него оскорбление – это цель, химса или дамбха или матсарья. А так, я просто увидел что-то и я туда иду, я стараюсь не отвлекаться на все остальные вещи.

Б.В Госвами. Завидово (3.08.2009) Шримад-Бхагаватам, 3.29.8 Диск 122

***

...Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур, объясняя эти стихи, очень интересно говорит, что нельзя никого оскорблять, никого нельзя обижать, ни одно живое существо, но прежде всего нельзя обижать преданных. И он говорит почему прежде всего нельзя обижать преданных? Потому что среди преданных есть великие преданные и они прячутся, они незаметны. Мы иногда можем не увидеть их. Есть преданные, у которых табличка висит „великий преданный”  :smilies: , чтобы не дай Бог никто не ошибся. 

Его нужно стороной обходить, чтобы не дай Бог … это ясно. Но есть совсем незаметные преданные, при этом он может быть великим преданным. Он может быть совсем маленьким, незаметным, совсем каким-то незаметным преданным, пылинкой где-то, при этом он может быть великим преданным и Кришна бесконечно счастлив его служением, тем, что он делает. А мы, в непонимании своем, по глупости своей будем относиться к нему также как мы привыкли относиться ко всем остальным, свысока, высокомерно, измеряя его с высоты своих каких-то достижений.

Сейчас я приехал из Вриндавана, там живет одна матаджи из Петербурга, ее зовут Сатья. Кто бы мне что ни говорил, она великая преданная. Никто и никогда … ее там особенно не признаешь, но этот человек готов все отдать! Ты приходишь к ней, у нее там одни Божества, к ней все время одни Божества приходят разные. Она живет в маленькой комнатушке и там все место занято Божествами, она где-то там между ними помещаться. 

Если к ней кто-то придет, кто-то вдруг к ней приходит и она чувствует, что кому-то что-то нужно, она берет и последнее отдает. Мне рассказывали преданные, что пришла какая-то преданная из Москвы такая вся из себя важная и как-то немножечко она поежилась. Сатья сняла с себя чадар свой, отдала ей и отказаться невозможно! Когда она дает что-то, отказаться невозможно! Просто невозможно, она догонит и заставить взять. 

Я помню я к ней пришел. Это нищий человек, абсолютно нищий! Непонятно как она живет, на что она живет! По милости Кришны она держится, существует. Я к ней пришел тоже, она там меня угостила, рассказала про всех своих Божеств, я ухожу, а она мне 500 рупий протягивает! Мне стыдно стало, но я ничего не мог сделать! Она с такой искренностью это дала, я шел и плакал, смотрел на эти 500 рупий и думал: „Господи Боже мой, что же такое-то?!” 

Потому что человек от чистого сердца все дает. Это просто один пример. Никаких особенных признаков нет. Но это преданный настоящий, у нее есть любовь и от этой любви невозможно … Но если мы не видим этого, если мы не видим как человек старается для Кришны, если мы не пытаемся увидеть это и оскорбляет таких людей, то Кришна очень недоволен.

Беда в том, – и давайте подумаем над этим обстоятельством очень важным – вы заметили, что мы относимся к себе и к остальным по-разному? Есть некая двойная бухгалтерия: себе мы готовы простить гораздо больше, чем всем остальным. К себе мы относимся с необычайной снисходительностью.

Есть одна очень серьезная причина почему. Потому что себя мы судим по намерениям своим, а других мы судим по поступкам. Про себя мы знаем: намерения-то у меня хорошие были, правильно? Про остальных мы так никогда не думаем. Про остальных мы берем их поступки и судим только по поступкам, не пытаясь задуматься над их намерениями. Не пытаясь задуматься над тем, что ими двигало. 

Именно поэтому мы начинаем осуждать. И это причина, это на самом деле корень. Это причина всех наших проблем. Потому что мы судим о себе и о других по-разному, исходя из разных принципов. Если мы начнем видеть – и Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит об этом – если мы начнем относиться к другим, стараясь увидеть их намерение, их устремление 

… Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит ни в коем случае нельзя судить о человеке по статике, по тому, что он собой представляет сейчас. Нельзя. О человеке нужно судить по тому, к чему он стремится. Он может быть непонятно кем, непонятно чем сейчас, в данный момент, Сам Кришна говорит: садхур ева самантавйах апи чет судурачаро – даже если он совершает самые дурные поступки, Кришна, в отличии от нас, судит людей не по поступкам, не по внешним признакам, Он судит людей по намерениям. Если человек стремится ко Мне, говорит Он, это садху.

Сейчас тоже был во Вриндаване, ко мне подошел один преданный и говорит: „Мне все тут понравилось, но одно мне было очень сложно понять. Все говорят, что все обитатели святой дхамы святые. Я как-то не мог понять этого никак, я смотрел на них и никак их святости не мог увидеть!” А их святость в этом: садхур ева самантавйах – он садху, потому что он стремится прийти ко Мне и он решительно настроен. Какие бы проблемы у него сейчас ни были – будь то гнев или еще что-то, неважно. Если я понимаю, что он стремится к Кришне, я должен кланяться такому человеку.

Москва (8.03.2009) Шримад-Бхагаватам, 3.29.24, Диск 112, л. 2

***

Вопрос: Махарадж, скажите пожалуйста, в писаниях сказано, что даже если преданный оступился или совершил какую-то ошибку, то все равно, если он идет к Кришне и пытается служить, его следует считать святым. Если в конкретной ситуации какой-то замечательный преданный был  наставником у нас и начинаются какие-то странные вещи –  шоколад, кино и просто как-то странно, что нет, он все равно святой. Как вообще в такой ситуации быть?

Ответ: Кришна объясняет в этом стихе из „Гиты” по какому принципу нужно судить о святости человека. Он говорит: вйавасито хи сах – если человек настроен решительно прийти ко Мне, то он святой, даже если он внешне делает какие-то ошибки, оступается или еще что-то, если у него есть внутри решимость. В отношениях с преданными нужно научиться различать эту решимость. 

Эта решимость составляет принцип святости. Святость внешне может проявляется, может не проявляться, но если есть решимость, то это уже означает, что человек стремиться к Кришне. Стремление к Кришне и есть святость, это синоним святости. Как Пундарик Видйанидхи, когда Гададхар Пандит к нему пришел, он увидел странную картину: он сидел на подушках, курил кальян, он надушенный был, благовония курились, какие-то сладости были, он жевал их, зеркало перед ним было, иногда он в зеркало поглядывал. 

И по внешности ну кто он такой? Нужно бежать от него подальше. Но он говорит, надо стараться заглянуть в сердце человека и увидеть направление, вектор, куда движется человек. Если он все равно стремится к Кришне, даже если он сейчас шоколад есть, это не проблема. Шоколад ест человек или не ест Кришне все равно совершенно. Надо научиться судить другого по его устремлениям. 

У нас в отношениях с людьми всегда есть двойная бухгалтерия: мы себя судим по … Почему мы себя так легко прощаем? Потому что мы себя судим по намерениям своим и мы знаем:  „Ну я же хороший. В общем-то я хороший. Ну да, гадость сделал, но все-таки…” А других мы судим по поступкам. Себя мы всегда судим по намерениям, а других по поступкам. А нужно все делать с точностью до наоборот, – себя нужно судить по поступкам, а других нужно судить по намерениям. Когда мы общаемся с другим человеком, нужно попытаться понять его намерения, что им движет. Естественно, если человек немножечко ослабевает в своем преданном служении, надо продолжать уважать его, не перенимать у него … Это общий принцип.

Теперь, что касается наставника нашего, то тут наставник, если он такую роль в нашей жизни играет, не имеет права этих вещей делать, он лишается статуса наставника. Шрила Джива объясняет, что Кришна говорит, да: апичет судурачаро бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак – если человек поклоняется Мне, он святой. 

Но Шрила Джива Госвами объясняет, что да, все эти люди, которые поклоняются Кришне, даже если они делают дурные поступки, они святые. Но есть святые и есть святые. Есть святые, которые могут учить других, а есть святые, которые не могут учить других. Те, которые делают какие-то неблаговидные поступки, могут быть святыми, но они святые сами по себе, а мы сами по себе. Наставник или тот, кто учит других, должен действовать безупречно. 

Общий принцип такой, что мы должны видеть в другом человеке намерения, судить его по намерениям и относиться к нему соответствующим образом. Что касается того, у кого я принимаю наставления, вот тут нужно быть очень избирательным. Не у каждого святого, иначе говоря, можно принимать наставления. Святых много, наставников не так много.

Б.В.Госвами. Санкт-Петербург (12.03.2009) Даршан, Диск 112, л. 6

***

...него есть необычайная вера – вера в святое имя и вера в путь бхакти. И эта вера именно такая: что бы ни случилось, что бы ни произошло, какие бы препятствия ни вставали на моем пути, что бы ни было там, так или иначе, человек не может быть счастлив, если он не имеет Бога в этом мире, или у него нет какого-то соприкосновения с преданными. Он порождает эту веру удивительным образом, веру в рассказы о Кришне, в ведических писаниях и люди чувствуют это.

Тут Шрила Джива Госвами объясняет, что просто слушание преданного дает такой удивительный эффект, что у человека появляется другое качество в сердце, полностью меняется его восприятие этого мира.

Пожалуй, это единственное, что я еще скажу, что в этом описании, в котором я дал, заключается суть удивительного отличия пути бхакти от других трансцендентных путей, в частности от пути гьяны, потому что для того, чтобы заниматься гьяной, у человека сначала должна появиться вайрагья, полная отрешенность. И только в случае с полной отрешенностью он может чего-то достичь на пути гьяны. 

А на пути бхакти ему не обязательно иметь эту предварительную отрешенность. Почему? Шрила Джива Госвами говорит, потому что бхакти самостоятельно могущественная, сватах-шактиматвена. Она не зависит ни от чего другого. Она не зависит от предварительного очищения сердца, от степени отречения. 

Сама по себе шраддха приведет к тому, что мы отбросим все ненужные, мешающие привычки, материальный вкус и она сама породит отречение. То есть у человека может быть бхакти даже в том случае, если у него еще нет отрешенности от материального мира. Он может любит Бога и при этом у него могут быть все проблемы, которые только есть. Но он очень скоро от них избавится, о чем, собственно Кришна говорит (Б.-г., 9.30-31):

апичет судурачаро
бхаджате мам ананйабхак
садхурева са мантавйах
самйаг-вйавасино хи сах

и дальше, кшипрам бхавати дхарматма – он быстро становится праведником, очень быстро, когда у него появляется решимость. Решимость – это признак веры, а вера появляется в результате служения преданным. Поэтому постоянно говорится, что бхакти приходит сначала, а избавление от всех проблем может прийти позже.

Б.В. Госвами Семинар по «Бхакти-Сандарбхе», Лекция 2, ретрит координаторов, Умань, 2013

----------


## ЕвгенийК

"_Дальше очень важная вещь: шринватам сва-катхах кришнах пунйа-шравана-киртанах. Дальше Кришна говорит: видхуноти сухрит сатам – как быть, начинается эта цепочка причинно-следственных связей – одного из другого вытекает, стадии бхакти, одно вызывает другое, а до этого говорилось ахаитуки – беспричинная бхакти. Беспричинная бхакти? Беспричинная. Что это значит – что надо сидеть и ждать, пока бхакти спуститься. Правильно?

Из зала: Неправильно.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Почему неправильно? Она же беспричинна?"_

Подробнее
http://folio.goswami.ru/?p=5280

Интересно было бы почитать такую же тему с другими подобными рассуждениями БВГ про причинность-беспричинность бхакти.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Интересно было бы почитать такую же тему с другими подобными рассуждениями БВГ про причинность-беспричинность бхакти.


  Разве внутренний поисковик сайта фолио.госвами.ру не выдает  желаемое?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Разве внутренний поисковик сайта фолио.госвами.ру не выдает  желаемое?


Спасибо, попробую

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

TEMA № 4

стути-адхикарана

«Уникальность состояния Освобождения*, достижимого святыми еще при жизни в земном теле»
_______________
*Для большей ясности терминологии некоторые ключевые слова текста выделены особым образом, например важное в Веданте понятие "освобождение" (мокша) пишем с заглавной буквы
_______________ 

СОМНЕНИЕ: В «Чхандогья-упанишад» (5.5.1) встречается неоднозначное утверждение: «Если человек, способный к познанию Вед, слушает их послание и достигает уровня осмысления истины, то далее через практику медитации он познает Господа и становится дживан-муктой - душой, освобожденной еще при жизни в своем материальном теле. С этого момента он становится неподвластен закону кармы (дословно: карма-лепа "наслоение/прилипание последствий личной кармы" на него уже не распространяется). *Дживан-мукта волен действовать как праведник или как материалист, пребывая вне традиционных ограничений».* Каков же истинный смысл данного послания? 

СИДХАНТА: В действительности *такое утверждение* _шрути_ *делается лишь ради прославления уникального положения освобожденной души*. *Это ни в коем случае не рекомендация* (именуемая в писаниях как _видхи_) *- вести себя словно безрассудный грешник! Ведь придя к духовному прозрению во многом благодаря личной праведности, святые едва ли сохраняют склонность к какому-либо греху*. 

Итак, существует правило: 

джнанан мокшотбхаватй эва 
сарвакарйа-крто пи ту 
храсате акарйач 
чхубхам ту вардхате 

«В результате осознания Бога *подвижник достигает состояния Освобождения, даже если он неким образом оказывается вовлечен в какие-либо порочные занятия. Но непреложный закон таков: вследствие греховных действий его духовное блаженство становится ущербным, а через благодеяния оно, напротив, ощутимо возрастает»*. К этому тезису имеется пояснение. 

Малые огрехи, конечно же, никак не влияют на освобожденных существ всех классов, будь то людей или небожителей. Но большой грех, несомненно, сделает ущербным счастье, мудрость и прочие достояния освобожденного человека. В отношении же обретших совершенство вселенских властителей (дэвов) ситуация особая: даже большой грех не уменьшает изначально предопределенного им блаженства, но зато он лишает их всякого сверхнормативного счастья (заслуженного, например, путем выдающегося подвижничества). 

Гададхар Пандит Дас. Веданта «Суть послания Вед» в кратком изложении «Ану-бхашйа» учителя мира — Шри Мадхвачарьи, с. 277-278

----------


## ЕвгенийК

"Состояние освобождения" - это наверное некорректный перевод. Душа не находится в каком-то статическом состоянии, она действует. Если даже это состояние, то оно динамическое, полученное в результате деятельности. Достичь освобождения означает достичь действия освобождения, а не некоего статичного состояния. Поэтому мы встречаем в писания и комментариях, что йоги, достигшие некоего состояния благодаря неделанию, обречены на падение.

Душа достигшая освобождения - это душа, научившаяся освободительному действию. Именно поэтому возникает парадокс темы "отныне можно делать что угодно". Да, можно что угодно, если при этом одновременно совершается овсободительная деятельность. То есть в теле совершается одновременно два действия. Одно действие совершает тело, оно неважно какое, это действие дает пищу для души. И второе действие (невидимое) - это то, что душа делает с этой пищей. Это второе действие может освобождать душу вне зависимости от того, каково первое действие (тела). Действие тела только производит пищу для второго действия души. Ну это подобно тому, как действуют полубоги. Они как раз работают с результатами первого действия.

Вот, и эта пища (для второго действия), она может отличаться по качеству, как жрецы когда льют в огонь, то не что угодно, а стараются все таки лить масло, причем чем лучше масло, тем лучше плоды этого жертвоприношения. То есть от наших действий (тела, включая мотивы) зависит качество масла, соответственно и вышеупомянутые плоды отличаются - _"вследствие греховных действий его духовное блаженство становится ущербным, а через благодеяния оно, напротив, ощутимо возрастает"_.

Ну и в ШБ мы тоже встречаем подобные вещи, что Кришна ворует любое масло, но ему больше нравится когда гопи сама дает это масло, предназначает его Кришне, старается угодить его вкусам, а не прячет его в амбаре для себя. Масло маслу рознь, соответственно и плоды разные. Хотя Кришна все эти масла, йогурты принимает, одни ворует, а другие принимает лично, но вкусы разные. И тем не менее, даже те гопи что прячут масло в амбаре, они всё равно остаются гопи, их не разжалуют просто по тому, что они умеют делать масло и делают его. Это достаточная квалификация и деятельность для освобождения. Пока делают, и Кришна его ест, они освобождены. Такая вот статика. А уже чтобы продвигаться по рейтингу вкусов, рейтингу отношений с Кришной, нужно эту и другие квалификации развивать.

По этой причине лучше когда саньясин не живет в одном месте, не сам себе зарабатывает, не сам себе выращивает пищу, а ходит от дома к дому, по разным городам и странам, питается тем чем его угощают, проповедует, естественно, не совершает грехов, так он собирает самые сливки, качество его масла будет наилучшим. Зависит также и от его квалификации, но в любом блюде качество ингредиентов немаловажно.

Это подобно тому, как если одну и ту же сельхоз культуру выращивать на одном и том же месте, то урожайность и качество плодов падают. Ученые считают что почва устает, да, это местность не может больше предложить в единицу времени, ведь каждый тип тела живого существа берет то, что доступно его телу в этом месте, то что его дхарма. Саньясин подобен вот такой культуре, которая взяв необходимое в одном месте, сделав из него масло, должна идти в другое, чтобы качество и урожайность плодов не уменьшалась. Таким образом все получают благо.

----------


## Prema

Освобождение - это состояние сознания, когда отсутствуют материальные желания и привязанности. А устойчивость в состоянии освобождения даёт привязанность к Кришне. Нельзя сказать что йоги ничего не делают, они делают очень много. Но если нет привязанности к Кришне - нет устойчивости и возможно падение. Действия это лишь следствия состояния сознания или вынужденное следование материальным условиям и обстоятельствам. Бывает человек вынужден действовать под давлением материальных обстоятельств. Но действия включают в себя и размышление и памятование и чувства и желания, а не только внешние действия. Поэтому всё определяет состояние сознания, хотя внешние действия в большинстве случаев являются выражением внутреннего состояния.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Освобождение - это состояние сознания, когда отсутствуют материальные желания и привязанности. А устойчивость в состоянии освобождения даёт привязанность к Кришне. Нельзя сказать что йоги ничего не делают, они делают очень много. Но если нет привязанности к Кришне - нет устойчивости и возможно падение. Действия это лишь следствия состояния сознания или вынужденное следование материальным условиям и обстоятельствам. Бывает человек вынужден действовать под давлением материальных обстоятельств. Но действия включают в себя и размышление и памятование и чувства и желания, а не только внешние действия. Поэтому всё определяет состояние сознания, хотя внешние действия в большинстве случаев являются выражением внутреннего состояния.


Да, устойчивость в положении вытекает из привязанности к чему-то, а привязанность это деятельность, в том числе и размышления, памятование и т.д. Значит состояние, как неизменное положение вытекает из деятельности определенного рода. Значит нет статики, а есть динамика. Статика же приводит к падению. Если птица перестанет махать крыльями, она упадет. Даже парящая птица хотя и выглядит статично, но она держит крылья, а их поддерживает восходящий поток, и этот поток не вечен, как и ее тело.

Статичная птица падает на землю из-за притяжения. Но и Кришна обладает притяжением. Можно ли упасть на Кришну, ничего не делая, если притяжение Кришны станет по какой-то причине сильнее притяжения земли?

В таком положении и оказываются изначально пограничные дживы. Между небом и землёй. Куда по своей удаче направят они свое сознание, туда и увлечет их деятельность, увлекая за собой и их сознание.

Так можно сказать, что сознание первично. Оно, 
сознание приводит к деятельности в направлении притяжения или против него, а деятельность, в свою очередь, к изменению сознания. То есть благодаря деятельности, сознание динамично изменяется.

 Но возможно ли _состояние_ сознания, то есть сознание, не вызывающее деятельности, и соответственно, не вызывающее изменения сознания, то есть изменения положения сознания?

Теоретически да, если джива сосредоточена сама на себя, на свою сат-чит-ананду. Такая себе интроспективная джива, не знаю, возможно ли это. Но подобное сосредоточение должно бы сопровождаться деятельностью по удалению в пустоту, по поддержанию пустоты, по поддержанию отсутствия влияний. Мы знаем про пещерных йогов, пещерных монахов. То есть все равно, поддержание пустоты, удаление в пещеры, это деятельность, осуществляемая при помощи тела. Когда такая джива окажется без тела, все ее старания по поддержания пустоты пропадут даром, и она будет вновь вовлечена в деятельность в зависимости от своего положения, от притяжения в котором окажется.

Таким образом, устойчивое состояние без деятельности, как например гипотетическое состояние освобождения, невозможно длительное время, поскольку в мире кроме сознания существует ещё и притяжение, влияющее на это сознание.

_Состояние_ сознания, устойчивое без деятельности, могло бы существовать, если бы в мире не было влияний на сознание. Но мы знаем, что джива как пловец в океане, всецело во власти того, что на нее влияет. Это справедливо для всех миров, материальных и духовных.

----------


## Prema

Отсутствие чего-либо (в данном случае материальных желаний и привязанностей) нельзя назвать деятельностью - это результат деятельности, состояние. Личность может родиться уже освобожденной, как, например, Шукадева или Парикшит, благодаря прошлой деятельности или по милости Кришны. Поэтому освобождение - это состояние сознания, ума. Преданное служение это деятельность. А любовь - это состояние  :smilies: .

----------


## Prema

> Да, устойчивость в положении вытекает из привязанности к чему-то, а привязанность это деятельность, в том числе и размышления, памятование и т.д.


Привязанность - это тоже состояние - результат деятельности и побуждающий фактор к новой деятельности.




> Значит состояние, как неизменное положение вытекает из деятельности определенного рода.


Да.

----------


## Prema

> _Состояние_ сознания, устойчивое без деятельности, могло бы существовать, если бы в мире не было влияний на сознание. Но мы знаем, что джива как пловец в океане, всецело во власти того, что на нее влияет. Это справедливо для всех миров, материальных и духовных.


В духовном мире нет негативного влияния на сознание. А деятельность там нужна не для очищения, поддержания или достижения, она там для наслаждения - взаимного наслаждения Кришны и Его преданных.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Отсутствие чего-либо (в данном случае материальных желаний и привязанностей) нельзя назвать деятельностью - это результат деятельности, состояние. Личность может родиться уже освобожденной, как, например, Шукадева или Парикшит, благодаря прошлой деятельности или по милости Кришны. Поэтому освобождение - это состояние сознания, ума. Преданное служение это деятельность. А любовь - это состояние .



Просто отсутствие материальных желаний и привязанностей еще нельзя назвать освобождением. Нужно смотреть что последует за подобным освобождением. Если новое падение, то это еще не освобождение.

Результатом деятельности всегда является последующая деятельность. Кришна говорит, что никто не может удержаться от действий.

_"Все существа беспомощны перед материальной природой и вынуждены действовать в соответствии с качествами, приобретенными под влиянием ее гун, поэтому никто не может удержаться от действий даже на мгновение."_  (БГ 3.5)

И хотя он это говорит для случая материи, но то же самое справедливо и для духовного мира (см. ниже). Изначально душа находится на границе материи и духа, попадая под влияния материи, она действует под влиянием гун, а попадая под влияние духа, она действует под его влиянием.

Состояние как ничего не делание, длится краткое время, ведь душа несамодостаточна. _"Несовершенные индивидуальные души испытывают извращенное влечение к иллюзорной энергии, майе. Они остаются под влиянием майи до тех пор, пока Господь и Его духовная энергия не возьмут их под свое покровительство. 

Хотя Верховная Личность Бога и индивидуальная духовная душа отличаются друг от друга в том смысле, что один — полный и совершенный, а другая — крошечная и зависимая.

...содействие Шри Радхи позволяет достичь безграничного духовного блаженства, а влияние майи позволяет опуститься до самых низких уровней бытия."_ Джайва дхарма.

То есть душа, она или под тем или под этим влиянием. Это обусловлено ее малым размером.

_"Когда душа достигает освобождения, ее духовное тело освобождается от влияния майи. Душа отдалена от Господа Кришны в той степени, в какой майе удается приблизить ее к себе. Но если душе удается избавиться от влияния майи, она может воочию увидеть Господа."
_
_"Если же душа достигает полного освобождения, она сразу же погружается в деятельность в духе рагатмики. Рагатмика — это вид духовной деятельности, присущий жителям Враджи. Пока душа пребывает в круговороте тех бедствий, из которых состоит жизнь в материальном мире, подобная ее деятельность называется рагануга. Занимаясь духовной деятельностью в духе рагануги, душа счастлива даже в материальном мире. Если же душа в материальном мире не занимается подобным служением, то ее привлекают соблазны майи."_ (Джайва Дхарма)

Отсюда следует, что те, кто родился в материальном мире освобожденным, остаются таковыми благодаря тому, что не прекращают заниматься духовной деятельностью даже находясь в материальном теле. Иначе, если они не будут это делать, то _"ее привлекают соблазны майи"_

_"Любовью зовется та сила, которая влечет одно духовное существо к другому духовному существу. Но в реальности эти духовные существа ничем между собой не различаются, а соответственно, и любить друг друга не могут.
Всем духовным существам свойственно спонтанное влечение к высшему духовному существу, Господу Кришначандре. Это влечение называется кришна-према, любовь к Господу Кришне."_ Джайва дхарма

То есть притяжение к Кришне это любовь, а притяжение к внешней энергии Господа Кришны, майе, тоже любовь, но искаженная.

"_Невозможно достоверно сказать, когда душа впервые попала в материальный мир. Поэтому говорят: анади-бахирмукха (живое существо привлекается внешней энергией с незапамятных времен)._ "

_"души находятся в пограничном положении (татастха), между материей и духом»."_

_«Находясь между двумя мирами, душа созерцает их. Так уж вышло, что души должны находиться во власти одной из двух вышеупомянутых энергий. К тому же, положение тата (берега) может меняться. То, что некогда было сушей, впоследствии может находиться под водой, а то, что некогда находилось под водой, может снова стать сушей. Обращая свой взор к Господу Кришне, душа отдает себя под покровительство духовной энергии Господа Кришны. Но если она отвращается от Кришны и обращает алчущий взор на материальную энергию, майю, она сразу же попадает в ловушку хитроумной майи. Именно это подразумевается под фразой «душа имеет природу татастхи»._ Там же

То есть если у кого-то отсутствуют материальные желания и привязанности, то не потому что нет влияния майи, а потому что от него защищает служение. Если кто-то родился освобожденный, то он служит в теле, и это служение его охраняет от майи. Или он не душа, подверженная влиянию? Любая душа подвержена, такова ее природа. Поэтому и не хотел Шукадева рождаться, чтобы не пасть. А как родился, сразу убежал в лес. Он понимал, что его т.н "состояние" может тут измениться.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Привязанность - это тоже состояние - результат деятельности и побуждающий фактор к новой деятельности.


что вообще такое состояние? Вот душа привязана, в чем это проявляется, как не в деятельности? Тогда какой смысл термина "состояние"? Если она не привязана к материи, то привязана к духу, все равно она всегда привязана и всегда действует.

Душа никогда не находится в состоянии, как в чем-то статичном, независимом, она постоянно под влиянием и это приводит к деятельности. Жизнь это деятельность. Даже чувства это деятельность. Состояние это смерть, а деятельность это жизнь. Нет такого, как состояние любви. Во время любви происходят процессы, служение. А если происходят процессы, то это деятельность. Означает ли термин "состояние", что во время оно не происходит никаких процессов? Всё замерло-умерло?

_The nature of that pure prema is service to Krsna_

Служение вы назвали деятельностью, а любовь состоянием. Бхактивинод говорит, что природа любви это служение. То есть получается, что природа состояния это деятельность? Какой-то нонсенс.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> В духовном мире нет негативного влияния на сознание. А деятельность там нужна не для очищения, поддержания или достижения, она там для наслаждения - взаимного наслаждения Кришны и Его преданных.


_«Находясь между двумя мирами, душа созерцает их. Так уж вышло, что души должны находиться во власти одной из двух вышеупомянутых энергий. К тому же, положение тата (берега) может меняться. То, что некогда было сушей, впоследствии может находиться под водой, а то, что некогда находилось под водой, может снова стать сушей. Обращая свой взор к Господу Кришне, душа отдает себя под покровительство духовной энергии Господа Кришны. Но если она отвращается от Кришны и обращает алчущий взор на материальную энергию, майю, она сразу же попадает в ловушку хитроумной майи. Именно это подразумевается под фразой «душа имеет природу татастхи»_ Джайва дхарма.

Мы видим, что даже находясь в духовном мире, душа иногда отвращается от Кришны и обращает взор на материальную энергию. Особенно это понятно про внешнюю область Вайкунхи, например см. описание падения Джая и Виджая, охранников внешних ворот Вайкунтхи, которые пали, будучи жителями внешней области. Работа вредная.

_"Частицы света, которые излучает взгляд Господа Маха-Вишну, и есть обусловленные духовные души._

_..духовные души, которые вместе со взглядом Господа Каранодакашайи Вишну, брошенным в сторону майи, направляются к материальному миру. Приближаясь к майе, они начинают видеть разнообразные материальные творения. Эти души тоже обладают всеми качествами, которые я уже описал. Но находясь на границе материи и духа (татастха), они должны направить свой взор либо на духовный мир, либо на материальный. Индивидуальные души очень беспомощны. Может ли быть иначе? Эти души не имеют той духовной силы, которую дарует милость Господа — милость, которой души удостаиваются благодаря верному служению Ему."_  Там же

Вот Господь Вишну бросил взгляд в сторону майи и души направились к материальному миру. А вы говорите нет влияния. Если бы не было влияния, души не устремились бы к материи. Куда они направляют свой взор, под то влияние и попадают. Они не могут никуда не смотреть. Либо туда, либо сюда. _"Находясь между двумя мирами, душа созерцает их."_ Души не падают в материальный мир из духовного не потому что нет влияния материи, а потому, что влияние духа на них сильнее. Если по каким-то причинам влияние материи оказывается сильнее, то души падают в материальный мир. Легче всего это понять из понятия границы духовного и материального. Куда посмотрели, туда и попали. Как вот Джая и Виджая. Пришла Лакшми, но когда она пришла извне, то увидели они не Лакшми, а Майю. Вот и не пустили. А увидели майю, то и пали под ее влиянием. Далее пришли Кумары, Джая и Виджая их не пустили, т.к. взгляд их бы направлен вовне, и увидели внешнее и пали под его действием. 

Материя это тоже энергия Кришны, только внешняя. Как внешняя, так и внутренняя энергия одинаково сильно влияют на индивидуальные души. 

_"души должны находиться во власти одной из двух вышеупомянутых энергий."_

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> А деятельность там нужна не для очищения, поддержания или достижения, она там для наслаждения - взаимного наслаждения Кришны и Его преданных.


_"Индивидуальная душа может пребывать в двух состояниях бытия: в изначальном состоянии и в материальном рабстве. В изначальном состоянии индивидуальная душа проявляется как чистый дух, свободный от любой связи с бездушной материей.  Даже в этом положении душа сохраняет свою прежнюю атомарную величину, и благодаря этому состояние ее бытия может меняться._ 

То есть даже в освобожденном положении ее состояние  может меняться.

_"любовь, проявляющаяся как преданное служение Господу, является истинной природой индивидуальной души...  Забыв о служении Господу, душа низвергает себя в материальный мир_" Джайва дхарма

_His eternal function is divine love, and the nature of that pure prema is service to Krsna.
Therefore, the constitutional function of the jiva is service to Krsna, which is the nature of prema_. (Jaiva Dharma)

Не для наслаждения, а для служения. Служение Кришне - природа любви.

Про состояния лучше понятно в английском варианте.

В ЧЧ Мадхья 20.108 мы видим
_jivera svarupa haya krsnera nitya d?sa
The jiva's natural condition is to be a servant of Krsna._

Вот то слово, которое переводят в джайва дхарме как состояние (condition) - на санскрите - сварупа.
На русский в vedabase переводят лучше
_"Естественное предназначение живого существа — вечно служить Кришне"_

На английском, кстати condition лучше чем состояние, поскольку обусловленная душа у Бхактивинода это conditioned soul. Соответственно condition - в этом смысле та или иная обусловленность, а не состояние, как что-то фиксированное.
Обусловленность духом или обусловленность материей.

Condition для conditioned soul это то положение, которое может меняться (condition is the state).

_“Jivas exist in two conditions: Suddha-avastha, the pure liberated state; or baddha-avastha, the conditioned state. In the liberated state, the jiva is completely spiritual (cinmaya), and has no connection with mundane matter. However, even in the liberated state, the jiva is an infinitesimal entity. The jiva can undergo a change in condition because he has the quality of minuteness.
_
Джива вечно обусловлена, и очень мала, освобожденное положение для нее может меняться.
Поэтому написано liberated *state*.  Не eternally liberated jiva, a "jiva" in liberated *state*. Это состояние может измениться на conditioned state.

_The jiva, on the other hand, may under certain circumstances be controlled by maya, for he is subject to its influence._

И удерживает вечно обусловленную дживу от падения только служение. Как только джива отворачивается от служения, тут же попадает под влияние майи.

_The jiva’s course of material existence comes into effect as soon as he forgets his attitude of service to Krsna._

Поэтому все-таки служение это то, что удерживает дживу от падения. А служение это деятельность. Поэтому джива не может находиться в устойчивом положении без деятельности. Деятельность поддерживает ее от изменения положения. Деятельность также может вернуть дживу к тому положению, к которому она стремится.

----------


## Prema

> Поэтому все-таки служение это то, что удерживает дживу от падения. А служение это деятельность. Поэтому джива не может находиться в устойчивом положении без деятельности. Деятельность поддерживает ее от изменения положения. Деятельность также может вернуть дживу к тому положению, к которому она стремится.


Да, служение. Но в это понятие можно вкладывать разное понимание. Все определяет состояние сознания, а не сама форма деятельности как таковая.

По этому поводу Бхактивинода Тхакур пишет в "Шри Чайтанья Шикшамрите":

"*Глубоко проанализировав обе концепции, можно прийти к выводу о том, что между мирской дхармой (будь то  смарта-  или  найтика-дхарма),  предусматривающей  мотивированное поклонение Богу, и духовной дхармой, провозглашающей  безраздельную  преданность  Господу,  существует огромная разница. Разница заключается не в формах деятельности  или  совершаемых  обрядах, а в сознании*".

----------


## Prema

> Не для наслаждения, а для служения. Служение Кришне - природа любви.


*Живые существа (джива-вайбхава)*

Итак, чит-вайбхава есть совершенное проявление, ачит-вайбхава — лишь его тень, а джива-вайбхава обладает той же духовной  природой,  что  и чит-вайбхава,  однако  имеет атомарные  размеры.  Будучи  духовными  по  природе, дживы обладают такими качествами чит-вайбхавы, как независимость и  свободная  воля.  *Число джив  безгранично;  цель  их существования  —  безграничное  блаженство.  Те  из  них,  кто ради обретения этого блаженства обращаются к Кришне, вечно пребывают в освобожденном состоянии, в общении с Кришной.* Те же, кто, думая только о своем собственном счастье, лелеют желание  наслаждаться  миром майи,  миром ачит,  навечно оказываются по другую сторону Вираджи. Отвернувшись от Кришны, они получают материальные тела в Деви-дхаме.

Совершая  благочестивые  или  греховные  поступки, обусловленные души вращаются в этом круговороте действий и  их  последствий;  так  они  вечно  странствуют,  пребывая  в различных  грубых  и  тонких  телах.  Рождаясь  и  пытаясь наслаждаться  в  каждом  из  8  млн.  400  тыс.  видов  жизни,  эти души иногда возносятся на райские планеты (сваргу), а порой попадают в адские миры.

Однако  где  бы  ни  оказались  дживы,  Господь  всегда  с ними, ибо они — Его проявления. Давая живым существам то, чего они желают, Господь в то же время сохраняет с дживой взаимоотношения господина и подчиненного. Ведь именно Он одаривает,  а джива  лишь  принимает  дары. Джива предполагает,  а  Господь  располагает.  Так  Господь  милостиво вознаграждает джив тем счастьем, к которому они стремятся, при этом всегда думая об их высшем благе. 

Бхактивинода Тхакур «Шри Харинама Чинтамани»

----------


## Prema

> _"Любовью зовется та сила, которая влечет одно духовное существо к другому духовному существу. Но в реальности эти духовные существа ничем между собой не различаются, а соответственно, и любить друг друга не могут.
> Всем духовным существам свойственно спонтанное влечение к высшему духовному существу, Господу Кришначандре. Это влечение называется кришна-према, любовь к Господу Кришне."_ Джайва дхарма


Отличная цитата  :smilies: .

----------


## Prema

> Отсюда следует, что те, кто родился в материальном мире освобожденным, остаются таковыми благодаря тому, что не прекращают заниматься духовной деятельностью даже находясь в материальном теле. Иначе, если они не будут это делать, то _"ее привлекают соблазны майи"_


Конечно. О ничего не делании речь не шла. В материальном мире нет стабильности и всё может измениться. Речь шла о том, что деятельность и состояния - это всё же два разных понятия, хотя могут быть и взаимосвязаны. 

Достижения и успех определяются по состоянию сознания, а не по деятельности. Об этом была цитата выше. Все мы делаем одни и те же действия, но результат разный, потому что выполняем эти действия в определенном состоянии сознания, в определенном умонастроении, определенном состоянии сердца, чувств.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Да, служение. Но в это понятие можно вкладывать разное понимание. Все определяет состояние сознания, а не сама форма деятельности как таковая.
> 
> По этому поводу Бхактивинода Тхакур пишет в "Шри Чайтанья Шикшамрите":
> 
> "*Глубоко проанализировав обе концепции, можно прийти к выводу о том, что между мирской дхармой (будь то  смарта-  или  найтика-дхарма),  предусматривающей  мотивированное поклонение Богу, и духовной дхармой, провозглашающей  безраздельную  преданность  Господу,  существует огромная разница. Разница заключается не в формах деятельности  или  совершаемых  обрядах, а в сознании*".


Ну давайте договоримся под понятием *служение* понимать *служение Кришне* в том виде, как сам Кришна о нем говорит в БГ, и дело с концом. Не будем понимать под служением Кришне внешнюю деятельность ради чего-то или кого-то иного, отличного от Кришны. Служение Кришне - значит служение Кришне, не майе, не демонам, не полубогам. Будем понимать под служением Кришне духовную дхарму. И назовем это истинной деятельностью, духовной дхармой.

Тогда не нужно будет вкладывать разное понимание.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Не для наслаждения, а для служения. Служение Кришне - природа любви.





> *цель  их существования  —  безграничное  блаженство.  Те  из  них,  кто ради обретения этого блаженства обращаются к Кришне, вечно пребывают в освобожденном состоянии, в общении с Кришной.* Те же, кто, думая только о своем собственном счастье, лелеют желание  наслаждаться  миром майи,  миром ачит,  навечно оказываются по другую сторону Вираджи. Отвернувшись от Кришны, они получают материальные тела в Деви-дхаме.


Не путайте блаженство и наслаждение. Давайте тоже договоримся вкладыать в эти слова разные понимания. Сам факт возникновения блаженства еще не говорит о том, *каким образом это блаженство достигнуто*. А это самое главное. Метод (*деятельность*) защищает нас от падения, а не само чувство.

Давайте возьмем классификацию Бхактивинода что блаженство - ради приобретения которого обращаются к Кришне, - это духовное блаженство, оно чисто и безгрешно. А блаженство, как собственное счастье, возникающее из наслаждения миром майи, которая тоже часть энергий Кришны - назовем его наслаждением, греховно.

То есть давайте не путать духовное блаженство и наслаждение, иначе, как вы сами говорите, если мы будем вкладывать разные понятия, то ничего нельзя понять. Не будем называть духовное блаженство наслаждением, поскольку их природа разная.

Разница колоссальная, хотя результат может казаться схожим, тот кто не знает вкуса духовного блаженства и не знает разницы между блаженством и наслаждением, может принять наслаждение за подобное блаженство.

Все наши споры с вами возникали от того, что вы постоянно проповедуете наслаждение, а я возражаю поскольку сами понятие наслаждения еще не говорит о том, *каким образом оно достигнуто, какой деятельностью* .

Поэтому я и говорю, не для наслаждения (чувство), а для служения (деятельность) в том смысле (служение Кришне, духовная дхарма), о котором договорились в предыдущем посте.

У нас к сожалению, в языке нет отдельных слов для разных видов блаженства, как вот кама, ручи, бхава, рага, према, снеха и т.д. Да и как проверить эти слова? Поэтому само состояние блаженства или наслаждения непроверяемо, кто-то скажет, вау, сногсшибательное блаженство, это ничего не будет говорить о методе его достижения. Ключевая разница в методе. Если оно связано со служением Кришне, это одно, а если с эксплуатацией шакти, принадлежащей тому же Кришне, это другое. 

Уже много раз приводил вам пример, можно помогать на свадьбе у друга, и  радоваться его радостью, а можно украсть невесту у друга и эксплуатировать ее для себя. И в том и в другом случае есть связь с другом. Но в одном случае это законная радость, а в другом незаконная. Зависит от деятельности.

Поэтому тут нужно правильно понять Бхактивинода. "_В его цитате те, кто ради обретения этого блаженства обращаются к Кришне, вечно пребывают в освобожденном состоянии"_ . Это все верно, если они служат Кришне как он есть, Кришне, который на Голоке, и только ему, но если они обращаются к Кришне, как он им кажется с их положения, и называют это Кришной, обращаются к нему чтобы что-то у него взять, а потом использовать это ради своего блаженства, а не ради служения Кришне, то это уже не совсем та ситуация, о которой говорит Бхактивинод, это как раз то воровство, о котором говорит Прабхупада. Если что-то делаем не ради служения Кришне, то мы просто воруем у него, ведь все приналежит ему, Кришне.

То есть существует возможность воровать у Кришны (все этим и заняты), и в том числе, воровать, обращаясь к Кришне. Чем ближе к Кришне, тем больше богатств, и тем больше можно украсть. Поэтому чем могущественнее демон, тем сильнее его привлекает Кришна. Дракон любит золото, а Кришна источник всех богатств.

Поэтому, когда Бхактивинод говорит, что ради блаженства обращаются к Кришне, ну, надо добавить к понятию блаженство и деятельность, то есть *метод обретения блаженства*. Если блаженство получено служением Кришне, это хорошо, а если наслаждение получено воровством у Кришны, это плохо. 

Каждый негодяй будет называть свое наслаждение украденным у Кришны духовным блаженством, это уже миллион раз проверено.

Даже в этом мире, если у тебя есть богатство, то нужно еще и показать откуда взял. Вдруг ты просто вор.

Поэтому если мы договоримся *под понятием духовное блаженство подразумевать не только чувство, но и метод которым оно получено, а именно служения настоящему Кришне*, тогда все однозначно. Если будем говорить* о наслаждении Кришной, то давайте под этим подразумевать обретение блаженства методом воровства невест у Кришны*. И тогда не будет неоднозначностей и споров.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Конечно. О ничего не делании речь не шла. В материальном мире нет стабильности и всё может измениться. Речь шла о том, что деятельность и состояния - это всё же два разных понятия, хотя могут быть и взаимосвязаны. 
> 
> Достижения и успех определяются по состоянию сознания, а не по деятельности. Об этом была цитата выше. Все мы делаем одни и те же действия, но результат разный, потому что выполняем эти действия в определенном состоянии сознания, в определенном умонастроении, определенном состоянии сердца, чувств.


К сожалению, состояние еще не о чем не говорит. Оно непроверяемо. Например когда демоны захватывают райские миры, они обретают состояние и богатства полубогов. И что теперь, считать их полубогами на том основании что они живут во дворце полубогов?

Они украли эти богатства, а не заслужили. Даже в этом мире, есть кто богат заслуженно, а есть кто богат воровством.

То есть нужно смотреть не на само богатство, а на деятельность человека. Йоги в своих пещерах могут отречься от материальных чувств и привязанностей, могут ощущать блаженство, но это же не служение Кришне. Или иммитаторы, могут изображать из себя преданных, кичась ворованным блаженством.

Насчет вашего высказывания, что достижения и успех определяются по состоянию сознания, а не по деятельности, Кришна говорит обратное.

_"Сражайся во имя сражения и не думай о счастье и горе, потерях и приобретениях, победе и поражении. Действуя так, ты никогда не навлечешь на себя греха."_
_Тем, кто слишком привязан к чувственным удовольствиям и материальному богатству и чей ум из-за этого все время пребывает в заблуждении, не хватает решимости посвятить себя преданному служению Верховному Господу.
О Арджуна, выполняй свой долг невозмутимо, без привязанности, не беспокоясь о победе или поражении. Такое умение владеть собой называют йогой.
О Дхананджая, силой преданного служения отбрось всю порочную деятельность и в таком умонастроении вручи себя Господу. Только скупцы стремятся к плодам своего труда.
Тот, кто преданно служит Господу, уже в этой жизни освобождается от последствий хороших и дурных поступков. Поэтому посвяти жизнь йоге, которая является искусством деятельности.
Истинное умиротворение обретает лишь тот, кто полностью изжил в себе стремление к чувственным удовольствиям (в том числе и стремление к блаженству, как один из видов наслаждений - примечание мое), свободен от желаний, не считает себя обладателем чего-либо и избавился от ложного эго.
ТЕКСТ 72 : Таков путь духовной жизни, посвященной Богу. Вступив на него, человек освобождается от оков иллюзии, и, даже если божественное сознание придет к нему лишь перед самой смертью, он получит право войти в царство Бога._

_Ты имеешь право заниматься предписанной тебе деятельностью, но плоды ее тебе не принадлежат_

Кришна здесь говорит - делай, а не привязывайся к состояниям, к плодам, все эти плоды и состояния тебе не принадлежат. Кто привязан к плодам, не могут делать дхарму. Они будут думать, о, а как же мое состояние, как же мои плоды, как же мое блаженство, как же я обладатель состояния, а вдруг потеряю. Не считай себя обладателем чего-либо, а исполняй долг, дхарму, деятельность. Все эти блаженства, наслаждения - это препятствие, поскольку если человек привязан, то он не может делать то, что нужно, он будет рабом этого блаженства.

Поэтому Кришна так говорит - не будь привязан, а сражайся во имя сражения. Во имя меня.

Это очень важно понять, и это понимание говорит о многом. Если человек считает блаженство высшей целью, то он не понял ничего. Кришна выше блаженства, вот что нужно увидеть. Только так можно стать настоящим слугой Кришны, только так можно по настоящему полюбить. Поэтому правильно в нашей сиддханте, что Кришна наслаждающийся, а джива - та кем наслаждаются.

*Человек любит любимого не ради блаженства любви, а ради блага своего любимого. Собственное блаженство это эгоизм, и тот кто любит своего возлюбленного, он любит не свое чувство, а его самого, и ради его блага готов отказаться от любого чувства. Так он свободен в истинной деятельности ибо никакое чувство не стоит у него на пути, и только так он достигает наивысшего чувства. Но даже и это чувство является препятствием и не является целью, а будет отброшено ради блага возлюбленного, то есть ради деятельности, посвященной этому благу*. То есть каждый раз достигнутое состояние, чувство, блаженство, - это препятствие для последующей деятельности, препятствие для развития, для настоящей деятельности. Поэтому состояние никогда не является целью, поскольку любовь бесконечна в своем развитии. никто не может поставить целью нечто бесконечное, поскольку оно никогда не доступно. Всегда есть ближайшая цель, и завтра она будет отброшена ради следующей цели. Цели это этапы, а между ними деятельность. Но если какую-то цель назвать наивысшей, то она станет препятствием для того, чтобы пойти дальше нее. 

*Поэтому любая цель это временно, ибо она будет превзойдена, и истинная деятельность, которая ведет от цели к цели, вечна.*

Таким образом, идя от цели к цели, джива так действует, что начинает видеть каким образом цель становится неотлична от деятельности. Так устраняется двойственность.

*Если же мы отделяем состояние от деятельности, блаженство от служения, то мы отделяем себя от своего предназначения слуги Кришны, между нами встает ложное эго в виде я и мое, я наслаждаюсь, мое блаженство, ведь именно тогда может идти речь о состояниях своих, тогда мы по прежнему в двойственности, и ни о каком служении речь не идет.

В духовном мире речь не идет о своих состояниях. Если бы вы там были, то понимали бы каким образом это происходит, и все эти бесконечные наши споры не возникали бы.*

И все эти цитаты Бхактивинода об обретении блаженства, они ничему этому не противоречат. Но надо правильно их понять, с духовной точки зрения, о каком блаженстве речь и откуда оно берется. В состоянии двойственности естественно кажется что речь идет о моем личном блаженстве, как о состоянии, как о неком благе. Поэтому я десять раз уже у вас спрашивал - откуда берется любовь и блаженство? Но вы ни разу не ответили. И даже Бхактивинод отвечает, что любовь имеет природу служения Кришне, *это не будет понятно до тех пор, пока сам человек это не пройдет и не увидит как это происходит и откуда что берется. До тех пор он будет изобличать сам себя. Поэтому я просил вас не проповедовать, т.к. своей проповедью вы изобличаете свои заблуждения, и пытаетесь других поставить на этот путь. Не будьте Путаной для начинающих преданных.*

Уже я писал, что не нужно говорить просто о деятельности, вкладывая в нее неизвестно что. Давайте истинной деятельностью считать и *подразумевать в текстах* служение Кришне, а не неизвестно какое блаженство, проистекающее неизвестно из чего, хотя впрочем известно из чего, но подается оно как служение, яд под видом молока.

----------


## Prema

> Ну давайте договоримся под понятием *служение* понимать *служение Кришне* в том виде, как сам Кришна о нем говорит в БГ, и дело с концом. Не будем понимать под служением Кришне внешнюю деятельность ради чего-то или кого-то иного, отличного от Кришны. Служение Кришне - значит служение Кришне, не майе, не демонам, не полубогам. Будем понимать под служением Кришне духовную дхарму. И назовем это истинной деятельностью, духовной дхармой.
> 
> Тогда не нужно будет вкладывать разное понимание.


Хорошо. Тогда можно использовать стих 10.10:

"*Тех, кто постоянно служит Мне с любовью и преданностью, Я наделяю разумом, который помогает им прийти ко Мне*".

Как Сам Кришна говорит в этом стихе, прийти к Нему могут только те кто служат Ему с любовью и преданностью.

----------


## Prema

> Поэтому если мы договоримся *под понятием духовное блаженство подразумевать не только чувство, но и метод которым оно получено, а именно служения настоящему Кришне*, тогда все однозначно. Если будем говорить* о наслаждении Кришной, то давайте под этим подразумевать обретение блаженства методом воровства невест у Кришны*. И тогда не будет неоднозначностей и споров.


Я понимаю о чём вы. Но то, о чём вы пишете это нонсенс. Нельзя наслаждаться Кришной не достигнув совершенства. Как можно украсть духовное блаженство или наслаждение (назовите как хотите) и наслаждаться Кришной незаконно? Если знаете, то приведите пример.

----------


## Prema

> К сожалению, состояние еще не о чем не говорит. Оно непроверяемо. Например когда демоны захватывают райские миры, они обретают состояние и богатства полубогов. И что теперь, считать их полубогами на том основании что они живут во дворце полубогов?
> 
> Они украли эти богатства, а не заслужили. Даже в этом мире, есть кто богат заслуженно, а есть кто богат воровством.
> 
> То есть нужно смотреть не на само богатство, а на деятельность человека. Йоги в своих пещерах могут отречься от материальных чувств и привязанностей, могут ощущать блаженство, но это же не служение Кришне. Или имитаторы, могут изображать из себя преданных, кичась ворованным блаженством.


А кто должен проверять?  :smilies:  Или кому что нужно доказывать? Это интимные личные отношения с Кришной каждого. Я не говорю о каких то социальных отношениях в материальном мире. Меня это абсолютно не интересует. Главное каждый сам для себя должен понять и установить свои личные отношения с Кришной. А вы пишете о какой то материальной карьере в среде преданных. Если не стремится ни к какой карьере, а искренне стремиться к взаимоотношениям с Кришной в любовном преданном служении, то ни о каком обмане, воровстве и тому подобном и речи быть не может. Нет смысла себя обманывать. Тоже самое об имитаторах, которые пытаются извлечь материальную выгоду из своего притворного преданного служения.

Сами выше предлагали писать о чистом преданном служении в любви и преданности, а сейчас перешли на материальные понятия. Те, кто действительно хотят обрести прему, абсолютно не интересуются никакими материальными выгодами. Уж поверьте. А те, кто достигли премы, тем более. Они ищут только общества Кришны и вообще избегают мирского общения.

----------


## Prema

> В духовном мире речь не идет о своих состояниях. Если бы вы там были, то понимали бы каким образом это происходит, и все эти бесконечные наши споры не возникали бы.


Я ни с кем не спорю. У меня нет цели и желания кому-то что-то доказывать. Я выражаю своё мнение опираясь на писания и опыт. 




> Поэтому я просил вас не проповедовать, т.к. своей проповедью вы изобличаете свои заблуждения, и пытаетесь других поставить на этот путь. Не будьте Путаной для начинающих преданных.


А я обязана выполнять вашу просьбу? Мне кажется это наглостью с вашей стороны. Вы кто чтобы запрещать мне писать или выгонять меня? Вы такой же пользователь как и я. Если администрация решит, что необходимо принять меры, то она примет их. А вообще нужно самому достичь совершенства, чтобы судить других. 




> Уже я писал, что не нужно говорить просто о деятельности, вкладывая в нее неизвестно что. Давайте истинной деятельностью считать и *подразумевать в текстах* служение Кришне, а не неизвестно какое блаженство, проистекающее неизвестно из чего, хотя впрочем известно из чего, но подается оно как служение, яд под видом молока.


Так вам просто не нужно со мной общаться. Или жалуйтесь.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Я понимаю о чём вы. Но то, о чём вы пишете это нонсенс. Нельзя наслаждаться Кришной не достигнув совершенства. Как можно украсть духовное блаженство или наслаждение (назовите как хотите) и наслаждаться Кришной незаконно? Если знаете, то приведите пример.


Например как Равана украл Ситу у Господа Рамы. Сита - это энергия наслаждения Господа. Господом нельзя наслаждаться даже достигнув совершенства. Духовное блаженство не означает наслаждение Господом, наоборот, это Господь наслаждающийся, а энергии - то чем он наслаждается. Но энергии могут наслаждаться другими энергиями, ведь они подобны Господу, хотят им стать. Тогда они эксплуатируют друг друга ради наслаждения. В этом состоит материальный мир. Здесь не духовное блаженство методом служения Господу, а наслаждение методом эксплуатации других энергий. И какое же наслаждение самое высшее? - наслаждаться приближенными Господа, чем ближе к Господу, тем потенция наслаждения выше, поэтому высшее наслаждение методом эксплуатации - это украсть Ситу, украсть всю энергию не для служения, приблизиться к ней обманом, как Равана приблизился к Сите, превратившись в мудреца, но не для служения, а для ее эксплуатации. Причем важно отсутствие Рамы. В присутствии Рамы невозможно наслаждаться Ситой, но если Рама ушел, то это возможно. Я вам много раз приводил пример про служить на свадьбе друга и украсть невесту у друга. К сожалению это возможно и реализуемо.

Точно также можно украсть Радху у Кришны. Есть много практик популярных в наши демонические времена по пробуждению Кундалини, и многих других подобных, вот взять хотя бы некоторые практики Ошо и иже с ним, ради чего все это? Ради наслаждения ею. Сама по себе Кундалини без Кришны не является Радхой, как и Сита без Рамы это не Сита, а лже-Сита, Майя-Сита, но тут ситуация, когда количество превращается в качество. Конечно это не качество Ситы или Радхи, но по сравнению с тем, какие наслаждения имеет рядовой человек, эти наслаждения ошеломляющие. Именно своим количеством, когда количество переходит в новое качество.

Такое практик эксплуататор может возомнить, что он служит Богу, т.к. его ощущения по его пониманию, божественны. Но на самом деле он эксплуатирует божественную природу (втягивая ее в этот мир, как Равана увез Ситу на Ланку), и с этой точки зрения он первый из демонов.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> А кто должен проверять?  Или кому что нужно доказывать? Это интимные личные отношения с Кришной каждого. Я не говорю о каких то социальных отношениях в материальном мире. Меня это абсолютно не интересует. Главное каждый сам для себя должен понять и установить свои личные отношения с Кришной. А вы пишете о какой то материальной карьере в среде преданных. Если не стремится ни к какой карьере, а искренне стремиться к взаимоотношениям с Кришной в любовном преданном служении, то ни о каком обмане, воровстве и тому подобном и речи быть не может. Нет смысла себя обманывать. Тоже самое об имитаторах, которые пытаются извлечь материальную выгоду из своего притворного преданного служения.
> 
> Сами выше предлагали писать о чистом преданном служении в любви и преданности, а сейчас перешли на материальные понятия. Те, кто действительно хотят обрести прему, абсолютно не интересуются никакими материальными выгодами. Уж поверьте. А те, кто достигли премы, тем более. Они ищут только общества Кришны и вообще избегают мирского общения.


Я не пишу о материальный понятиях. Я думаю Равана, укравший Ситу, очень даже любил ее и ценил. Как минимум, наслаждался. Там есть чем наслаждаться. Чем ближе к Господу, тем больше богатств и достоинств у его приближенных. Тем больше потенция наслаждения. И пик этой потенции - Сита, Радха.

Вот смотрите, Равана говорит - у меня Сита, я наслаждаюсь Ситой, значит я друг Рамы. Иначе откуда у меня Сита? Он никогда не признается что украл ее. Он будет говорить, что это он преданный Рамы, и наслаждается Ситой потому что он так близок к Раме.

Чем я хуже Рамы, говорит он? Сита она с нами на двоих. Рама наслаждается, и я наслаждаюсь, мы оба наслаждаемся. В этом наши с Рамой сокровенные отношения. Таким образом он показывает другим, чего он достиг. Его критерий - наслаждение, и не важно каким образом оно получено. Он говорит что это сокровенно.

Таким образом, по цели - наслаждение, невозможно доказать, что человек преданный.

Ну Равана достиг цели, украл у Рамы самое большее, чем можно наслаждаться. Его наслаждение в каком то смысле превысило все мирские наслаждения. Если, по вашим словам, главное мерило - наслаждение, то Равана - великий преданный тогда по вашему критерию.

Но если бы Равана был преданным, то не ставил бы наслаждение как высшую цель. Поставь он такую цель, ему пришлось бы украсть Ситу чтобы ее реализовать. И это то, что вы говорите - высшая цель - наслаждение. Но для преданных это не высшая цель, это ваша ложная проповедь.

Я много раз у вас спрашивал - откуда берется любовь и наслаждения? Но вы никогда не могли ответить, и даже Бхактивинод пишет, что любовь имеет природу служения Кришне, но это вам не понятно поскольку это тайна для тех, кто этого служения не делает.

И раз вы не отвечаете конкретно, то значит и не знаете, а раз не знаете, то и не служите, а раз не служите, то вполне возможно вы украли Ситу и наслаждаетесь с нею.

А для доказательств недостаточно блаженства или наслаждения, нужно еще и знание, которое Кришна дает по вашей же цитате *"Тех, кто постоянно служит Мне с любовью и преданностью, Я наделяю разумом"*, то есть и знанием тоже.

Те, кто хотят наслаждения, тот же Равана, думаете у него мало знания? Стремление к наслаждению тоже наделяет его разумом, хитростью. Так он переоделся в мудреца, обманул Раму и Лакшмана, обманул Ситу. Но у него нет знания как служить. Он знает только как обманывать и наслаждаться.

В соседней ветке интересный фрагмент лекции БВГ про то же самое, что разум включается как любовью, так и наслаждением. Как истинной привязанностью, так и ложной. И эти разумы работают в разном направлении. Если в первом случае это буддхи-йогам (БГ 10.10), истинный разум, то во втором случае это какой-то буддхи-камам. Разум вожделения.
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post191399

Может быть я и не прав, может быть у вас духовное блаженство, заслуженное служением Кришне. Тогда почему вы не можете обьяснить откуда что берется? Казалось бы что проще. Но вы наоборот, начинаете проповедовать наслаждение, причем очень давно, и вне зависимости от метода их получения. Именно в этом причина этих дискуссий.

*Под служением мы уже с вами с вашего согласия договорились понимать служение Кришне, как он об этом говорит в БГ, даже если это выглядит со стороны как материальная деятельность. 

Осталось договориться под понятием духовное блаженство подразумевать не только чувство, но и метод которым оно получено, а именно метод служения настоящему Кришне, тогда все однозначно. Если будем говорить о наслаждении Кришной, то давайте под этим подразумевать обретение блаженства методом воровства невест у Кришны. И тогда не будет неоднозначностей и споров.*

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> А я обязана выполнять вашу просьбу? Мне кажется это наглостью с вашей стороны. Вы кто чтобы запрещать мне писать или выгонять меня? Вы такой же пользователь как и я. Если администрация решит, что необходимо принять меры, то она примет их. А вообще нужно самому достичь совершенства, чтобы судить других.


Даже Рама не запрещал Раване воровать Ситу. Но вряд ли и разрешал. Он хотел уберечь Ситу и оставил Лакшмана охранять ее. А Сита без охраны не слишком разумна. Поэтому ее может обмануть любой. 

Если вы хотите проповедовать наслаждения вне зависимости от метода их получения, то я считаю необходимым возражать против этого, и привел много аргументов почему это так. От вас пока внятных аргументов не услышал. 

Администрация тут не причем. Вы же будете проповедовать это не только здесь, но и везде. Поэтому вопрос в принципе, а не о деятельности на той или иной площадке.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Это интимные личные отношения с Кришной каждого.


Интимность в духовном мире имеет совсем другой смысл в отличие от материального. Сокровенность духовная означает что не нужно сыпать бисер перед свиньями, то есть нужно сокрыть, поэтому сокровенное, сокрытое. 

Но для духовных участников всё открыто, иначе как же они будут действовать, и в этом в отличие от сокровенности противоположная ей откровенность духовного мира, открытость. Всевозрастающее счастье возможно именно благодаря этой открытости. Закрытость материального мира приводит к тому, что счастье это может быть отобрано или утеряно. Поэтому нет никакой сокровенности, сокрытости, и тем более интимности в духовном мире, ведь интимность материальная пляшет от ложного эга, и от осквернения, от оскорбления, от владения, поэтому нужно сокрыть, удержать от других, а ничего этого в духовном мире нет, наоборот, чем деятельность чище, ближе к Богу, тем больше она приносит блага всем, и значит тем она откровеннее, открытее, тем больше она принадлежит всем, касается всех, и чем больше она доступна всем, то тем лучше для всех и каждого.

Именно поэтому Господь ничего благого не прячет, никаких секретов, наоборот, духовный мир открыт для всех искренних душ, чем больше душ в духовном мире, тем больше любви и счастья, _"Сокровищница Вайкунтхи всегда полна. Господь Кришначандра, всеобщий объект любви, постоянно зовет живых существ войти в двери этой сокровищницы."_ Кришна Самхита

_"Никто, зажегши свечу, не ставит её в сокровенном месте, ни под сосудом, но на подсвечнике, чтобы входящие видели свет."_
Евангелие от Луки 11:33"

Это конечно не означает что можно Ситу раздавать налево и направо в материальном мире. Но это и невозможно ибо без Рамы Сита перестает быть Ситой. То, что раздается в материальном мире, уже далеко не Сита. Нахожение в духовном мире как раз означает *служение* Сите и Раме. Открытость означает, что служение Сите и Раме доступно *для всех*, кто имеет для этого квалификацию. А кто не имеет, тот служит слугам Ситы-Рамы, слугам слуг Ситы-Рамы и т.д. Что же тут сокровенного? Все открыто, служите и будет вам счастье. Не служат только те, кто хочет наслаждаться больше чем служить. Кто ставит такую цель, *для кого наслаждение Ситой превыше дружбы с Рамой*. Если Рама и его чувства побоку, то остается идти к цели прямо, зачем служить Сите, если можно украсть Ситу?

В чем тут разница? Разница в том чье блаженство, чье счастье. Мое или Кришны. Если мое и делаем ради себя, то в чем же тут служение? Если Кришна радуется, если Кришна нами доволен, только тогда это служение. Если только плоды имеют для меня ценность, то это не служение.

Ачарьи находили методы рассказать падшим людям о духовном так, чтобы и бисер рассыпать, и чтобы свиньи не могли затоптать.

Иисус, не говоривший о духовном _("Если Я сказал вам о земном, и вы не верите, – как поверите, если буду говорить вам о небесном?")_, тем не менее был знатоком духовных субстанций и является для специалистов одним из авторитетов в этих вопросах. Это возможно, говорить о духовном материальными словами. Кто имеет уши, услышит.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Я понимаю о чём вы. Но то, о чём вы пишете это нонсенс. Нельзя наслаждаться Кришной не достигнув совершенства. Как можно украсть духовное блаженство или наслаждение (назовите как хотите) и наслаждаться Кришной незаконно? Если знаете, то приведите пример.


Еще один пример, как демоны видят даже в боге только свое наслаждение - Мохини мурти. Полубоги спокойно относятся к энергиям господа, но демоны сходят по ним с ума, поскольку это же такая возможность понаслаждаться.Они там все с ума посходили от так называемой любви к Мохини. И, несомненно, считали что они достигли совершенства. Пока все рядовые люди наслаждаются материальным миром, они ого-го, наслаждаются сокровенными отношениями с самим господом, Мохини. Естественно, что про Вриндаван в таком случае они ничего не знают.

Но есть истории и про таких демонов, которые проникают во Вриндаван и воруют гопи, прячут их в своих пещерах ( низводят на свой уровень для наслаждения). Есть ещё демоны, которые захватывают сады во Вриндаване, например талаван, где растут вкусные плоды, предназначенные полубогам и преданным. Дхенука охраняет этот сад Камсы для его божественных наслаждений, ведь из этих плодов делают божественный нектар. 

Ещё из пахтанья океана кое-какие плоды для наслаждений получили демоны из из преданного служения, посвященного наслаждениям. Например, Варуни и апсары.

Ещё мы знаем, что демоны иногда захватывают все миры, включая райские и предаются там райским наслаждениям.

Можно найти еще много других примеров из шб.

Во всех этих случаях демоны ничего не знают про служение Кришне и его слугам, зато они хорошо знают где и как божественно наслаждаться. Имея доступ к божественным наслаждениям, они считают что достигли совершенства. Они говорят вот точно как вы, что нельзя наслаждаться Кришной, не достигнув совершенства, а достигнув, можно. И не важно какими методами, ведь главное это их личное наслаждение.

----------


## Prema

> Например как Равана украл Ситу у Господа Рамы. 
> 
> Точно также можно украсть Радху у Кришны.


Никто не может украсть Ситу у Рамы, как и Радху у Кришны  :smilies: .

Равана никак не смог насладиться Ситой, он лишь создал себе множество проблем, которые привели к его гибели. 




> Такое практик эксплуататор может возомнить, что он служит Богу, т.к. его ощущения по его пониманию, божественны. Но на самом деле он эксплуатирует божественную природу (втягивая ее в этот мир, как Равана увез Ситу на Ланку), и с этой точки зрения он первый из демонов.


А вы какое к этому имеете отношение? Или вы боретесь с эксплуататорами духовной энергии? Возможно в материальном мире можно встретить кого угодно. Но не лучше ли сначала заняться своим собственным развитием? А вдруг станете уттама-вайшнавом и глаза откроются, посмотрите, а вокруг все служат Кришне  :smilies: .

----------


## Prema

> Таким образом, по цели - наслаждение, невозможно доказать, что человек преданный.


Я у вас уже спрашивала, но вы так и не ответили. Кто кому должен доказывать? Или вы экзаменатор в школе бхакти и это ваш профессиональный интерес? Вы гуру, ачарья? Или вы просто на добровольных началах наводите порядок в среде вайшнавов? Я не пойму какое мы с вами к этому имеем отношение? Зачем вы снова и снова обсуждаете эту тему?




> Я много раз у вас спрашивал - откуда берется любовь и наслаждения? Но вы никогда не могли ответить, и даже Бхактивинод пишет, что любовь имеет природу служения Кришне, но это вам не понятно поскольку это тайна для тех, кто этого служения не делает.


Я много раз вам отвечала. Но спрашивают обычно, когда желают понять, но у вас какие то свои цели. Если вы читаете Бхактивинода Тхакура, то зачем вы еще и у меня спрашиваете?




> И раз вы не отвечаете конкретно, то значит и не знаете, а раз не знаете, то и не служите, а раз не служите, то вполне возможно вы украли Ситу и наслаждаетесь с нею.


Конечно. Мы с Ситой как и с Радхой подруги  :smilies: .




> Может быть я и не прав, может быть у вас духовное блаженство, заслуженное служением Кришне. Тогда почему вы не можете обьяснить откуда что берется? Казалось бы что проще. Но вы наоборот, начинаете проповедовать наслаждение, причем очень давно, и вне зависимости от метода их получения. Именно в этом причина этих дискуссий.


А что я должна объяснять? Я уже все много раз объяснила. Я что на экзамене?  :smilies: . Мне не нужна оценка и признание. Вы можете думать обо мне что хотите. Вы как и я можете только выражать своё личное мнение. И то что я проповедую наслаждение это только лишь ваше личное мнение. Хотя я ничего и не проповедую, я лишь в основном цитирую писания. А то что вы их еще пока не понимаете, ну не моя в этом вина.

----------


## Prema

> Если вы хотите проповедовать наслаждения вне зависимости от метода их получения, то я считаю необходимым возражать против этого, и привел много аргументов почему это так. От вас пока внятных аргументов не услышал. 
> 
> Администрация тут не причем. Вы же будете проповедовать это не только здесь, но и везде. Поэтому вопрос в принципе, а не о деятельности на той или иной площадке.


Во-первых это ваше личное мнение и вы бы поостереглись так настойчиво его высказывать. А во-вторых это не ваше дело. Вы не выше меня ни по материальному ни по духовному положению. Вы не гуру для меня и не наставник и я уже вам писала, что в ваших советах, а тем более указаниях я не нуждаюсь. Как вариант, проситесь в модераторы на форуме и наводите порядок тогда уже.

----------


## Prema

> Еще один пример, как демоны видят даже в боге только свое наслаждение - Мохини мурти. Полубоги спокойно относятся к энергиям господа, но демоны сходят по ним с ума, поскольку это же такая возможность понаслаждаться.Они там все с ума посходили от так называемой любви к Мохини. 
> 
> Но есть истории и про таких демонов, которые проникают во Вриндаван и воруют гопи, прячут их в своих пещерах ( низводят на свой уровень для наслаждения). 
> 
> Во всех этих случаях демоны ничего не знают про служение Кришне и его слугам, зато они хорошо знают где и как божественно наслаждаться. Имея доступ к божественным наслаждениям, они считают что достигли совершенства. Они говорят вот точно как вы, что нельзя наслаждаться Кришной, не достигнув совершенства, а достигнув, можно. И не важно какими методами, ведь главное это их личное наслаждение.


Да оставьте вы их в покое, этих демонов  :smilies: . Если вам хватит жизни достичь совершенства в преданном служении, то потом, если будет желание, подумаете чем еще заняться. Или вы постоянно видите демонов вокруг себя?  :smilies: 

Я просила вас привести реальные примеры, которые вы лично встречали в жизни, а ШБ я и сама читала. И вы опять путаете материальное и духовное наслаждение. Я так поняла из нашего с вами долгого общения, что для вас между ними нет никакой разницы.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Никто не может украсть Ситу у Рамы, как и Радху у Кришны .
> Равана никак не смог насладиться Ситой, он лишь создал себе множество проблем, которые привели к его гибели.


И все? А аргументы? Почему? Проблемы были потом, а наслаждение сейчас. Разве не так все делают? 




> А вы какое к этому имеете отношение? Или вы боретесь с эксплуататорами духовной энергии? Возможно в материальном мире можно встретить кого угодно. Но не лучше ли сначала заняться своим собственным развитием? А вдруг станете уттама-вайшнавом и глаза откроются, посмотрите, а вокруг все служат Кришне .


От Раван и иже с ними куча проблем. В том числе и меня это касается и всех вообще. Страдания от них. Никому это не все равно, и мне в том числе.

Все служат Кришне - это в вас говорит сентиментальный разум. Арджуна так говорил, все эти негодяи мои родственники. И убийцы служат Кришне и воры и негодяи. Займемся ка своим развитием, оставим убийц, воров и негодяев кому-то другому. Кому?

Во мне говорит желание разобраться и помочь ближнему. Все в этом мире воруют невест, все воруют, так говорил и Прабхупада. Не нужно их оправдывать, нужно что-то с этим делать.

Все создают себе и друг другу проблемы таким образом. Мне трудно понять как можно не иметь к этому отношения.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Я у вас уже спрашивала, но вы так и не ответили. Кто кому должен доказывать? Или вы экзаменатор в школе бхакти и это ваш профессиональный интерес? Вы гуру, ачарья? Или вы просто на добровольных началах наводите порядок в среде вайшнавов? Я не пойму какое мы с вами к этому имеем отношение? Зачем вы снова и снова обсуждаете эту тему?


Если человек что-то проповедует, он должен это обосновать. Я не навожу порядок, я просто задаю одни и те же вопросы, на которые надеюсь когда-то получить ответы. Вот вы проповедуете культ наслаждения, а мне видится что это противоречит нашим писаниям.
Вы можете не доказывать, то тогда ваши проповеди бездоказательны. Это просто фанатизм тогда или что-то в этом роде, из разряда говорю сам не знаю что.

Что по вашему можно говорить что угодно, не удосуживаясь обьяснять почему это так? Тогда ваши слова это демагогия просто.

Если вы проповедуете, то за вашими словами должны стоять шрути, а также то, что вы говорите должно подтверждаться гуру, садху, шастрами. Тогда это авторитетно.

То есть доказывать нужно, иначе кто примет ваши слова, если они противоречат этому?




> Я много раз вам отвечала. Но спрашивают обычно, когда желают понять, но у вас какие то свои цели. Если вы читаете Бхактивинода Тхакура, то зачем вы еще и у меня спрашиваете?


Что же вы отвечали? Что-то я не помню, не могли бы вы напомнить? У вас спрашивать затем, что у Бхактивинода я не вижу противоречий, а у вас вижу. У него знание непротиворечивое. А ваше знание противоречит самому себе, и в том числе и знанию Бхактивинода.




> Конечно. Мы с Ситой как и с Радхой подруги .


Не сомневаюсь. Еще неизвестно кто кому служит, да?




> А что я должна объяснять? Я уже все много раз объяснила. Я что на экзамене? . Мне не нужна оценка и признание. Вы можете думать обо мне что хотите. Вы как и я можете только выражать своё личное мнение. И то что я проповедую наслаждение это только лишь ваше личное мнение. Хотя я ничего и не проповедую, я лишь в основном цитирую писания. А то что вы их еще пока не понимаете, ну не моя в этом вина.


Ну объяснить откуда берется духовное блаженство. И чем оно отличается от материального. Почему одно хорошо, а другое плохо.
Ну мы не понимаем, это понятно, но вы то можете объяснить то, как вы понимаете. Вот и объяснили бы свое понимание. Почему Кришна говорит, что не нужно привязываться к плодам, а вы говорите, что нужно привязываться к наслаждениям, и что они и есть цель. Почему такая нестыковка. И т.д. Мне, например, непонятна эта нестыковка. Если вам понятна, так и обьяснили бы.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Во-первых это ваше личное мнение и вы бы поостереглись так настойчиво его высказывать. А во-вторых это не ваше дело. Вы не выше меня ни по материальному ни по духовному положению. Вы не гуру для меня и не наставник и я уже вам писала, что в ваших советах, а тем более указаниях я не нуждаюсь. Как вариант, проситесь в модераторы на форуме и наводите порядок тогда уже.


Зачем мне остерегаться? Я не боюсь ответить на вопросы, если кому что непонятно. И потом, мне самому интересно узнать истину, и если кто-то несогласен с тем, что я говорю, пусть выскажется, если он видит заблуждение, то чего же лучше, чем узнать свои заблуждения? 

Ну если мне нельзя высказать свои вопросы к вам, то зачем вы вообще тогда на форуме пишете? Ведь вы же пишете здесь текст, и я по вашему тексту задаю вопросы. Что тут неправильного? Мои вопросы это не наставления, это просто вопросы, что, как и почему.

Мне лично непонятна ваша позиция. Вы ничего не обьясняете, а просто упрямитесь. Вы что не видите противоречия между тем, что вы проповедуете и тем, что Кришна говорит в БГ?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Да оставьте вы их в покое, этих демонов . Если вам хватит жизни достичь совершенства в преданном служении, то потом, если будет желание, подумаете чем еще заняться. Или вы постоянно видите демонов вокруг себя? 
> 
> Я просила вас привести реальные примеры, которые вы лично встречали в жизни, а ШБ я и сама читала. И вы опять путаете материальное и духовное наслаждение. Я так поняла из нашего с вами долгого общения, что для вас между ними нет никакой разницы.


Да, действительно демонов вокруг хватает. И не только вокруг. Это актуальный вопрос для меня. Если бы был не актуальный, я бы об этом не говорил. 

Да, вот интересно было бы послушать ваше объяснение в чем разница между материальным и духовным наслаждением. Если имеете возможность, напишите.

Мои примеры из личной жизни - реально в каждом есть Равана, ворующий Ситу у Рамы для собственных наслаждений. Вся наша жизнь это эксплуатация энергий Кришны. Буквально каждый вдох, каждый шаг. Если этот вдох и шаг для дхармы, то это куда еще ни шло, но если для наслаждений, то это уже демонизм чистой воды. 

Кришна говорит в БГ, что "*Но тот, кто наслаждается этими благами, не принося их в жертву полубогам, безусловно, является вором*"
В комментарии Прабхупада пишет
_"Всем этим нас снабжают представители Господа, чтобы, правильно используя их дары, мы были здоровыми и могли осознать свою духовную природу, а затем достичь высшей цели жизни — положить конец нашей борьбе за существование в материальном мире. Достичь этой цели можно, совершая ягьи. Если же мы забываем, в чем цель человеческой жизни, и просто наслаждаемся дарами полубогов, все больше и больше запутываясь в сетях материальной жизни (что противоречит цели сотворения этого мира), значит, мы воры, и потому законы природы сурово наказывают нас. В обществе, состоящем из воров, никогда не будет счастья, ибо вор не знает, ради чего стоит жить. Закоренелые воры-материалисты не имеют высшей цели жизни. Они стремятся только к чувственным удовольствиям и не знают, как совершать ягьи."_

Всё общество состоит из воров. Каких же еще примеров из жизни вам нужно? Мы вдохнуть не можем, не украв. Шагу ступить не можем, не эксплуатируя то, что дают нам другие. И это не аллегория. Все наше тело заимствовано. Оно не наше. Любое наше действие оплачено чьей-то жертвой. Возникает вопрос - какой смысл в нашем существовании, если эта жертва потрачена ради просто нашего наслаждения?

Но вы говорите, что все служат Кришне. Это сентиментальное суждение из разряда что угодно считать чем угодно. Мы не можем служить одновременно будучи ворами. Что-то одно, или Богу или маммоне.

Ребенок пользуется тем, что дают ему родители, и это оправдано, если он вырастет достойным человеком, исполняющим дхарму. Но если он вырастет вором, то он не оправдывает те жертвы, что в него вложены. Деградация делает жизнь неоправданной, поскольку все хотят счастья. Если небольшое счастье куплено ценой большого страдания, то общее количество счастья уменьшается. Страдание оправдано когда за его счет общее количество счастья увеличивается. Простая духовная физика.

Кстати, мы должны попросить прощения за флуд в этой теме. По поводу этой темы в этом фрагменте комментария Прабхупада дает ответ, можно ли делать что угодно в этой жизни. Он говорит что нельзя делать то, что противоречит цели создания этого мира. Мы не можем просто наслаждаться. Наслаждение не может быть нашей целью.

Вот Прабхупада говорит "чувственные удовольствия". Что такое вообще чувства? Чем чувственные удовольствия отличаются от духовных? Есть ли у души чувства? В чем проблема чувственных удовольствий?

Сложно понять проблему чувственных удовольствий, вопрос воровства Ситы у Рамы, не ориентируясь в этих вопросах.

Не знаю, говорил ли что об этом Прабхупада. Он просто критиковал чувственные удовольствия, и из этой критики я понял, что это что-то плохое. Также я понял, что раз возник термин чувственные, то значит есть и какие-то другие, нечувственные. И раз плохо именно чувственные, то нечувственные наверное не плохо. Логично?

Попрактиковав йогу и мантру, я понял, что есть какие-то внутренние чувства, и внешние. И вот, чувственные, это относится ко всем чувствам или только к внешним? Любовь это ведь чувство? Если любовь это чувство, то относится ли она к чувственным удовольствиям?

Потом, благодаря практике я понял откуда берутся все чувства, как внутренние, так и внешние, что их причина и источник, и что влияет на их качество.

С этой точки зрения нет проблем в самих чувствах, а есть проблема в деятельности, которая приводит к тому или иному чувству. К деятельности относится слово удовольствие, наслаждение, блаженство. Все это имеет причиной ту или иную деятельность. И вот, один род деятельности, а именно служение приводит к одним чувствам, а воровство, эксплуатация к другим. И они могут быть очень похожи, но всё таки направленность разная, есть существенное отличие как диез и бемоль, повышение и понижение.

Когда в результате нашей деятельности мы повышаем что угодно, как диез, то это служение, и блаженство полученное этим образом, оно заслужено, оно соответствует истине, как мажор, чувства соответствуют деятельности, а когда мы понижаем что угодно, как бемоль, то возникает наслаждение, и оно не соответствует истине, как минор. Потому что это как смех сквозь слезы, за одно повышение заплачено десятью или сотней понижений.

То есть вкус блаженства отличается от вкуса наслаждения наподобие как мажорная мелодия отличается от минорной, которая является своего рода трагедией. Но и в ней есть свет, и даже она может быть оправдана эта жертва, поскольку если даже кто-то один освободился, то это надежа для остальных, заплативших за этой понижением.

Это очень легко понять. Например алкоголь освобождает часть наших чувств, но взамен забирает разум. Поскольку там есть освобождение, то есть и наслаждение, но тема минорная, т.к. за него дорого и может быть неоправдано заплачено. В общем и целом деградация, даже несмотря на частичное возвышение. То же самое и секс. Это дорогое удовольствие. Дорогая цена. И все остальные наслаждения впрочем то же. За все нужно платить и вся наша жизнь в кредит. Разве я этого не говорил раньше?

Это всё большая большая общая проблема, и решается она очень трудно, то, что я вижу вокруг, она вообще практически не решается, вот правильно, единицы на миллион. А все остальное один сплошной минор и трагедия.

Мы можем конечно строить себе воздушные замки, но в общем и целом деградируем как каждый в отдельности, так и все общество в целом. Если посмотреть на состояние общества старых людей, то очевидно куда все это движется под проповедь о наслаждениях.

В этом связи очень остро стоит вопрос проповеди наслаждений (чувственных и не чувственных), любых, поскольку природа их в общем то одинаковая, в отличие от духовного блаженства, природа которого похожа, но направление другое и ненужной жертвы нет, наоборот, то, что там ненужная жертва, здесь эта жертва - благо.

Наслаждение это когда чтобы не дать сгнить последнему полену, бросают в болото десять поленьев. Тогда хотя бы одно остается целым. В этот раз осталось одно. А что будем бросать в болото следующий раз? А духовное блаженство это когда и одно полено горит и еще десять рядом от него загораются. Ничто не пропадает, а все жертвуется и так переходит в огонь.

Но вот вы знаете откуда что берется? Блаженство или наслаждение. Кто и чем за это платит? Обычные люди, им без разницы. Главное побольше и того и другого, не важно чего. Вот вы говорите, что не должны отчитываться. Но все мы будем отчитываться. Конечно не передо мной, мне бы самому отчитаться. Но этот вопрос актуален для всех. Не так, что этого вопроса нет, и что хочу, то и делаю.

Если вы действительно знаете истину что делаете, то знаете что и откуда берется и куда девается. И можете обьяснить. Весь процесс. Если нет, и главное побольше, не важно чего и какой ценой, то это то же самое воровство что и у всех.

Знаете как говорят, черт кроется в деталях. Все может быть похоже, сахаджия и служение, внешне не отличить. Вся фишка в деталях. В больших и важных мелочах. Но про детали вы напрочь отказываетесь. Мол спросите у Бактивинода детали. Ваше дело. Но тогда и не имеете права проповедовать. Бхактивинод имеет, т.к. знает детали. Где гарантия для других, если вы сами не знаете что с вами? Это безответственно как минимум и перед собой и перед другими. 

Проповедник, он не хвастается блаженством, а хотя бы помочь другим людям отчитаться за свою жизнь, чтобы хотя бы они не деградировали. Он берёт за них ответственность, как гуру, он предлагает им проверенное средство. И если они его спросят, а не яд ли он им предлагает, он должен ответить и объяснить так чтобы и они поняли и не были фанатиками, а поступали разумно. Также делает и Кришна, если он ведёт к себе человека, то всё объясняет и даёт ему разум понять, чтобы человек этот действовал разумно, а не фанатично.

Если у вас всё хорошо, то мои вопросы вам не навредят и раздражения не вызовут. И если вы проповедуете, то просто обязаны объяснять и делиться разумом.

Перефразируя Иисуса "Итак если вы, будучи злы, умеете даяния благие давать детям вашим, тем более Отец ваш Небесный даст блага просящим у Него", можно сказать если мы, будучи неразумны, делимся с детьми разумом, то тем более должен делиться проповедник со своими братьями. Также сказал господь  "будьте совершенны как отец ваш небесный", то и проповедник должен делать своих братьев совершенными, а не фанатичными.

Если даже мы с вами делаем друг другу замечание ради поиска истины, то это проповедь, а значит должны объяснять и делиться пониманием, разумом.

Тот кто говорит что он никому ничего не обязан объяснять, он первый должен молчать по его же логике.

А если уже начал писать, и объяснять, то должен идти до конца, а не прятаться за Бхактивинодов. Если же прячется, тогда ничего своего и не говорить ни слова, и даже цитаты не имеет права дергать, ведь дергать цитаты тоже свой разум нужен, а не чужой, и за него отвечать самому. Если отвечать не хочет, то имеет право только целыми произведениями рекомендовать, а не отдельными цитатами.

----------


## Prema

> И все? А аргументы? Почему? Проблемы были потом, а наслаждение сейчас. Разве не так все делают?


Это то, о чем я писала, что вы не отличаете материальное и духовное наслаждение. Да, если говорить о материальных наслаждениях, то так и есть - сначала наслаждение, а потом расплата. Так устроен этот мир. Духовное наслаждение же - это духовная энергия, соприкосновение с ней возвышает.




> Все создают себе и друг другу проблемы таким образом. Мне трудно понять как можно не иметь к этому отношения.


Вы не можете понять из-за отсутствия любви в вашем сердце. Любовь к Кришне делает сердце мягким и поглощает настолько, что ничего не замечаешь и не видишь, кроме Кришны. Проблема не в мире. Он как раз работает по установленным Кришной законам. А проблема в нашем восприятии и понимании этих законов. Обретите сознание Кришны (любовь к Кришне) и ваше понимание и восприятие изменятся.

----------


## Prema

> Ну объяснить откуда берется духовное блаженство. И чем оно отличается от материального. Почему одно хорошо, а другое плохо. Ну мы не понимаем, это понятно, но вы то можете объяснить то, как вы понимаете. Вот и объяснили бы свое понимание. Почему Кришна говорит, что не нужно привязываться к плодам, а вы говорите, что нужно привязываться к наслаждениям, и что они и есть цель. Почему такая нестыковка. И т.д. Мне, например, непонятна эта нестыковка. Если вам понятна, так и обьяснили бы.


Потому что существуют три энергии - духовная, материальная и пограничная (живые существа). Материальная деятельность (эксплуатация материальной энергии для собственного наслаждения) привязывает нас к материальному миру и позволяет забыть о Кришне. А соприкосновение с духовной энергией позволят возродить истинную природу души. Вам нужно понять это и научиться различать. Я уже много раз об этом писала. Рупа Говами пишет в Б.р.с., что не нужно привязываться ни к чему материальному, но вместе с тем наслаждаться всем что связано с Кришной. Потому что соприкосновение с духовной энергией, очищает, возвышает и привязывает нас к Кришне.

----------


## Prema

> Зачем мне остерегаться? Я не боюсь ответить на вопросы, если кому что непонятно. И потом, мне самому интересно узнать истину, и если кто-то несогласен с тем, что я говорю, пусть выскажется, если он видит заблуждение, то чего же лучше, чем узнать свои заблуждения?


Потому что существует такой закон, что за оскорбления придется отвечать.

----------


## Prema

> Да, действительно демонов вокруг хватает. И не только вокруг. Это актуальный вопрос для меня. Если бы был не актуальный, я бы об этом не говорил.


Хотела пошутить, но промолчу  :smilies: .





> Да, вот интересно было бы послушать ваше объяснение в чем разница между материальным и духовным наслаждением. Если имеете возможность, напишите.


Это разные энергии. Одна отдаляет нас от Кришны, позволяя забыть Его, а вторая - духовная - это наша истинная природа. Контакт с духовной энергией очищает наше сознание, привязывает нас к Кришне. Наслаждение можно найти и там и там, но духовное наслаждение возвышает, а материальное еще больше обуславливает. В материальном мире можно найти много наслаждений, он для этого и предназначен. Но если мы хотим вернуться в своё естественное состояние, то мы обращаемся к Кришне и начинаем заниматься преданным служением Ему. О том, что такое преданное служение, в чём оно состоит, его виды, стадии, уровни и так далее, вы можете почитать отдельно. Только лишь скажу, что высшее наслаждение для нас и для Кришны приносят взаимоотношения. Поэтому существует 5 видов взаимоотношений с Кришной в преданном служении, как и в материальном мире. Взаимоотношения с Кришной приносят высшее наслаждение и это духовное наслаждение. Неужели это трудно понять? Вы же не бросили всё и не стали монахом, чтобы посвятить всё свою жизнь Кришне? Вы женились, завели семью, пытаясь как можно лучше устроиться в этом мире и получать наслаждение? Ведь так?  :smilies: 

Да и еще мы должны видеть прогрессируем мы или деградируем. Каков прогресс в преданном служении, качества и так далее - это описано в трудах ачарий.




> Мои примеры из личной жизни - реально в каждом есть Равана, ворующий Ситу у Рамы для собственных наслаждений. Вся наша жизнь это эксплуатация энергий Кришны. Буквально каждый вдох, каждый шаг. Если этот вдох и шаг для дхармы, то это куда еще ни шло, но если для наслаждений, то это уже демонизм чистой воды.


Вы забываете, что все великие демоны - это великие преданные, которые по просьбе Кришны играют эти роли  :smilies: . Равана, кроме того что он сын мудреца, внук праджапати Пуластьи, правнук Брахмы, великий царь, великий воин, великий брахман, великий йог, преданный Господа Шивы, он еще и слуга Кришны на Вайкунтхе. А Ситу, как и Радху никто не может украсть, потому что нет никого более великого, чем Верховная Личность Бога и только по своей воле совершает Он все эти игры в материальном мире, чтобы привлечь нас и побудить вернуться в духовный мир.

----------


## Prema

> Проповедник, он не хвастается блаженством, а хотя бы помочь другим людям отчитаться за свою жизнь, чтобы хотя бы они не деградировали. Он берёт за них ответственность, как гуру, он предлагает им проверенное средство. И если они его спросят, а не яд ли он им предлагает, он должен ответить и объяснить так чтобы и они поняли и не были фанатиками, а поступали разумно. Также делает и Кришна, если он ведёт к себе человека, то всё объясняет и даёт ему разум понять, чтобы человек этот действовал разумно, а не фанатично.
> 
> Если у вас всё хорошо, то мои вопросы вам не навредят и раздражения не вызовут. И если вы проповедуете, то просто обязаны объяснять и делиться разумом.
> 
> Если даже мы с вами делаем друг другу замечание ради поиска истины, то это проповедь, а значит должны объяснять и делиться пониманием, разумом.


Мне кажется вы преувеличиваете. Мы не проповедуем, мы просто беседуем о Кришне. Тут никто никого как гуру не воспринимает, просто каждый выражает своё мнение, делится опытом.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Мне кажется вы преувеличиваете. Мы не проповедуем, мы просто беседуем о Кришне. Тут никто никого как гуру не воспринимает, просто каждый выражает своё мнение, делится опытом.


Если вам интересно, почитав написанное вами, я ещё более укрепился в мнении, что ваша деятельность и близко не имеет отношения к сознанию Кришны. Не хотелось бы, чтобы вы людей вводили в заблуждение, даже несмотря на серьезные замечания.

На месте модераторов, я бы конечно банил всю эту сахаджию.

Извиняться не буду, что вытягивал из вас, поскольку вводите читателей в заблуждения, хотя и сами в эти заблуждения верите.

Писателям и проповедникам посвящается.

Вообще, чем меньше люди пишут, тем лучше. Удивительно, как даже писания можно перекрутить наизнанку под свои желания. Кто то из благих пожеланий написал книжку, пусть он даже святой, потом сотни лет люди все искажают. Все таки правильно когда вот сказками, притчами. Сказки труднее исказить. А если начинать терминами духовное, материальное, то всё, завтра же все будет искажено и переврано. Гибридные времена настали, время постправды.

Проповедникам есть о чем подумать, во что они вгоняют людей, проповедник значит ответственность, в отличие от безответственности пропагандистов. Нельзя вот так сказать человеку истину и исчезнуть на годы. Уж если взял над кем ответственность, то до конца.

Поэтому книжки для потомков - неблагодарное занятие. Тем более пропаганда каких-то личных опытов. Как бы не искалечить жизнь кому-то. Конечно обманутый обманываться рад, но это слабое оправдание.

Шримад бхагаватам хорошая книжка поскольку сказка. А Бхактивиноду может не стоило на английском писать все эти научные подробности, кроме, пожалуй Харинама Чинтамани. В остальном достаточно того, что есть в БГ и ШБ. Хотя в БГ вопрос войны с родственниками мало кто может понять, это вечный источник проблем для движения.

Прабхупада был более осмотрителен, говорил про простые вещи, которые трудно перекрутить.

Такие мысли.

----------


## Prema

> Если вам интересно, почитав написанное вами, я ещё более укрепился в мнении, что ваша деятельность и близко не имеет отношения к сознанию Кришны. Не хотелось бы, чтобы вы людей вводили в заблуждение, даже несмотря на серьезные замечания.


Хорошо. Значит, я так понимаю, наш диалог наконец-то завершен и все вопросы закрыты. Надеюсь в будущем вы меня не будете беспокоить вновь. Для этого есть несколько способов, просто не замечать, добавить в черный список, чтобы не видеть мои сообщения. Это так на всякий случай, если мне захочется что-то написать на форуме. Удачи вам в борьбе с самим собой  :smilies: . Можете еще рассмотреть идею создания подобного собственного форума. Это несложно и не дорого. Сможете рассказывать о Кришне и установить свои порядки. Мне кажется идея интересная.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Хорошо. Значит, я так понимаю, наш диалог наконец-то завершен и все вопросы закрыты. Надеюсь в будущем вы меня не будете беспокоить вновь. Для этого есть несколько способов, просто не замечать, добавить в черный список, чтобы не видеть мои сообщения. Это так на всякий случай, если мне захочется что-то написать на форуме. Удачи вам в борьбе с самим собой . Можете еще рассмотреть идею создания подобного собственного форума. Это несложно и не дорого. Сможете рассказывать о Кришне и установить свои порядки. Мне кажется идея интересная.


В этом же нет никакой логики. Диалог завершён поскольку все выяснено для меня лично. Но комментарии же не только для вас или для меня. Вы всё про себя да про себя. Напишу что угодно да ещё и чтобы не беспокоили. Смотря что угодно вам будет писать. Закон кармы же. Весь мир не для вас одной.

Почему то, что вы пишете не должно других беспокоить? Это же зависит не от вы или я, а от текста и его соответствия истине.

Это подобно тому, как не важно, кто, а важно что делает, деятельность.

Вы почему-то не отделяете деятельность от личности.

БВГ правильно говорил, что каждый считает себя хорошим вне зависимости от своих дел. Однако все хороши, а мир во грехе, то есть дела не очень хорошие. Так что мы не о вас, а о делах.
Мои дела тоже не хороши. Дела не важно чьи. Они сами по себе.  

Что человек делает, там он и живёт.

В преданные берут по делам, а не за красивые глаза.

Вот вы опять напишете про наслаждения за красивые глаза, как же я буду молчать, если не согласен? Я опять напишу что сознание Кришны это служение Кришне, а не наслаждение Кришной.

И что плоды, это следствие дел, а не плоды желания наслаждений. Кришна говорит, должен исполнять обязанности, но плоды тебе не принадлежат. Значит беспокойство от текстов зависит от самих текстов, а не от желания отсутствия беспокойств.

Вот смотрите, показательный момент. Вы просто хотите чтобы все закончилось, но делать для этого не делаете.  Точно так и ваше сознание Кришны, вы хотите. наслаждений, но служить, измениться самой, понять и т.д. не хотите. Вот это и видно в вашей проповеди наслаждений, а не дел. Преданность это искусство деятельности, а не искусство желания.

Где Кришна, там беспокойства, видно у вас много милости, бог вас не забыл.

Сознание Кришны значит решать вопросы посреди беспокойств, а вы предлагаете мне в пещеру или себе в пещеру.

Пещера вопросов не решает. Нужно решить вопрос и беспокойство в этом месте закончится. А вы не решаете, а бегаете от беспокойств. Это не сознание Кришны.

Как там говорили, терпеливее дерева...

----------


## Prema

> В преданные берут по делам, а не за красивые глаза.


Ваши предложения можно сразу в цитаты  :smilies: . Кто берет в преданные и где? И, наверное, выдают значок, галстук и удостоверение?  :smilies:  У вас особое отношение к преданным. Это можно увидеть по используемым словосочетаниям: принимают в преданные, нужно проверять, контролировать  :smilies: . 
Может открою вам страшную тайну, но человек становится преданным условно, когда делает Кришну целью своей жизни. А "официально", когда Кришна начинает отвечать на его служение. Т.е. когда Кришна  принимает служение преданного и признаёт его Своим преданным. И по-другому никак. А когда Кришна примет служение преданного и признает его своим слугой это станет понятно самому преданному, причём ясно и недвусмысленно. И больше никому об этом знать не нужно. Вам, наверное, и представить такое трудно, что никакого принятия, контроля, проверки, отчёта кому-либо, кроме Кришны?  :smilies: . Но это так. 



> Где Кришна, там беспокойства, видно у вас много милости, бог вас не забыл.


Милости у всех одинаково. Кришна как дождь, который проливает свои воды и на плодородные поля и на пустыню. Если не завидовать никому, а заниматься делом, то будет результат. А если завидовать преданным и не хотеть ничего делать. Но чтобы не было обидно пытаться опустить всех на свой уровень, вместо того, чтобы самому подняться на уровень преданного. То откуда возьмется результат?
Стать кем-то в материальном мире непросто, нужно много усилий и нет гарантии, что эти усилия обязательно увенчаются успехом. Стать преданным и достичь премы наоборот очень легко. Потому что требуется не так много усилий с нашей стороны, а важную роль играет ожидание милости и надежда на Кришну, и никакие материальные преграды не могут этому помешать. Этот путь всегда прост, лёгок и возвышен. Вот только желания ни у кого нет идти по нему. Материальные привязанности и желания большинству людей намного ближе, чем Кришна.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Та нету никакого признания. И не нужно оно преданным. Преданные, они по делам преданные, а не по признанию. Кто хочет признания - хотят плодов, славы и почестей. Если ребенок хочет кушать, накормил его, и ему и тебе легче, вот и всё признание, которое нужно. Никакого отдельного от дел признания не нужно и не существует. Удовлетворение сделанным, вот это и есть признание. Поэтому и говорю, что берут в преданные по делам. Если дела твои для Кришны, то вот и преданность, а если для чего другого или за красивые глаза, то и нет ничего.

Вы правы, если я считаю что дела для Кришны, а Кришна так не считает, то это не преданность, и нет ничего. Но об этом мы уже договаривались выше, не подразумевать что-то другого, отличного от преданного служения. Дела для настоящего Кришны, они неотличны от преданного служения. Дела неотличны от признания, предложение неотлично от принятия. Если ты предлагаешь, а Кришна не принимает, это не Кришна или не служение. Все это происходит всё вместе или не происходит вообще.

Можно не делать Кришну целью жизни, а просто жить для блага других, одновременно и Кришна там будет. Нам не нужны его специальные ответы на служение. Мы служим не Кришне, а служим его преданным. Кришна самодостаточен, а они нет, поэтому они ему важны, и он важен им. Мы служим их отношениям, и их благу, Преданным и Кришны. Поэтому Кришна во Вриндаавне, поэому Радха-Кришна, Сита-Рама, а не отдельно Кришна, не отдельно Рама и я, признанный слуга. Такого нет.

Служения преданным достаточно, потому что Кришна всегда в окружении преданных. Если служишь преданным, то служишь и Кришне, если хочешь служить только Кришне, да еще и ради ответа и признания, и не хочешь служить преданным, то служишь только себе и своим демонам, т.к. нет никакого Кришны без окружения преданных. Это одно из качеств Кришны (номер 62). И очень важно, нет никакого служения Кришне без служения его преданным. Выражаясь вашими словами "_Вам, наверное, и представить такое трудно_", поскольку у вас всегда Вы и Кришна, причем вы на первом месте, и нет между Вами и Кришной никаких преданных, а значит речь об вашем эго. Эго наслаждается преданными Кришны, и считает, что наслаждается Кришной, поскольку покрыто туманом невежества и облаками анартх, скрывающих Кришну и его преданных. Оно считает это наслаждение целью своей жизни, называет это " _делает Кришну целью своей жизни_", а на самом деле делает наслаждение энергиями Кришны целью своей жизни, и строит соответствующую вполне демоническую философию.

Насчет Кришна как дождь, он как туча из которой идет дождь, а сам дождь это уже не Кришна. И над пустыней дожди не идут. Есть места на земле, где уже миллионы лет не было дождя. Поэтому Кришна проливает дождь не везде, значит милости не одинаково. Значит от дел зависит. Также и солнце светит не везде и не всегда. Вроде одна Земля и одно Солнце, а в одних краях его больше, в других меньше. А кое-где оно никогда не появляется из-за туч. Я не вижу примеров, чтобы милости было одинаково. Точно так и внутри людей, у одних больше, у других меньше, соответственно мотивация разная. Внешне люди выглядят одинаково, а внутри разные. Одни в тени или в пустыне, а другие на солнце и идет дождь и радуга.

Можно поподробнее про важность ожидания милости? Вот сидит человек в пустыне и ждет дождя. И что, в чем важность подобного ожидания? Миллионы лет не было дождя и еще миллионы не будет.

Возьми посади дерево в пустыне, и носи к нему воду. Вот ближайшая доступная милость для пустыни. Так делают делами оазисы в пустыне. А дождя так и не идет. Одни делают оазисы и живут с саду, а другие сидят и ждут милости и живут в песке.

----------


## Prema

> Можно не делать Кришну целью жизни, а просто жить для блага других, одновременно и Кришна там будет. Нам не нужны его специальные ответы на служение. Мы служим не Кришне, а служим его преданным. Кришна самодостаточен, а они нет, поэтому они ему важны, и он важен им. Мы служим их отношениям, и их благу, Преданным и Кришны. Поэтому Кришна во Вриндаавне, поэому Радха-Кришна, Сита-Рама, а не отдельно Кришна, не отдельно Рама и я, признанный слуга. Такого нет.


Каждый сам решает делать или не делать и каких отношений с Кришной он хочет. Поэтому все отношения уникальны и индивидуальны. Какие отношения преданный выберет с Кришной, соответственно Кришна будет и отвечать. Кто-то не хочет делать Кришну целью своей жизни, у него другие цели, кто-то не хочет служить Кришне, думает, что Кришне это не нужно и Кришна ведет Себя во взаимоотношениях с этим преданным соответственно. Всё в наших руках. А все ограничения в нашей голове. Но все это раскрывается и познается на ступени совершенства. И главное что Кришна ведет и направляет преданного, когда преданный полагается на Него и предается Ему. Но если кто-то считает себя самостоятельным и независимым, то Кришна принимает и это и не раскрывает Себя полностью.




> Служения преданным достаточно, потому что Кришна всегда в окружении преданных. Если служишь преданным, то служишь и Кришне, если хочешь служить только Кришне, да еще и ради ответа и признания, и не хочешь служить преданным, то служишь только себе и своим демонам, т.к. нет никакого Кришны без окружения преданных. Это одно из качеств Кришны (номер 62). И очень важно, нет никакого служения Кришне без служения его преданным. Выражаясь вашими словами "_Вам, наверное, и представить такое трудно_", поскольку у вас всегда Вы и Кришна, причем вы на первом месте, и нет между Вами и Кришной никаких преданных, а значит речь об вашем эго. Эго наслаждается преданными Кришны, и считает, что наслаждается Кришной, поскольку покрыто туманом невежества и облаками анартх, скрывающих Кришну и его преданных. Оно считает это наслаждение целью своей жизни, называет это " _делает Кришну целью своей жизни_", а на самом деле делает наслаждение энергиями Кришны целью своей жизни, и строит соответствующую вполне демоническую философию.


Вы сами решаете кому вам служить - преданным, Кришне или демонам. Всё в ваших руках. Но лучше бы сначала разобраться и понять этот вопрос более глубоко. Хотя понимание прямо пропорционально любви и преданности. Но в любом случае ничего страшного не произойдет, вы просто ничего не достигнете в преданном служении. Поэтому все равно придётся действовать правильно, если захотите достичь результата.




> Можно поподробнее про важность ожидания милости? Вот сидит человек в пустыне и ждет дождя. И что, в чем важность подобного ожидания? Миллионы лет не было дождя и еще миллионы не будет.


Человеку сначала нужно понять, что дожди дают полубоги. А чтобы удовлетворить полубогов нужно совершать жертвоприношения. А чтобы получить самое ценное в этом мире прему (любовь к Богу), т.е. фактически самого Кришну, не хватит никаких усилий. Тут вопрос понимания и особых действий, т.е. нужно знать как правильно действовать и чего от нас хочет Кришна.





> Возьми посади дерево в пустыне, и носи к нему воду. Вот ближайшая доступная милость для пустыни. Так делают делами оазисы в пустыне. А дождя так и не идет. Одни делают оазисы и живут с саду, а другие сидят и ждут милости и живут в песке.


Да, можно и такие отношения установить с Кришной - ты мне - я тебе. Тогда и результат будет соответствующим.
Тут не вопрос действовать или не действовать. Мы уже об этом говорили, что вопрос не действовать не стоит. А действиями считаются не только внешние физические действия. Но нужно понимать, что осознание Кришны - это Его милость к нам, а не результат только наших усилий. Можно об этом прочесть предварительно в книгах ачарий, но осознание приходит с опытом.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Человеку сначала нужно понять, что дожди дают полубоги. А чтобы удовлетворить полубогов нужно совершать жертвоприношения. А чтобы получить самое ценное в этом мире прему (любовь к Богу), т.е. фактически самого Кришну, не хватит никаких усилий. Тут вопрос понимания и особых действий, т.е. нужно знать как правильно действовать и чего от нас хочет Кришна.


То у вас Кришна это дождь, теперь дождь дают полубоги. Вы за контекстом следите?

Почему не хватит усилий? Хватит. Служите слугам слуг и так небольшие усилия приводят к большому служению.

А вот если рассуждать как вы, что Вы и Кришна, вот тогда не хватит. Вы себя на уровень Кришны вознесли, и отсюда у вас не складывается, что как же такой крошечной душе да такие усилия. Отсюда и растет ложная философия про некие особые действия, некое особое понимание. Но с позиции слуга слуги ничего особенного и особого не нужно. Простые понятные действия. Рыба знает где глубже, а человек где лучше. Любой человек знает что такое лучше. Просто потому что он человек. Это его дхарма.

Потому что в том числе и нет привязки к результату, к плодам. А в вашем контексте всегда желание достичь чего-то. Сразу прему вам подавай. И если не достигаете, то считаете, что мало желания, надо раздуть желание. Так вот демоны и поступают. Они сразу всего хотят достичь, причем для себя.

Но слуга слуги хочет не для себя, в этом разница между философией преданных и всех остальных желающих достижений для себя.

Знание блага означает также и знание что благо не для себя. Знающий благо знает что благо само в себе, как вот Кришна, он хорош сам в себе, без привязки к кому-нибудь. В этом совершенство истинного блага. Но как только приплетать себя к этому благу, пытаться это благо заполучить себе, извлечь какие-то плоды из этого блага, так тут же это совершенное благо оскверняется и перестает быть благом, поскольку оно хорошо именно само в себе, а не во мне или в ком другом.

Этим знание блага отличается от противоположного ему наслаждения благом, которое вы проповедуете. Отсюда также растет понятие служения благу. И отсюда служение ближнему и служение слугам Кришны. Всё это из знания блага.

И если человек не знает благо само в себе, то он знает только наслаждение благом, эксплуатацию блага, то самого блага он и не знает, и тогда все виды ложных философий рождаются из этого.





> Да, можно и такие отношения установить с Кришной - ты мне - я тебе. Тогда и результат будет соответствующим.
> Тут не вопрос действовать или не действовать. Мы уже об этом говорили, что вопрос не действовать не стоит. А действиями считаются не только внешние физические действия. Но нужно понимать, что осознание Кришны - это Его милость к нам, а не результат только наших усилий. Можно об этом прочесть предварительно в книгах ачарий, но осознание приходит с опытом.


Милость это и есть результат усилий, служения. Любую милость нужно заслужить. Поэтому Кришна говорит, что для демонов нет милости (БГ 16.19-20). Это высказывание Кришны противоречит вашей философии что "_милости у всех одинаково_".


Если просто сидеть и ждать в пустыне милости, то ничего не дождетесь. _"о сын Кунти, такие люди не могут приблизиться ко Мне."_ 

Ваше высказывание что _"Кришна как дождь, который проливает свои воды и на плодородные поля и на пустыню"_ *ложно* ибо на пустыню дождь не проливается. Кришна не распространяет свою милость на демонов И причина этому - их дела. - 

_"демонические люди, лишенные разума и потерянные для самих себя, поглощены пагубной, греховной деятельностью, ведущей к разрушению мира.
ТЕКСТ 10 : Потакая ненасытному вожделению, опьяненные гордыней, тщеславием и самомнением, демоны пребывают в плену иллюзии и, очарованные преходящим, вершат свои грязные дела.
ТЕКСТЫ 11-12 : Они убеждены, что главное для человека — услаждать свои чувства. Поэтому их до конца дней преследуют бесчисленные тревоги. Связанные путами сотен желаний, снедаемые вожделением и гневом, они неправедными путями добывают деньги на чувственные наслаждения."_

Здесь мы видим, что грязные дела демонов, выросшие из желание наслаждаться - причина того, что милость недоступна для них.

_ТЕКСТ 19 : Их, исполненных ненависти и злонравных, самых низких среди людей, Я всегда низвергаю в океан материального существования, в разные демонические формы жизни.
ТЕКСТ 20 : Снова и снова рождаясь среди демонов, о сын Кунти, такие люди не могут приблизиться ко Мне._

 Над песком дождь не идет. Но если грязные дела демонов станут чистыми делами праведников, то ситуация изменится. Это вот то, что мы можем сделать в своей жизни. Не ждать милости над пустыней, а начать делать чистые дела. И тогда над этими делами, как над лесом, явится дождь милости.

Если всю нашу пустыню засадить деревьями, то пойдет дождь. Деревья садим мы, а дождь (милость) идет над ними как результат этого нашего усилия, этих наших чистых дел. Песок должен прорасти деревьями, только тогда над ним пойдет дождь. Мы садим деревья (совершаем усилия), деревья совершают жертвоприношения (совершают усилия). Одного дерева недостаточно, но много деревьев достаточно. Деревьев хватит на любую пустыню. Так пустыня превращается в лес, над которым регулярно идет дождь.

Мертвый песок не может совершать жертвоприношений, и _"он не может приблизиться ко мне"_, но когда на нем растут деревья, то это уже не песок, а жизнь, совершающая жертвоприношения.

То есть мы не видим в природе вот этого вашего "важность ожидания милости". Ожидание без дел это что-то мертвое. Милость как плоды, приходит по карме в результате дел, то есть в результате усилий. Если ничего не делать, а только _"важно ожидать милости"_, то откуда милость возьмется в карме, ведь карма это деятельность?

Конечно не мы сами льем дождь. Не сами растут деревья. Мы просто садим деревья. У всех своя дхарма. Дхарма полубогов лить дождь, у деревьев расти, а наша дхарма садить деревья, совершающие жертвоприношения. Деревья берут влагу из почвы и испаряют ее в жертву полубогам. Но где деревья возьмут влагу в пустыне? Мы должны также и полить эти деревья. Должны создать условия для их укоренения и роста. Взять воду в другом месте и налить в это место. Своими усилиями. Стать для них дождем, источником милости. 

Ведь если мантру не читать, то вообще ничего не будет. Нужны наши усилия, мантра сама по себе звучать не будет, мантра оживляет семена, но нашими усилиями. И мы должны следить чтобы семена прорастали. Они, а не мы. Под одним звуком они прорастают, а под другим нет. Поэтому мы должны следить, чтобы мантра была Кришной, чтобы в звуке было имя, форма, качества. Когда семена прорастут, то над ними пойдет дождь милости. Имя, форма и качества развиваются одновременно с ростом семян. Семена растут от них, и имя развивается ими. Им и над ними, а не нами и над нами. В этом плане конечно это не только свои усилия. Это жизнь играет в свои игры, но с нашей помощью.

И тогда, когда они подрастут, кроме качеств и формы, они будут играть с Кришной в лилы. Они, а не мы. И это будет Вриндаван, который появляется одновременно с Кришной, а не так как вы говорите, что какие хочу отношения, такие и будут. Это жизнь играет в игры, а мы наблюдаем. Мы не можем диктовать ей наши условия. Она играет в игры по своим правилам, а не по нашим, как вы не можете встать на пути отношения солнца и леса. Вы можете им помогать или мешать, но не можете встать между ними.

Кришна любит не нас, а любит Радхарани, любит гопи, любит своих друзей пастушков, любит родителей и коров. Вы не можете встать туда между ними и сказать, что вот я хочу, чтобы Кришна любил меня и отодвинуть остальных. Это только эго может так сделать, но тогда не будет ни Кришны, ни Вриндавана, ничего. Кришна, он или с Вриндаваном, или вообще никак. Это 62-е его качество. Вы не можете отнять это качество у Кришны. Вы не можете себя поставить во Вриндаван. Это он в вас, но не вы в нем. Вы можете только служить ему, всему этому Вриндавану, всему этому благо, которое самодостаточно само в себе, и это и есть наша дхарма. И только эго может сказать, что ему этого мало, что оно будет неудовлетворено, и ему нужен сам Кришна, чтобы им наслаждаться.

Поэтому мы проращиваем этот Вриндаван, мы служим им, а не себе. Вриндаван это благо само в себе, как вот огонь костра. Он хорош для нас и без нас. Если мы полезем в огонь, то не будет хорошо ни огню, ни нам. Нам достаточно того, что он светит и греет, он благо само в себе. Он очищает и убивает демонов.

Наш результат это их благо, наш результат, наше тепло и свет от огня, от блага Вриндавана, он весьма вторичен. Первичен сам огонь, он есть истинное благо само в себе, он как отношение Бога огня и дров. Также и Вриндаван отношения Кришны и его вечных преданных.

В этом их отличие от нас. Мы не вечные преданные. Мы не вечно освобожденные. Но мы можем наблюдать игры вечных преданных Кришны. Преданных, которые никогда не падают. Мы можем зажечь это благо и греться в его тепле и свете. И это наше благо будет вторично. Первичен сам огонь.

Вы не можете стать огнем, вы сгорите в нем и ничего не останется. Просто потому что мы не вечно освобоженные души. Вступи мы в этого огонь, мы сгорим и больше не выйдем. Это будет такое короткое освобождение. Вечноосвобожденные души, они входят в огонь и выходят из него и это вечная лила, и она дает вечное благо. Но если мы захотим сгореть в нем, это благо не будет вечным. Поэтому это невозможно. Либо мы создаем _"своими действиями"_ вечный Вриндаван и он горит в нас и вокруг нас, либо есть отношения Эго хочет наслаждаться Кришной. Это путь Камсы. Вот два пути.

Когда я говорю, например, "_своими действиями_" зажигаем огонь, это не означает что огонь горит по нашей воле. Мы не властелины огня. Огонь горит по своим законам. Горит из преданности преданных огня богу огня. Но _"своими действиями"_ мы создаем условия для горения. Сухое место, сухие дрова, доступ воздуха и т.д

Если же мы положим перед собой дрова и будем ждать милости, глядя на них, надеясь что они сами собой загорятся, то ничего никогда не дождемся. Или как вот вы теперь говорите, что нужно нечто особое, особые действия, особое понимание, это ерунда. Огонь загорается от простых действий, никакой магии. Трение, высокая температура и т.д. Никаких заклинаний не нужно.

Да, огонь сам по себе это магия. И мы не можем "своими действиями" создать огонь из ничего. Но зажечь огонь в том, что предназначено гореть, пользуясь уже существующими законами природы, мы вполне можем, и должны.

Поэтому, даже если мы хотим тепла, то по любому должны думать о дровах и об огне, их благо первично. Огонь это в первую очередь их благо, благо огня как самого себя, а наше благо от него уже вторично. Поэтому мы не "_добиваемся результатов себе_", а служим их благу, т.к. их, еще-зерен или уже-дров много, а мы одни, и их благо, оно впоследствии станет и нашим благом тоже. Над одним собой дождь не пойдет. Мы это одно только зернышко в пустыне. Но если это зернышко будет делать много для других, вот тогда это будет не одно зернышко, а целый лес. Это дхарма каждого, делать благо для других.

Когда вы говорите "Я и Кришна", то это означает, что вы утверждаете, что садитесь попой в костер и греетесь там. Такая вот глупость, извините.

Обычно же так не поступают. Сидят не в костре, а около костра. Поэтому говорят о служении *слугам* Кришны (по аналогии слугам огня), а не самому Кришне и служат не собой, а тоже слугами (дровами, воздухом). Слуга Слуги слуги Кришны. От нас же только усилия по поддержанию. И получаем плоды (тепло, свет).

Как Бог огня не является отдельно от костра, так и Кришна не является отдельно от Вриндавана. 

Костер это такой Вриндаван, который горит сам по себе, нам туда внутрь не нужно влазить для поддержания горения. Достаточно подбрасывать дрова и следить чтобы он горел.

В огне Вриндавана (огне жертвоприношения Кришне) горят молоко коров, йогурт, масло, сами гопи, Радхарани, демоны. Этот огонь имеет причудливые формы, качества и играет в игры (наподобие огня костра, который тоже имеет формы, качества и играет). Достоинство вечных спутников Кришны, что они не сгорают в этом огне, а появляются из него вновь и вновь. Мы же не вечные спутники, и не можем даже туда приблизиться. Но мы получаем плоды этих игр. Все вот эти лилы, премы, Они все доступны нам, если таковой Вриндаван удалось зажечь и поддерживать. Поэтому у преданных нет желания отношений лично с Кришной. Это не наша дхарма. Достаточно того служения, которое он совершает для вечных спутников Кришны, это даже больше того, что имеют вечные спутники Кришны, поскольку преданный получает плоды со всего Вриндавана.

Но все-таки он действует не ради этих плодов.

Можно сказать, что сам огонь сам в себе и огонь как благо для всех, кто уходит в него, для преданного важнее и ценнее, чем то тепло  и свет, которые от него получаем мы. Как-то так.

----------


## Prema

> То у вас Кришна это дождь, теперь дождь дают полубоги. Вы за контекстом следите?


Конечно, слежу. Я сравнивала Кришну с дождём, который милостиво льёт свои воды и на плодородные поля и на бесплодные земли и готов даровать эту милость каждому, кто её захочет. И не важно демон это или не демон. Просто демоны - это те, кто отвергают Кришну, считают Его своим врагом. Но Кришна никого не считает своим врагом, Он бесконечно милостив и даже если самый злой демон предастся Ему и искренне попросит о милости Кришна не откажет. В христианстве есть такая фраза "Се, стою у двери и стучу..."  Или пример преступника на Голгофе, который мгновенно попал в царствие небесное. В ШБ тому также много примеров, как Кришна дарует свою милость даже демонам, да так, что даже преданные начинают завидовать в хорошем смысле слова  :smilies: .





> Почему не хватит усилий? Хватит. Служите слугам слуг и так небольшие усилия приводят к большому служению.


Всё верно, нужно найти чистого преданного и служить ему, чтобы он помог нам осознать Кришну. Это начало пути преданного служения. Но я не об этом. Чтобы Кришна даровал нам Себя (а према - это то что подчиняет даже Кришну, который подчиняется только любви) нужно как бы заплатить соответствующую цену, а такого эквивалента просто нет, так как Кришна источник всего. Поэтому только по своей милости за наши незначительные усилия, но в большей мере за нашу жажду и искренность, Кришна дарует нам совершенство - любовь к Нему.






> А вот если рассуждать как вы, что Вы и Кришна, вот тогда не хватит. Вы себя на уровень Кришны вознесли, и отсюда у вас не складывается, что как же такой крошечной душе да такие усилия. Отсюда и растет ложная философия про некие особые действия, некое особое понимание. Но с позиции слуга слуги ничего особенного и особого не нужно. Простые понятные действия. Рыба знает где глубже, а человек где лучше. Любой человек знает что такое лучше. Просто потому что он человек. Это его дхарма.


Неужели вы думаете, что достигнув всего, я пишу то, чего не понимаю?  :smilies:  Мне иногда так смешно становится от ваших слов, но так же и очень грустно от того, что вы не понимаете сути преданного служения. Потому что я никому не завидую и хотела бы чтобы каждый достиг успеха и счастья и полюбил Кришну.





> Потому что в том числе и нет привязки к результату, к плодам. А в вашем контексте всегда желание достичь чего-то. Сразу прему вам подавай. И если не достигаете, то считаете, что мало желания, надо раздуть желание. Так вот демоны и поступают. Они сразу всего хотят достичь, причем для себя.


Ну да, я сразу же как встретилась в этой жизни с преданным служение хотела полюбить Кришну - достичь премы. Очень сильно этого хотела и хотела чтобы моя любовь была такой сильной, чтобы Кришна был мной доволен. А я счастлива от самого чувства, от того, что я люблю Кришну. Это изначально была моя цель в преданном служении. Поэтому я получила всё что хотела и даже намного больше. И причем всё это обосновано и подтверждено словами ачарий в частности Рупы Госвами и я вам уже неоднократно приводила цитаты из "Нектара преданности". Что же в этом плохого, что кто-то хочет полюбить Кришну? Или вы враг преданных и Кришны? Мне иногда, если честно, кажется что это так, по вашим словам и отношению.





> Но слуга слуги хочет не для себя, в этом разница между философией преданных и всех остальных желающих достижений для себя.


А полюбить Кришну - это для себя или для Кришны? Если бы я знала, что это такое, я бы никогда к этому не стремилась  :smilies: . Шучу конечно, но доля правды в этом есть. Любовь это не только счастье, но и страдания. Конечно если вовремя остановиться на какой-то промежуточной ступени, то может возможно испытывать только радость и наслаждение. Но я, к сожалению, без тормозов и не могу остановиться и еще и фанатична в хорошем смысле этого слова (я надеюсь). Я хочу любить Кришну все больше и сильнее. И это чувство сильнее меня.






> Знание блага означает также и знание что благо не для себя. Знающий благо знает что благо само в себе, как вот Кришна, он хорош сам в себе, без привязки к кому-нибудь. В этом совершенство истинного блага. Но как только приплетать себя к этому благу, пытаться это благо заполучить себе, извлечь какие-то плоды из этого блага, так тут же это совершенное благо оскверняется и перестает быть благом, поскольку оно хорошо именно само в себе, а не во мне или в ком другом.
> 
> Этим знание блага отличается от противоположного ему наслаждения благом, которое вы проповедуете. Отсюда также растет понятие служения благу. И отсюда служение ближнему и служение слугам Кришны. Всё это из знания блага.
> 
> И если человек не знает благо само в себе, то он знает только наслаждение благом, эксплуатацию блага, то самого блага он и не знает, и тогда все виды ложных философий рождаются из этого.


Если вы читали писания о бхакти, то вы должны знать, что чистая преданность рождается из желания дарить радость и счастье Кришне. И нет другого пути достижения высшего совершенства. Даже не премы, а тех чувств, что следуют за ней. А наше счастье - это видеть Кришну счастливым и если мы хоть немного можем этому поспособствовать, то это нас делает бесконечно счастливыми, потому что Кришна - это самое ценное что у нас есть и это единственный смысл нашей жизни.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Неужели вы думаете, что достигнув всего, я пишу то, чего не понимаю?  Мне иногда так смешно становится от ваших слов, но так же и очень грустно от того, что вы не понимаете сути преданного служения. Потому что я никому не завидую и хотела бы чтобы каждый достиг успеха и счастья и полюбил Кришну.


Я бы тоже вместе с вами посмеялся, если бы кроме прославления своих "_достижений всего_" и того факта что это же Вы пишете, и что по вашему сам этот факт уже гарантирует истинность написанного... если бы вот это самое написанное было бы еще с каким-то знанием, если бы лучи истины отразились от ваших достижений и снизошли на нас, а не были бы лучами самолюбования и самопрославления. 

Порадовался бы написанному кем угодно, но лишь бы истина была лучше видна благодаря этим текстам, если бы написанное рассеивало тьму нашего невежества, если бы он писал об истине, а не о себе.

Но, к сожалению, кроме слов о достижениях, наслаждениях, о сильных желаниях, о великом вашем особом понимании и о малом понимании всех остальных, В общем о вас, о вас и опять о вас, ничего в ваших текстах об истине не вижу. Вы пишете только о вас.

Если вам возражают аргументами, то вы пишете об особенном понимании, особом опыте, то есть аргументируете собой.

Но что это за новый вид аргументов - аргументировать собой? Аргументировать своими достижениями? Есть принцип гуру, садху, шастры. И все это должно друг другу соответствовать. Доводы о несоответствии написанного вами Бхагавад Гите вы не слышите. Вы ослеплены на мой взгляд. не можете взглянуть на вещи трезво и аргументировано. Не можете услышать аргументов. Поэтому нет и ответов.

Когда человек ослеплен и глух, ну это одержимость.

Поэтому есть сожаление, а нет повода радоваться и смеяться.

Сейчас вы начнете опять старую песню, что вы одержимы любовью и поэтому ваш разум опьянен и затуманен. Нет, это не принимается. Опьянение любовью это не туман и не тьма. Наоборот, это само острие знания. И об этом есть в БГ. Поэтому это не принимается.





> А я счастлива от самого чувства, от того, что я люблю Кришну. Это изначально была моя цель в преданном служении. Поэтому я получила всё что хотела и даже намного больше. И причем всё это обосновано и подтверждено словами ачарий в частности Рупы Госвами и я вам уже неоднократно приводила цитаты из "Нектара преданности". Что же в этом плохого, что кто-то хочет полюбить Кришну? Или вы враг преданных и Кришны? Мне иногда, если честно, кажется что это так, по вашим словам и отношению.


Да, это типичный диагноз сахаджиев. Они тоже все любят Кришну или еще кого. И радуются этому.
Плохое в этом то, что это говорит о вашем ложном отождествлении. Лично я вам желаю блага и пишу из этого желания, а также из любви к истине. 

Вы получили что хотели, но ложное самоотождествление не исчезло. Это инфантилизм, как дети, они хотят и получают и радуются, но родители не очень-то радуются, поскольку знают, что удовлетворение очередной хотелки ребенка не принесет ему настоящего счастья, не сделает его человеком. 

Они понимают, что главное для человека - дела, а не хотелки. Если человек остался на уровне хотелок, он не вырос из детства.

Если он делает только то, что хочет, то на какие жертвы он способен? А мы знаем из писаний, что духовный мир имеет жертвенную природу.

Но тот, кто следует за хотелками, он ничего не знает кроме удовлетворения своих желаний, и поэтому считает, что духовный мир имеет природу наслаждений. Тем более он не знает откуда берутся наслаждения. Он ничего и знать не хочет, а просто хочет наслаждаться.

Оно бы и ладно, но только ведь он проповедует этот мир наслаждений как сознание Кришны. Вот это не есть гут. И даже наоборот.

Поэтому вы не правы, как раз я хочу преданным блага, и когда им дают яд под видом молока, то враг как раз тот, кто это делает.

Когда человек говорит я люблю Кришну, и больше ничего добавить не может, эти слова говорят о состоянии его сознания. О его мировоззрении, о его понимании, обо всем.  А между тем, реальность упрямая вещь, ее не изменить хотелками. Хоть духовная она, хоть материальная. Поэтому писания говорят о том, что духовный мир таков, а не иной. Он не родом из фантазий, и не является чем-то, что нам кажется и не обязан выглядеть так как нам хочется.

Разве Рупа Госвами противоречит тому что Кришна во Вриндаване? Вы принимаете удобное вам, выискиваете удобное в писаниях, а непонятное и неудобное вам стараетесь не замечать. Это один из признаков одержимости, ослепления, а значит ложного эга. Не хочу замечать, т.к. хочу вот так. Кто хочет? Я хочу. Чье желание? Мое желание. Эти две вещи - "я и мое" также раскрывают ваше положение. Но вы ослеплены и не видите. Поэтому вы говорите "Я люблю Кришну". Вы не знаете как бывает по другому. Не знаете, что "я" не самое главное. И что есть нечто более ценное, чем "я".

Но все что вы пишете, идет с позиции "я".  Но скажите хотя бы кто такой этот "я"? Знание о "я" это ведь часть самоосознания. И что означает люблю? Это тоже часть самоосознания. Простые вопросы.

И т.д. и т.п.




> А полюбить Кришну - это для себя или для Кришны? Если бы я знала, что это такое, я бы никогда к этому не стремилась . Шучу конечно, но доля правды в этом есть. Любовь это не только счастье, но и страдания. Конечно если вовремя остановиться на какой-то промежуточной ступени, то может возможно испытывать только радость и наслаждение. Но я, к сожалению, без тормозов и не могу остановиться и еще и фанатична в хорошем смысле этого слова (я надеюсь). Я хочу любить Кришну все больше и сильнее. И это чувство сильнее меня.


Если бы вы сказали хоть раз что означает полюбить Кришну, уверяю вас, этих бесконечных бесед не было бы. Ваш вопрос "_полюбить Кришну - это для себя или для Кришны"_ не такое смешной как кажется. Для ответа на него нужно знать кто такой "я", что означает "любовь", и кто такой Кришна. Если все это знать, то сам вопрос этот не может существовать. Сможете ответить почему?

_"Хочу","Чувство сильнее меня"_. Да, это вот и есть проблема. Знаете какая квалификация слуги? Квалификация слуги такова, что его чувства не должны мешать служению. "Просто здравый смысл."

Если для слуги главное его чувства, то как же он будет служить? 

Для слуги главное не он, а его господин.

Ваша фраза "чувство сильнее меня" классическая. Тут есть "я", "чувство" и "сила". 

_"ТЕКСТ 36 : Арджуна сказал: О потомок Вришни, какая сила заставляет человека совершать грехи даже против его воли?
ТЕКСТ 37 : Верховный Господь сказал: О Арджуна, эта сила не что иное, как вожделение
Как сильный порыв ветра уносит лодку, так даже одно свободно блуждающее чувство, на котором сосредоточен ум человека, может увлечь за собой его разум.
ТЕКСТ 60 : Чувства так могущественны и напористы, о Арджуна, что способны силой увлечь за собой ум даже того, кто владеет духовным знанием и старается обуздать их.
"_

Ваше "я" в данном случае ваш "ум". Чувства силой увлекают ваш ум. Вот что происходит де факто под вашим "чувства сильнее меня". Чем же тут гордиться?

Какой же из вас слуга, если вам главное ваше собственное блаженство? Оно конечно ценится в этом мире, но не в духовном. Там оно помеха, о чем мы много раз говорили.

Обуздать чувства - вот первое, что советует Кришна Арджуне

_"Поэтому, о лучший из Бхарат, прежде всего, подчинив себе чувства, вырви главный корень греха и порока [вожделение]"
ТЕКСТ 61 : Того, кто, обуздав чувства и держа их в повиновении, сосредоточивает ум на Мне, называют человеком с устойчивым разумом._

Сейчас вы начнете песню о том, что это о материальных чувствах. Нет, это о любых. Нет разницы. Любые чувства означает "Я". А "я" означает, что нет слуги, ау, нету. Нет никаких слуг, у которых "ум сосредоточен на Мне", есть одни "Я", сосредоточенные на чувствах. Поэтому чувства никогда не цель, а препятствие для слуги. И еще много причин, о которых даже нет смысла говорить.

И когда ачарьи говорят, что цель - любовь, они знают что такое любовь, они знают что имеют в виду. Но материалисты думают, что любовь это чувства. И ошибаются. И так ачарьи обманывают обманщиков. Обманывают любителей наслаждаться чувствами.

Чувства - это не то, чем наслаждаются, а то, что нужно терпеть, не обращая внимания. Тарор апи сахишнуна. Тогда это слуга. "О лучший из Бхарат, подчини себе чувства!". Вот первое правило.

В нашем мире мы привыкли так, что плохие чувства это плохо, а хорошие это хорошо. Но в духовном всё сложнее. Все чувства там хорошие, и в то же время все они могут стать препятствием для служения, если ум сосредоточится на них вместо Кришны и его слуг. Такова непростая квалификация для слуги в духовном мире.

Первое, самое первое что приводит к падению, это переполнение чувств. И если человек склонен наслаждаться, *не может терпеть это наслаждение*, то это и есть падение. Он там и застряёт. Он просто идет на поводу у чувств, которые ему говорят - давай, давай. Нужно было идти дальше, не обращать на них внимания, а вы застряли на наслаждении чувств. Вам кажется это прогресс, а это и есть тормоз. Он теперь раб чувств и они его господин. Он Камса теперь. Тот кто наслаждается чувствами. Даже во Вриндаване это справедливо. Камса во Вриндаване, поэтому это не про материальный мир, не про материальные чувства. В духовном мире эта проблема не исчезает. Так падают все.
И это большая и трудная проблема, а не предмет для гордости и самолюбования.

Слуги Кришны ослепительны, и если наслаждаться ими, на этом всё и заканчивается. И вы решили, что наслаждаетесь Кришной, хотя это невозможно. Отсюда вся эта философия наслаждений.

Видите что Кришна говорит - *обуздав чувства и держа их в повиновении*, сосредоточивает *ум на Мне*.

Первое - терпеть чувства, а второе - сосредоточиться на Кришне.

Ваша же песня наоборот, - сосредоточиться на чувствах. И раз вы говорите что любите Кришну, то значит для вас чувства неотличны от Кришны. Вы считаете что чувства это и есть Кришна. Но на самом деле чувства это то, что препятствует на пути к Кришне. На пути служения Кришне. 

Чувства препятствуют служению. Кто сосредоточен на чувствах, не видит Кришну, и не может служить его слугам. Так, сосредоточившись на чувствах, он отворачивается от Кришны и поэтому падает. Это происходит даже в духовном мире.

Поэтому вы и не знаете ни коров, ни Вриндавана, а знаете только свои чувства, что они, как Камса, не пускают вас туда. Держат в клетке.
Подумайте об этом. Еще Кришна даже не родился в этой клетке. Он дал бы вам знание.

Но вы ослеплены этим наслаждением, которым кормит вас Камса, а вы кормите его. 




> Если вы читали писания о бхакти, то вы должны знать, что чистая преданность рождается из желания дарить радость и счастье Кришне. И нет другого пути достижения высшего совершенства. Даже не премы, а тех чувств, что следуют за ней. А наше счастье - это видеть Кришну счастливым и если мы хоть немного можем этому поспособствовать, то это нас делает бесконечно счастливыми, потому что Кришна - это самое ценное что у нас есть и это единственный смысл нашей жизни.


За желанием всегда идут дела. Без дел ничего не рождается. Вот даже проанализировать вашу фразу, она вас сразу выдает с головой. Все подобные сахаджии говорят точно также. Сама речь их выдает. 

Ваша фраза _"рождается из желания дарить радость и счастье Кришне"_.

Что мы видим в этой фразе? Всегда люди располагают главное впереди. Вначале идет желание. Это для вас главное. Жажда. Вожделение. Значит эго. Кто жаждет? Порядок такой - "Я жажду". Первое я (эго), потом из эга рождается вожделение. Я жажду. Потом идет описание чего именно вы жаждете. Жаждете счастья и и радости. Наслаждений значит. И дальше идет откуда вы хотите это дело добывать. Ну чем выше наслаждения, тем выше источник. Из Кришны будем добывать.

Итак - _"рождается из желания дарить радость и счастье Кришне"_ означает в переводе _"Я чрезвычайно жажду наслаждаться наивысшим наслаждением"_.

И что рождается из желания в вашей фраза? Преданность. Кто предан желаниям? Камса. Значит окончательно фраза - "_Камса рождается от того, что я чрезвычайно жажду наслаждаться наивысшим наслаждением (Кришной)."_ И преданность Камсе рождается оттуда же.

Вот и вся совершенно понятная и ничем не особенная философия. Даже не противоречит писаниям. И нечего стесняться. Этим болеют почти все.

Но они не делают из этого ложную философию. Они просто признаются, да, жажду наслаждаться, грешен.

Но вы еще и хотите быть великой. Славы. Я достигла совершенства, я ого-го. Ну тоже не удивительно. Камса думал точно также. И многие другие. _"И чтобы золотая рыбка была у меня на посылках"_. История помнит "героев".

Слуга не напишет вот так "_преданность рождается из желания дарить_". Нет, это абсурд, это ахинея материализма и гордости. Рождается из желания означает из ложного эга. Преданность не рождается из желания, из эга. Преданность в самой нашей природе. Для преданности не нужно желание. Наоборот, это желания рождаются из преданности. *Желания рождаются из природы преданности души, когда она оскверняется эгом*. То есть *когда преданность рушится, когда джива отворачивается от Кришны, вот тогда оно обрастает желаниями.* А не наоборот.

Если вы ставите желания вперед, то значит и сосредоточены на них. Иначе поставили бы Кришну вперед. Но у вас всегда так - Я, наслаждения, Кришна. Такой порядок.

А сама *бхакти происходит из бхакти*. То есть преданность рождается из Кришны.

Когда рождается бхакти, то желания уходят, поскольку разрушается ложное эго. Тогда джива вновь становится слугой, и обретает квалификацию делать что нужно (дхарму), а не что хотят чувства. Из ослепленного раба Камсы становится сознательным слугой Кришны.

Поэтому преданный не говорит - "преданность из желания", а говорит - "служение Кришне - источник блага всех и каждого".

Поэтому я 20 раз у вас спрашивал - какова природа желаний? А вы всегда ничего не могли ответить.

Слово _"дарить"_ означает несусветную гордость, что человек считает себя тем, кто дарит Кришне. Что-то может дать Кришне кроме своего долга.

Даже вот вы говорите - "преданный желает дарить радость Кришне". Ну нет, это всё можно было бы стерпеть если бы вы не твердили о достигнутом совершенстве. Да, можно так говорить пока еще человек не преданный, пока еще не видит ни своей природы, ни природы Кришны, ни природы радости, ни природы желаний. Пока еще нет никакого самоосознания, можно говорить что угодно, главное не строить из этого теорий. Можно так говорить, если ничего этого не знать.

Но если он уже говорит о совершенстве, о преме, то он не может не понимать этих вещей. А раз не может не понимать, то и не будет говорить.

А если такое говорите, и не понимаете в чем подвох того, что сказали, то вот и вывод, сами себя обличили, что никакого совершенства,  никакого знания, а есть типичное заблуждение и ослепление, одержимость. И причина этому - сосредоточенность на чувствах вместо их обуздания и сосредоточенности на Кришне. Прямое нарушение указания Кришны.

И это не то, чем нужно хвалиться и прославлять, гордиться и радоваться, тем более не то, что нужно проповедовать, а то, что нужно трезво осмыслить, признать и осознать, постепенно преодолеть, чтобы двигаться дальше. То, что препятствует стать слугой. Это не достижение, не вершина, а просто препятствие. 

Может быть блестящее, ослепительное, чрезвычайно приятное чувствам, даже возвышенное, может быть очень возвышенное, как забор, но препятствие.

Знаете, на препятствия тоже нужно залезть, чтобы преодолеть этот забор. Препятствия нужно перелезть, они вроде поднимают над землей, но они еще не горы и не облака. Стоя на препятствии, на этом заборе, можно казаться себе выше других, видеть дальше, и гордиться этим, любоваться собой великим, но чтобы двигаться дальше, вновь нужно спуститься на землю.

Наслаждения - это препятствие на пути становления слуги.

Из-за вашего ослепления пока что никакого даже трезвого разговора не выходит. Одно только бахвальство и самолюбование. Спуститесь с крючка этого препятствия, ну хотя бы чтобы услышать аргументы.

----------


## Prema

А почему я должна возражать? У вас есть право на своё личное мнение. А лично мне чьё-либо признание или одобрение не нужно. Мне важно только признание и одобрение Кришны. А написала о себе потому что вы всё равно любую беседу или тему переводите на меня. Как я не пытаюсь писать только о Кришне или преданном служении, вы пишете только обо мне. Ну ничего с этим не поделать видимо  :smilies: .

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> А написала о себе потому что вы всё равно любую беседу или тему переводите на меня.


То есть если кто-то заметил что вы испачкались в испражнениях, стали источником зловония, и сообщил вам об этом (ради вашего же блага), то вы готовы и целиком в них вымазаться, лишь бы не прекращали говорить о вас, хотя бы и в таком нелицеприятном контексте? 

Любители внимания к своей особе ничем не гнушаются.

Вы прямо болезненно относитесь к своей личности. Спешу вас уверить, никакой связи вашей личности с тем, в чем вы измазались нету. Это просто тело испачкалось, не личность, и достаточно несколько раз хорошо отмыться, побрызгать чем-то благоухающим из Бхагавад Гиты, и после этого то, в чем вы испачкались и что источаете, перестанет привлекать таких мух как я.




> Как я не пытаюсь писать только о Кришне или преданном служении, вы пишете только обо мне. Ну ничего с этим не поделать видимо


Это очень просто решается, если докучают мухи, перестаньте вонять. Рецепт из жизни "_как она есть_".  :mig:

----------


## Prema

> Любители внимания к своей особе ничем не гнушаются.


Я много раз просила вас избавить меня от вашего внимания. Но наверное это сильнее вас, раз вы не способны контролировать свои чувства  :smilies: .

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Я много раз просила вас избавить меня от вашего внимания. Но наверное это сильнее вас, раз вы не способны контролировать свои чувства .


Ничего личного. Всё от дел зависит. Вот перестанете ерунду писать, я и отстану. Не сложная же логическая конструкция.

Но вы опять написали ерунду. Причем тут контроль чувств?

Вот собака наложит кучу в храме, так что посетителями храма контролировать чувства? Или убрать кучу?

И, главное, не важно какая собака это сделала. Важно не КТО сделал, а ЧТО она сделала. Дела, дела...
Собака пришла и ушла, а дела ее остались.

Но вы не видите дел, а всё опять про себя и про себя..._"Избавить меня"_ Это такое ослепление, видеть везде свою личность. Эго это. Большое толстое ложное эго, раздувшееся до размеров вселенной. Куда ни посмотри, везде Я. Не мудрено родить этому эгу философию "_Я и МОИ наслаждения_".

Если *кто другой* напишет подобную же ерунду, тоже мухи слетятся. Поэтому не льстите себе так уж явно.
Это вам не идет. Никому не идет. Не важно кто сделал, а важно что именно. Вы же и ник меняли, а толку нет.
Вас узнали по запаху. Делайте выводы.

Причина не в вас, а в том, что вы пишете.

----------


## Prema

> перестанете ерунду писать, я и отстану.


Неа. Не перестану. Из принципа. В ответ на те глупости, что вы пишете  :smilies: . 




> Причем тут контроль чувств?


Ну как причем? Зависть злоба, сквернословие - это качества демонов. А значит Кришне нет места в таком сердце.

*«Вдохновленный на служение общением с преданными, человек следует регулирующим принципам, слушает о Господе, повторяет Его святое имя, прославляет Господа и таким образом освобождается от всей скверны».* (Ч.ч., Мадхья 23.10)


А "я и Кришна", т.е. чувство собственности по отношению к Кришне - это качество преданных  :smilies: . И наслаждение преданным служением тоже  :smilies: . И духовные эмоции  :smilies: .


*«По мере углубления привязанности к Кришне человек, занятый преданным служением, достигает любви к Богу. Такое состояние называется стхайи-бхавой, постоянным наслаждением расами преданного служения Кришне».* (Ч.ч., Мадхья 23.4)

*„Когда преданное служение совершается на трансцендентном уровне, в чистой благости, оно подобно солнечному лучу любви к Кришне. На этом уровне под воздействием разнообразных вкусов преданного служения сердце размягчается. Эта ступень называется бхавой [эмоцией]“.* (Ч.ч., Мадхья 23.5)

*„Когда бхава размягчает сердце полностью и, сочетаясь с сильным чувством собственности по отношению к Богу, становится очень насыщенной и интенсивной, она называется премой, любовью к Богу. Таково мнение ученых людей“.* (Ч.ч., Мадхья 23.7)

*„Когда в человеке развивается устойчивое чувство собственности по отношению к Господу Вишну или, другими словами, когда человек считает, что только Вишну, и никто иной, может быть объектом любви, такой взгляд на мир возвышенные люди — такие как Бхишма, Прахлада, Уддхава и Нарада — называют бхакти [преданностью]“.* (Ч.ч., Мадхья 23.8)

*«Когда эти экстатические эмоции усиливаются, их называют любовью к Богу. Такая любовь — высшая цель жизни, единственный источник наслаждения».* (Ч.ч., Мадхья 23.13)

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Ну вы как всегда первым делом про плоды.

_"Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху продолжал: «Послушай теперь, о Санатана, какой плод приносит преданное служение. Это любовь к Богу, высшая цель жизни. "_

Преданное служение (действие) приносит плод (чувство). Не наоборот.

Плоды интересуют всех в первую очередь.

Вторым делом чувство собственничества. Ведь эго хочет владеть. И тут, о чудо, такая шлока, про чувство собственничества к Богу. Просто подарок.

И это ничего что в той же главе Господь предостерегает от собственничества
_ТЕКСТЫ 106-107: „Тот, кто никому не завидует и дружелюбно относится ко всем живым существам, кто избавился от собственнического инстинкта и ложного эго, кто остается невозмутимым и в радости, и в горе, кто терпелив и всегда удовлетворен, кто, обуздав чувства и сосредоточив на Мне свой ум и разум, с решимостью посвящает всего себя преданному служению, — такой человек очень дорог Мне“._

Собственнический инстинкт и ложное эго - как два брата. Поэтому идея владеть Кришной с целью наслаждений очень привлекательна.

Ложное эго раздувается до размеров вселенной как раз потому что оно хочет всем владеть.

Но у преданных другая концепция. Вишну заполняет всю вселенную и поэтому они везде видят только его. Вот это и означает владеть Вишну с точки зрения преданных.

И мы читаем об этом в вашей же шлоке
_ТЕКСТ 8: „Когда в человеке развивается устойчивое чувство собственности по отношению к Господу Вишну или, другими словами, когда человек считает, что только Вишну, и никто иной, может быть объектом любви, такой взгляд на мир возвышенные люди — такие как Бхишма, Прахлада, Уддхава и Нарада — называют бхакти [преданностью]“._

Мы видим в этой шлоке объяснение термина собственничества. Собственничество у асуров это "всё мое". А собственничество у преданных - _когда человек считает, что только Вишну, и никто иной, может быть объектом любви_. Ты это всё, ты везде. Никто иной не может быть объектом любви. Он видит везде не свою собственность, а Бога. Не эго захватило всё, не Я и Кришна, а везде Бог.

Это очень важное объяснение понятия собственности. Ведь собственность может быть в обе стороны. Мы привыкли к понятию собственность с точки зрения владения. Когда везде я, то всё мое. Но когда везде Бог, то всё его, и значит маматва не обязательно ты мой, а также и я твой. Ну это санскритологи лучше знают. Когда я в руках Бога это тоже собственность. Это как мать является собственностью ребенка. Везде она, значит это мое, и он говорит - моя мама. Собственная. Но не собственность, не владение в асурическом смысле. Она моя, а я её, - это собственность в обе стороны.

Также и плоды, асуры считают что плоды принадлежат им. Я люблю Кришну, они говорят. Любовь мне принадлежит. Но нигде в писаниях этого нет, что любовь принадлежит человеку.

Можно в писаниях прочитать что-то типа, _"Любовь к Господу Кришне всегда жила в сердце Махараджи Бхараты"_. Но нигде вы не найдете что Бхарата любил Кришну или что он владел Кришной как собственностью. 

"Любовь жила в сердце" и "Бхарата любил Кришну" это ведь большая разница. Любовь может жить, любовь можно обрести, но в нашей ли она власти?

*Кому же принадлежит любовь?*

Господь Чайтанья отвечает
_"ТЕКСТ 92: «Обитель всех трансцендентных рас — герой и героиня, и нет героя и героини лучше, чем Шримати Радхарани и Господь Кришна, сын Махараджи Нанды»."_

Герою и героине. Вечным спутникам Господа. Вечно освобожденным, неоскверняемым. И дальше рассказывает каким героям что принадлежит.
Кто является объектом любви, а кто вместилищем

_"ТЕКСТ 93: «Подобно тому как Господь Кришна и Шримати Радхарани являются объектом и субъектом расы супружеской любви, в расе служения объектом является Кришна, сын Махараджи Нанды, а субъектами [вместилищами] любви — Его слуги Читрака, Рактака, Патрака и другие. В расе дружбы объект любви — Господь Кришна, а вместилища любви — Его друзья, такие как Шридама, Судама и Субала. В расе родительской привязанности объект любви — Кришна, а вместилища любви — матушка Яшода и Махараджа Нанда»._

Не Я и Кришна, а Радхарани и Кришна, Нанда и Кришна, Яшода и Кришна, Судама и Кришна.

Концепция Я и Кришна родом из материального мира. Ни о каком самоосознании речь не может идти в этом случае.

_ТЕКСТ 94: «Теперь послушай о том, как появляются расы и как их ощущают разные преданные, пребывающие на том или ином духовном уровне»."_

Вот интересный стих
_эи — этой; раса-а?сва?да — переживание опыта трансцендентной расы; на?хи — не; абхактера ган?е — среди непреданных; кр?шн?а-бхакта-ган?е — у чистых преданных Кришны; каре — получается; раса — трансцендентную расу; а?сва?дане — испробовать.

Перевод
«Непреданные не способны испытать те чувства, которыми обмениваются Кришна и Его преданные в различных трансцендентных расах. Понять и по достоинству оценить разнообразные виды преданного служения, на которые Верховный Господь отвечает взаимностью, могут только возвышенные преданные»._

Тут важные слова - переживание опыта трансцендентной расы. В англ. варианте tasting of transcendental mellows. Пробуют на вкус.

Сам обмен идет между вечными преданными и Кришной, а мы, как слуги их, лишь tasting, переживаем эти ИХ эмоции.

Вот в этом разница между нами, вечно падшими, и ими, вечно освобожденными.

Они, во Вриндаване играют в игры, а мы здесь им служим и tasting, пробуем на вкус, переживаем ИХ эмоции.

Я вас спрашивал природу чувств. Вот и ответ. Мы переживаем общение субъектов чувств с объектами чувств. Пробуем на вкус ИХ эмоции.
Когда объектом и субъектом являются Кришна и жители Вриндавана, то речь о трансцендентных эмоциях. 

То есть мы вообще ничем не владеем. Это понимает преданный. Он видит, что ОНИ - вместилище трансцендентных рас, вместилище любви, субъекты любви. А мы нет. Поэтому Кришна любит Радхарани, а не нас. Кришна любит Яшоду, а не нас. 

*Они вместилище любви, Он объект любви, а мы слуги. Вот и вся философия.*

Но это нисколько не делает нас беднее. Кришна любит нас тем, что делится с нами своей любовью к Радхарани, любовью к Яшоде, к коровам и растушкам, к маслу и гопи. Если мы имеем квалификацию им служить во Вриндаване.

Он не прячет это от нас. Он не скрывает, нет никакого сокрытия, чего-то сокровенного. Всё открыто и доступно. Всё чисто и чем большему числу доступна их любовь, тем лучше. 

Поэтому нам не нужно владеть Кришной, как собственностью, это не выгодно. Не нужно соперничать или завидовать Радхарани. Все их эмоции доступны для вкушения преданным. Поэтому выгодно не забрать Кришну себе, а отдать его Радхарани, служить ей и ее преданным. Поскольку так лучше всем и в первую очередь нам. Больше любви и больше качество любви. В этом мире есть соперничество - кто завладеет, тот и получил, кто завладеет, того и любовь, но там этого нет. Выгоднее служить большему числу и рангу приближенных Кришны. Чем большему числу и уровню слуг служим, тем больше любви всем и больше вкуса нам. Не выгодно владеть, выгодно отдавать другим, служить другим.

Когда же ставят целью любовь (себе), то это еще материальная концепция, когда есть ложное эго, концепция Я и Мое. 

Во Вриндаване предпочтительнее любовь не для себя, и там будет больше чем любовь. Там много любви, разной, всех сортов. Это куда лучше, чем маленькая любовь себе.

_«Непреданные не способны испытать те чувства, которыми обмениваются Кришна и Его преданные в различных трансцендентных расах. Понять и по достоинству оценить разнообразные виды преданного служения, на которые Верховный Господь отвечает взаимностью, могут только возвышенные преданные»._ ЧЧ Мадхья 23.99

Из этой шлоки видно, что преданный имеет доступ к разным вкусам разных служений, разных рас, не к одному.

Зачем же ему говорить о Я и Кришна, когда и Яшода и Нанда и пастушки, и коровы и тысячи гопи и йогурты, и Радхарани - все эти вкусы общения с Кришной доступны преданному, который им служит? Это просто лишать себя богатства своими же руками. Что лучше, любовь тысяч гопи и Радхарани к Кришне или Я и Кришна?

Идея про Я и мой Кришна, владение Кришной похоже родом из материального мира, когда человек мыслит категориями Я и мой супруг. Я и МОЕ.

В духовном мире это не нужно. Чем больших гопи любит Кришна, тем нам же лучше. Хороводы Гопи, вот лучшее в духовном мире. Радхарани еще лучше. Что говорит Г. Чайтанья? *"нет героя и героини лучше, чем Шримати Радхарани и Господь Кришна"*. Что это значит? Значит нет лучшей любви. Нет большей любви. Зачем же вот это Я и Кришна?

Что лучше одна любовь или тысяча любовей? Или миллионы, когда они как капли воды, превращаются в океан и количество переходит в новое качество?
Одна любовь это одна капля, а океан капель это шторма и бури любви. Острова и континенты, неизведанные глубины.

Какой же глупец после этого захочет цепляться за Я и Кришна, когда Кришна сам дарит ему такие сокровища? Служи другим, делись с другими и будешь от этого богаче. Вот законы духовного мира.

Материальная концепция владения чем-то, концепция Я и МОЕ обрекает нас на нищету.

Вот банально, давайте подумаем. Одна крошечная джива, она да, она вместилище любви, а Кришна объект любви. Ну сколько любви вместится в эту дживу? Искра. Даже не заметите.

Но какова милость Кришны, что каждой самой крошечной дживе он дарит любовь всего духовного мира. Не прячет ни от кого, а дарит свою любовь к своей возлюбленной Радхарани, дарит свою любовь к своим родителям, к своим друзьям, к тем, кто ему дорог, к своим вечным спутникам. Он раздает это всего лишь за нашу квалификацию, за наше понимание этих отношений. Каждая такая крошечная джива испытывает на вкус таким образом любовь миллионов существ к Кришне. Ему и служение то наше не нужно. Оно нужно нам, чтобы присоединиться к этому празднику жизни.

----------


## Prema

Не пугайте людей своими теориями. На практике ничего этого нет. Возможно это у вас сложности, потому что вы считаете, что за ваши действия Кришна вам что-то должен, потому что вы надеетесь только на себя, а с Кришной у вас нет никаких взаимоотношений. Если же следовать тому, чему учит Шрила Прабхупада, а он учит тому же что и предыдущие ачарьи, то тогда всё просто. Нам нужно лишь быть постоянно занятыми преданным служением - вставать рано утром, повторять мантру, читать книги, общаться с преданными, питаться только прасадом, соблюдать регулирующие принципы, в течение всего дня занимать свой ум Кришной. И тогда наше сердце очищается и в нём пробуждается любовь, которая изначально живёт в нас, причём пробуждается вместе с расой и сварупой. Ничего выдумывать не нужно, как вы пишете, что нужно выбирать любовь не в себе, а вне себя и т.п. Нет никакого постоянного выбора и опасности сбиться с пути. Кришна сам ведет своего преданного к совершенству. Когда Кришна начинает отвечать на наше служение, проявляясь в наших чувства, тогда уже нет никаких трудностей. Нам остаётся лишь удивляться тому что с нами происходит - как меняются наши качества, как мы становимся способны, совершать величайшие аскезы ради Кришны, какие чувства пробуждаются в нас и насколько сильной становится наша привязанность к Кришне. От нас требуется искренность, сильное стремление и правильный мотив, т.е. наше преданное служение должно быть чистым. Преданный также постоянно надеется на Кришну, обращается к Нему с молитвами, зависит от Кришны и полностью предается Ему. Если мы всё делаем правильно, то мы всего достигаем легко и просто потому что всё это нам даёт Кришна, если же наши действия неправильны, то мы ничего не достигаем. А никакие выдумки ничего не изменят и ничего нам не дадут.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Не пугайте людей своими теориями. На практике ничего этого нет. Возможно это у вас сложности, потому что вы считаете, что за ваши действия Кришна вам что-то должен, потому что вы надеетесь только на себя, а с Кришной у вас нет никаких взаимоотношений. Если же следовать тому, чему учит Шрила Прабхупада, а он учит тому же что и предыдущие ачарьи, то тогда всё просто. Нам нужно лишь быть постоянно занятыми преданным служением - вставать рано утром, повторять мантру, читать книги, общаться с преданными, питаться только прасадом, соблюдать регулирующие принципы, в течение всего дня занимать свой ум Кришной. И тогда наше сердце очищается и в нём пробуждается любовь, которая изначально живёт в нас, причём пробуждается вместе с расой и сварупой. Ничего выдумывать не нужно, как вы пишете, что нужно выбирать любовь не в себе, а вне себя и т.п. Нет никакого постоянного выбора и опасности сбиться с пути. Кришна сам ведет своего преданного к совершенству. Когда Кришна начинает отвечать на наше служение, проявляясь в наших чувства, тогда уже нет никаких трудностей. Нам остаётся лишь удивляться тому что с нами происходит - как меняются наши качества, как мы становимся способны, совершать величайшие аскезы ради Кришны, какие чувства пробуждаются в нас и насколько сильной становится наша привязанность к Кришне. От нас требуется искренность, сильное стремление и правильный мотив, т.е. наше преданное служение должно быть чистым. Преданный также постоянно надеется на Кришну, обращается к Нему с молитвами, зависит от Кришны и полностью предается Ему. Если мы всё делаем правильно, то мы всего достигаем легко и просто потому что всё это нам даёт Кришна, если же наши действия неправильны, то мы ничего не достигаем. А никакие выдумки ничего не изменят и ничего нам не дадут.


Насчет _"Ничего этого нет"_ - голословно. Цитаты же есть. И то что в цитатах есть.
Насчет что _"Кришна вам что-то должен"_. Наоборот, я писал _"Ему и служение то наше не нужно."_
Также не говорил, что нужно выбирать любовь вне себя. Может вы что-то не так поняли?

Насчет правильно - неправильно, какой из людей скажет что он действует неправильно? Все действуют правильно согласно себе.
Насчет _"если же наши действия неправильны, то мы ничего не достигаем"_ - я про это и говорю. Всё зависит от наших действий.
Насчет "_Кришна начинает отвечать на наше служение"_ - я про это и говорю, вначале служение, а потом Кришна начинает отвечать.

То есть вначале мы стараемся служить, а потом плоды. Не наоборот. Если мы стараемся вначале сорвать плоды, то это и есть тот _"неправильный мотив"_, против которого я возражаю.

Мы стараемся вначале служить, а не наслаждаться, правильно ведь?

Не могу вас понять, вот вы пишете _"от нас требуется искренность, сильное стремление и правильный мотив, т.е. наше преданное служение должно быть чистым."_

"От нас требуется". Кто требует это от нас? Ведь это и получается _"за ваши действия Кришна вам что-то должен, потому что вы надеетесь только на себя"_

Если от вас требуется, то кто будет исполнять требуемое, если требуется от вас? Мы? Значит на себя и надеемся в исполнении требуемого. Или как? Когда я исполняю, то на кого надеюсь? Что кто-то другой за меня будет исполнять? Золотая рыбка? Или по щучьему веленью? Старик Хоттабыч?

В чем же противоречие?

Вот вы пишете _"нужно лишь быть постоянно занятыми преданным служением - вставать рано утром, повторять мантру, читать книги, общаться с преданными, питаться только прасадом, соблюдать регулирующие принципы, в течение всего дня занимать свой ум Кришной."_

Кто это будет делать? Мы будем? На кого же тогда нам надеяться в исполнении этого? Кто за нас будет читать книги, общаться с преданными, питаться прасадом, соблюдать принципы, повторять мантру, вставать утром и т.д.? Мы ведь?

В чем же противоречие с тезисом _"вы надеетесь только на себя"_? 

И всегда имею в виду что нужно действовать, и Кришна отвечает на наши действия или не отвечает. Зависит от действий, а не от надежд.

Но действует то кто, если не мы? А если мы, то как можно действовать, не надеясь на себя? Это невозможно. Шагу нельзя ступить, не надеясь на себя. Ответственность никто с нас не снимает. Если думать, что ноги сами пойдут, они не пойдут. Нужно каждый шаг делать самому и смотреть под ноги самому. Бог это делать не будет.

Если мы исполняем преданное служение, то Кришна отвечает, а если не исполняем то не отвечает. Вот и вся философия.
йе — которые; йатха? — как; ма?м — Мне; прападйанте — предаются; та?н — тех; татха? — так; эва — конечно; бхаджа?ми — вознаграждаю; ахам — Я; 

Не важно, правильно или не правильно. Нету никакого правильно или неправильно. Это слова просто. Критерий только Кришна. Он решает, правильно или неправильно. Так как же вы говорите что "_а с Кришной у вас нет никаких взаимоотношений"_?

Если он отвечает, то есть отношения. А если не отвечает, то нет. Это от дел зависит, а не от чьих-то слов или фантазий или надежд и желаний. Если дела являются служением, то отвечает, если не являются служением, стучите дальше, никто вас не слышит. Ждите дождя в пустыне.

Можно вот это всё делать вами перечисленное (читать, общаться, вкушать прасад, мантру и т.д.), и думать что это правильно и надеяться очень сильно, желать, молиться,... и не получать ответа. Очень много этого видел.

Это глупость просто, не делать дело, а надеяться. Человеку зачем мозги? Чтобы соображать, а не тупо надеяться, ничего не делая. Это безответственность просто.

Вот жили бы вы в селе, скоро зима допустим, вы дрова собирать сами пойдете или надеяться будете, что дрова к вам по щучьему веленью придут? Это безответственность, не верите, - попробуйте. 

Вас послушать, так нет никакой связи между тем что вы делаете и результатом. Делаю что хочу, а Кришна вам должен. Это вам Кришна должен, а не мне. Это у вас всё ДОЛЖНо вам само собой _"наше сердце очищается и в нём пробуждается любовь"_.

Кто-то за вас должен всё это делать, вне зависимости от того, служением вы занимаетесь или нет. По вашему главное надеяться, что это служение, а является ли это служением ФАКТИЧЕСКИ, вы этого знать не хотите. Вот поэтому и не знаете что является служением, а что нет.
Вот в этом и проявляется ваша сахаджия по Сарасвати Тхакуру.

_
"Филантропами (пракрита-сахаджиями) называются те:
кто думает, что можно обрести любовную преданность Кришне (конечную цель всех духовных усилий) и осознать трансцендентное Имя, облик, качества и деяния Господа даже в падшем состоянии, когда мы еще находимся в неведении относительно своих подлинных взаимоотношений с Богом и упрямо цепляемся за свои заблуждения, или зачастую вообще не имеем никакого представления о высшей духовной реальности;

кто думает, что настойчивость в оскорбительном повторении Святого Имени Бога постепенно приводит, как само собой разумеющееся, к постижению чистого Святого Имени и любви к Богу;

кто думает, что, находясь в падшем состоянии, можно должным образом воспевать Святое Имя Кришны, постичь Его облик, качества и деяния, а также служить Ему;

кто думает, что просто благодаря постоянному слушанию (даже в порочном состоянии) о Святом Имени, красоте, качествах и деяниях Шри Кришны в таком грешнике пробуждается любовь к Его Святому Имени;

кто думает, что Святое Имя полностью проявляется во время слушания о деяниях Господа;

кто думает, что в падшем положении можно узреть трансцендентный облик Господа, воспевать Его трансцендентное Святое Имя, слушать о Его трансцендентных деяниях, понять пять глав «Шримад-Бхагаватам», посвященных расе (сокровенным любовным развлечениям Шри Кришны и гопи), или изучать песни гопи, «Говинда-лиламриту», «Уджджвала-ниламани», «Гопала-чампу», «Мукта-чариту», «Видагдха-Мадхаву», «Лалита-Мадхаву», «Данкели-коумуди», «Гита-говинду» Джаядевы Госвами, «Кришна-карнамриту» Билвамангала Тхакура, поэзию Чандидаса, песни преданности Видьяпати, сокровенные любовные песни о Рай-Кану и тому подобное, или же что можно петь о сокровенной божественной любви в публичных местах, или же что допустимо раскрывать некие духовные методы в любом месте ради сугубо материалистичных интересов;

кто не понимает, что трансцендентное Святое Имя Бога не проявится на языке, пока допускаются оскорбления; что облик, качества, деяния и истинная природа Господа никогда не проявляются в материальном уме, в котором может возникнуть лишь искаженное подобие этого в форме чувственных мирских эмоций, навеянных поэтическими или прозаическими книгами, столь ярко описывающими страстные наслаждения этого мира;

кто позволяет себе беседовать о сокровенных чувствах божественной любви с сентиментальными людьми, не способными понять эти истины, или с новичками на пути преданности, или же с неверующими;

кто думает, что материальное тело можно облачать в одежды сакхи (духовных подруг) или гопи (духовных пастушек), или что это грешное тело может служить трансцендентным сакхи; кто думает, что в этом материальном теле можно ощутить вкус несравненной духовной любви; кто думает, что эту не имеющую себе равных духовную любовь можно постичь мирским умом, склонным к чувственным наслаждениям; 
"_

и т.д.


Это же про вас. Это же про ваше _"Само собой разумеется"_. Про ваше _"По щучьему велению"_ то есть. Вы думаете, что не важно КАК Вы будете повторять мантру, пусть даже и с оскорблениями, зато главное надеяться что это оскорбление является служением. Не важно КАК вы будете служить и кому, не важно КАК читать, не важно КАК помнить о Кришне, всё не важно, главное пунктики в списке соблюдать, и всё, шито крыто. *Само собой* _"наше сердце очищается и в нём пробуждается любовь"_. Делать ничего не нужно, главное надеяться на Кришну. *Пускай он всё сделает*, а я ни за что, в том числе и за свое служение ответственности не несу. Всё само собой.

Автоматическое преданное служение  :smilies: 

Таких как вы безответственных псевдо-преданных вагон и маленькая тележка. Им сразу подавай наслаждения, а делать они ничего не делают. Всё им Кришна должен делать. Таких слуг никому не нужно. В конце концов они оказываются как та старуха, у разбитого корыта.

Ваша связь с Кришной вы считаете в наслаждениях состоит. А я считаю что связь состоит в том, чтобы делать как велит Кришна. Если так делаешь, то это правильно, а если нет, то неправильно. И не важно, соответствуют ли эти дела списку пунктиков. Вот в этом и состоит по моему пониманию связь. Если служить Кришне, то вот и связь, а если не служишь, то вот и нет связи. Слуга должен знать желания Господина. В этом их связь.

Если Господин доволен СЛУЖЕНИЕМ, это лучшая награда слуге. Не наслаждения и зарплата. Всё это не важно. Бисер.

В исполнении я надеюсь на себя, и Кришна надеется на меня, а в том ЧТО ИМЕННО делать, это сообщает Кришна. В этом состоят отношения Господина и слуги. Господин надеется на слугу. Чтобы узнать что хочет Господин, нужно сосредоточить на нем свой ум. Это он советует Арджуне в БГ. Так Арджуна и мы узнаем что хочет Кришна. Сосредоточив ум на нем. Кришна надеется, что мы сосредоточим на нем свой ум. Он не сделает это за нас. Сообщив нам что нужно делать, Кришна надеется что мы это исполним. Для этого слуга.

Когда Кришна хотел кушать, он надеялся, что Яшода его накормит. И был недоволен, когда она пошла снимать убежавшее молоко. Когда гопи делают масло, Кришна надеется что они его накормят. Он надеется на них. А если не накормят, он украдет.

Но лучше когда накормят. В этом состоят отношения. Кришна надеется что мы сосредоточим на нем свой ум и будем исполнять то, что он просит.

Весь вот этот ваш список с пунктиками _"вставать рано утром, повторять мантру, читать книги, общаться с преданными, питаться только прасадом, соблюдать регулирующие принципы, в течение всего дня занимать свой ум Кришной"_, это еще не служение. Это методы попытаться сосредоточить ум на Кришне. Только лишь это.

Вот когда это удастся, хотя бы чуть чуть издалека, тогда мы узнаем что же он от нас хочет, как от слуги.

И тогда только сможем начать исполнять, то есть действовать.

Но вы, еще не начав действовать, уже решили, что этот список с пунктиками уже и есть служение. 

И раз это служение, то уже приготовились плоды вкушать. Уже сразу мне и наслаждаться подавайте.

Это чистая рафинированная сахаджия. Чем дальше, тем больше вы меня убеждаете в этом.

Представьте, что Арджуна бы вместо того, чтобы стрелять туда куда указывает Кришна, читал бы писания, соблюдал принципы, вставал бы утром и т.д. Это что вообще, дело какое-то? Это вообще не дело. Это просто прочистка мозгов предварительная. Дело еще даже не началось.

Арджуне нужно смотреть на Кришну и делать что он говорит. Вот это служение.

Но прежде чем слуге начать служить, его отмыть предварительно нужно. Для мытья список с пунктиками ваш.

Вы решили что если отмоетесь, то уже и зарплату подавай? А работать кто будет?

Солдат чтобы форму носить и награды?

Слуга для плодов предназначен, а не для служения? Это паразит, а не слуга.

Констатирую полностью инфантильное сентиментальное сознание у вас. Розовый пони в цветочках.  :pyatak: 

Насчет Кришна помогает ли исполнить? Безусловно. Об этом говорит весь ШБ и БГ. Вишну дал наставление пахтать океан, но поскольу полубоги и демоны не смогли, то пришлось всё самому. Но это не умаляет ответственности тех кто исполнял. Мандара даже насмерть многих придавила, так старались исполнить.

Как бы помощь помощью, а служение служением.

----------


## Prema

> Критерий только Кришна. Он решает, правильно или неправильно. Так как же вы говорите что "_а с Кришной у вас нет никаких взаимоотношений"_?
> 
> Если он отвечает, то есть отношения. А если не отвечает, то нет. Это от дел зависит, а не от чьих-то слов или фантазий или надежд и желаний. Если дела являются служением, то отвечает, если не являются служением, стучите дальше, никто вас не слышит. Ждите дождя в пустыне.


Вот как вы заговорили, когда вас коснулось.  :smilies:  А когда я писала, что мне не нужно ваше признание и одобрение, а важно признание и одобрение Кришны, вы начали злиться и сквернословить. Всё верно ни ваши советы, ни ваше признание или одобрение мне не нужно, когда всё это даёт Кришна. Потому что критерий только Кришна. Если Он принимает моё преданное служение и признаёт меня своей служанкой, то пусть хоть весь мир утверждает обратное - это ничего не изменит  :smilies: .




> Можно вот это всё делать вами перечисленное (читать, общаться, вкушать прасад, мантру и т.д.), и думать что это правильно и надеяться очень сильно, желать, молиться,... и не получать ответа. Очень много этого видел.
> 
> Это глупость просто, не делать дело, а надеяться. Человеку зачем мозги? Чтобы соображать, а не тупо надеяться, ничего не делая. Это безответственность просто.


Ну это вам решать действовать или не действовать и если действовать то как. Я писала, что нужно делать - совершать 9 видов преданного служения. Но Кришне важны не действия сами по себе, а мотив, состояние сердца, желания. Можно одни и те же действия выполнять и как на работу ходить - с нежеланием, в сонном состоянии, через силу. А можно с любовью и преданностью. Если даже люди чувствуют отношение к себе когда оно с любовь, а когда нет. То за кого вы считаете Кришну? Можно совершать и все 9 видов преданного служения одновременно в течение всей жизни и ничего не достичь в преданном служении. Как же скажете вы, любой труд должен быть вознаграждён. Кришна не обязан давать нам бхакти если мы не совершаем преданное служение правильно - с правильным мотивом, чувством и желанием. Он просто не примет наше служение, а за труды может дать материальные блага. Даже люди понимают это и иногда не принимают внимание или подарки, если они сделаны не с любовью. Или вы не слышали такой фразы, что важен не подарок, а любовь и внимание? Точно также важны не сами действия, а то с каким чувством мы их выполняем. Иногда просто произнести имя Кришны с любовью важнее, чем год бессмысленных и бесчувственных действий, которые мы называли преданным служением. Т.е. думали, что служим Кришне. Вот и делайте выводы важны действия или нет? Или важны те чувства, которые мы в них вкладываем?





> По вашему главное надеяться, что это служение, а является ли это служением ФАКТИЧЕСКИ, вы этого знать не хотите.


Это так по-вашему. А по моему, нужно предаться Кришне, как это сделал Арджуна. До этого он не способен был ни здраво мыслить, так как мысли его путались, ни сражаться, так как лук Гандива выпадал из его рук. И в течение всей битвы Кришна направлял его. 




> Делать ничего не нужно, главное надеяться на Кришну. *Пускай он всё сделает*
> Автоматическое преданное служение


Кришна так и сказал Арджуне еще до началы битвы, что он всё сделает за него, что он уже убил всех этих неправедных царей. А Арджуне нужно лишь сыграть роль орудия. Точно так же и в борьбе с майей. Выбившись из сил окончательно мы предаёмся Кришне и признаёмся в своей неспособности и молим Его о милости. И когда Кришна видит нашу искренность и сильное желание служить Ему, то всё происходит автоматически  :smilies: . Или другими словами по желанию Верховной Личности Бога, источника всего.

Вы мне напомнили один вайшнавский фильм. Муж был чистым преданным, а жена вообще не преданной. И между ними состоялся разговор. Он говорил, что всё даёт Кришна, а она в ответ утверждала, что мы всё получаем согласно своим действиям - приложенному труду. И она потом говорит, вот не приложив труда, ты даже поесть не сможешь и умрешь с голоду, Кришна же не будет тебе кормить. И тут в дверь постучали и принесли прасад  :smilies: . И вывод был таков, что Кришна постоянно заботится о своих преданных, даже когда они ничего не делают, а просто любят Его и надеются на Его милость.




> Таких как вы безответственных псевдо-преданных вагон и маленькая тележка. Им сразу подавай наслаждения, а делать они ничего не делают. Всё им Кришна должен делать. Таких слуг никому не нужно. В конце концов они оказываются как та старуха, у разбитого корыта.


Мы же с вами уже выше решили, что это определяет Господин, тот кому служат и кто принимает служение - Кришна. А вы бы конечно взяли топор в руки, как Парашурама и давай головы рубить направо и налево. А сахаджия получай! А псевдо-преданный умри!  :rgunimagu:  Вам бы сначала в себе разобраться и достичь совершенства в преданном служении. А пока вы не можете еще отличать преданного от непреданного.





> Ваша связь с Кришной вы считаете в наслаждениях состоит.


Это то, что вы пытаетесь доказать.




> А я считаю что связь состоит в том, чтобы делать как велит Кришна. Если так делаешь, то это правильно, а если нет, то неправильно. И не важно, соответствуют ли эти дела списку пунктиков. Вот в этом и состоит по моему пониманию связь. Если служить Кришне, то вот и связь, а если не служишь, то вот и нет связи. Слуга должен знать желания Господина. В этом их связь.


Да. Но как вы узнаете это не достигнув совершенства? Вот в чём проблема. Вы читаете книги и не понимаете их. У вас своё мнение на всё. Поэтому и служение у вас своё. Т.е. вы считаете что вы служите Кришне и служите правильно. Но Кришна возможно так не считает. Если бы вы служили правильно был бы результат. А его пока нет, как я вижу. 





> Если Господин доволен СЛУЖЕНИЕМ, это лучшая награда слуге. Не наслаждения и зарплата. Всё это не важно. Бисер.


А как вы определяете, что Господин доволен служением?  :smilies: 





> Это чистая рафинированная сахаджия. Чем дальше, тем больше вы меня убеждаете в этом.


Вы меня прямо расстроили. Я думала больше убеждать не нужно и вы уже сделали окончательный вывод и присвоили ему высший статус (особо опасна!!!  :smilies: ). Но оказывается еще есть куда работать. Буду стараться  :smilies: .

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

...Защита преданных это основная цель прихода Господа в материальный мир. 

паритранайа садхунам
винашайа ча душкртам

Господь приходит приходит сюда для того, чтобы защитить своих преданных, для того чтобы защитить праведников и  винашайа ча душкртам - для того чтобы уничтожить негодяев и демонов. Это две основные цели прихода Господа в материальном мире и также чтобы восстановить принципы религии.

Господь приходит, защищает своих преданных и снова и снова Он повторяют это: "Я  защищу тебя". Он говорит Арджуне что каунтейа пратиджанихи на ме бхактах пранашйати - объявляй всем смело что Мой преданный никогда не погибнет.

Иногда люди не понимают правильно это утверждение, не понимают в чём заключается защита Господа. Они говорят:-Как же Господь защищает Своих преданных если с преданными случаются разные вещи?

Мы преданные, я преданный... Почему со мной случается несчастье? Почему на какого-то преданного наезжает машина или нападают люди? На самом деле, когда Кришна говорит в Бхагавад-гите эти слова _каунтейа пратиджаанихи на ме бхактах пранашйати_. Он говорит:

кшипрам бхавати дхарматма 
шашвач-чхантим нигаччхати 
каунтейа пратиджанхи 
на ме бхактах пранашйати 

Он говорит _кшипрам бхавати дхарматма шашвач-чхантим нигаччхати_ о случайном падении преданного. 

До этого Он разбирает вопрос о том, что когда преданный, человек полностью предавшийся Ему, случайно падает, случайно совершает грех, то он очень быстро становится праведным, очень быстро перестает совершать всякие грехи и обретает вечный мир. 

каунтейа пратиджанихи на ме бхактах пранашшйати - такого преданного Я постоянно защищаю.

На самом деле, защита или покровительство, которое оказывает Господь преданному  заключается в том, что Кришна защищает преданного от греха, Он не даёт возможность совершить грех. Преданный - это единственный человек на Земле, кто полностью свободен от греха, потому что находится под особым покровительством Господа. Все остальные люди, лишенные этого покровительства волей-не волей вынуждены совершать грехи. 

Они находятся в этом материальном мире, который создан из греха и соблазны в этом материальном мире подстерегают  человека на каждом шагу. Поэтому человек волей или неволей совершает грехи. Более того - даже не знает что такое грех и что такое не грех. Он просто живёт этой греховной жизнью, умирает во грехе и поэтому рождается снова в ужасных видах жизни.

Как вчера я совершал определённые аскезы - я читал то, ?что христиане пишут о сознании Кришны.  Мне нужно было написать определенный ответ. Была очень большая аскеза читать все глупости, которые были написаны там. И среди прочих глупостей было написано, что индуизм очень плох, потому что индусы считают, что душа перевоплощается, что душа вечная, что душа никогда не умирает, что она она просто рождается в одном теле, потом рождается в другом теле - поэтому индусы по своей природе очень  легко относятся к смерти.

Они не понимают трагичности смерти и поэтому то и дело совершают ритуальные убийства различных людей и приносят их в жертву. И кришнаиты такие же  :smilies:   Эти люди не понимают, что на самом деле в действительности самое большое несчастье, которое может случиться с человеком это даже не смерть.

Люди, не понимающие концепции перевоплощения души даже не знают что самое большое несчастье которое может случиться с человеком это грех, который он совершает. Грех, который ты совершаешь всегда придёт к тебе в виде будущих несчастий и ты обрекаешь себя на будущие страдания.  Смерть в конце концов - ты умер и всё - на этом всё кончилось. Но на самом деле человек будет рождаться и снова расплачиваться за свои прошлые грехи. 

Но люди не понимают этого. И Кришна даёт людям, особенно людям этого Века защиту от греха. Когда Кришна говорит: - Я оказываю покровительство своим преданным он имеет в виду что Я защищаю их от греха Чайтанья Махапрабху пришел сюда специально для того, чтобы защитить своих преданных от греха. Он дал нам это движение санкиртаны для того, чтобы мы могли спастись от греха и многие преданные на своём опыте не раз убеждались как Кришна заботиться об этом, как Он ограждает их от падений, как Он ограждает их от того, чтобы совершить грех... 

Полностью в аудио: Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.19.30 29 августа 1995 | Сочи

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Вопрос:* - Когда Кришна совершает якобы безнравственную деятельность - Он выше, Он трансцендентен. Но когда преданные совершают безнравственную деятельность их всё равно нужно считать святыми? Мне интересно - занимают ли они какое-то особое положение в отношении безнравственной деятельности?

*Бхакти Викаша Свами:* - Нет, нет - это очень опасное понимание. Кришна трансцендентный автократ Он может делать всё, что Он хочет. Преданного должны считать святым даже когда он совершает отвратительную деятельность, но это не означает что у него есть лицензия совершать всякие глупости. Если человек так это понимает он становится падшим. Хотя это справедливо в отношении очень великих преданных. Не то что они трансцендентные автократы, но  они могут делать что-то, что казалось бы неправильно. Нам это трудно понять, потому что мы не на этом уровне.

Но они могут так поступать, поэтому не нужно судить. Нужно очень быть осторожным в отношении суждений в отношении очень высокого уровня преданных, потому потому что преданные высочайшего уровня могут делать казалось бы какие-то неправильные вещи, но чтобы они не делали, это направлено на высшее благо мира.

Тогда как менее продвинутый преданный, который соскользнул, пал до какой-то греховной деятельности его не нужно считать на уровне парамахамсы. Нужно понять что он пытается быть преданным, он допустил ошибку и тем не менее мы должны считать его святым. Мы не должны подражать преданным очень высокого уровня, которые делают что-то необычное. Мы должны следовать их наставлением, но не подражать. 

_Дхармакрит — обвинения против Кришны, часть 1_

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Шушрушох шраддадханасйа васудева-катха-ручих – это начало. Почему кто-то получает эту милость, а кто-то нет? В конце концов если кто-то проявил какое-то почтение, немножко послужил махат-сева, что-то сделал, какая-то шраддха появилась … Шраддха значит небольшое почтение, зауважали человека в оранжевых одеждах, и появляется эта васудева-катха-ручих, первый интерес, искорка интереса. 

Ручи в данном случае просто маленькая искорка, которая появилась, к рассказам о Кришне, которая появляется. Пунйа-тиртха-нишеванат – Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что тиртха – это великий преданный, который может очистить, но тиртха – это также тиртха, святое место. Обычно считается, что интерес к рассказам о Кришне может появиться либо благодаря служению великому преданному, либо служение святому месту. 

И обычно как в традиционной культуре – человек приходит в святое место, потому что невмоготу стало, очиститься надо, или денег нужно или еще что-то такое и там святого видит, слышит случайно. Святой сидит и он видит его и это уже первое служение, которое он оказывает. Джива Госвами говорит: просто увидеть святого уже служение. Увидели кого-то уже служение. 

Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что преданные – это ходячие тиртхи, ходячие святые места. Раньше людям нужно было ехать куда-то в святое место, а так как Кали-юга, никто уже в святое место сам не ездит, поэтому преданные решили сами ездить, летать повсюду и давать возможность изначального соприкосновения, первого контакта.

Это шушрушох шраддадханасйа васудева-катха-ручих – преданные ходячие тиртхи, ходячие святые места, и дальше очень важный стих, мы все знаем его, (1.2.17):

шринватам сва-катхах кришнах
пунйа-шравана-киртанах
хридй антах стхо хй абхадрани
видхуноти сухрит сатам

Если человек просто почтение проявил, какую-то шраддху, небольшое уважение – все, его материальная жизнь кончилась, процесс пошел, началось что-то. Поэтому так важно, чтобы люди уважали преданных, поэтому так важно вести себя правильно.

Как Шрила Джива Госвами интересную вещь говорит: в «Бхагавад-гите» Кришна говорит *апичет судурачаро бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак* – что человек может быть преданным, даже если он совершает все виды греховных поступков. Значит ли это, что теперь это наш слоган, девиз на знамени: «апичет судурачаро бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак. Давайте, сейчас совершайте все грехи, главное – Мне поклоняйтесь!»

 Что преданные делали? Преданные именно это делали: мы сосредоточились, неважно там то, се, пятое, десятое, тому на голову наступили, этого отодвинули, главное – садхур эва самантавйах», Кришна говорит: Мое мнение – он садху. Я садху и все в порядке». Шрила Джива Госвами говорит: садху, но не проповедник. Такой человек с точки зрения Кришны – садху, в этом нет никаких сомнений, но такой человек проповедником быть не может. 

Чтобы быть проповедником, если мы хотим быть последователями Шрилы Прабхупады или проповедниками, мы должны вести себя как садху, то есть вызывать уважение. Да, он садху, никаких проблем нет, но для нашего проповеднического движения он проблема большая, потому что он разрушает уважение к преданному служению, то есть в конце концов мешает людям другим соединиться с этой энергией бхакти.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Семинар «Обзор Первой Песни “Шримад-Бхагаватам”», обзор 2 главы (продолжение), 25.01.2012

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Ватсала Прабху: - В Бхагавад-гите описан постепенный путь бхакти, кармы, гьяны и, например 7-я глава описывает "после многих рождений и смертей" 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: 7-я глава это гьяна-мишра бхакти 

Ватала Прабху: - Преданные делают из чувства долга и гьяни делают из чувства долга, но почему у преданных путь быстрее? 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Разница между теми и другими заключается в том, что изначально у преданных правильная цель. У преданных сразу цель Кришна и поэтому Кришна говорит мад арпанам - делай это ради Меня. 

И, соответственно, в последнем стихе этой главы Бхагавад-гиты Он тоже говорит об этих разных ступенях. Он говорит ман мана ман бхакто мад яджи мам намаскуру. Он тоже говорит о разных ступенях преданности, но при этом Он что всё время говорит? Мам, Мам, Мам! Ман мана мад бхакто мад яджи ман намаскуру Он подчеркивает, это значит, что человек может находиться на разных ступенях преданности, но у него цель очень ясна - Кришна. 

Тогда как есть косвенный путь, когда человек идет в Кришне и в конце концов приходится через гьяну. Может прийти. са махатма судурлабха Но просто он так медленно приходит, потому что он с самого начала цели своей не знает. То есть для него цель гьяна, цель познать, понять единую природу всего сущего. В этом разница. Если нам с самого начала очень ясно, что цель - Кришна, то на каком бы уровне я не находился... 

Как меня вчера спросили на форуме: - Каким образом человек на уровне шрадхи может быть чистым преданным? И тот же самый вопрос мне всё время мне задаёт мой славный секретарь. Он всё время спрашивает: - Как человек когда сердце его ещё не очистилось, может заниматься уттама-бхакти или чистой бхакти? Может ли человек на уровне шрадхи быть чистым преданным? Может или нет? 

Ватсала Прабху: - Может 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Обязательно может. Рупа Госвами: - Это все ступени чистой преданности. В Бхакти-расамрита-синдху не говорится изначально, не описывается нечистая преданность - только чистая преданность, только уттама бхакти. Даже на уровне шрадхи человек может быть чистым преданным, не смотря на то, что сердце у него грязное. Как он может быть чистым преданным, не смотря на то, что сердце у него грязное? Да, если у него есть четкая цель. Если его стремления и мотивы только дойти до Кришны. 

Ватласа Прабху: То есть у него не совсем только чувство долга? 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Ну у него есть цель и он делает это потому что он движим ещё не привязанностью к Кришне, а тем, что может быть, он просто понял это. Понял: "Мне только Кришна нужен". Поэтому Сам Кришна говорит в девятой главе - апи чет судурачаро бхаджате мам ананья бхак садхур эва самантавьяк - его, такого человека нужно считать садху. Даже если он глупости делает, даже если он грехи совершает, даже если он ошибки допускает, даже если у него сердце грязное. Почему? кшипрам бхавати дхарматма Такой человек очень быстро очищается, потому что у него правильная решимость. 

Как мы сегодня ехали со Славой Силкиным и у него в машине схема в блокнотике. Я сначала не понял, что имеется ввиду, а потом всё понял. Там синусойда, кривая и в конце стрелка и написано "Карма". И там не просто одна кривая. Там как бы две кривых рядом. А внизу значит тоже такая кривая синусойда и всю эту кривую пересекает прямая линия и стрелка. 

Это он таким образом описал разницу между преданным и непреданным. Потому что у непреданного есть карма-синусоида: то хорошо, то плохо; то везёт, то не везёт; то удача, то неудача; то счастье, то горе привалило. И обычный человек вместе этим что делает? Переживает, возбуждается - если хорошо он там, если плохо - он тут и опять там и опять тут. То самоубийство решил совершить, то наоборот - решил всех остальных убить, то ещё что-нибудь. То туда, то сюда идёт эта кривая, ведёт его и вместе с этим осцеллирует его сознание. Но преданный что с ним происходит? Карма у него какая? 

Ватсала Прабху: - Такая же 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Точно такая же. Туда-сюда, туда-сюда, туда-сюда. То плохо, то хорошо, но сознание у него какое? 

Ватсала Прабху: - Горизонтальное. 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, оно стабилизировались. Кришна стабилизировал. Постепенно-постепенно Он стабилизирует его сознание и делает его... И это то, что говорит Кришна - йавастхита йасаха - если таким образом он решительно направлен, то такой человек - садхур эва самантавьях - чтобы у него там ни было: падения, ещё что-то такое... 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Бхагавад-гита 9.27, 17.10.2004

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

В этом стихе и комментарии к нему, Шрила Прабхупада подчеркивает независимую природу бхакти. Это одно из очень важных философских положений любой религии, потому что в конечном счете религия есть бхакти, религия есть поклонение Верховной Личности Бога и для того, чтобы поклоняться Господу правильно, нужно очень хорошо понимать, что бхакти не зависит от материальных вещей, что бхакти или преданность Господу не зависит от материальной квалификации, от материальных качеств, от грехов которые мы совершили в прошлом, что путь бхакти по определению зависит только от бхакти.

И если мы будем знать это очень хорошо, тогда и только тогда мы сможем правильно построить свою жизнь, правильно построить свои отношения с духовным учителем, правильно построить свои отношения с другими преданными и наоборот, если мы не поймём независимой природы бхакти и будем, как мы привыкли, пытаться прятаться за свои материальные качества, за своё материальные добродетели, за какие-то свои материальные достоинства и пытаться гордиться ими, то мы ничего не достигнем на пути бхакти.

На самом деле эта тема была начата Нарой Муни после вопроса или даже не вопроса, а мольбы Махараджи Юдхиштхиры. Махараджа Юдхиштхира в 14 главе со слезами на глазах обратился к Нараде Муни и сказал: - Ну нам-то что делать? Я живу дома и я гриха мудха дхих. Есть грихамедхи, а есть грихамудхи.

Грихамудхи значит человек, живущий дома. Шрила Прабхупада говорит буквально это значит осёл. Но мудха буквально значит му дха. Му значит разум, дха значит грязный разум. И, казалось бы, человек который постоянно соприкасается с материальной энергией не может сохранить свой разум в чистоте и, соответственно, поэтому Махараджа Юдхиштхира будучи смиренным преданным, сказал: - Я грихамудха. Как я могу живя дома и, постоянно соприкасались с материальной энергией в конце концов достичь освобождения?

У людей очень часто есть это неправильные понимание того, что я могу достичь освобождения только если я полностью изолируюсь от материального мира, если я уйду в лес, если я буду жить там в сторожке и буду "мычать" что-то каждое утро и не буду соприкасаться с оскверняющим влиянием материальной энергии.

Но Нарада Муни рассказав ему идеальную семейную жизнь, подводит здесь итог и говорит, что да - человек должен следовать определенным правилам, тем, которые я сказал и другим. Человек ни в коем случае не должен пытаться под предлогом того, что он такой преданный, такой бхакта отвергать все остальные правила. Это одно из недоразумений, которыми люди могут воспользоваться. Когда Кришна говорит: апи чет су-дурачаро бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак, - некоторые очень воодушевляются.

апи чет су-дурачаро - я могу совершать самые ужасные грехи, самые ужасные грехи, и так как я преданный... 

Преданный я, да? Все видели? Значит я могу делать все что угодно! Значит мне позволено всё, что никому другому не позволено!

И иногда нас упрекают наши враги, цитируя этот стих. Посмотрите пожалуйста - преданным всё можно делать!

*Кришна не говорит этого!* 

Но Кришна говорит, что бхакти в конечном счете не зависит от материальных квалификаций. Все эти слова должны подчеркнуть только одно - независимую природу бхакти и то, что в конце концов преданность это высшая добродетель. Но когда преданный обретает преданность, то естественным образом он начинает следовать всем правилам и ограничениям.

Иначе говоря логика которую опровергает здесь Кришна это то что бхакти появляется в результате следования правилам и ограничениям. Некоторые люди думают, что я стану бхактой, ибо я праведный. Если я очень праведный, то я смогу стать бхактой.

Правильно?
Не правильно!

Но если я стал бхактой, то рано или поздно я стану праведным. Рано или поздно все грехи от меня уйдут и я должен стать праведным, потому что иначе грош цена моей преданности.
И здесь Нарада Муни подчеркивает: - Да, ты  должен следовать всем правилам, но главное что ты должен понимать что ты следуешь всем этим правилам не ради самих правил, то что ты следуешь всем этим правилам не для того, чтобы гордиться какой ты праведный, какой ты благочестивый, не для того чтобы иметь еще одну причину чувствовать себя выше всех остальных.

Мы следуем этому ради одной цели - чтобы наша преданность смогла расцвести на почве нашего сердца. Это очень важное положение и тут об этом положении можно говорить идёт очень долго. Очень часто люди не понимают этого именно баланса между деятельностью праведной и греховной деятельностью и бхакти. Каким образом эти три понятия совмещаются друг с другом. 

С одной стороны Кришна утверждает и это очень важная вещь... Кришна утверждает что в результате греховной деятельности - на мам душкритино мудхах. прападйанте нарадхамах - что человек, который совершает грехи, если он душкрити - он никогда не предастся, что человек, у которого есть греховная деятельность, эта сама по себе греховная деятельность является препятствием на пути к Кришне.

Он никогда не сможет предаться - мудха. Он становится мудхой, нарадхамой, низшим из людей, глупцом. Как Шрилу Прабхупаду обвиняли...
Однажды к нему пришел человек воспитанный, богатый, в костюме, индиец. Он сказал:  - Свамиджи, почему вы всех называете глупцами и  негодяями?

И Шрила Прабхупада не скупится на это: глупцы, негодяи, кошки, собаки!

Шрила Прабхупада, услышав это, стал очень серьёзным, очень смиренно сложил руки, и сказал: - Я не называю никого глупцами и негодяями. Это Кришна называет! на мам душкритино мудхах прападйанте нарадхамах! Я всего лишь повторяю, не сердитесь на меня! Не сердитесь на меня, я всего лишь повторяю то, что Кришна говорит. Кришна действительно говорит и не без причины 

на мам душкритино мудхах
прападйанте нарадхамах
майайапахрита-джнана
асурам бхавам ашритах

Что когда человек совершает грехи, то неминуемо, невольно, сам по себе, он становится мудхой. Одним из результатов греха является то, что человек становится тупым. Грех отупляет. Грех замутняет сознание. Это первое что происходит в результате греха. Второе, как объясняет Рамануджа, комментируя этот стих, нарадхама, становится низшим из людей и Раманууджачарья объясняют что низший из людей означает, что человека который понимает что я должен жить по другому. Мудха - он ничего не понимает, он дурак и он рад, что он дурак, он  действует как глупец, как последний грешник и у него нет даже ни малейших угрызений совести.

Но есть другой более тонкий результат греха, когда человек может понимать: "Я не должен этого делать". Но у него не хватает воли. Другой результат греха это то, что воля человека становится слабой. И он говорит: - Ну что, все мы люди и ничто человеческое нам не чуждо и поэтому можно по праздникам слегка... Нарадхама значит низший из людей, который понимает что я должен жить как человек; который понимает что у меня должны быть высшие идеалы и тем не менее он не может. Воля слабая!

Он  с трясущимися руками тянется к стопочке. Или, как там разные истории рассказывают... Как некоторые люди в Великий пост крестят мясо  и окрестив его едят "Оскверняет не то что мы едим, а то что из нас исходит". Разные есть причины, но в сущности, это результат греховной деятельности - то, что воля человека становится слабой. Он даже знает что я должен по-другому, но не может ничего сделать...

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Шримад-Бхагаватам 7.15.67, 21 мая 2004

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

ВОПРОС: У меня тоже вопрос про Карну, потому что он с одной стороны и щедрый такой был, и, вообще, у него такое было благочестие, что когда Арджуна в него стрелы посылал, они превращались в гирлянды и Самому Кришне пришлось лишить Карну благочестия. У меня все время не совмещаются с Карной вот эти все качества. В чем же было его серьезное осквернение, что он все-таки примкнул к Дурьйодхане?

БВГ: То есть, что Вас смущает, что благочестие было или….

ВОПРОС: Он был щедрый, благочестивый и все так хорошо и вдруг он к Дурьйодхане примыкает?

БВГ: При этом у него был комплекс неполноценности, о котором я тоже говорил на одной из предыдущих лекций. Потому что он, будучи кшатрием по своей природе, причем не просто кшатрием, а сыном прародителя всех кшатриев – Бога Солнца, воспитывался как сын простого возницы, суты. Сута это была низкая каста, которая получалась в результате ануломы, в результате брака кшатрия  с женщиной из касты брахмана.

В результате появлялись суты и им разрешалось максимум что делать, это водить колесницы. То есть они в своей карьере воина дальше шофера не шли. И у него был этот комплекс неполноценности. И когда он впервые на соревновании показал свое искусство, у него спросили: «А ты, собственно, кто такой?». И он в этот момент, так как он ждал этого вопроса, он залился краской и не мог ничего сказать. 

«Из какой ты касты? Что ты тут делаешь?», когда на выпускном экзамене Пандавы демонстрировали свое искусство. И у него был этот комплекс неполноценности, который, собственно, и является источником очень многих бед для человека.  В этот момент Дурьйодхана встал и сказал: «Он мой друг. Я даю ему царство Анги. Он становится махараджей Анги. 

Таким образом, я возвожу его в сан кшатрия». И он был ему благодарен за это и в силу благодарности он стал общаться с ним. В процессе общения он перенял очень много дурных качеств. То есть, да, Карна, в каком-то смысле,  не такая уж двойственная фигура, как может показаться, потому что его благочестие Кришна не оценил ни коим образом. В материальном смысле его благочестие, может быть, защищало его. Но это было материальное благочестие. 

С духовной точки зрения он был грешником. Это Кришна сказал: «Убей его. Он заслужил это». В глазах Кришны Карна ничего особенного собой не представляет. Если в глазах Кришны даже Бхишма, сделав неправильный выбор, присоединившись к Дурьйодхане, должен был поплатиться за это, так что уж говорить о Карне, который делал это с очень большим желанием.  

Бхишма делал это нехотя, Дрона делал это нехотя. Карна делал это, потому что он ненавидел Пандавов. А Кришна говорит: «Тот, кто ненавидит Пандавов, тот, кто ненавидит преданных, ненавидит Меня». То есть с нашей точки зрения Карна это не амбивалентная фигура, не нечто посередине. С чисто кармической точки зрения человек, в глазах которого материальное благочестие много стоит, да: «Карна, о, такой щедрый, такой благородный. 

Он давал то, он брахманам давал…». С точки зрения по-настоящему духовной Карна – негодяй.  И все его заслуги в глазах Кришны – ничто. И Кришна говорит об этом снова, снова и снова. И, более того, это было доказано самим Карной, когда Кришна отозвал его в сторону и когда Кришна сказал ему: «Давай, ну, по крайней мере, пока Бхишма…, ты ж все равно сказал, что ты сражаться не будешь за Дурьйодхану, пока Бхишма будет сражаться на нашей стороне сражайся. Сражайся на Моей стороне». 

Карна сказал: «Ни за что. Я на Твоей стороне не могу сражаться никогда, ни за что».

– То есть у него нет никаких духовных качеств?

БВГ: У него есть материальное благородство, материальное благочестие. И, так как нам это нравится, мы думаем: «Какой хороший». Для чего он это делает? У него нет никакого понимания, у него нет никакого духовного понимания. Со строго духовной точки зрения Карна полностью отрицательный герой. И отношение к Карне это тест на наше виденье, на то, как мы видим. 

Ну что с того, да, давал он пожертвования брахманам, ну что с того? Его мотивация была чисто материальной. Он делал это потому что он знал – это все  даст мне материальную силу, силу сражаться. Ради этого он это делал. Но при этом вот этот вот благочестивый кармический человек в нашем сердце кричит: «Фанатизм это. Это все правильно». Кришна все время говорит, все время. Это один из главных уроков «Махабхараты». Если человек принимает неправильную сторону, если он делает неправильный выбор, это показатель его духовного состояния.

ВОПРОС: Мы знаем как Карна был рожден. И, в принципе, по крайней мере, даже с точки зрения современной морали его бы как-то оправдали: «Несчастный ребенок, которого незаконно родила мама и бросила, «сплавила» вообще».

БВГ: Понятно, да. Поэтому у него комплекс неполноценности. Это факт. Тяжелое детство у человека было.

ВОПРОС:  Почему же тогда его мама так прославляется как  преданная? Тут, вероятно, есть какая-то тайна, потому что мы знаем, что преданные обладают всеми качествами полубогов. Очень странно.

БВГ: Что странного в этом?  Мы теперь переходим на рассуждение о том – Кунти какова, так? Еще раз. Философия бхакти, которая в «Махабхарате» очень хорошо проиллюстрирована всеми этими примерами, очень черно-белая. Как Кришна говорит в 13 главе «Бхагавад-гиты», где Он перечисляет: «Вот это есть знание»: аманитвам адамбхитвам ахимса кшантир арджавам.  

И как Он там говорит о бхакти? Ну, не важно, «Безраздельная преданность Мне». Это 19 элементов знания или 19 качеств. Все остальное, Кришна говорит, как бы люди ни думали об этом, как бы они ни прославляли,  каким бы гламуром (Есть такое хорошее современное слово – гламур, glamorous от английского), чем бы это ни казалось им, чем бы не представлялось в их глазах, это все есть невежество. 

Кришна говорит: «Это Мое мнение». И Кришна очень часто эти вещи показывает.  И есть вот эти утверждения в наших писаниях, знаменитое: апи чет су-дурачаро бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак  (БГ 9.30) –  даже если человек судурачар. Су-дурачар значит, самые ужасные грехи совершает. Апи чет су-дурачар. Бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак – «кто поклоняется Мне»; садхур эва са мантавйах – «люди обязаны считать его садху». 

И это очень сложно понять, потому что мы привыкли все равно судить обо всем в категориях мирской морали, мирского хорошего и плохого. Но Кунти великая преданная, потому что она великая преданная.  И то, что она положила Карну в корзину и пустила ее вниз по реке, при этом молясь Богу говоря: «Господь, позаботься о нем, потому что я не вижу другого выхода», ни коим образом от этого ее положение не снижается. 

Она сделала так, потому что она не могла иначе сделать. Может быть, с точки зрения какого-то современного моралиста, воспитанного где-нибудь в Америке, специалиста по психоанализу, который обвинил бы во всем Кунти, она совершила грех. С точки зрения Кришны она не совершила греха. С точки зрения Кришны она была абсолютно чиста и оставалась чиста. Это ее статус, это ее положение. И нам нужно относиться к ней соответствующим образом в свете этого. Мы можем не понять этого, но мы должны при этом попытаться посмотреть на это с точки зрения Кришны.

Теперь, все остальное, что случилось, оно тоже так или иначе Кришной было предопределено.

ВОПРОС: – Получается, нам просто нужно поменять взгляд на мораль?

БВГ: Да, мы... Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху говорит: бхадрабхадра-джнана, саба — манодхарма – все хорошее, то, что люди называют хорошим в этом мире, все плохое, то, что люди называют плохим в этом мире, это все выдумки, это все придумано, потому что это не имеет вечную основу этого всего.  

Вечная основа появляется только тогда, когда у морали есть некий гарант, вечный критерий. Потому что все остальное – в этом обществе это плохо, в другом обществе это хорошо. Сейчас люди это прославляют, завтра будут это осуждать, сегодня это превозносится, завтра это будет смешиваться с грязью.  

Почему эта мораль сомнительная вещь? Именно потому, что она не имеет никакого фундамента. Это относительные понятия какие-то: сегодня это хорошо, в этом обществе это принимается, в том обществе это не принимается. Поэтому должен быть некий вечный критерий или вечный индикатор. 

Этим вечным критерием и вечным индикатором является в конечном счете отношение Кришны к этому ко всему. Как мы это узнаем? Узнаем как-то. То есть Карна с точки зрения Кришны не является преданным, не является кем-то очень благородным или очень достойным. И Он знает, Кришна знает его мотивы, Кришна знает все то, что в его сердце было, Кришна знает зависть, которая в сердце Карны жила, Кришна знает злость, которая в нем жила. Он знает это все. В то же самое время с точки зрения Кришны Кунти – великая преданная. Кто мы такие, чтобы пытаться ставить это под сомнение,  потому что она не знала, что со своим первенцем делать. В чем ее вина?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Москва (27.12.2005) Даршан Диск 73, л. 14

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

ВОПРОС: У меня такой вопрос есть – семейный. Значит мы должны только о Господе Рамачандре слушать? Потому что наша нравственность тоже желает лучшего. Потому что Кришну тогда намного проще понять, и намного проще на себя примерить.

БВГМ: В том-то и дело, что мы не правильно примеряем на себя Кришну. И чтобы Кришну понять… Кришну очень сложно понять. Сначала нужно понять Господа Рамачандру и понять то, чему Он учит нас. Говорится, что сначала Господь пришёл, как Рамачандра, Марьяда-пурушоттама. Марьяда-пурушоттама значит Кришна, Личность Бога, которая учит марьяде, или закону, порядку. Он пришёл как тот, кто учит нас ответственности в жизни. Кто учит нас как на самом деле по-настоящему счастливым быть в жизни. Счастье в жизни заключается в том, чтобы ответственность на себя принимать – даже если это сложно и тяжело. Чтобы брать на себя это бремя.

Когда мы поняли это (и люди-то в ведической культуре, они понимали это – они были воспитаны в этих принципах дхармы), потом мы можем понять Кришну, который является как бы следующей ступенью – отрицанием отрицания. Есть тезис: это «греховная, безбожная жизнь». Есть антитеза: «чистая жизнь дхармы». И потом есть синтез этого всего: это то, чему учит Кришна. Но нельзя прийти к синтезу, миновав антитезу греховной жизни. Если мы пытаемся свою греховную жизнь проецировать туда, и говорить: «Кришна делал то же самое», – Шрила Прабхупада говорит: «Мы разрушим себя». Чтобы себя не разрушить…

Иногда философия сознания Кришны может рушить людей. Потому что она даёт удобные обоснования для каких-то своих слабостей или ещё чего-то. Иногда люди делают это по глупости своей. Как Кришна говорит в «Бхагавад-гите»: «Такой человек даже убивая не убивает. У которого нет эго ложного». И человек думает: «А что?! У меня нет никакого эго – ни ложного, никакого»  :smilies:  И начинает оправдываться этим. 

Или Кришна говорит (Б.-г., 9.30): апи чет су-дурачаро / бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак, – и человек думает: «О, хорошо, апи чет су-дурачаро». Он забывает о том, что Кришна говорит, что есть ананйа-бхак, – есть бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак (тот, кто поклоняется Мне с непоколебимой преданностью, не отклоняясь никуда). И он думает: «А что вообще?! Апи чет су-дурачаро – в конце концов, всё простится. Никаких проблем нет. Всё что угодно можно делать».

Чтобы понять синтез нужно пройти через антитезу нашим греховным тенденциям. Человек должен стать глубже и сильнее. Эта сила, и глубина, и понимание, – в конце концов, даже понимание дхармы, – приходит по мере того, как я следую ей. Потому что когда я следую ей, я начинаю чувствовать, что это приносит мне благо – я начинаю понимать, что это принесло мне благо. 

Мне приходится перебарывать себя – свои слабости какие-то. Потому что слабости и ум, который запрограммирован на эту слабость, сразу же оправдывает меня и говорит: «Вот так вот. Нормальные герои всегда идут в обход. Он говорит: «Вот, пожалуйста. Вот простой. Куда тебе вообще? Вот легко. Вот тебе нужно это – делай так. И всё будет хорошо». Человек говорит: «Нет, я буду делать так».

И в конце концов, он понимает: «Это было лучше, я правильно сделал». К нему приходит сила, к нему приходит глубина, к нему приходит понимание в результате этого. И на фоне этого дальше он может понять, что такое Кришна и кто такой Кришна. Он может понять, что такое высшая любовь, которая уже не знает никаких законов и никаких границ. И потом он может понять, кто такой Господь Чайтанья.

Но мы иногда как-то пытаемся – как-то слегка срезать путь. И в результате этого только заблуждаемся. Поэтому Рамачандра пришёл дать очень важные уроки. В том числе, урок того, что значит быть честным и чистым.

И Сита, Она пришла дать другой урок. Сита – Его шакти. И на самом деле, Её жертва больше, чем жертва Господа Рамачандры. Если кто-то является победительницей, или героем «Рамаяны» – это даже не Рамачандра. Это Сита. Почему Она бОльшая героиня? Потому что Её жертва больше.

(небольшой спор в зале – слов не слышно, смех)

Нет, Он страдал может быть больше… Хотя, кто его знает. (смех) Они оба безупречны, но каждый безупречен по-своему. Сита безупречна в своей жертве – целомудрии. Сита учит целомудрию. Сита учит чему? Сита учит нас тому, что значит быть целомудренным, что значит не позволять своему уму отклоняться куда-то, не позволять своему уму блуждать.

Однажды Равана пришёл к Сите. И он хотел Её изнасиловать – взять Её силой. Шёл весь такой, и в конце он подумал: «Сколько можно?! Хватит». Сита взяла травинку и положила между собой и Раваной, и сказала: «Если ты переступишь через эту травинку, эта травинка тебя убьет». Равана посмотрел на Неё и сказал: «Лучше я не буду переступать». Потому что сила Её целомудрия была такова, что никто Её не мог осквернить, – никто не мог Её коснуться ничем. И Она оставалась всегда чистой, всегда счастливой.

То есть у нас есть Рама. И Рама публичная фигура – Он публичный политик. Сита не является публичным политиком  :smilies:  И Рама должен вести себя так, чтобы люди не могли оправдывать какие-то свои слабости, опираясь на Него. Но Сита дополняет как бы Его жертву в этом смысле – Она показывает, что значит жертва чистой любви. 

Когда у неё нет даже ни малейшей… Я почему сказал, что она победительница? Потому что Рама вынужден был это сделать, и Она его поняла. И то, что Она поняла, – сделало Её победительницей. Рама победил в Себе страсти – это был Его пример, который Он показывал. Рама победил Равану. В конце концов, Он победил самую страшную страсть – вожделение (которую олицетворяет десятиголовый Равана). Но Сита кого победила? Сита победила Раму. Сита победила даже Раму – своей любовью. Поэтому никакого противоречия нету.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Израиль (27.03.2007) Диск 88, л. 8

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

...Так вот чем отличается это Я 9 главы очень сильно от Я 7 главы, – это тем, что в 9 главе Кришна, когда Он говорит: «Я есть то, Я есть сё», Он имеет ввиду уже личностные отношения. Он говорит: «Я отец и мать. Я – твой отец. Я – твоя мать». И на самом деле научись Меня видеть в отце и в матери. Я, в конечном счете, – то, твое достижение, как Он говорит здесь: гатих бхарта – Я поддерживаю, прабху – Я повелитель, сакши – Я свидетель, Я смотрю на тебя.

То есть Я не просто вкус воды. Я не просто звук в эфире. Я лично участвую в твоей жизни. И Я жду от тебя этого личного отношения ко Мне. Это то, что Он хочет сказать. И не бойся ничего. Да, Я – смерть. Я приду к тебе как смерть. Я заберу у тебя. Я приду к тебе как болезнь. Но это Я буду, и Я – твой друг. Я – сухрит, как говорит Шрила Прабхупада, Кришна – Он самый лучший друг. Да, Я – созидание, Я – разрушение, не бойся ничего.

Вот этот вот личный аспект здесь Кришна раскрывает, и поэтому Он говорит в этой главе, что апи чет су-дурачаро бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак – не важно, что ты делаешь, грешник ты или святой, для Меня не важно. Если ты хочешь вступить в эти личностные отношения со Мной, то тогда Я приму тебя любым, какой ты есть. Тебе не нужно никого из себя изображать, тебе не нужно быть совершенным. Это очень важная вещь, потому что в 7 главе и в 8 главе Кришна говорит: «Ты хочешь освобождения? Для этого ты должен стать совершенным. Для этого ты должен заниматься строгой практикой, сосредоточь все свое сознание между бровей».

Тут Он говорит: «Да не надо, не сосредоточься, просто думай обо Мне. Не можешь думать – просто кланяйся Мне иногда». И Он говорит, что преданного Я приму. Он предался, – для меня это главное и Я о нем Сам позабочусь...

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. «Бхагавад-Гита» 9.18, Говардхан, 28.06.2017

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Для того, что бы правильно выйти из кризиса, из сложного положения, в  котором  я должен  оказаться, понимая, что сейчас я не соответствую идеалу, в который верю, про который я знаю, что это правильный идеал, необходимо три условия.

Первое,  с  чего  нужно  начать  –  хранить  верность  идеалу.  Второе – необходима открытость или способность к покаянию. В «Бхагавад-гите» Кришна говорит:

апи чет су-дурачаро бхаджатемам ананйа-бхак
садхур эва са мантавйах самйаг вйавасито хи сах

 – «такой человек является садху, даже если он падает». «В моих глазах он является садху» – говорит Кришна, самантавйах – его нужно считать садху». Он использует здесь повелительное наклонение, «…если  человек  стремится  вверх,  если,  так  или  иначе,  сохранил  свой идеал и стремится к нему, не изменяя ему,   такого  человека  вы   просто обязаны считать садху, даже если он пал и совершает последние грехи».

Как Равинда Сварупа Прабху в своем замечательном семинаре «Лечение душ»  говорит  о  том,  что   у  нас  должен  быть  идеал  динамической нравственности. Мы должны понимать: нравственность – не застывшее понятие. И судить о людях нужно не по тому, что они представляют из себя сейчас, но по тому идеалу, к которому они стремятся.   

Открытость или способность к покаянию может быть основана на очень важном качестве – самоуважении и честности.  Человек должен найти прощение всем своим слабостям у гуру – духовного учителя, потому что иначе он будем скрывать их. Духовный учитель должен принять его со всеми его «потрохами» и сказать:  «Ничего,  давай,  иди  дальше!»  

Поэтому  у  ученика  с  духовным учителем должны быть очень близкие отношения. Я не должен бояться рассказать ему обо всем, зная, что он меня не отвергнет, он примет меня в любом  случае,  таким,  какой  я  есть.  Во  взаимоотношениях  с  духовным учителем есть кое-что удивительное – они вечные, их невозможно разорвать. Духовный учитель не может отказаться от ученика до тех пор, пока ученик не совершит какого-то очень грубого оскорбления.

И, наконец, третье условие – должна быть садху-санга или стремление человека к общению с теми, кто выше его, с тем, кто может его поднять, а не попытка изолироваться.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Семинар «Вишада-йога», 2006, (диск 82, л. 4)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

В любой религии всегда есть определенные вещи, которые объясняют человеку, что никогда не поздно начать с чистого листа прямо сразу и не думать о чем-то, что было после этого. В Пуранах вам скажут: «Если вы омылись в Ямуне, то все ваши грехи, куда ушли? Куда-то, к Ямараджу». Ямуна – родная сестра Ямараджа. Она забрала все ваши грехи. Она дана, она пришла в этот мир для того, чтобы человек мог избавиться от свидания с Ямараджем, если он придет на свидание с его сестрой Ямуной. Недаром говорится: «Если вы три раза обошли вокруг Туласи. Йани кани чапапани брахма-хатйадикани ча тани тани пранашйанти прадакшинах паде паде!» С каждым шагом…. Человек обошел три раза вокруг Туласи – все! Нету у вас никаких грехов, свободны. Дети мои, вы свободны!  :smilies: 

– Хари бол!

(смех) Никакого подвоха нет! Суть в том, что у нас у всех есть надежда, что нет такой ситуации, в которой можно и нужно отчаиваться. Это отчаяние – это ловушка майи, это наша последняя попытка сохранить самого себя в центре. Больного, несчастного, противного, отвратительного, но такого родного. Так? Раскаяние, здоровое раскаяние от нездорового чувства вины или самоуничижения заключается только в том, что в раскаянии у человека всегда есть надежда, то, что он раскаялся, и он идет дальше. И то, что Кришна его простит, Он ждет, Он готов ему все, что угодно дать, как угодно воодушевить. Сам Кришна говорит об этом:

апи чет су-дурачаро
бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак
садхур эва са мантавйах
самйаг вйавасито хи сах

Даже если тот, кто занимается преданным служением, иногда совершает неблаговидный поступок, его все равно следует считать праведником, ибо он на верном пути. (Б.-г., 9.30)

«Даже если человек совершает самые дурные поступки, если он идет ко Мне прямиком, он садху в Моих глазах! И даже если он случайно продолжает совершать какие-то дурные проступки, для Меня никаких проблем в этом нет». Суть в том, что суть прощения самого себя заключается в том, что, если я вижу эту надежду впереди, знаю и иду к этой надежде целеустремленно, и одновременно с этим раскаиваюсь в том, что я совершил какой-то дурной поступок, то тогда я очень быстро перешагну этот этап. Я очень быстро пойму что-то, и я приму все то, что приготовил мне Кришна с благодарным сердцем.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Семинар О Прощении, Лекция 4, V ретрит учеников, Магдалиновка, 2011

***

Люди все время задают этот вопрос: «А что делать, когда мы увидели лицемерие в других?» Увидьте лицемерие в самом себе сначала. Понятно, что мы будем видеть в других, но когда мы увидели других, мы начинаем что делать? Радостно потирать руки. Зависть увидели, начинаем разбирать психологию и психологический портрет бхакты Миши или бхактин Наташи.

На самом деле мы не понимаем, что в этот момент мы делаем. Ум включает свой механизм доказать свое превосходство. Как я могу доказать свое превосходство над другими? Опустить других, всех остальных. Эти недостатки в других что делают с нами? Возвышают нас. Как есть знаменитый анекдот, хороший анекдот очень. 

Я не помню там, но там суть в том… Там машина(которая испражнения перевозит) ассенизатор, и я там со шлангом всех обливаю и выхожу весь в белом. Чувствуете, да? По контрасту. Это ум, я вижу их недостатки… Почему? И даже если человек не говорит об этих недостатках, но он их видит и ему хорошо становится. Почему? Раз я вижу их недостатки, и значит я выше их, я лучше их. И мне хотелось, чтобы мы с вами поняли, что мы в другом человеке должны видеть вайшнава.

А Кришна что о вайшнаве говорит? Кришна много разных вещей говорит о вайшнаве, но в девятой главе Он одну вещь хорошую про вайшнава говорит: апи чет су-дурачаро бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак садхур эва са мантавйах самйаг вйавасито хи сах (Б.-г., 9.30) Кто такой вайшнав? Это тот, кто совершает самые отвратительные поступки  :smilies:  

Его нужно считать садху, если он решительно настроен и хочет придти ко Мне. В глазах Кришны вайшнав – это тот, кто хочет придти к Нему, не смотря на все недостатки, не смотря ни на что. Если я таким образом смотрю на других и вижу эту искренность в другом человеке, то он вайшнав. Иначе говоря, вайшнав не обязан быть идеальным. Кришне все равно, есть у нас недостатки или нет. Кришне главное, что у нас решимость есть. И это очень важная вещь. И когда мы относимся к другим, мы должны точно также относиться или видеть в другом человеке именно это, его стремление и то, на каком уровне он находится сейчас. 

Б.В Госвами Кучугуры (27.09.2009) «Манах-Шикша», 6 Стих, Часть 4 

***

 Мы ищем любви, и именно поэтому Упанишада говорит, что это – внутренняя природа дживы, когда мы так или иначе, по той или иной причине, оставляем все остальные пути и сосредотачиваемся на одном этом пути.

 И теперь перейдем непосредственно к тому, что описывает Шрила Джива Госвами в «Бхакти-cандарбхе». И Шрила Джива Госвами до этого говорит о том, каких вайшнавов мы должны слушать. Он дает длинную-длинную классификацию вайшнавов. Он говорит, что есть вайшнавы такие, есть вайшнавы такие… В целом, он делит вайшнавов на две категории – на сат и махат. 

И сат, грубо говоря, – это преданные, которые идут путем вайдхи-садхана-бхакти, махат – это люди, которые идут путем рагануга-садхана-бхакти. Грубо говоря. Шрила Джива Госвами дает огромное количество разных градаций. Он говорит, что сат, или садху, начинается с того определения, которое дает Кришна в «Бхагавад-гите» (9.30): апи чет су-дурачаро бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак – что вайшнав начинается даже с того уровня, когда он совершает все возможные отвратительные поступки. Все равно он садху! Но Шрила Джива Госвами говорит: «Такого садху слушать не надо. 

Его надо уважать как садху, но слушать его ни в коем случае не надо, потому что он не сможет зародить в нашем сердце правильную веру». Он объясняет дальше, что настоящий сат, или садху, или махат… В идеале мы должны найти махат – человека, который идет путем привязанности, но, в любом случае, садху или махат – они должны быть высокой категории, они должны вести себя идеальным образом. Только такой садху может породить в нас правильную веру. 

Иначе, если мы будем общаться или слушать человека с сомнительным характером, то, даже несмотря на все его заслуги, даже несмотря на то, что он действительно очень целеустремлен, наша вера не будет развиваться правильно. Это первая вещь, и я очень прошу Вас немного поразмышлять над этим. Шрила Джива Госвами предупреждает нас, предостерегает нас, что мы ни в коем случае не должны слушать людей, чей характер небезупречен, или тех людей, которые совершают греховные поступки. Слушание их не будет способствовать формированию правильной, чистой, настоящей веры.

В конечном счете, Шрила Джива Госвами дает определение человека, которого мы должны слушать. Он говорит, что человек, которого мы должны слушать, должен обладать одним качеством, главным качеством (помимо всех остальных качеств, которых много: идеальных качеств души, совершенного поведения и всего остального). У него должна быть главная характеристика: ананья-бхава. Ананья-бхава значит «чувство исключительной принадлежности к Богу»: «Бог мой. 

Я иду только этим путем и ничего другого мне не нужно». Очень часто (к счастью, это не наш с вами случай, но я боюсь, что очень скоро это будет наш с вами случай) появляется огромное количество людей (в Индии их много), которые пытаются смешивать все. Огромное количество сампрадай, которые мешают крийя-йогу, гьяна-йогу, бхакти-йогу... Они гордятся этим! Посмотрите на разных гуру – и почти везде они будут говорить: «Мы даем вам синтез карма-йоги, гьяна-йоги и бхакти-йоги». Шрила Джива Госвами говорит: «Не слушайте синтетиков! Не слушайте людей, которые пытаются мешать все». Нам нужно найти человека, который не делает никакого синтеза.

Б.В Госвами. Зарождение веры, Фестиваль «Бхакти-Сангама», 19.09.2013

***

...На самом деле все очень просто. То, что мы называем шраддхой и садху–сангой, это первый элемент предания. Следующий, бхаджана–крия, это следующая точка, когда мы начинаем бхаджана–крию по правилам делать, гуру предаемся тад виддхи пранипатена. Следующая точка, это анартха–нивритти. И анартха–нивритти это санга–сиддха бхакти. Бхакти, с желанием освобождения. «Я хочу освобождения, я хочу очистить свое сердце». И все бы было хорошо, но Кришна не успокаивается на этом. И Кришна говорит: «Не проблема. Думай». 

Опять же, еще раз, люди точно так же, как они портят свою жизнь правилами и становятся невольниками этих правил вначале. Думают, что правила их спасут. И у них нет этого что ли, какой-то свободы в этом во всем. Поэтому говорится что эти этапы первые аропа–сиддха бхакти и санга–сиддха бхакти они нормальные, но их нужно поскорее пройти. Они сами не превращаются в настоящую бхакти. Бхактивинода Тхакур пишет об этом. Их нужно поскорее пройти. Ни в коем случае нельзя на них задерживаться. 

А человек задерживается на правилах и все. Вся бхакти для него в правилах. «Ой-ей, ей, ей». Все. Или человек задерживается, зацикливается на этом этапе освобождения. На желании очищения своего сердца. И он очищает себя и то и другое. И он начинает какие-то там вещи делать. Он начинает благотворительностью заниматься, еще что-то такое. Чтобы освободиться. Поститься начинает. Ох, люди постятся, чего только не делают. Служить, да, изо всех сил. 

«О да, да, я такой. Кришна заметь меня, найди меня, узнай меня. Ты видишь мои подвиги. Я тут». И потом наступает девятая глава. Кришна переходит к девятой главе. Где собственно Он делает новый виток предания. Там Он говорит одну очень важную вещь, мы все знаем этот стих апи чет су-дурачаро бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак Я о нем позабочусь. Чтобы он не делал, Я его принимаю. 

Если человек хочет Мне служить, то какой бы он ни был, чтобы он там не делал, Я о нем позабочусь Сам. И дальше Он скажет в десятой главе тешам ахам самудхарта Я его спасаю. Не его гйана его спасает, не его мысли его спасают, не его дела его спасают. Я его спасаю. Мритью–самсара–сагарат из этого океана рождения и смерти. И что такой человек делает? 

Но это не значит, что человек ничего не должен делать. Он говорит, что сататам киртайанто мам йатанташ ча дрдха-вратах намасйанташ ча мам бхактйа они делают эти люди. Сататам киртайанто мам они прославляют Меня, рассказывают обо Мне йатанташ ча дрдха-вратах они принимают суровые обеты. 

Они делают что-то. Опять же, в контексте принятия того, что они могут намасйантах они кланяются. Они делают. Но одновременно с этим Он говорит тешам сататам йуктанам, а нет как это нитйабхийуктанам йога-кшема вахамй ахам. Это важный стих, это ключевой стих во всей этой девятой главе с этим преданием.

Во всей девятой главе Он говорит: даиви хй эша гуна-майи мама майа дуратйайа мам, они принимают прибежище в божественной энергии махатманас ту мам партха даивим пракритим ашритах ой извиняюсь не даиви хй эша гуна-майи, а махатманас ту мам партха   даивим пракритим ашритах они приняли это ашрае махатмы. Махатмы идут к Личности Бога. И что Личность Бога делает? 

Он говорит: «То чего у вас не хватит, Я дам». Йога–кшема вахамй ахам вам не нужно быть совершенными. До этого человек. Слушайте. Седьмая глава, восьмая глава, где санга–сиддха бхакти объясняется, человек сам стремится к личному совершенствованию. «Я должен быть хорошим, тогда я спасусь. Я должен быть очень чистым. Я должен». Кришна говорит, мне хочется с интонацией Вамшибихари сказать: «Расслабься». Кришна говорит йога–кшема вахамй ахам Я сам тебе все принесу. Ты вот сататам киртайанто мам йатанташ ча дрдха-вратах да, принимай обеты какие можешь....

Б. В Госвами «Бхагавад-Гита» 4.5, Говардхан, 11.06.2017

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Отдаленно похожие стихи на 9.30 Бхагавад-гиты содержатся в Уддхава-гите:

Шримад-бхагаватам 11.14.18

Дорогой Уддхава, если Мой преданный еще не до конца обуздал свои чувства, его могут беспокоить материальные желания, однако благодаря стойкой преданности Мне он не падет жертвой чувственных удовольствий.

Комментарий
Слово абхибхуйате означает падение в материальный мир и поражение в битве с майей. Однако тот, кто непоколебимо предан Господу Кришне, никогда не разлучится с Ним, даже если такой человек еще не полностью совладал с чувствами. Слова прагалбхайа бхактйа указывают на того, кто обладает подлинной преданностью Господу Кришне, а не на того, кто хочет совершать грехи и пользуется мантрой Харе Кришна, чтобы избежать последствий своих грехов. 

Из-за прошлых дурных привычек и незрелости даже очень искренний преданный может порой чувствовать на себе влияние телесных представлений о жизни, тем не менее его непоколебимая преданность Господу Кришне защитит его. Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур приводит два примера. Могучий воин может получить от врага жестокий удар, однако благодаря своей храбрости и выносливости он не умрет и не потерпит поражения. Он примет удар и продолжит сражаться до победного конца. Подобно этому, человек может серьезно заболеть, но, принимая правильно подобранное лекарство, он вскоре пойдет на поправку.

Тем, кто идет по пути философских размышлений и аскезы, достаточно лишь слегка отклониться от своего пути, как они тут же падают. Но преданный, даже если он не достиг полного успеха, никогда не сходит с пути преданного служения. Пусть временами он поддается слабости, но его все равно считают преданным, если его преданность Господу Кришне сильна. Господь утверждает в «Бхагавад-гите» (9.30):

апи чет су-дурачаро
бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак
садхур эва са мантавйах
самйаг вйавасито хи сах

«Даже если человек, занимающийся преданным служением, совершит самый отвратительный поступок, его все равно следует считать святым, ибо он исполнен решимости идти по верному пути».

Шримад-бхагаватам 11.14.19

Дорогой Уддхава, как пылающий огонь превращает дрова в пепел, так и преданность Мне дотла сжигает грехи Моих преданных.

Комментарий
Здесь необходимо отметить, что Господь говорит о преданности, которая подобна пылающему огню. Грешить в расчете на силу повторения святого имени — это очень тяжкое оскорбление, и показная преданность того, кто так оскорбляет святое имя, не считается пылающим огнем любви к Кришне. Как говорилось в предыдущем стихе, даже искренний преданный, для которого Господь Кришна стал единственной целью жизни, может из-за незрелости или прошлых дурных привычек пойти на поводу у своих чувств. 

Но, если преданный оступается случайно, не замыслив этого заранее, и горько раскаивается в содеянном, Господь тут же сжигает его грех, в точности как пламя в мгновение ока пожирает тонкую щепку. Господь Кришна необычайно могуществен, и тот, кто не желает знать иного прибежища, кроме Него, получает особые дары преданного служения Верховному Господу.

***

Шримад-бхагаватам 11.20.25

Перевод
Если, утратив на мгновение бдительность, йог случайно совершил дурной поступок, он должен сжечь дотла последствия своего греха с помощью той же самой практики йоги и никогда не пользоваться для этого никакими иными методами.

Комментарий
Слово йогена указывает здесь на джнанена йогена и бхактйа йогена, ибо именно эти две трансцендентные системы йоги обладают способностью сжигать дотла последствия грехов. Следует четко понять, что слово амхас, «грех», указывает здесь на случайное, неумышленное падение. Намеренное злоупотребление милостью Господа — непростительное преступление.

Примечательно, что Господь запрещает здесь любые посторонние очистительные ритуалы, поскольку трансцендентные системы йоги, и в особенности бхакти-йога, сами по себе очищают от всех грехов. Если в попытке избавиться от последствий греха человек начинает проводить какой-то особый ритуал или совершать аскезу, при этом прекращая свою практику, он будет повинен еще в одном грехе — пренебрежении своим долгом. 

После случайного падения человек должен взять себя в руки и, не предаваясь бесполезному унынию, с решимостью продолжить свой путь. Безусловно, ему должно быть стыдно и он должен сокрушаться по поводу своего падения, ибо в противном случае ему не удастся очиститься. Тем не менее, если после случайного падения человек будет предаваться чрезмерному унынию, у него пропадет энтузиазм продолжать свой путь к совершенству. Господь Кришна говорит в «Бхагавад-гите» (9.30):

апи чет су-дурачаро
бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак
садхур эва са мантавйах
самйаг вйавасито хи сах

«Даже если человек, занимающийся преданным служением, совершит самый отвратительный поступок, его все равно следует считать святым, ибо он исполнен решимости идти по верному пути». Самое важное — это правильным образом служить Господу, ибо Господь прощает преданному все случайные падения и избавляет его от последствий греха. Тем не менее нужно быть очень осторожным, чтобы не допускать таких печальных инцидентов.

***

Шримад-бхагаватам 11.20.27-28

Уверовав в повествования, прославляющие Меня, испытывая отвращение к любой материальной деятельности, понимая, что все чувственные наслаждения ведут к страданиям, хотя и не находя в себе сил отказаться от всех удовольствий, Мой преданный должен, оставаясь в счастливом расположении духа, с великой верой и убежденностью поклоняться Мне. Хотя иногда такой человек предается чувственным наслаждениям, он знает, что все мирские удовольствия приводят к страданиям, и потому искренне раскаивается в таких поступках.

Комментарий
Здесь Господь описывает начальную ступень чистого преданного служения. Искренний преданный на своем опыте убедился, что любая материальная деятельность ведет лишь к чувственным удовольствиям, а любые чувственные удовольствия оборачиваются лишь страданиями. Поэтому преданный искренне желает двадцать четыре часа в сутки с любовью служить Господу Кришне, не ожидая ничего взамен. 

Такой преданный искренне хочет занять свое естественное положение вечного слуги Господа и молит Господа помочь ему подняться на этот высокий уровень. Слово анишвара означает, что из-за своих прошлых грехов и дурных привычек человек может не суметь в одночасье полностью избавиться от стремления наслаждаться. 

Здесь Господь вдохновляет такого преданного не падать духом и с энтузиазмом продолжать свое любовное служение. Слово нирвинна означает, что искренний преданный, даже если иногда он вновь возвращается к чувственным наслаждениям, на самом деле испытывает отвращение к материальной жизни и ни при каких обстоятельствах не станет намеренно совершать грехи. 

В действительности он избегает любой мирской деятельности. Слово каман обычно указывает на половое влечение и его последствия (детей, дом и проч.). В материальном мире половое влечение столь сильно, что, даже если человек искренне стремится к любовному служению Господу, его иногда охватывает сексуальное желание или им владеет стойкая привязанность к жене и детям. 

Безусловно, чистый преданный испытывает духовную любовь ко всем живым существам, не исключая и своих так называемых жену и детей, однако он знает, что привязанность к материальному телу не приводит ни к чему хорошему, ибо такая привязанность делает человека и его «родственников» узниками мучительной цепной реакции кармической деятельности. 

Слово дридха-нишчайа («твердая убежденность») означает, что преданный при любых обстоятельствах твердо намерен выполнить свой долг ради Кришны. Он размышляет так: «Прежняя постыдная жизнь осквернила мое сердце бесчисленными иллюзорными привязанностями. Сам я не в силах совладать с ними. Очистить меня от этой скверны может только Господь Кришна, пребывающий в моем сердце. 

Но избавит ли Он меня от этих привязанностей прямо сейчас или же оставит на мне это бремя, я никогда не откажусь от преданного служения Ему. Даже если Господь возведет на моем пути миллионы препятствий и даже если из-за своих оскорблений мне придется отправиться в ад, я все равно ни на миг не прекращу служить Господу Кришне. 

Меня не интересуют ни философские рассуждения, ни кармическая деятельность, и, даже если Господь Брахма сам придет ко мне и предложит заняться этим, я не проявлю ни малейшего интереса. Хотя я все еще нахожу удовольствие в материальных вещах, я отчетливо вижу, что привязанность к ним не сулит мне ничего хорошего, а просто приносит беспокойства и мешает заниматься преданным служением Господу. Поэтому я искренне раскаиваюсь в том, что по глупости привязан к такому количеству материальных вещей, и терпеливо ожидаю милости Господа Кришны».

Слово пр?та означает, что преданный чувствует себя сыном или подопечным Верховной Личности Бога и очень привязан к своим взаимоотношениям с Господом. Поэтому, искренне сокрушаясь о случайных падениях, он при этом не теряет горячего желания служить Господу Кришне. Если преданный становится слишком угрюмым и теряет энтузиазм в преданном служении, он рискует превратиться в имперсоналиста или перестать служить Господу. 

Зная об этом, Господь говорит здесь, что искреннее раскаяние не должно переходить в затяжную депрессию. В силу прошлых грехов нам приходится иногда страдать от беспокойного ума и чувств, однако это не значит, что мы должны посвятить свою жизнь отречению от мира, как это делают философы-теоретики. 

В самом желании развить непривязанность к мирскому нет ничего дурного, ибо оно помогает очистить наше преданное служение Господу, однако, если отказ от мирского начинает заботить человека больше, чем действия, направленные на удовлетворение Господа Кришны, такой человек, по-видимому, не понимает, что значит любовное преданное служение. 

Вера в Господа Кришну обладает такой силой, что со временем сама по себе дарует человеку отрешенность и совершенное знание. Тот же, кто перестает считать Господа Кришну центральным объектом своего поклонения, а больше сосредоточивает свое внимание на обретении знания и развитии отрешенности, сойдет с пути, ведущего домой, обратно к Богу. 

Искренний преданный Господа должен быть твердо уверен в том, что просто силой преданного служения и по милости Господа Кришны он обретет все благоприятное в жизни. Нужно верить, что милосердие Господа Кришны не знает границ и что только Он — подлинная цель жизни. Такая твердая вера вместе с искренним желанием избавиться от привязанности к чувственным наслаждениям поможет человеку преодолеть все препятствия этого мира.

Слова джата-шраддхах мат-катхасу — самые важные в этом стихе. Слушая с верой о милости и величии Господа, человек постепенно освободится от всех материальных желаний и научится во всех ситуациях видеть, что любые попытки потакать чувствам оканчиваются ничем. Прославление Господа с твердой верой и убежденностью — необычайно могущественный метод духовного развития, который наделяет человека способностью отказаться от любых материальных привязанностей.

В преданном служении Господу нет ничего неблагоприятного. Трудности, которые иногда испытывает преданный, есть следствие его прошлой материальной деятельности. Стремление же к чувственным наслаждениям, напротив, полностью неблагоприятно. Таким образом, чувственные удовольствия и преданное служение полностью противоположны друг другу. Поэтому нужно в любых обстоятельствах оставаться искренним слугой Господа и всегда полагаться на Его милость. Поступая так, человек обязательно вернется домой, обратно к Богу.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Из лекции Шрилы Прабхупады по Бхагавад-гите 9.29-32, Нью-Йорк:

...Итак, теперь кто-то может сказать: «Если преданный занимается служением Господу, это замечательно, но если его поведение не соответствует стандартам, то что случается с ним?» Конечно, преданный развивает естественным образом двадцать шесть хороших качеств, но даже если он не развивает эти качества... 

Конечно, достаточно  уже того самого качества, что он является преданным Кришны. Но, тем не менее, если кто-то не дотягивает,не находится на должном уровне, но тем не менее он непоколебим, его не сбить с толку, то он является совершенным преданным Кришны и Господь говорит: апи чет су-дурачарах. Дурачар означает, что его поведение дурное, а су-дурачарах означает еще более дурное.

Апи чет су-дурачаро бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак

Ананйа-бхак означает: « Что он не отвлекает свое внимание ни на каких иных полубогов и ни на что другое, что если человек на 100 процентов занят служением Мне, даже если его характер, качества и его деятельность не соответствует необходимому уровню, Господь говорит: садхур эва са мантавйах.

Садху означает благочестивый или религиозный человек. Садху означает честный человек, обладающий всеми хорошими качествами. Даже если можно заметить что такой человек не соответствует стандартам, тем не менее его единственное достоинство, его единственная квалификация состоит в том, что он искренне действует в сознании Кришны...

Предположим, с самого начала моей жизни у меня какой-то плохой характер, негативные черты характера, но тем не менее, я понял, что Сознание Кришны очень замечательное. Я приму его. И я прилагаю все свои усилия к этому, я стараюсь изо всех сил. Я делаю всё что могу, но в то же время, поскольку у меня есть привычки, я не могу отказаться от этого. Хотя я знаю, что это моя привычка дурная, но все же привычка - вторая натура и я не могу оставить это, я не могу отказаться от этого.

И Господь Кришна говорит: «Тем не менее, он хороший человек. Не может быть и речи чтобы говорить, что это не садху, нечестный или нерелигиозный человек. Всего лишь это одно качество, что он сознает Кришну, то он действует искренне, пусть даже иногда он падает, терпит неудачу, но, тем не менее, его следует воспринимать как садху ». Садху означает честный, религиозный, благочестивый. Садхур эва са мантавйах (БГ 9.30).

И кто-то может сказать: «Да, поскольку он преданный Бога, преданный Кришны, мы можем называть его садху, но не 100%-м садху. Но Кришна говорит: «Нет, это - 100% садху! Несмотря на его плохой характер, он на 100% садху». Таковы слова Кришны. Почему? Почему Кришна подчеркивает этот момент, что « тем не менее, он все же благочестивый, он садху, он религиозен, он набожен, кем бы он там ни был» Почему? Это следует понять из следующего текста.

Су-дурачарах означает, что согласно времени, обстоятельствам, согласно другими влияниями существует так много воздействий. К примеру, я приехал в вашу страну. И что касается строгих правил и предписаний... Конечно, мы не находим сразу таких возможностей, чтобы строго им следовать. Но все же мы не должны уделять так много внимания выполнению строгих правил и норм. 

Скорее мы должны видеть, насколько человек продвигается в сознании Кришны. Мы должны смотреть на это. Но если мы будем продолжать критиковать всех: «О, ты не делаешь это. Ты не делаете то» - существует так много предписаний в соответствии с ведической культурой... Существует так много правил и предписаний, но нас это не очень интересует. Насколько это возможно, людям прежде всего нужно давать возможность развивать сознание Кришны.

Рупа Госвами, один из великих ачарьев, говорит: йена тена пракарена манах кше нивешайет - «Прежде всего, так или иначе, другие люди должны быть сознающими Кришну». Что касается правил и предписаний...

йена тена пракарена
манах кше нивешайет
сарве видхи-нишедха сюр
этайор ева кинкарах
_(Бхакти-расамрита-синдху 1.2.4)_

Если человек придерживается этого направления деятельности, сознания Кришны, тогда все правила будут следовать, как слуга следует за господином. Если хозяин что-то делает, слуга повторяет, следует за ним. Точно так же все эти вещи, правила и предписания, в последствии появятся сами собой. И в следующей шлоке Господь говорит: кшипрах бхавати дхарматма - «Поскольку этот человек принял сознание Кришны, очень скоро он станет совершенным и благочестивым человеком». Этот процесс ему поможет.

Не беспокойтесь слишком сильно: «О, я не такой. Я не выполняю этого, я не выполняю того». Каким бы вы ни были, просто примите сознание Кришны, это очень просто. Если вы примете это сознание Кришны, воспевая Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама Харе Харе очень искренне и регулярно, насколько это возможно, следуя правилам и предписаниям, то тогда сознание Кришны поможет вам очень скоро стать совершенным и благочестивым человеком. 

Кшипрам. Кшипрам означает очень скоро.

Как и в материальном мире, предположим, что если вы хотите занять место судьи Верховного Суда, то вам нужно будет приобрести много качеств. Вы должны быть очень крупным юристом, у вас должна быть высокая квалификация и правительство должно признать, что вы хороший юрист. Также вы должны получить много рекомендаций от других юристов. Тогда вас могут порекомендовать.

Но здесь процесс заключается в том, что вы как будто уже заняли место в Верховном Суде, а потом уже происходит обучение. Разве вы не видите, насколько это чудесно? В любом случае, если кто-то принимает сознание Кришны, то постепенно он становится совершенно благочестивым, совершенно честным человеком. Это происходит естественно, и, как правило, со всеми.

Кшипрах бхавати дхарматма шашвач-чантих нигаччхати. Шашвач-чанти . Потому что он получит удовольствие. Он будет так приятно наслаждаться этим сознанием Кришны, что автоматически откажется от всей ерунды: «Мне это не нравится, не нравится». Это процесс. Он автоматически сдастся. _Парам дриштваа нивартате_ (BG 2.59). Парам дритва нивартате . Весь мир гонится за чувственными удовольствиями, но человек в сознании Кришны очень скоро понимает, что «Всё это глупости, вздор, всё это не приносит никакого счастья». И он отбросит, он откажется от этого. Это так чудесно.

Так или иначе, если вы примете сознание Кришны, то нежелание чувственных удовольствий, отвращение к ним, появится само собой естественным образом. Вам не нужно упрекать себя вопросом:- «Ну когда же я прекращу заниматься удовлетворением чувств?» Если вы просто продолжаете искренне повторять Харе Кришна. И что это за процесс? Пение и слушание. Когда вы повторяете, вы будете слушать и вы будете испытывать такое необыкновенное наслаждение, что откажетесь от всего, чего мешает в продвижении его духовной жизни. Кшипрам

Такой совет даёт Сам Кришна. Не думайте что я рекламирую это поскольку я проповедую здесь сознание Кришны, чтобы человек стал кандидатом, чтобы он смог принять это». Нет, Сам Кришна говорит это. Кшипрах бхавати дхарматма шашвач-чантих нигаччхати. Шанти означает, что он очень скоро достигнет этого совершенного вечного счастья. Это совершенная умиротворенная жизнь, вечная жизнь, блаженная жизнь, человек очень скоро достигает этого.

Почему? Каунтея пратиджанихи  

Пратиджанихи : «Мой дорогой Арджуна, ты можешь объявить это миру. Объяви ты». Почему Кришна не объявляет это Сам? Кришна объявляет это через Своего преданного, потому что у Кришны есть обещание: «Я буду защищать Моего преданного». Если преданный дает какое-то обещание, то оно не может быть нарушен. Кришна может, поскольку Он Бог, Он может нарушить Свое обещание, поскольку Он Верховный, Всевышний. Но Он хочет защитить Своего преданного; поэтому Он пытается провозгласить через Своего преданного, что «преданный будет защищен»...

Lecture BG 09.29-32 - New York

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Бхагавад-гита 9.30

*Даже если у человека очень дурной характер, но он безраздельно поклоняется Мне, его следует считать садху, ибо он на истинном пути, на пути бхакти.*

_Бхаванувада (комментарий Шрилы Вишванатхи Чакраварти Тхакура)_

"Моя привязанность к преданному естественна и, даже если он ведёт себя недостойно, Я не перестаю его любить и делаю его настоящим праведником". Такова причина, по которой Господь произносит этот стих. Слово су-дурачараx означает, что человеку может нравиться убивать, вступать в недозволенные отношения с женщинами или посягать на чужое богатство, но если он поклоняется Господу, его непременно следует считать праведным. Каким же поклонением он должен быть занят?

В ответ Господь говорит: ананйа-бхак. "Садху – это тот, кто не поклоняется полубогам, а занят лишь поклонением Мне одному, кто не занимается ни кармой, ни гьяной, а практикует только бхакти и кто не стремится к собственному счастью, например, к обретению царской власти, а помышляет лишь о том, чтобы прийти ко Мне". Но как можно называть праведником (садху) человека, который совершает дурные поступки?

Верховный Господь отвечает: мантавйаx. "Его непременно нужно считать садху.

В слове мантавйаx содержится вывод: если кто-то отказывается признавать такого человека праведником, значит он сам полон недостатков, поэтому только Моё мнение может быть авторитетным".

Может быть того, кто поклоняется Тебе и при этом иногда дурно себя ведёт, следует считать праведником лишь отчасти?

Господь говорит в ответ: эва. «Его нужно считать всецело праведным. Нельзя думать, что ему не хватает праведности, если он твёрдо решил (самйаг вйавастхитаx): "Пусть из-за своих грехов я отправлюсь в ад или рожусь птицей или животным, я всё равно никогда не сойду с пути безраздельного служения Шри Кришне (экантика-бхакти)"».

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Отдаленно похожие стихи на 9.30 Бхагавад-гиты содержатся в Уддхава-гите:


Есть ещё стих в Уддхава-гите, где первая часть шлоки говорит, что главным регулирующим принципам, таким как запрет на убийство, надо строго следовать, а второстепенными можно пренебречь. Но во второй части стиха описано самое главное:

*Шримад-бхагаватам 11.10.5*

_йаман абхикшнам севета
нийаман мат-параха квачит
мад-абхиджнам гурум шантам
упасита мад-атмакам_

йаман — главным регулирующим принципам, таким как запрет на убийство; абхикшниам — всегда; севета — человек должен следовать; 
нийаман — второстепенным правилам, таким как соблюдение чистоты; мат-параха — тот, кто предан Мне; квачит — насколько это возможно; мат-абхиджнам — тому, кто обладает настоящим знанием обо Мне (как о личности); гурум — духовному учителю; шантам — умиротворенному; упас?та — он должен служить; мат-атмакам — который неотличен от Меня.

*Тот, кто считает Меня высшей целью жизни, должен строго следовать наставлениям священных писаний, запрещающим совершать грехи, и, насколько это возможно, придерживаться менее важных правил, таких как соблюдение чистоты. Но самое главное, что необходимо сделать, — это обратиться к истинному духовному учителю, который в совершенстве знает Меня таким, какой Я есть, который умиротворен и благодаря своему возвышенному духовному положению неотличен от Меня.*

_Комментарий_
Слово йаман относится к главным правилам священных писаний, которым следуют, если желают сохранить чистоту. Все истинные последователи Движения сознания Кришны должны исключить из своего рациона мясо, рыбу и яйца, а также отказаться от одурманивающих веществ, азартных игр и недозволенных связей с противоположным полом. 

Слово абхкшинам указывает на то, что никогда, даже в самых трудных ситуациях, человек не должен совершать подобные действия. Слово нийаман указывает на рекомендуемые действия. Например, всем рекомендуется совершать омовение три раза в день, однако это не строгое правило. В сложных ситуациях можно и не мыться три раза в день, но при этом не снижать свой духовный уровень. 

Однако, если человек совершит греховное, запрещенное действие, пусть даже в тяжелой ситуации, ему не избежать падения. Но в конечном итоге, как объясняется в «Упадешамрите», одна лишь приверженность правилам не приведет нас к духовному совершенству. Нужно обратиться к духовному учителю, который в совершенстве знает Бога как личность (мад-абхиджнам). Слово мат («Меня») исключает из числа истинных духовных учителей тех, кто считает Абсолютную Истину чем-то безличным. Кроме того, гуру держит под контролем свои чувства, поэтому его называют шанта, умиротворенным. И вследствие своей безраздельной преданности миссии Господа духовный учитель неотличен от Личности Бога (мад-атмакам).

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

И тогда Рамачандра улыбнулся и сказал… Он сказал очень важные слова, которые имеют непосредственное отношение ко всем нам. Он сказал, что не важно плохой человек или хороший. Есть у него искреннее желание предаться Мне или он просто делает это по каким-то внешним причинам, потому что он хочет обмануть Меня. Если он приходит ко Мне со сложенными руками, кланяется Мне и говорит: «О Господь, я весь Твой» — Я обещаю, что Я буду защищать такого преданного. Какой бы он ни был.

Это имеет непосредственное отношение ко всем нам. Мы как тот самый Вибишина из семейства демонов, прилетели сюда, оставив свою… Вибишина он оставил свою жену, своих детей, всех остальных, пришёл к Господу Рамачандре предаваться. Его, там этот самый, комендант храма хотел убить или  :smilies:  изгнать. Но Рамачандра сказал: «Я обещаю — мама-врата — он говорит. Это Моё обещание, Мой обет: „Кто бы ни приходил ко Мне, с какими бы мотивами он это не делал, по каким бы причинам он это не делал, даже если внутри у него, может быть, не всё чисто, так как он приходит ко Мне и так как он придаётся мне, Я обещаю, что Я принимаю такого преданного, и Я считаю его настоящим преданным. И не важно кто он. И не важно, что он. Главное, что Он слушает обо Мне. Главное, что он хочет, так или иначе, служить Мне, даже если им движут какие-то корыстные желания“».

И это, пожалуй, самый главный урок «Рамаяны». Шрила Прабхупада цитирует этот знаменитый стих… Этот стих цитируется в «Чайтанья-чаритамрите», на самом деле. Это самый главный урок «Рамаяны», что если человек просто служит Господу Рамачандре, то Господь Рамачандра берёт его под Свою защиту, Господь Рамачандра защищает его и помогает ему, в конце концов, вернуться к Нему. Господь Рамачандра делает всё, что нужно для того, чтобы такой человек вернулся к Нему.

Но нам в свою очередь нужно обрести вот эту самую чистоту, чистоту служения Ему, — полное бескорыстие. В этом собственно… Шрила Прабхупада объясняет в комментарии к этому стиху, что желание наслаждаться материальным миром побуждает человека грешить. Но Господь избавляет человека от этого желания. И мы должны избавиться полностью от этого желания. Тогда наше служение Господу Рамачандре станет чистым.

Б.В Госвами. «Шримад-Бхагаватам», 1.2.17 (16.04.1997) Диск 1, л. 3


***

Если ко Мне кто-то приходит и говорит: «Я  Твой, делай со мной все, что хочешь, тут уже ничего другого не остается делать, как его защитить, – и Рамачандра тоже приводил какие-то примеры, –  Я такого человека, не важно какие у него намерения, не важно, что он себе там думает в сердце, что на самом деле у него на сердце, если он просто складывает руки, подходит ко мне и говорит: «Я Твой», Я ему верю, не могу не верить. А там как-нибудь разберемся с этим. Я ему поверю». И к Нему привели связанного Вибхишану. Вибхишана подошел к Нему и сказал: «Рама, я Твой». Рамачандра говорит: «Слышали?». И в конечном счете это то, на чем наша вера основана, это фундамент нашей веры.

Москва (19.04.2008) «Бхагавад-Гита», 2.41 Лекция На Рама-Навами Диск 99, л. 12

***

В следующем стихе Кришнадас Кавирадж Госвами цитирует знаменитый стих или прапанна-мантру из «Рамаяны». Давайте вместе её тоже повторим:

сакрд эва прапанно йас
тавасмити ча йачате
абхайам сарвада тасмаи
дадамй этад вратам мама

Я рассказывал несколько раз эту историю, при каких обстоятельствах Господь Рамачандра произнёс этот стих. Это было по отношению к кому? К Вибхишане. Вибхишана перелетел с Ланки вместе с четырьмя другими демонами и обезьяны их поймали и сказали: «Давай на всякий случай убьём». Кто-то сказал: «Будем следить», но другие сказали: «Чего?! Давайте убьём и всё. Не нужно». А Вибхишана говорит: «Я Твой, я Твой, я Твой. Я сюда приехал». В этот момент Господь Рамачандра произнёс этот стих.

Он говорит: дадамй этад вратам мама — «Я даю обет. Я обещаю». Что я обещаю? Сакрид эва. Сакрид эва, что значит? «Один раз». Сакрид эва — даже если один раз… Прапанно йас — «если кто-то скажет». «Я Твой», тавасмити ча йачате — он молитвенно говорит: «Я Твой» — и придаётся Мне, то Я даю обет: абхайам сарвада тасмаи. Что это значит? Да, такой человек будет полностью защищён. Я дарую такому человеку бесстрашие, если человек один раз эту вещь скажет.

Семинар о воспевании, четвертый ретрит учеников, Магдалиновка,Лекция 2 2010 г.

***

В «Рамаяне» есть очень много благополучных случаев, или эпизодов благополучного предания. Как я уже сказал, полубоги в самом начале предаются вместе с Господом Брахмой Верховному Господу Вишну, и Тот с готовностью оказывает им защиту. Мы знаем, что Вибхишана предался Господу Рамачандре, попросил о защите. И Тот сказал ему, произнеся этот знаменитый стих:

sakRudeva prapannAya tavAsmiti ca yAcate ||
abhayam sarvabhUtebhyo dadAmyetat vratam mama |

Он сказал: «Любой, кто хотя бы один раз, складывая руки, приходит ко Мне и говорит, — я Твой, Я даю ему защиту»

abhayam sarvabhUtebhyo, такой человек всегда будет бесстрашным. И одна из вещей, касающихся предания, это то, что предание это очень легкий процесс. В «Рамаяне» во многих, многих эпизодах показывается, что предание это просто вот так вот руки сложить. Tava smiti cayacate — если человек искренне говорит: «Я — Твой», и складывает руки, то все, он уже предался. 

Самая знаменитая история про такого рода предание это история про Джаянту, который, как мы знаем, напал на Ситу. Джаянта был сыном Индры, и когда Господь Рамачандра вместе с Ситой находился в изгнании в лесу, то однажды Господь Рамачандра, утомленный летним зноем положил голову на колени Сите, и задремал. А в этот момент Джаянта принял образ ворона, и напал на Ситу, и стал клевать ее в грудь. 

И Она, боясь побеспокоить сон своего мужа,  терпеливо сносила эти атаки, причем это была не обычная ворона, это — сын Индры. И в конце концов кровь потекла у неё из груди, и эта кровь капнула на лицо Господу Рамачандре и Он проснулся. И Он увидел эту сцену — ворон, злобный и завистливый отскочил на несколько метров. И Господь Рамачандра понял все, Он увидел смиренную Ситу, которая, не говоря ни слова, сидела. 

И Господь Рамачандра взял травинку, прочитал мантру, зарядил эту травинку брахмастрой и травинка погналась за Джаянтой,  и Джаянта стал улепетывать от этой травинки повсюду. Он прибежал к Индре, стал просить Индру о защите, стал просить всех остальных полубогов о защите, кого он только не просил. Травинка гналась за ним повсюду. В конце концов, он в полном изнеможении, бухнулся перед Господом Рамачандрой. Этот ворон, который облетел всю вселенную, полностью изнемог, понял, что нет ничего, что могло бы его спасти, и при этом ему уже не до этикета — он бухнулся ногами к Нему, что в общем-то неправильно. 

И Сита милосердная развернула его полудохлое тельце головой к стопам Господа Рамачандры, и Рамачандра сказал: «Ну, теперь все нормально, все в порядке, Джаянта». И комментаторы говорят, что это пример предания, что предание — это когда бухнулся уже, и все, и уже тут не до чего, просто — я Твой.

Рама-Навами. Четыре Темы «Рамаяны». Говардхан.02.04.2020

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Шри Гаура Хари Прабху: - Я хочу про  намерения спросить. Это абхишта или более частое?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Абхишта - Это желания. Санскритское слово для намерений - абхипрайя. И это очень на самом деле распространённая вещь, когда вот сейчас я получаю уроки на санскрите и этот человек говорит: - Вот этот стих. Какая абхипрайя? Что имеется ввиду, какая абхипрайя, что нам хотят сказать? Вот эти слова, вот так они складываются в такой смысл, но что за этим стоит, какая абхипрая - что нам хотят сказать?

Как, например, когда Кришна говорит: апи чет су-дурачаро бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак. Какое у Него намерение за этим? Что Он хочет сказать?

Шри Гаура Хари Прабху: - Подбодрить и хочет сказать, что Он очень милостив

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, если мы возьмём контекст, мы увидим, что Он прославляет бхакти, конкретно прославляет путь бхакти. Он же не хочет сказать: - Ну  теперь давайте совершайте всевозможные грехи и всё будет хорошо, потому что вы же садху - вам по определению уже всё хорошо. Не это же Его намерение, правильно? Но легко Ему это намерение в уста вложить, просто прочитав слова этого стиха? Легко, вообще в два счёта. Для того, чтобы понять намерение, нужно в том числе и контекст понимать. 

Герменевтика. Лекция 1 27 августа 2021, Москва

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вайшнав отличен от Кришны? Как посмотреть. Вайшнав отличен от Кришны и не отличен от Него. И, если мы поняли это, мы будем служить вайшнавам. На самом деле в непонимании этого таится секрет нашей этической неразборчивости иногда. Я снова и снова вижу с болью в сердце, как иногда вайшнавы под предлогом своей преданности Кришне совершают гадкие, мерзкие поступки. Почему? Потому что мы кто? Вайшнавы, ясное дело. Поэтому мы можем все, что угодно делать, нам все с рук сойдет. Правильно? Кришна за нас. За нас Кришна? 

Мы слышали это во многих разных вариантах в разных религиях, когда люди путают свою преданность Богу с моральной вседозволенностью. Мусульмане говорят: «Бог за нас, поэтому мы можем делать все, что угодно». Христиане иногда говорят: «Бог с нами, поэтому нам все прощается». К сожалению, мы не являемся исключением из этого правила зачастую. Но, если мы поняли этот принцип о том, что творение не отлично от Творца и о том, что мы должны искать святость в творении или, по крайней мере, в тех частях творения, которые непосредственно связаны с Самим Творцом, и ценить их на уровне Самого Бога – вайшнавы, Святое Имя, святая дхама, если мы поймем это, то тогда мы будем вести себя по-другому.

Поэтому с такой назойливостью иногда Священные Писания повторяют о важности этого принципа. Если я люблю Кришну, я должен служить вайшнавам. На самом деле, если кто-то дорог Кришне, то оскорбление этого человека еще больнее для Кришны, чем оскорбление в Его адрес.

Кто-то из вас когда-то испытывал, как оскорбляют дорогого вам  человека? Я помню в детстве кто-то запустил огрызком яблока в мою сестру. Она была маленькая, младше меня. Я разгневался как огонь, я сам от себя такого не ожидал. Я схватил камень и запустил в него камнем, чего я в жизни никогда не делал. Я разбил стекло. Кто-то с балкона запустил огрызком яблока, я в ответ швырнул булыжник на тот балкон и разбил стекло. Потому, что когда при нас оскорбляют кого-то кто дорог нам, то мы воспринимаем еще с большей болью, чем если б оскорбляли нас самих. И в этом секрет духовной жизни.

Его Святейшество Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Вриндаван (22.02.2007) «Шри Брихад-Бхагаватамрита», 1.1.5, Диск 87, л. 8

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Кришна, который находится в нашем сердце, знает наши мотивы. И в конце концов Он принимает во внимание мотивы. Кришну называют Сараграхи-джанардана. Сараграхи значит тот, кто принимает только самую суть. Обычные люди часто судят по поверхности, но Кришна всегда судит только изнутри. И Он знает, если у человека есть хорошие мотивы, даже если он сделал какую-то глупость, то Он не будет судить его. И наоборот - если он даже внешне делает какие-то правильные вещи, но  мотивы у него подлые, корыстные, то ему не поможет эта внешняя личина святости

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Данда-бханга. Лекция 2 20 марта 2005, Джаганнатха Пури

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

В сущности, в высшей степени трудно духовно развиваться во внешней среде, которая целиком построена или основана на принципах страсти и невежества. Многие наши с вами неудачи в личной индивидуальной практике, неудачи в коллективной духовной связаны именно с этим - с недостатком благости. Хотя нету непосредственного знака равенства  между духовной жизнью и жизнью в благости, но тем не менее они до какой-то степени связаны друг с другом. 

Вчера я говорил нечто прямо противоположное, когда рассказывал в своей лекцию, что бхакти не зависит от благости. _апи чет судурачаро бхаджате мам ананья бхак_ - человек может совершать даже самые ужасные грехи: бхакти может быть трансцендентно даже по отношению к гуне благости и в этом отличие бхакти от обычных традиционных религий. Как люди обычно воспринимают традиционную религию? Что такое религия? Моральные принципы - нужно жить праведно, нужно быть праведником. 

На самом деле, и вчера я  пытался об этом говорить, религия заключается не в том, чтобы быть праведником. Праведность или благость является лишь побочным продуктом настоящей бхакти, что это нечто, что приходит само собой. И в сущности наш путь заключается в том, чтобы не о чём не думать: сарва  дхарма паритьяджа - правильно? 

Все свои обязанности откинуть, забыть обо всём. _Мам экам шаранам враджа_ - и полностью предаться Кришне. И всё это по идее должно автоматически породить в нашей жизни гуну благости. Именно таков наш путь и таков наш процесс. Мы идём из бхакти, мы начинаем с бхакти с самого начала, мы начинаем с того, что мы пытаемся в нашем сердце развить духовную, трансцендентную преданность Кришне. И по идее, если мы это по-настоящему хорошо делаем, то эта попытка должна породить в нашем сердце одновременно с этим привязанность к материальной гуне благости или привычку удовлетворять свои материальные потребности с помощью гуны благости.

Именно таков процесс, таков путь - мы начинаем с верху. Мы не начинаем с низу, мы не карабкаемся наверх в духовный мир по ступенькам. Мы сразу идём в духовный мир и говорим: - Кришна, вот я тут, с потрохами, бери меня. Нужен я тебе - не нужен потом разберёмся, вообщем я решил Тебе предаться. 

Всё остальное по идее должно прийти автоматически. Но, тем не менее, не смотря на то, что именно таков наш процесс, именно таков наш путь, мы тем не менее, должны также понимать, что этот процесс и этот путь будет гораздо более успешен, если мы будем действовать в контексте гуны благости. Наши неудачи в личной духовной практике, в коллективной духовной практике очень часто связаны именно с пренебрежением гуной благости, с недооценкой этой самой гуны, с недооценкой этой культуры и с тем, что сама по себе эта культура ушла из нашей жизни.

Раньше люди так или иначе всё таки строили свою совместную жизнь на этих принципах - на принципах гуны благости. Даже в России, в деревнях была какая-то связь, какая-то близость между людьми основанная на этих принципах праведности. Если взять шире, посмотреть в контексте мира, в контексте того, что в мире происходит, мы можем увидеть как гуна благости уходит и как воинствующая Западная культура, которая нашла своё воплощение в Америке, в американской культуре пытается завоевать весь мир.

Я только сегодня утром разговаривал с Чайтанья Нитаем прабху, который приехал из Америки. Он мне немножко рассказывал про Америку.
Он прожил несколько лет в России и говорит: - Когда я вернулся обратно в Америку, для меня это был культурный шок. Я не мог в эту культуру снова вписаться. Я почувствовал страшную ненависть к той культуре, которая меня вырастила. Потому что здесь в России я почувствовал нечто другое, что там уже ушло полностью. Я понял, что я так никому не нужен. Абсолютно никому: я не нужен своим друзьям, я не нужен своим родителям, я вообще никому не нужен. Он мне стал говорить, что в Америке принцип такой: если человек закончил институт, его из семьи выгоняют, выпинывают и говорят: - Всё, иди. Мы уже в тебя деньги вложили, иди живи сам. И всё - родители сами по себе, дети сами по себе, все люди сами по себе. Всё буквально основано на этом принципе [I]кама: "Мне, мне, я хочу!"

И это формирует особый тип сознания, формирует культуру. И эта культура сейчас пытается полностью завоевать весь мир. Тогда как в России... Он стал мне говорить: - Когда я вернулся в Америку я сны о России видел. Мне снилась эта холодная Россия. Потому что тут гуна благости ещё осталась, тут ещё людей связывают какие-то неформальные нити. Тут ещё люди не свели ещё всё до уровня того, что мне от тебя нужно, каким образом проэксплуатировать кого-то.

И, собственно, что мы в общине хотим сделать, для чего нам нужна община. Община нам нужна для того, чтобы мы могли усилить в себе эту культуру гуны благости, чтобы мы могли почувствовать что это значит и какое счастье гуна благости по-настоящему приносит, что счастье не сводиться к тому, чтобы просто удовлетворять свои чувства, чтобы просто удовлетворять свою каму. 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Ответы на вопросы. Часть 1, 08 февраля 2005

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху: - Нет понятия высшего и низшего в бхакти-йоге. Всё чистое. Шудра не хуже брахмана в сознании Кришны. Даже собакоед не хуже брахмана, если он преданный.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - И не ест собак  :smilies: 

Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху: - И не ест собак. Да, это кстати важное условие, я упустил.  Но иногда - у него же дурные привычки - он может, он же собакоед  :smilies:  Я имею ввиду, что это можно простить на первых порах. То есть, сила бхакти-йоги. Мы говорим об этом. 

_Совместная воскресная программа_ Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами и Чайтанья Чандра Чарана Прабху 08.02.2005

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Но карма останавливается - это реально. Потому что человек испытывает нечто из-за чего он может бросить любой наркотик, любые самые сильные ощущения. Просто до какой-то степени она тащится, потому что были какие-то сильные, очень яркие ощущения. И до какой-то степени они будут тянуть нас назад, вниз, но Сам Кришна говорит: апи чет судурачаро бхаджате мам ананья бхак. Почему Он говорит: апи чет судурачаро хаджате мам ананья бхак садхур эва самантавьях? Потому что Он знает, что даже люди, которые встали на этот путь что могут делать?

*Из зала*: - Грехи

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами*: - Какие грехи? Самые ужасные грехи. Почему они делают самые ужасные грехи? Потому что старая карма ещё остаётся до какой-то степени. Она их немножко иногда стягивает, но Сам Кришна говорит почему такого человека всё равно надоо считать садху? Садхур эва самантавьях?

Потому что этот человек упал, отряхнулся и опять пошел. И опять упал, и опять отряхнулся, и опять пошел. И Кришна видит это и Он говорит: - Вот это удивительная вещь - он садху! Почему? Потому что вкус, который у него есть сильнее. Он упал - ему противно это. У него все равно эта решимость, которую он обрёл в самом начале. Почему Кришна говорит: _нехабхикрама-нашо ’сти пратйавайо на видйате_? С самого начала Он обрёл такую решимость, которая может любую его карму в сторону отодвинуть. Если он оскорблений не совершает он упадёт и он снова пойдёт к Кришне. В конце концов он до Него дойдёт. И Сам Кришна говорит: кшипрам бхавати дхарматма - такой человек очень быстро становится праведным - он избавляется от своего падения. _Кшипрам_ значит быстро с точки зрения Кришны  :smilies: 

Может на какое-то время затянуться - какое-то время он будет падать, но всё равно у него появляется такая решимость в том смысле, что когда Кришна говорит в этом стихе что у него правильная направленная решимость это заключается в том, что даже  когда он упал он не пытается делать философию из этого падения. Даже когда он упал, он не пытается сказать: - Ну ладно, хорошо, то чем я занимался это оказывается всё ерунда была, а вот это - настоящая жизнь! Вот сейчас я буду этой настоящей жизнью заниматься! 

Если у человека есть правильная вера и если эта вера не уничтожена оскорблениями. Еще раз - единственное условие, то тогда этому человеку не придёт в голову заменить путь бхакти.  Он всё равно понимает - ничего другого нет. Даже в состоянии падения человек понимает: "Ну понятно, ясное дело - ничего кроме бхакти нет. Нет другого пути, нет другого пути, нет другого пути! Я всё равно понимаю, что ничего другого я не найду". 

И поэтому он встаёт, отряхивается и идёт дальше. В этом смысл, что карма ещё какое-то время крутится, но в конце концов она остановится, ибо он испытал что-то, что затмевает весь остальной опыт, который у него был до этого в материальной жизни. Это факт без сомнения. Кто может подтвердить этот факт на своём опыте?

Бхагавад-гита 4.9 13 мая 2006, Сухарево

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Ещё есть индульгенция, вернее пример Тирумангая Альвара, который стал грабить богатых, когда они массово отказались давать пожертвования на храм. 
> Об этом паломникам говорил Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами диск №20. Но почему-то другие святые не последовали его примеру и не стали благородными робин гудами. Хотя результат Тирумангая Альвара поражает - храм Ранганатхи это город в городе с 1000-ю храмами


ВОПРОС: Харе Кришна, Гуру Махарадж. Спасибо Вам большое за тему варнашрамы. Как-то в одной из лекций Вы рассказывали об альваре, который грабил караваны и зарабатывал на строительство и часто в нашем обществе я вижу такие явления, что для Кришны мы можем делать не такие, конечно, но подобные вещи. И насколько здесь эти приоритеты – дхарма и служение Кришне, как правильно их расставить и насколько для нас подобный пример может являться реально примером? Должны ли мы, видя такое в себе и в других, реагировать на это и насколько важна сама по себе дхарма в контексте варнашрама-дхармы? Нужны ли какие-то конкретные правила?

ОТВЕТ: Варнашрама основана на дхарме. Варнашрама не может быть основана на адхарме. Тирумангай Альвар, он был альваром, он был человеком, который находится в другой сфере сознания. Если мы будем брать пример с Тирумангая Альвара, то альварами мы точно не станем. Когда станете альварами, то тогда можете брать пример с с Тирумангая Альвара. Пока альварами не стали, то надо строго, неукоснительно придерживаться законов дхармы. Потому что законы дхармы – это внутренние естественные законы, и они делают наш ум спокойнее. Когда человек нарушает дхарму, его ум постоянно возбужден, беспокоен. 

Любой человек, если он соврал, не может быть спокоен, у него все время будет внутри... ему самому противно будет. На самом деле, когда мы делаем что-то, когда мы нарушаем дхарму, нам внутри становится противно, гадко. Если мы съели лягушку, то нам стало гадко, и не потому, что лягушка плохая, а потому, что это противоречит нашей природе – лягушек есть нельзя. Если мы солгали, это все равно что если мы съели лягушку. 

К сожалению, люди этот неприятный осадок от адхармы очень часто... Все ощущают этот неприятный осадок, неприятный осадок ощущает сам человек, который это делает, не важно, что он делает: ворует, прелюбодействует или занимается еще какими-то вещами – это противно, это неприятно, это гадко, это мерзко.

К сожалению, люди, для того чтобы загладить этот неприятный осадок, они начинают: они съели одну лягушку, им противно, они думают: «Надо еще несколько съесть». В конце концов привыкают, и уже не такими противными лягушки кажутся. Потом начинают пропагандировать, что, оказывается, лягушки – это нормально, очень хорошо и так далее. Таким образом, адхарма, она распространяется. Но это изначальное отторжение, тошнота, которая у нас есть, это безошибочная реакция, и Тирумангаем Альваром не надо прикрываться. 

Еще раз – станете Тирумангаем Альваром, ради Бога, грабьте караваны. Но сначала надо стать Тирумангаем Альваром, сначала напишите хотя бы один гимн во славу Господа, причем так напишите, чтобы его потом еще несколько тысяч лет после этого пели. Потом во славу Господа можно какие-то другие вещи делать. Это не для нас, это не пример для подражания.

Поэтому очень интересную вещь говорит Шрила Джива Госвами. В «Бхакти-сандарбхе» он разбирает стих апичетсудурачаро бхаджате мам ананйабхак. В «Бхакти-сандарбхе» он говорит о садху, об общении с садху, и естественным образом сразу же вспоминается этот стих из «Бхагавад-гиты»: апичетсудурачаро... Кришна говорит: «Даже если человек совершает самые ужасные поступки, если его решимость правильно направлена по отношению ко Мне, его нужно... ты обязан его считать садху». 

И, приводя этот стих, он говорит: «Да, этот человек садху, в этом нет никаких сомнений, но, когда ведические писания прославляют общение с садху, имеются в виду не такие садху». Это садху, но это не тот садху, с которым надо общаться, общения с таким садху надо избегать. Он садху, но вот ему на груди надо повесить табличку «Осторожно, злой садху» или, как это сказать, «Осторожно, не тот садху». 
Шрила Джива Госвами говорит: «С такими садху общаться нельзя ни в коем случае. 

Такой садху не должен проповедовать». Он садху, у него есть еще какие-то привычки, у него есть еще какие-то проблемы внутри, но он решительно настроен, он идет, но он не тот человек, который должен задавать тон в обществе. Он не тот человек, к которому нужно обращаться с вопросами. Нужно уважать его издалека, на расстоянии, ну вот как особую категорию садху.

Чтобы сначала... нам нужно самим как-то исправиться, и для этого надо следовать естественным законам. Законы дхармы – это нечто в высшей степени естественное, это в высшей степени естественно, это не есть нечто противоестественное. Поэтому есть четыре регулирующих принципа, в четырех регулирующих принципах есть сложный четвертый, но этот сложный четвертый – это секс в брачных отношениях, в законном освященном браке, и это, скажем так, минимальная формулировка этого принципа. Но все остальное, оно в высшей степени естественное. Наоборот, любое нарушение, оно само-собой воспринимается как неестественное.

Если мы находимся в обществе, где все это ценят... Когда я встретился с преданными, до какой-то степени познакомился с ними, я очень обрадовался, потому что я понял, что наконец-то я нашел общество, в котором не надо будет пить, в котором нет необходимости в этом. Для меня это было... Я никогда не мог понять, зачем они это делают – собираются и пьют какую-то гадость. Я до сих пор с преданными остаюсь хотя бы ради того.

Е.С.  Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж. Встреча с учениками, Ильский, 26.09.2021 года

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Вопрос:* У меня определенная проблема, определенная ситуация. Сегодня на лекции я вспомнил об этом. В комментарии Шрилы Прабхупады писал, что преданным, которые имеют дурные привычки, следует выражать почтение и как бы избегать, без близкого контакта. Есть такая ситуация, что мне по долгу приходится общаться с какими-то преданными тесно и я слышал еще такое, что если преданному служишь, ты служишь ему, чтобы принять какие-то качества хорошие, то есть если человек обладает дурными привычками, если мы им будем служить, что мы примем? Часть его благочестия и дурных привычек, или только это? И  если этот преданный дважды инициировался, что делать? Служить ему или как?

*Ответ:* Идеал Шрила Прабхупада сформулировал: «Кришна говорит: апичет судурачаро бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак садхур ева са мантавйах – такого человека, если даже он совершает какие-то дурные поступки, нужно считать садху, если он поклоняется Кришне». Он настаивает на этом, садхур ева са мантавйах – его нужно, ты должен считать его садху. Теперь, это одна вещь, он садху в любом случае. Но Джива Госвами объясняет, что он садху, но он не может и не должен быть проповедником, если у него есть дурные качества у самого. 

Проповедовать должен только человек, у которого все безупречно. Соответственно, наш контакт с ним тоже должен быть ограничен дистанцией. Если я должен вступать с ним в какие-то отношения более-менее близкие, то конечно же есть всегда шанс каким-то образом влияние на себе его почувствовать. На самом деле любой контакт с другим человеком оставляет у нас отпечаток, любой. 

Теперь, глубина этого отпечатка может быть разной и это зависит от того насколько я внутренне завишу от него или подчиняюсь ему. Я могу не принять от него много слишком, если я внутри от него не завишу. И наоборот, если я внутри завишу от человека, я буду от него все воспринимать. Поэтому мы можем служить, можем общаться, но дистанция не означает внешняя дистанция. Дистанция не значит, что я должен обходить его за километр и на расстоянии километра ему приносить свои поклоны. 

Дистанция означает внутренняя дистанция, потому что мы все знаем: я могу общаться с человеком и внутри я его близко к себе подпускать, значит я раскрываюсь ему, я полностью ему доверяю, я, раскрыв рот, слушаю то, что он говорит, я полностью подчиняюсь его … Иначе говоря, я настраиваюсь на его волну. 

Зависимость может быть разная, это может быть эмоциональная зависимость, материальная зависимость какая-то, могут быть еще какие-то формы зависимости, может быть интеллектуальная зависимость – я, так сказать, сам не могу мыслить, а полагаюсь на его логику и мысли – в этом случае я буду перенимать. Если я общаюсь с ним, но при этом у меня внутри есть определенная дистанция, то есть я сознательно себя в зависимость от него не ставлю и стараюсь не попадать в какую-то зависимость от него, в какую-то, в любую форму зависимости – эмоциональную или еще какую-то, то тогда влияние будет не таким сильным. 

Оно, может быть, будет, но оно будет поверхностным. Собственно поэтому и существует этот принцип или институт Гуру, когда я сознательно выбираю кого-то, на кого я хочу быть похожим и я сознательно ставлю себя в зависимость от него и стараюсь через этот канал, который возникает в результате такой зависимости – зависимость значит он выше, я ниже и я сознательно себя ниже ставлю и я получаю что-то. Все качества или какое-то влияние оно все подчиняется закону гравитации, оно идет сверху вниз. Точно так же в общении с другим человеком, если я его так или иначе в своем сознании выше поставил, то тогда да, тогда будет приходить. Если нет – нет не значит, что я должен себя выше ставить, чем он, но так или иначе защищать себя. Понятно, да?

*Вопрос:* Махарадж, Вы сказали, что проповедовать может только человек, который полностью очистился. Как быть с людьми, которые только вступили на путь преданного служения и идут распространять книги, то есть говорить о бхакти другим людям?

*Ответ:* Проповедовать могут все так или иначе. Но если я проповедую, во-первых я должен очень высокие требования сам к себе предъявлять, то есть я должен понимать, что проповедь – это прежде всего проповедь примером своим. Вчера Мадана Мохан послал мне из интернета сообщение про большой скандал: Патриарх Российский поехал на Украину и там говорил о культуре потребления, о консьюмеризме и журналисты, которые его сфотографировали, обнаружили, что у него часы за 30 000 Евро. 

И сейчас это муссируется, обсуждается, у кого какие… Ну да, но даже если подарили, если мне кто-то подарит эти часы, я возьму отдам куда-нибудь или продам, я не буду их носить. Понятно, оправдать можно, но все равно все-таки, это что-то такое. Особенно часы в наше время – это нечто статусная вещь. 

И у людей сразу же сомнения появляются, потому что человек, когда мы проповедуем, мы должны понимать, что мы можем помочь людям, мы можем очень сильно им помешать, потому что если человек приходит на духовный путь и у него есть естественное доверие какое-то, особенно к проповеднику и если мы это доверие разрушим своим поведением неправильным или еще чем-то, или если мы попытаемся эксплуатировать его, мы тем самым лишаем его шансов какую-то веру в Бога укреплять. 

Поэтому проповедник должен во-первых очень четко понимать, что к нему есть определенные требования и он должен … Это первое. А второе – он должен понимать в каких пределах он может проповедовать и он также должен другим людям объяснить, что вот в этих пределах вы меня слушайте, а за этими пределами, я уже покажу вам туда дорогу. То есть какие-то вещи… 

Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что человек должен проповедовать в тех рамках, в которых он понял что-то, реализовал, если он пытается говорить что-то выше его головы, это значит пратиштха, он хочет на людей впечатление воспроизвести, пыль в глаза пустить, объяснить людям что-то, что он сам толком не понимает. Для чего – по понятной причине. Поэтому честный человек будет проповедовать. Любой человек может на своем уровне что-то проповедовать, но при этом он честно скажет: «Вот тут я просто повторяю то, что я слышал и я сам в это верю, но к сожаленью, похвастаться слишком глубоким пониманием этого пока еще не могу или реализацией этого».


***

*Вопрос:* Я спрашивала вас год назад и это была моя домашняя работа, которую я не выполнила про общество, где я нахожусь. Поскольку я работаю в университете, я увидела, что там люди, пусть и материалисты, но это люди позитивные, а среди преданных я вижу людей, которые говорят о многих проблемах; там люди зарабатывают деньги какие хотят, а преданные постоянно жалуются, что денег нет; я на работе очень много смеюсь - там у людей очень хорошее чувство юмора, а среди преданных - угрюмые, там шуток никаких, это праджалпа будет и волей-неволей сравниваешь такие вещи и когда были некоторые критические ситуации, я уже ожидала, что меня обругают. Волей-неволей получается, что там люди лучше. Я понимаю, это моя домашняя работа, я кручусь в этой элите и я уже три года так думаю.

*Ответ:* По-разному можно отвечать на эти вопросы все. Во-первых, преданные тоже смеются. Что касается шуток, то тут все в порядке, иногда бывает по крайней мере. Но чтобы в ваш университет поступить, люди какие-то экзамены проходят …

*Спрашивающая:* Да, да, у меня сдают…

*Ответ:* Теперь, преданным мы всем говорим: «Все идите сюда, не проблема», никакого ценза мы не делаем и в основном приходят люди, который так или иначе осознают какое-то неблагополучие. Сюда приходят люди, которые осознали проблемы свои. Иначе говоря, ИСККОН – это больница. Скажем, можно пытаться с помощью отбора каких-то людей отбирать, у них будет какой-то свой материальный уровень качественный

*Спрашивающая:* Конечно есть какие-то единицы…

*Ответ:* Нет, нет, речь идет не об этом. Нужно смотреть кто такой преданный. Преданный – это тот, кто так или иначе хочет очиститься, тот, кто хочет решить свои проблемы. Поэтому Кришна говорит: «Он садху». Почему? Потому что он стремится куда-то. Я был в этой среде, в интеллигентской, околоинтеллигентской и да, можно там долго сидеть, говорить и даже удовольствие получать от этого разговора, но все равно остается впечатление толчения воды в ступе, потому что у преданных есть одно качество, которое невозможно ничем другим заменить, они все равно не довольствуются тем, что у них есть, они хотят стать лучше. 

Поэтому Бхактивинода Тхакур говорил: «Когда мы смотрим на другого человека, нужно смотреть не на данность, а на его идеал». Судить человека нужно не по тому, что он собой сейчас представляет, а по тому, к чему он стремится. Обычно мы можем взять этих так сказать «хороших людей» в обществе, посмотреть их идеалы или то, чему они подражают и взять идеалы преданных. У преданных идеалы выше будут все равно. Все равно это идеал – это то, к чему они стремятся. Да, они сейчас может находятся вдалеке от своего идеала, но они к нему стремятся. А если человек не стремится ни к какому идеалу, если он доволен собой – и обычно в этом беда, эти люди, как правило, довольны собой. Как тоже Блок писал:

Ты будешь доволен собой и женой,
Своей конституцией куцей,
А вот у поэта – всемирный запой
И мало ему конституций!

Он преданных имел ввиду  :smilies:  То есть там есть какая-то другая часть этого и именно это делает преданных преданными, они все равно стремятся куда-то. Ну да, проблем есть много, у всех проблемы есть, но что делать? Как я не помню кто сказал про Англию и Шрила Прабхупада повторил эту фразу по отношению к ИСККОНу. Кто-то сказал про Англию: «О, Англия, со всеми твоими пороками я тебя люблю!» и Шрила Прабхупада сказал: «О, ИСККОН, со всеми твоими пороками я тебя люблю!» 

Потому что есть – я в прошлом году это объяснял, что такое ИСККОН? ИСККОН – это идея, правильно? ИСККОН – это не организация, не какие-то институты реальные, еще что-то, мы пришли сюда и объединяет нас идея. Какая идея? Идея любви и преданности Богу. Хорошая это идея? Все люди, которые вокруг этой идеи объединяются, идея абсолютно полной, чистой, бескорыстной любви и преданности Богу – что может быть лучше и прекрасней этой идеи? Сейчас сюда пришли люди, которых так или иначе эта идея тронула. Где они находятся неважно, главное, что их сердце эта идея затронула, все. Университет – это тоже идея какая-то, вокруг какой идеи люди там объединяются? Она может и неплохая, но сравнить ее с ахаитуки апратихата бхакти  :smilies: 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами.
Аудио: Даршан 01 августа 2009 | Литва |
Текст: Литва (1.08.2009) Даршан Диск 122, л. 8

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Иногда можно спросить, а как быть преданному, который иногда проявляет слабость и иногда оступается, и иногда нарушает эти самые регулирующие принципы? Что с ним случается? Какова его судьба?  Кришна  говорит удивительную вещь. Кришна говорит, что все остальные люди, когда они оступаются, когда они начинают делать это, выкурив первую сигарету, вторую сигарету или вколов в себя первый шприц, становятся рабами. 

Но Кришна дает удивительную индульгенцию всем нам с вами. Не значит что нужно этим пользоваться, но Кришна  говорит в 11 песне «Шримад-Бхагаватам» Удхаве, что даже если преданный оступается, то все равно эти вещи не могут его поработить, если у него остается преданность Кришне. Этот человек не попадает в рабство к дурным привычкам и привязанностям. Поэтому оступиться не беда. 

И Джива Госвами в комментарии к этому стиху объясняет как это происходит. Когда преданный, искренний преданный, человек, который стремится к Богу, случайно оступается и нарушает какой-то из регулирующих принципов, то что происходит у него в сердце? Он начинает раскаиваться. Чтобы раскаиваться человек каким должен быть? Честным и смиренным. Честность прежде всего, потому что только честный человек может признать свою вину. 

Лжец что будет говорить даже когда он совершил какой-то грех? «Я не виноват, я не виноват, я не виноват. Другие виноваты»  Но честный человек раскаивается. Есть люди, есть подлые люди, я уже объяснял вам как нужно с ними поступать. Эти подлые люди говорят, что человек не должен корить себя, что когда человек сделает что-то, он не должен корить себя, он не должен испытывать вину. Нет, он должен испытывать вину, потому что вина это, во-первых, признак честности и, во-вторых,  признак смирения. 

И Джива Госвами говорит, что смирение, которое в этот момент испытывает человек…. Потому что когда у нас все хорошо, у нас появляется какая тенденция быть какими? Да, потому что: «Ну как же, я же великий преданный, ясное дело. У меня все хорошо. У меня все под контролем, чувства мои под контролем и ум мой тоже под контролем». 

Но так или иначе, когда у человека так сказать все хорошо, или ему кажется что все хорошо, или он обманул себя думая, что у него все хорошо,  как чаще всего бывает, такой человек начинает гордиться. И Кришна любит гордых людей? Почему Кришна не любит гордых людей? Кто-нибудь из вас любит гордых людей? Есть тут кто-нибудь один, кто любит гордых людей? Есть одно исключение мы любим одного гордого человека – себя. Это единственное исключение, которое мы делаем.

Когда мы видим гордость других, мы не любим. Гордость отвратительна. И Джива Госвами объясняет, что когда такой человек оступившись, совершив какой-то грех, какой-то проступок, испытывает эту вину и смирение, Кришна проливает на него Свою милость, Кришна доволен им. И поэтому Кришна в этом стихе говорит, что даже если человек оступается, он не попадает в рабство ко всему этому если его преданность остается непоколебимой. Преданность сильнее. И в конце концов его не может победить вся эта привязанность к чувственным наслаждениям. 

Он побеждает. Победа гарантирована. Поэтому я хочу призвать вас всех, даже если вы иногда спотыкаетесь, я на всякий случай не буду спрашивать у вас кто иногда спотыкается, даже если иногда человек и не просто спотыкается, а падает вниз «разбив нос себе  в кровь»,  но при этом он встает и при этом он просит прощения у Кришны, вайшнавов, у своего духовного учителя, то Кришна доволен им. И он снова обретает силу. Не значит, что теперь я должен попробовать как это произойдет, «Ну-ка посмотрим, теперь я знаю как милость Кришны на себя привлечь – я упаду, а потом раскаюсь». Нет,  это профессиональный грешник. Но если человек сражается искренне, то он не попадает в зависимость от всего этого, не попадает, тогда как обычный человек сразу же попадает в зависимость, если он нарушает какие-то принципы Вед.

Б.В.Госвами. Семинар «Манах-шикша», Анапа, 30.09.2005

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

На самом деле есть только два пути. На самом деле есть путь, который ведёт вверх, который ведёт к Кришне, - это путь прогресса и путь вниз, который ведёт к деградации. Нету многих путей - есть только только один путь и в этом пути есть только два направления - путь вверх и путь вниз.

И большинство людей, тем не менее, ни смотря ни на что - _пашйа напи напашйанти_ - не смотря на то, что они видят что всё вокруг них это просто результат деградации, они тем не менее катятся этим путём, который ведёт их в самые низшие и ужасные области жизни.
Поэтому Кришна снова и снова повторяет: - Занимайся преданным служением, ибо только в этом единственный смысл существования. Занимайся преданным служением, ибо нет ничего другого кроме преданного служения. 

И в Шримад Бхагаватам каждый стих говорит об этом. Здесь Девахути говорит: - Объясни людям эти страдания, объясни так, чтобы они поняли, чтобы они смогли заниматься преданным служением, ибо если они не смогут, если они не поймут что весь этот мир состоит из страданий, они будут продолжать жить свою глупую жизнь и в результате они умрут как кошки и собаки и родятся кошками и собаками.

Но люди тем не менее, не могут видеть этого и не понимают этого. Поэтому Кришна говорит в Бхагавад-гите: - Арджуна заявляй смело, не бойся никому говорить, что  мой преданный никогда не погибнет.

каунтейа пратиджанхи
на ме бхактах пранаш йати

Он говорит: "Мой преданный не знает смерти, для моего преданного нет смерти". Почему Он так говорит? Он объясняет это в конце 9-й главы Бхагавад-гиты, где речь идёт о случайном падении человека. До этого, в предыдущем стихе Он говорил, что если человек полностью предан Мне и если он поклоняется Мне, если всю свою жизнь он целиком сосредоточил все свои помыслы на Мне, то даже если такой человек случайно  совершает какой-то грех:

апи чет су-дурачаро
бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак
садхур эва са мантавйах
самйаг вйавасито хи сах

Если он совершает какой-то ужасный поступок, то всё равно он должен считаться праведником:

садхур эва са мантавйах
самйаг вйавасито хи сах

Если он делает это, то такой человек должен считаться праведником. И в следующем стихе Он говорит, что очень быстро такой человек действительно становится праведником:

кшипрам бхавати дхарматма

дхарматма - он становится человеком, несущим дхарму.
кшипрам - значит очень быстро.

кшипрам бхавати дхарматма
каунтейа пратиджан хи
на ме бхактах пранашйати

Такой человек, не смотря на то, что в сердце у него могли быть какие-то греховные желания...Почему человек опускается и допускает эту случайную ошибку или случайное падение? Потому что в сердце у него живут греховные желания. Но если он поклоняется Кришне, то Кришна избавляет его, очищает его сердце от греховных желаний. И в этом на самом деле смысл этого утверждения: на ме бхактах пранаш йати - Мой бхакта никогда не погибнет. 

Потому что на самом деле что является самым большим врагом для человека? Самым большим врагом человека являются греховные желания, которые есть у нас в сердце. Самым большим врагом человека является то, что он против своей воли, под влиянием вожделения начинает совершать грехи. Почему люди совершают грехи? Потому что они считают, что они смогут обойтись без последствий этого греха.

Я украду что-то и никто не узнает о том, что я украл.Я сделаю какой-нибудь ужасный поступок и если никто не увидит, то тогда я так или иначе избавлюсь от последствий. Они не понимают, что Кришна видит всё и за всё придут последствия, что ничто не проходит безнаказанно, что есть высшая справедливость и за всё так или иначе человек будет расплачиваться. И вот это вот желание на самом деле сильнее человека. Оно живёт в сердце человека и оно заставляет совершать его эти грехи. Человек совершает эти грехи по невежеству из-за этого желания. Но что говорит Кришна?  Кришна говорит, что если ты станешь моим преданным, то тогда ты сможешь уберечься от греха: 

на ме бхактах пранашйати 

"Мой преданный никогда не погибнет" - это значит, что Мой преданный сможет никто кроме преданного не сможет прожить жизнь так как нужно. Он не сможет пройти по этой жизни не оступившись. Все остальные, какими хорошими они не были, какими бы хорошими они не казались и как бы они не старались делать добро людям, они не смогут так или иначе удержаться от соблазна совершить тот или иной грех. 

Мир полон этих соблазнов, он так или иначе толкает нас на эти соблазны и люди помимо своей воли совершают эти грехи. И только преданный, так как он повторяет мантру, он повторяет: Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе Харе Рама, Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе - Кришна из сердца очищает его сердце. Кришна. который находится в его сердце Сам очищает его сердце и он сможет прожить жизнь так как нужно. 

Он сможет ничего не бояться, он сможет прожить жизнь до конца, а умирать всё равно всем придется. Только преданный сможет прожить эту жизнь праведно, ему тогда будет не нужно ничего бояться. Он умрёт спокойно с чистой совестью и Кришна заберёт его к Себе. Кришна Сам обещает это. Он говорит, что такого преданного, который прожил эту жизнь так как нужно, Я Сам забираю:

тешам ахам самуддхарта мритйу-самсара-сагарат

Из этого океана рождения и смерти, из этого океана самсары Я Сам вытаскиваю его. Я Сам прихожу, Я Сам забираю его к Себе, ему не нужно ничего бояться. Только такой человек может ничего не бояться и только преданный может прожить эту жизнь правильно. И в этом на самом деле заключается смысл человеческого существования. Если человек живет всю свою жизнь как преданный и умирает как преданный, то для него Кришна приходит и Сам спасает его. Он спасает его в этот последний момент.

Б.В.Госвами. Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.29.3 02 августа 1995, Сухуми

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Здесь в самом конце 9-ой главы Бхагавад-гиты Кришна раскрывает самое сокровенное знание и самую сокровенную тайну. Это самое сокровенное знание и самая сокровенная тайна сводится к отношениям, которые связывают Кришну и Его преданного. И в конечном счёте если  одним словом перевести суть этих наставлений, перевести смысл того, о чём говорит здесь, в самом конце  9-ой главы Бхагавад-гиты, этим словом будет *милость*.

Кришна говорит здесь о милости. В предыдущем стихе, который мы пропустили, Кришна говорит, что Я одинаково отношусь ко всем живым существам, что Я никого не ненавижу, ни к кому не проявляю особых чувств, никого не выделяю. Но к Своим преданным я не могу относиться равнодушно. Своих преданных я выделяю из всех, Я делаю для них исключение. Для людей, которые ради Меня оставляют материальный мир, которые отворачиваются от материального мира и пытаются идти по духовному пути, к ним Я не могу относиться равнодушно. 

Для них Я не могу оставаться таким же каким я для всех остальных, к ним Я проявляю особую милость. И здесь Он говорит, и здесь Он подчёркивает это. Здесь Он говорит что в любом случае, при любых ситуациях, в любых обстоятельствах такой преданный должен считаться святыми Сам Кришна поклоняется такому преданному. В сущности, эта милость или доброта Господа...Как раз сейчас ехали в машине и говорили об этом. Милость или доброта Господа является тем самым действующим началом, которое способно изменить человека. Мы находимся здесь, в этом материальном мире в течении очень долгого времени и всё это время мы сталкивались с жестокостью, злостью и сердце наше ожесточилось.

Полностью в аудио: Бхагавад-гита 9.30 18 ноября 1998, Санкт-Петербург, далее с 13:17

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Здесь в самом конце 9-ой главы Бхагавад-гиты Кришна раскрывает самое сокровенное знание и самую сокровенную тайну. Это самое сокровенное знание и самая сокровенная тайна сводится к отношениям, которые связывают Кришну и Его преданного. И в конечном счёте если  одним словом перевести суть этих наставлений, перевести смысл того, о чём говорит здесь, в самом конце  9-ой главы Бхагавад-гиты, этим словом будет *милость*.
> 
> Кришна говорит здесь о милости. В предыдущем стихе, который мы пропустили, Кришна говорит, что Я одинаково отношусь ко всем живым существам, что Я никого не ненавижу, ни к кому не проявляю особых чувств, никого не выделяю. Но к Своим преданным я не могу относиться равнодушно. Своих преданных я выделяю из всех, Я делаю для них исключение. Для людей, которые ради Меня оставляют материальный мир, которые отворачиваются от материального мира и пытаются идти по духовному пути, к ним Я не могу относиться равнодушно. 
> 
> Для них Я не могу оставаться таким же каким я для всех остальных, к ним Я проявляю особую милость. И здесь Он говорит, и здесь Он подчёркивает это. Здесь Он говорит что в любом случае, при любых ситуациях, в любых обстоятельствах такой преданный должен считаться святыми Сам Кришна поклоняется такому преданному. В сущности, эта милость или доброта Господа...Как раз сейчас ехали в машине и говорили об этом. Милость или доброта Господа является тем самым действующим началом, которое способно изменить человека. Мы находимся здесь, в этом материальном мире в течении очень долгого времени и всё это время мы сталкивались с жестокостью, злостью и сердце наше ожесточилось.
> 
> Полностью в аудио: Бхагавад-гита 9.30 18 ноября 1998, Санкт-Петербург, далее с 13:17


далее с 13:17:
За все время пребывания в материальном мире мы сталкивались с предательством; сталкивались с тем, что люди клеветали на нас; сталкивались с тем, что люди отворачивались от нас. Сюда приходят эгоисты; сюда приходят люди, которые *хотят наслаждаться сами* и ради собственного наслаждения они готовы на всё в зависимости от степени их решимости наслаждаться; в зависимости от того, насколько решительно я настроен во чтобы то ни стало наслаждаться я буду делать до той или иной степени отвратительные поступки. 

И мы живём в этом обществе, в обществе таких людей и нет ничего удивительного в том,  что опыт проживания в этом мире и общения с этими людьми ожесточает сердце человека. Но суть духовной науки и суть духовного пути заключается в том, чтобы сердце человека изменилось. И Кришна делает эту перемену в сердце через милость. Кришна говорит: - Для Меня нет никого  дороже Моих преданных и Я не обращаю внимания на их недостатки.  

Если бы Кришна стал обращать внимание на наши недостатки и говорил: "Нет, Мне нужны только самые чистые преданные, только самые отборные. Вот их Я буду  принимать. Все остальные пусть катятся куда хотят". То, чтобы было? Никакой бы надежды не было. Тогда бы этот мир превратился бы в западню. Душа бы попала бы сюда и никогда бы не вышла. Для неё не было бы выхода из этого мира. Она постоянно бы крутилась здесь, постоянно совершала грехи, набиралась бы пороков. Но Кришна говорит, что если человек хотя бы искорку желания проявляет вернуться ко Мне, если у него появляется небольшой намёк на это желание, он становится на этот путь, он утверждается на этом пути, - такой человек святой и Я не обращаю внимания ни на что. Я не обращаю никакого внимания что он делает.

И когда преданный чувствует на себе эту милость, когда он чувствует на себе эту доброту Кришны, то сердце его не может не растаять. На самом деле что может изменить сердце человека - это безусловная любовь. Когда любовь сопровождается какими-то условиями, когда нам говорят: - Я буду тебя любить только если ты будешь приносить только одни пятёрки, тогда я буду вознаграждать тебя, или, только если ты будешь проявлять такие-то и такие-то качества.

Такая любовь не может изменить сердце человека. Единственное что может изменить сердце человека, это когда ему говорят: - Я буду тебя любить всё равно чтобы ты ни делал - даже если ты будешь делать всё что угодно, - я всё равно буду любить тебя. И Кришна обещает здесь это преданным. Если ты остаешься преданным и идёшь ко Мне, стремишься ко Мне, то Я буду любить тебя чтобы не случилось и Я буду спасать тебя. 

И он говорит в следующем стихе: - Арджуна заявляй смело, что Мой преданный никогда не погибнет. Я всегда защищу такого преданного, Я всегда огражу такого преданного чтобы не случилось с ним в этом мире. Я всегда дам ему силы, чтобы он в конце концов он вернулся ко Мне. И когда мы чувствуем на себе такую любовь... 

И настоящий преданный, приближаясь к Кришне, начинает отражать такие качества. У него у самого начинают проявляться эти качества. И когда мы сталкиваемся с таким чистым преданным, который безусловно принимает нас со всеми нашими грехами, со всеми нашими недостатками. Когда он говорит: - Чтобы у тебя ни было, я приму тебя. Чтобы у тебя ни было, я буду помогать тебе, я не буду смотреть на твои недостатки, я буду видеть только твои хорошие качества и я буду помогать тебе идти к Кришне. Тогда, в этом случае, происходит перемена в сердце. 

Так собственно, действует механизм отношений духовного учителя и ученика. Духовный учитель не спрашивает: - Кто ты был? Чем ты занимался? Сколько убийств ты совершил или какие преступления ты сделал, и какие  преступления ты ещё намерен совершить.
Единственное что он спрашивает: - Решительно ли ты настроен, прийти к Кришне? Хочешь ли ты действительно прийти к Кришне? И если человек говорит: - Да! Если даже он обманывает, духовный учитель говорит: - Хорошо, я буду помогать тебе, я приму тебя. Я так или иначе приму тебя под свой кров. 

И это единственное, что может переменить сердце человека когда он сталкивается с этим. И в сущности это то, чему мы должны научиться. То, чему мы должны научиться у Кришны, то чему мы должны научиться у чистых преданных. Мы должны научиться такому безусловному отношению к другим людям. Сейчас мы судим этих людей. Мы постоянно судим других людей. Мы постоянно говорим: - Он такой, он сякой, она такая, она сякая, он сделал то, он сделал это. И почему-то , так или иначе, по непонятной причине нам доставляет это удовольствие. Так или иначе люди черпают удивительное наслаждение, обсуждая недостатки других.


Весь  материальный мир только этим и занимается. Все газеты пишут  о недостатках других, особенно когда это какой-то великий человек делает все приходят в невероятное возбуждение. Как какой-нибудь Клинтон... Все почему-то очень возбудились и решили, что теперь нужно это обсуждать. То, что сами они постоянно этим занимаются почему-то в голову никому не приходит. Но, в сущности, преданный должен отразить в себе это качество Кришны, он должен отразить в себе конце концов в себе эту милость

Далее с 0:19:17

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

В двухминутном ответе на вопрос после лекции на английском, встретилось цитирование Махараджем стиха 9.30 Chaitanya-charitamrita Madhya-lila.18.99. Еco-village с 01:06:30 

Программа звук в текст и затем автоперевод мало что прояснили. Там что-то про кухонную парампару, среду питающую образ мыслей сахаджии и комментарий Шрилы Дживы Госвами на _апи чет су-дурачаро
_
Если кто-то сможет перевести, заранее благодарю

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Он говорит: вьявасито хи сах, если он решительно настроен - садхур эва са мантавйах, то он должен считаться садху. Он употребляет слово мантавйах. Мантавйах  стоит здесь в повелительном наклонении. Это значит что он должен считаться садху. Как Баладева Видьябхушана в комментарий к этому стиху дописывает диалог Арджуны.  

Арджуна высказывает сомнение Кришне: - Кришна, а что если такой преданный всё равно продолжает совершать грехи? В этом случае он не садху?

И он говорит, что у Кришны расширяются глаза, они становятся красными, Он говорит: - Всё равно он садху! Всё равно он должен считаться садху! Ты должен считать его садху. И если ты не будешь считать его садху, то ты совершишь оскорбление, ты будешь повинен в грехе совершения апарадхи.

Говорится, что смысл этого стиха - апи чет су-дурачаро - "даже если человек совершает" - первый смысл, первое значение этого, то что даже если он совершит... Представим себе самую невозможную ситуацию. Даже если такой человек, решительно настроенный прийти к Кришне, даже если он совершит какой-то грех, самый отвратительный поступок, всё равно он садху.

Кришна как бы подчёркивает эту силу, что он в любых обстоятельствах остаётся святым. Это первое значение.

Второе значение апи чет су-дурачаро это то, что если раньше он совершал какие-то грехи и теперь встал на этот путь, всё равно он должен считаться садху.

И третье значение - если он сейчас совершает какой-то грех, то всё равно он должен считаться садху. При всех обстоятельствах, в любых обстоятельствах, такой человек считается садху. Главное в нём это решимость, решимость прийти к Кришне.

И Кришна говорит, что если ты упрекаешь такого человека, если ты находишь в нём недостатки, если ты злорадствуешь, если ты говоришь:
- Ха, ха,ха,ха!  Чистый преданный! Ха, ха,ха,ха! Он читал такие лекции. Ха-ха-ха! Посмотрите что он делает!

Если ты делаешь это, то ты совершаешь апарадху.

Далее с 0:22:04 Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Бхагавад-гита 9.30 18 ноября 1998, Санкт-Петербург

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Само слово апарадха или оскорбление... Апарадха. Там есть тот же самый глагольный корень что в слове Радха или в слове арадханам.
Арадханам это значит поклоняться. Апарадха это то, что отдаляет человека от поклонения, это то, что лишает человека возможности 
поклоняться Господу. Как только человек совершает какое-то оскорбление... Стоит человеку совершить какое-то оскорбление, сразу же между ним и Кришной вырастает стена.

Чем так ужасно оскорбление? Чем так плохо оскорбление? Тем что в конечном счёте оскорбление станет препятствием на нашем пути
и мы не сможем больше поклоняться Кришне. Мы думаем, что это ерунда. Мы привыкли в этом материальном мире совершать эти оскорбления направо и налево, но Кришна говорит: - Не делай этого! Потому что если ты оскорбляешь преданных и если ты оскорбляешь других людей, если ты оскорбляешь кого-то, то это то, что отделяет, отдаляет тебя от поклонения Мне, то что мешает тебе заниматься поклонением.

Мы должны развить в себе этот страх, этот инстинктивный страх перед оскорблением. Как Бхактивинод Тхакур говорит, что разумный человек... Что оскорбление является источником самых больших бед для человека и особенно оскорбление вайшнава. Особенно если человек оскорбляет вайшнавов, он навлекает на себя, накликает на себя всевозможные беды. 

Он цитирует стих из Десятой Песни Шримад Бхагаватам, где говорится, что оскорбление вайшнава приводит к тому, что жизнь человека сокращается, что он лишается своих богатств, что на него падают всевозможные беды и что в конечном счете жизнь его превращается в сплошные мучения и ничего хорошего не остаётся. Он говорит, что нужно как огня боятся этих оскорблений. Как огня человек должен бежать оскорблений, и, если человек внимательно следует этому и старается избегать оскорблений насколько это возможно, то тогда ему гарантированно то, что он вернётся к Кришне.

Это единственное условие. Бхактивинод Тхакур говорит что разумный человек знает это. Он чётко знает это единственное условие и старается избегать оскорблений как только можно. И, наоборот, в Сканда-пуране есть замечательный стих. Иногда мы думаем, что вайшнавов не нужно прославлять иначе они загордятся. Слишком загордятся. Но в Сканда-пуране Маркандея Риши говорит, что если человек прямо или косвенно прославляет вайшнава...

Если так или иначе, каким-то образом прямо или косвенно, или намёком или даже нехотя прославляет вайшнава, тогда по милости Кришны он пересечет океан материального существования и вернётся к Кришне. Если он прославляет вайшнава, то он сделает это. Таким образом, нужно бояться оскорблений и нужно стараться прославлять людей и тогда, соответственно, сердце наше будет постепенно очищаться и размягчаться.

Далее с 0:25:12 Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Бхагавад-гита 9.30, 18 ноября 1998, Санкт-Петербург

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Махараджа  Рахугана в Пятой Песне Шримад Бхагаватам произносит удивительный стих, после того как он понял что носильщик, которого он только что отругал, носильщик, который нёс его паланкин и который скакал, чтобы не дай Бог не наступить на муравьёв, что этот носильщик великий брахман, Махараджа Рахугана страшно перепугался.

Могущественный царь, которому подвластны тысячи людей, который ничего не боится, говорит: - О мой повелитель! Он обращается к Джаде Бхарате, он говорит: - О мой повелитель я не боюсь ни молнии царя Индры, ни безжалостного как змеи трезубца Господа Шивы, ни наказания, которым подвергает грешников владыка смерти Ямараджа. 

Меня не страшит ни палящее солнце, ни луна, ни ветер, ни оружие Куверы. Единственное чего я боюсь так это оскорбить брахмана.
И одна мысль об этом повергает меня в трепет. Это то самое настроение, которое в конечном счёте должен в конце концов развить в себе преданный, если он хочет до конца остаться преданным.

Мы почему-то этого не боимся. мы очень бесстрашные. Мы боимся огня, молнии, мышей, тараканов, всего остального, но оскорблять брахманов мы не боимся. Так или иначе мы гораздо более мужественны, чем Махараджа Рахугана. По глупости своей - ни по чему другому. Только потому что у нас не хватает тут. Мы направо и налево: "Тот такой, та - такая, этот сякой, все непонятно что делают"

Но в сущности-то - это причина падения человека. Если человек оскорбляет другого, если он указывает на какие-то недостатки другого или старается выискивать недостатки в другом человеке, - это причины его падения.

Далее с 27:20 Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Бхагавад-гита 9.30, 18 ноября 1998

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Как в Четвёртой Песни Шримад Бхагаватам есть замечательные история про Сати, Господа Шиву и Дакшу. Когда Сати пришла домой к своему отцу и увидела что Дакша затеял великое жертвоприношение, не отложив положенной доли жертвенных даров, предназначены для Господа Шивы, она страшная возмутилась и стала проклинать своего отца. Она стала говорить: - Что ты делаешь? Ты низкий человек, потому что тебе доставляет удовольствие находить недостатки даже в таком великом человеке, в такой великой душе как Господь Шива ты умудрился выискать недостатки и тебя радует, и ты радуешься когда ты находишь недостатки в другом.

У тебя появляется это злорадное чувство: "Я нашёл недостатки в другом! О, Господь Шива ходит с бхутами, якшами и ракшасами!" Она говорит, что великодушный, благородный человек обладает удивительным качеством - он может видеть хорошее качество в другом и он не просто видит эти качества, он может раздувать эти качества, он может разжигать огонь этих качеств и человек оборачивается к нему этими качествами, он тянется к нему, эти качества расцветают в нём.

И, наоборот, дурной человек, низкий человек, видит дурное, показывает на на всё это и в конце концов он сам становится повинен во всём этом. Указывая на это, он становится повинен во всём этом.

И дальше Сати очень ехидно говорит: - В сущности это очень хорошо что ты так делаешь. И очень хорошо что низкие люди поступают таким образом, потому что в конце концов это приведёт к их падению. Очень хорошо - делайте так дальше! Вы падёте и пыль с лотосных стоп вайшнава, которого вы оскорбили падёт на ваши головы и в конце концов вы будете страдать от последствий своих собственного желания находить недостатки в другом.

В Ману-самхите тоже сказано о том, что страсть выискивать недостатки в другом происходит от жадности, что в конечном счёте это желание искать недостатки в другом человеке это проявление нашей жажды чувственных удовольствий. Наша жажда чувственных удовольствий находит извращённое проявление в этом.

Но здесь в Четвёртой Песне Шримад Бхагаватам Сати очень интересно определяет причину этого. Она говорит: - махад-вининда кунапатма-вадишу.

Кунапатма. Кто знает что такое кунатма? Кунапе три дхатуке - знаменитый стих из Десятой Песни Шримад Бхагаватам. Кунапа - значит бурдюк. Кунапа буквально значит бурдюк. Кунапатма это тот, кто считает себя бурдюком, тот кто считает себя материальным телом. Она говорит, что до тех пор, пока человек будет считать себя материальным телом и будет смотреть на своё тело, считать своё тело источником наслаждения в этом материальном мире, он будет оскорблять других.

В конце-концов причина оскорблений других находится и коренится очень глубоко в этом отождествлении себя с этим телом. Кунапатма-вадишу - человек отождествляет себя с этим телом, он привык отождествлять себя с этим телом и, соответственно, поэтому он находится в этом  теле и он в других тоже видит тело и, соответственно, пренебрежительно относится к ним и оскорбляет этих  людей. Всё это продиктовано или коренится в нашем желании наслаждаться.

Это удивительное качество находить недостатки в других во что бы то ни стало присуще каждому из нас. Так или  иначе, человек должен выдернуть его из своего сердца. 

Далее с 0:31:49  Б.В.Госвами. Бхагавад-гита 9.30 18 ноября 1998, Санкт-Петербург

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Есть такая история про отождествление себя со своим телом и то, к чему приводит отождествление себя со своим телом. Это история про некоего фермера, у которой было много свиней. Этот фермер выращивал свиней где-то в Индии, в индийской деревне. И он постоянно был озабочен тем, как прокормить этих свиней. Естественно, человек который заботится о свиньях, он думает о свиньях и, соответственно, сознание у него  приобретает определённые формы. И он постоянно думал: "Как же прокормить этих свиней? Где найти достаточно корма, чтобы мои свиньи были хорошими, жирными, чтобы они росли как следует?" 

И однажды он проходил мимо небольшого песчаного поля и увидел совершенно удивительную вещь, которая его поразила. Он понял что этим небольшим полем в соседней деревне все жители пользовались как большим общественным туалетом. Они ходили туда и отправляли свои естественные потребности. 

И тут же блестящая идея пришла ему в голову так как он постоянно думал как прокормить своих свиней. Он подумал: "Надо же столько бесплатного корма для моих свиней бесплатно пропадает". Он быстренько побежал домой, схватил огромную корзину, побежал на это поле и стал с огромным упоением накладывать в эту корзину все кучки, которые там были. Наложил целую корзину, поставил к себе на голову и был в полном восторге от этого. Он думал: "Господи Боже мой! Столько бесплатного корма! Он шел и сердце его радовалась, душа у него радовалась, всё у него радовалось. Это был самый счастливый день в его жизни.

Очень счастливый он нёс эту большую корзину с испражнениями, однако  к сожалению в этот момент солнце закрыли тучи и стал накрапывать дождь и дождь стал всё сильнее, сильнее и сильнее. В конце концов ливень, но он очень решительно бежал к своим свиньям. И постепенно-постепенно коричневая жижа стала стекать с этой корзины и коричневая жижа стала обтекать всего его, но он не замечал этого абсолютно. Он думал: "Надо же - корзина становится ещё тяжелее - ещё больше корма становится!" Он только радовался, он не замечал этого.

И люди, которые укрылись от дождя под большим банановым деревом увидели эту совершенно жуткую картину. Бежит человек, у него корзина с испражнениями, потоки жижи текут по нему, а он при этом совершенно блаженно улыбается. Они подозвали его и говорят: - Что с тобой? Ты не видишь что ли - ты весь в дерьме товарищ дорогой! Когда он это услышал он страшно разозлился. 

Он закричал: - Это не дерьмо, это корм для моих свиней! Как вы смеете оскорблять! Это моё, моё! 
И побежал дальше чтобы кормите своих свиней.

Смысл этой дурацкой истории в том, что когда человек привязывается к чему-то... Что он может привязаться к чему угодно даже к дерьму. И если он привязался к этому, если он отождествил себя с этим, если это стало частью его самого, то он уже не понимает насколько это всё отвратительно, насколько это всё плохо. Ему кажется это совершенно  замечательным. "Это часть меня самого!" Точно также мы тут -  мы отождествили себя с этим телом, со всеми его недостатками, со всем что есть в этом теле и, в частности, с этим замечательным качеством - выискивать недостатки в других. 

И мы любим это. Мы любим себя совершенно бескорыстно и совершенно безусловно. У нас нет никаких условий. Мы принимаем себя со всеми потрохами и мы любим свои недостатки ещё даже больше, чем свои достоинства. И мы думаем, что раз это я, значит это так и должно быть. Мы отождествили себя со всем и, соответственно, мы совершаем один за другим эти ужасные грехи - мы ищем недостатки в других и мы смотрим на других как на материальные тела.

Суть в том, что прежде всего человек должен научиться не видеть в себе материального тела и потом он должен научиться не видеть в других материальных тел, особенно, прежде всего в вайшнавах.

Говорится что вайшнава-апарадхи состоят из того, что мы смотрим на вайшнава как на материальное тело. Как в Шри-вайшнава сампрадайе перечисляются 12 вайшнава-апарадх, которые можно совершить. Это деха-апарадха или ашрама-апарадха или ещё что-то. Все апарадхи так или иначе связаны с тем, что на другого вайшнава смотрят как на материальное тело.

Если мы смотрим на другого вайшнава как на тело, то это уже само по себе апарадха. Если вы например говорим: - Ха! Посмотрите - она женщина! Поэтому, соответственно, она непонятно кто. М-м-матаджи, м-м-матаджи - как это произносят некоторые брахмачари. Это вайшнава-апарадха.

Это деха апарадха, потому что мы судим о других. Или например кто-то говорит: - Хануман? Какой же он преданный? Он же обезьяна!

Если мы отождествляем вайшнава с его телом, то это апарадха.

Если, например, мы  смотрим на вайшнава по его происхождению - говорим, что настоящие вайшнавы только индейцы - только индусы могут быть вайшнавами. Все остальные - не вайшнавы. Это тоже вайшнава-апарадха.

Или в зависимости от того, откуда происходит этот вайшнав - из святой он Дхамы или ещё откуда-то.

В Шри-вайшнава сампрадайе есть история про Гаруду. Как однажды Гаруда, великий преданный Господа увидел какую-то простую женщину, преданную откуда-то из трущоб. Она жила в каких-то трущобах, но она была вайшнави. И он увидел эту женщину и сказал: - Фи, фи! Кто это такая? Вайшнави она что ли? Непонятно вообще кто. В трущобах живёт, у неё только одно сари да и то грязное. И говорится, что когда Гаруда это произнёс у него выпали все перья. Гаруда вдруг оказался лысым неожиданно для себя. Этой вайшнави стало его очень жалко. Она увидела этого лысого Гаруду, подошла, стала гладить его, сказала: - Бедный Гаруда. И у него стали потихоньку отрастать перья, потому что она его простила.

Дальше говорится, что другой вид апарадхи это когда мы говорим: "О, это мой гуру, а все остальные гуру плохие, все остальные гуру - фи. Что это за гуру? Вот мой гуру - это гуру. Или: вот это великий вайшнав, а все остальные вайшнавы непонятно кто.

Если мы начинаем судить о вайшнавах и начинаем говорить это великий вайшнав, а это маленький вайшнав. Этого вайшнава можно пинать, а этого нужно превозносить, то это тоже вайшнава апарадха. Если мы начинаем различать между вайшнавами таким образом и по-разному относиться к разным вайшнавам, то это тоже вайшнава апарадха.

Мы должны радоваться каждому вайшнаву независимо от того, великий он вайшнав, сидит ли он на вьясасанах или он маленький вайшнав - самый последний вайшнав, который позавчера вайшнавом стал. Мы должны ко всем ним относиться одинаково, ибо иначе это тоже будет вайшнава апарадха.

Еще одна апарадха. Самая последняя, двенадцатая апарадха. Удивительная апарадха, она называется доша нирупанам. Доша нирупанам это значит, что когда мы видим какие-то доши в вайшнавах, когда мы видим какие-то изъяны в вайшнаве и указываем на эти изъяны. Даже если эти изъяны есть.

Даже если этот вайшнав наслаждается и мы говорим: - Ха-ха-ха - он наслаждается - посмотрите на него кто он такой.

Далее 0:40:37 Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Бхагавад-гита 9.30 18 ноября 1998

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Бхактивинод Тхакур удивительным образом объясняет эти два стиха из Бхагавад-гиты - этот и следующий стих. Была такая история. Однажды Бхактивинод Тхакур и Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати - ему тогда было лет двенадцать, они ехали в поезде в Индии и они доехали до последней остановки и Бхактивинод Тхакур как будто бы задремал. 

Всем казалось что он дремлет, но Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати знал, что папа в самадхи находится. Они доехали до последней остановки и кондуктор решил разбудить Бхактивинода Тхакура, стал его трясти. Маленький Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати стал его отгонять и говорить: - Не мешайте, отойди от моего отца, он находится в самадхи, не трогай его.  

И когда они приехали на последнюю станцию, где-то примерно час или полтора Бхактивинод Тхакур находился в этом бессознательном состоянии.  Потом в конце концов он вышел из него и Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати спросил у него: - Где ты был? Расскажи мне что с тобой было?  Бхактивинод Тхакур  промолчал и сказал: - Ты ещё  слишком маленький, ты не поймешь. Когда тебе будет 16 лет приходи - я расскажу.  Прошло четыре или пять лет и когда Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати исполнилось 16 лет он подошёл к Бхактивиноду Тхакуру и говорит: - Ну рассказывай.  

Тот говорит: - Что рассказывать? 

Он уже забыл обо всём. Тот напомнил ему об этой истории и Бхактивинод Тхакур рассказал ему эту историю. Он сказал: - Я путешествовал по небу, я шел по небу, я гулял, ходил, читал джапу: 

Харе Кришна Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна Харе Харе; 
Харе Рама Харе Рама, Рама Рама Харе Харе  

И встретился там с Господом Шивой и Господом Брахмой. И Господь Шива стал спрашивать у него: - О, Тхакур Махашайи идёт!  Господь Шива и Господь Брахма обсуждали между собой Бхагавад-гиту и они стали у меня расспрашивать, и позже в своём комментарии на Бхагавад-гиту он написал об  этом. Они стали спрашивать у него: 

- О великий Тхакур Махашайи, не можешь ли ты объяснить этот парадокс? Мы никак не можем понять эти два стиха из Бхагавад-гиты. Кажется как будто там есть какое-то противоречие. Посмотри, что говорит Кришна в этих двух стихах. В первом стихе, который мы прочитали  сегодня, он говорит: апи чет су-дурачаро бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак садхур эва са мантавйах - Нужно считать такого человека садху, даже если он совершает отвратительные поступки. 

Он садху, он святой. И в следующем стихе Кришна говорит: кшипрам бхавати дхарматма - буквально это значит, что очень скоро он становится праведником. Дхарматма буквально значит праведник. Мы сидим тут с Брахмой - у него четыре головы, у меня одна, но мы никак не можем понять. Как это может быть? 

В первом стихе Он называет его садху, Он называет его святым, а во втором стихе Он говорит: дхарматма.  Дхарматма буквально значит тот, кто совершает праведные поступки. И Он говорит: - Он быстро станет дхарматмой.  Как-то не вяжется это всё. Он уже Святой! Он говорит: - Его нужно считать святым, а потом в следующем стихе он говорит: дхарматма какой-то, праведник. Это всё равно, что он уже его произвёл в генералы, а потом говорит, что очень скоро он станет майором.   

Он уже генерал и очень скоро станет майором?! Не сходится это всё. Как это понять? И тогда Бхактивинод Тхакур объясняет эти стихи таким образом. Он говорит, что такой человек - садху, такой человек - святой и в следующем стихе Кришна говорит не о нём, Кришна говорит о том человеке, который считает его садху. И он говорит, что если мы видим вайшнава и если этот вайшнав совершает даже самые отвратительные поступки, но он вайшнав, он твердо и решительно направлен идти к Кришне и если мы при этом не осуждаем его, а считаем его садху, то тогда такой человек - кшипрам бхавати дхарматма - он очень скоро станет праведником.   

Такому человеку очень легко стать праведником, если он таким образом научиться смотреть на вайшнавов, если он разовьёт в себе такое виденье. Так объясняет Бхактивинод Тхакур. То есть суть этого в том, что в конечном счете, если мы хотим прийти к Кришне, если мы хотим очиститься сами и хотим вернуться домой к Богу, то нам нужно развить это виденье вайшнава.  

Нам нужно во всех видеть вайшнавов. Нам нужно стараться прославлять вайшнавов, нам нужно любить вайшнавов, нам нужно светить этим отражённым светом и насколько это можно проливать милость на вайшнавов. И ни в коем случае не осуждать их за какие-то ошибки, за какие-то грехи, которые они может быть по привычке, по слабости своей совершают. В любом случае он вайшнав и это самое главное. 

И если мы будем относиться так друг к другу, если сможем относиться так друг другу, то тогда пребывание в обществе вайшнавов будет нектаром от начала до конца. Тогда общество вайшнавов будет обладать тем самым качеством, которым оно должно обладать - оно будет преобразовывать, преображать любого человека, который в него попадает. 

Оно сможет сделать то самое чудо, которое мы все так жаждем и к которому мы так стремимся. Если мы будем прославлять вайшнавов, любить вайшнавов, и не видеть их недостатков, а поощрять их хорошие качества, то тогда будет великое благо для нас и для всех остальных. И в конечном счете это будет великая милость песни. В этом заключается милость Кришны, которая проявляется через вайшнавов. Если мы хотим отразить изначальную милость Кришны, то мы должны развить в себе это качество, о котором говорит здесь Кришна.  

Мы должны научиться видеть замечательные качества и считать вайшнавов святыми, а не говорить: - Нет настоящих санньяси, нет непонятно кого, все преданные притворщики. Это самое ужасное, что может быть. На апарадхах, на оскорблениях ничего хорошего невозможно построить. Апарадхи это конец всему. Если люди делают эти апарадхи, то это самое ужасное и этому мы должны научиться. Это мелочь. Маленькая вещь, маленький секрет, но нужно научиться этой мелочи. Если мы научимся этой мелочи, то всё будет хорошо. Если мы не научимся этой мелочи, то ничего хорошего не будет. Спасибо вам большое. Жуткая вещь, страшная вещь. Может быть вы передумаете, может не стоит?

Бхагавад-гита 9.30 18 ноября 1998, Санкт-Петербург

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: - Была история про Лалу Бабу когда он спросил Кришну, что не видит в чём его недостатки и потом утром понял в чём недостаток и побежал к Сетху. Это такой тонкий момент, что я не вижу свои недостатки. Нужно чтоб меня кто-то выругал, сказал в чём они, а старшие и даже младшие преданные часто видят и боятся совершить апарадху.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Видеть недостатки - это не апарадха. Радоваться недостаткам в другом - это апарадха. Пытаться человека упрекнуть в этом и как бы стащить его, пытаться его задеть - это апарадха. Видеть недостатки - это не апарадха. Я могу видеть недостатки и могу сокрушаться от того, что есть этот недостаток - это сострадание. В этом проявляется сострадание человеку.

Увидеть недостаток, показать человеку этот недостаток и если я делаю это со страдательным скорбящим сердцем, то тогда человек принимает это.
Если я делаю это со злорадным сердцем - это апарадха. Видеть недостаток в - это не апарадха - радоваться недостатку - это апарадха.
В этом проблема. Не нужно боятся подойти к человеку и сказать что-то и если мы делаем это правильно, человек примет это.
Если мы делаем это в должном состоянии духа. Если мы не можем это сделать правильно, то тогда не нужно этого делать, но в принципе в этом нет ничего дурного.

Нужно видеть прежде всего в человеке вайшнава. И если мы видим, что он вайшнав, то всё остальное заслоняется этим единственным качеством, то тогда мы сможем правильно к нему подойти и сказать: - Дорогой великий вайшнав, великий преданный Господа Кришны, я очень тебя люблю и я восхищаюсь тобой, но вот ты знаешь   немножечко моё восхищение тобой омрачается вот этой вещью. Если этого не будет, то вообще моему восхищению не будет пределов. И такой человек поймёт. Он подумает:"Надо же, мной восхищаются и будут восхищаться ещё больше если у меня этого не будет"

Сразу же появляется стимул, чтобы избавиться от этого. 

Бхагавад-гита 9.30, 18 ноября 1998, Санкт-Петербург

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Самое общее определение греха это действия, которые мы совершаем своим телом, умом и речью для того, чтобы ублажать свои материальные чувства, исходя из представления о том, что я есть материальное тело. Это самое  широкое и самое общее определение греха. Под влиянием ложного эго, отождествляя себя с телом... Но это же определяет что затрагивает таким образом грех.

Так как грех совершается телом, умом и чувствами. Грех в конечном счёте находится в этих составляющих: в уме, в речи, в чувствах, в теле. Ману-самхита, Дхарма-шастры описывают что есть дхарма, что есть адхарма.  И они подробным образом описывают грех и говорится что есть пять категорий греха по тяжести: махапатака, патака, анупатака, упапатака и пракирнака - по уменьшающейся степени греховности. Махапатака, патока, анупатака, упапатака и пракирнака. И махапатака это самые тяжёлые грехи. Опять же в Ману-самхите описывается пять самых тяжёлых грехов. 

Первое - это убийство брахмана. Хорошо, свободны все - брахманов не убивали. 
Второе - это употребление спиртного, крепкого, водки.   

Вопрос: - Это махапатака? 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Это махапатака. Это всё пять махапатак - пять самых тяжёлых грехов. 
Третье - это когда мы воруем золото у брахмана. 

Вопрос: - А у остальных можно? 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - У остальных можно :smilies:  Меньшая степень греха. 

Четвёртое - это когда мы соблазняем жену своего духовного учителя, гуру.   И  пятое, самое печальное - это когда мы общаемся с людьми, которые совершали эти грехи в течении одного года. 

Вопрос: - Общение в течении одного года? 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Говорится, что когда человек общается с любым человеком, повинным в этом грехе в течении одного года, то его греховность достигает той же самой степени. 

Вопрос: - Что значит общаться? 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Общаться значит общаться. Когда у нас есть санга. 

Вопрос: - Подскажите пожалуйста, четвёртое это что? 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Секс с женой гуру. 

Из зала: - Шрила Бхактивинод Тхакур в Джайва-дхарме говорит, что выполнять свои профессиональные обязанности это не значит общаться. 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Ну да  общение подразумевает определённую привязанность или зависимость. Говорится, что настоящая санга или общение - это когда я завишу от кого-то.  И то же самое относится к садху-санге. Настоящая садху-санга возникает когда я ставлю себя в зависимость от садху. И наоборот, когда я чувствую себя независимым от садху или от грешников, то общение не достигает такой степени.   

Но тут вот просто рассматривая эти махапатаки, определения махапатак в Ману-самхите мы можем понять печальный эффект этого общения, потому что в конечном счёте грех оставляет впечатление в уме, в теле и приводит к каким-то очень сильным страданиям, но Ману-самхита утверждает очень суровую вещь, что практически тоже самая самскара или те же самые привязанности переходят к нам в процессе продолжительного общения. Если мы с пьяницами долго будем общаться, то мы сами кем станем? 

Вопрос: - Даже если у него с прошлой жизни этот грех идёт? Он совершил грех в прошлой жизни, теперь он родился, должен страдать за него и я с ним общаюсь. 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Нет, ну речь идет именно об этой жизни. Потому что ману-самхита говорит о дхарма-шастре, о дхарме. То есть так как мы все общались с вами с пьяницами больше чем один год.  Из зала реплика не слышна.   

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, но мы все повторили Харе Кришна.   

Из зала: - Получается пьянство очень страшный грех?  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да. 

Из зала: - В течении года надо было общаться?  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: -  В течение года.  

Из зала: - Страшней чем разврат?  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - По крайней мере в соответствии с Ману-самхитой это именно так, потому что пьянство в свою очередь является источником и корнем всех остальных грехов. Но как мы уже сказали всё очень просто. Нужно просто один раз повторить что? 

Из зала хором: - Харе Кришна Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна Харе Харе, Харе Рама Харе Рама, Рама Рама Харе Харе  

Вопрос: - Пьянство относится и к наркотикам? 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Ну да, да. К пьянству относится состояние опьянения, которое относится к наркотикам тоже.  И вот тут нужно очень хорошо понять эту разницу. Оскорбление или апарадха это по определению материальное отношение к носителям духовной энергии: к Кришне, к имени Кришны, к вайшнавам, к святой дхаме, к живым  существам, которые обитают в святой дхаме. То есть, если мы воспринимаем все эти вещи и в частности святое имя как материальные звуки, то это апарадха.  

Вопрос: - Откуда это?  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Это Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур. То есть материальное отношение к носителям духовной энергии, к проявлениям духовного мира и в сущности это где написано, в каком стихе об этом говорится?  Где объясняется менталитет обитателя ада?   

Из зала: - Тот кто считает гуру обычным человеком... 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, тот кто считает гуру обычным человеком, тот, кто считает Божество сделанным из материи; тот, кто считает Святое имя обычным звуком; тот, кто считает вайшнава принадлежащим к какой-то касте или материальным человеком.   То есть можно видеть - там описана пашандата, которая является источником апарадхи в душе. Пашандата - это материальное восприятие мира. Как обычно Прабхупадой переводится пашандата? Атеизм. Он последовательно совершенно переводит слово  пашанди как атеист.   

И атеист буквально значит материалист, человек который не признаёт существование Бога; человек, который не признаёт существование духовной энергии и, соответственно, не признаёт носителей духовной энергии. И эта пашандата, которая приводит к оскорблением, которая является корнем оскорблений, проявляется именно в том, что человек воспринимает это, смотрит на это материальными глазами - на Божество, на святое имя, на самого Бхагавана, вайшнавов, на гуру.  То есть в каком смысле этот стих из Падма-пураны описывает корень этого всего.  

Из зала: - То есть оскорбительность по отношению к духовным предметам, а грех он как бы... 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, грех задевает только материю, но оскорбительность это тоже результат ложного эго, которое в каком смысле задевает душу.  Душа, которая начинает исповедовать материализм и которая смотрит на всё только в материальных категориях, в категориях материального мира и материи совершает апарадху, поэтому это гораздо более суровая вещь, потому что она задевает душу, она оставляет шрам на душе. И, соответственно, этимология слова апарадха: _апа_ означает то, что отдаляет. Или другое значение приставки _апа_ значит нечто противоположное. Корень _радх_ на санскрите что означает кто знает?   

Из зала: - Поклонение  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, арадхана от этого слова поклоняться, но радх означает... Поклонение к чему должно привести, когда мы поклоняемся кому-то?   

Из зала: - К служению. 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Когда мы служим кому-то, то что человек чувствует?  

Из зала: - Привязанность  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да,  благодарность, привязанность, удовлетворение, то есть иначе говоря корень радх буквально означает...  Арадхана буквально означает желание удовлетворить кого-то, желание доставить удовольствие, желание порадовать кого-то.  Отсюда какое русское слово?  Радовать. Радх от того же самого корня. И апарадх значит нечто противоположное. Иначе говоря, когда мы совершаем какое-то действие, которое приводит к неудовольствию, к неудовлетворению, которое задевает или вызывает неудовольствие Бхагавана, вайшнавов и святого имени - это есть апарадха.  

Из зала: - А джива апарадха?  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, живого существа. Тут Бхактивинод Тхакур, когда рассматривает апарадхи, то джива-апарадхи он причисляет их к категории апарадх. Всё то, что вызывает неудовольствия, но в данном случае нас больше интересуют носители духовной энергии, потому что оскорбления по отношению к ним имеют самые печальные последствия.  

И всё то, что вызывает неудовольствие гуру, вайшнавов, самого Бхагавана и святого имени, - является апарадхой, является оскорблением и как я уже говорил результатом оскорбления является то, что сердце наше становятся жёсткими и святое имя там не можешь прорасти.   Мы повторяем его снова, снова и снова, а из сердца оно не идёт. Оно остаётся всего лишь на языке, в лучшем случае в уме - даже в уме его нет. 

И в этом стихе, с которого Бхактивинод Тхакур начинает свою медитацию на анартха-нивритти, на избавление от анартх, на очищение сердца, он описывает единственный способ, с помощью которого человек может избавиться от склонности к апарадхам. Давайте повторим этот стих.

намнам акари бахудха ниджа-сарва-шактис 
татрарпита нийамитах смаране на калах 
этадриши тава крипа бхагаван мамапи 
дурдаивам идришам ихаджани нанурагах  

Как по-вашему какой намёк он тут даёт на способ, который помогает человеку избавиться от склонности к апарадхам. Сожаление, покаяние, раскаяние.    

дурдаивам идришам ихаджани нанурагах  

Дурдаивам - человек должен хорошо осознать, что святое имя до сих пор никак не может прорасти в моём сердце. И даже если я не понимаю что это за апарадхи, что за оскорбления я совершаю, я должен раскаиваться в этом. Я должен принять этот факт - то, что я совершаю апарадхи и каяться в этом.  Я должен оплакивать свою судьбу.   

Дурдаивам идришам - как мне не повезло, несмотря на то что энергия и сила вложенная в эти святые имена, у меня нет никакой привязанности к ним. И отсутствие этой привязанности это самое яркое доказательство того, что я совершаю какую-то апарадху. И это единственное лекарство от апарадхи избавиться.   

Если у нас этого нет, если у нас нет искреннего раскаяния, если у нас нет сожаления о том, что я не могу всего этого получить, то  значит мы упорствуем в своём нежелании избавляться от апарадх и значит что мы продолжаем эти апарадхи совершать. Последний стих, который мне ещё хотелось сегодня привести, чтобы наше небольшое введение в эту тему закончить. Это стих из Сканда-пураны, который описывает что составляет оскорбление. Может быть два последних стиха.   

Стихи из Сканда-пураны, который объясняет что прежде всего составляет оскорбление вайшнавов, потому что как известно оскорбление вайшнавов это самое суровое оскорбление святого имени, - то что вызывает самое большое неудовольствие святого имени.  И Сканда-пурана что говорит?    

ханти ниндати вай двешти  
вайшнаван набхинандати  
крудхйате йати но харшам  
даршане патанани шат  

Там говорится, что _шат_ - шесть причин того, что человек оказывается в аду. _Патанани_ буквально значит "падает". Буквально значит шесть причин, которые очень сильно опускают сознание человека. Шесть причин, которые очень сильно материализуют сознание человека. Это: ханти, ниндати вай двешти. Ханти - это если мы убиваем вайшнавов, ниндати - это если мы оскорбляем вайшнавов, двешти - это значит если мы плохо относимся - питаем какое-то зло по отношению к вайшнаву.  

_вайшнаван набхинандати_  Абхинандати - что значит? Абхинандати значит не отказываем почтения, хотя буквально абхинандати значит поздравлять, поздравления. Набхинандати значит не оказываем почтения. Крудхйате - если мы гневаемся на них.

йати но харшам даршане   
_
Даршане_ значит, что мы не ликуем, не радуемся при виде вайшнава, а у нас появляется кислое выражение на лице.   

Вопрос: - То есть надо всё время улыбаться?  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Когда видим вайшнава? Да.  Крудхйате - когда мы гневайся на них, когда мы сердимся на них, ругаем.   

Вопрос: - Некоторые грехи сродни апарадхе: убиство брахмана - джива-апарадха, соблазнить жену гуру - гуру-апарадха.  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Ну, да. Но если человек совершил их и потом искренне произнёс святое имя, то последствия этих грехов уничтожаются, однако если человек поддерживает....  Потому что проблема апарадхи заключается именно в том, что в нашем сознании она меньше, она как бы не такая серьёзная, мы ей не предам такого большого значения.  Ну да, ладно, хорошо. Переспал с женой гуру? Не делаю я этого  

Вопрос: - Это нама-апарадха?  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Это тоже апарадха. Естественно, если человек такое совершает. Говорится, что когда человек наступать на тень своего гуру он апарадху совершает; когда он просто на кровать своего гуру ложиться уже совершает оскорбление.  Но смысл ещё раз в том, что вот это слово, которое является ключевым в седьмом стихе   Каким образом нужно принимать лекарство Святого имени? Как нужно это делать? Адарад -  с почтением. То есть дух, который нужно в себе культивировать, это дух почтения, благоговения, уважения.    

До тех пор, пока его у нас не будет, не будет и успеха в нашей практике.  И Шридхар Свами в комментарии к одному из стихов Шримад Бхагаватам объясняет что значит вайшнава-нинда.   Потому что на самом деле хорошо, ладно, - мы не убиваем вайшнавов и может быть у нас нет никаких других грехов по отношению к ним, но вайшнава-нинда - оскорбление вайшнава тоже очень тяжкая вещь и она следует в этом списке вторым после убийства: ханти ниндати вай двешти  

И Шридхар Свами говорит, что такое нинда, что значит оскорбление вайшнава. Он говорит: ниндати доша киртанам. Доша киртанам что значит?  Буквально значит прославление его недостатков - когда мы говорим о недостатках вайшнавов без всякой необходимости.  

Вопрос: - Говорится в каких случаях бывает необходимость?  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Говориться что необходимость говорить о недостатках вайшнавов появляется только тогда, когда мы можем его этими разговорами от этих недостатков избавить.   Если мы не можем вайшнава своими разговорами или своим даша киртанам - прославлением его недостатков избавить его от этих недостатков, то тогда мы не должны об этом говорить.  

Вопрос: - Это оскорбление?   

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, это оскорбление, ниндати - ханти ниндати вай двешти  

Шикшастака Прабху: - Кого считать вайшнавом?  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - О, я так и знал... Поэтому ответ на этот вопрос даёт Санат Кумар в Падма-пуране и он перечисляет кого нужно считать вайшнавом.  Он говорит: сарва ачара виварджитах - люди, которые полностью не могут себя вести, падшие, склонные к обману, преисполненные ложного самомнения, поглощенные своим телом, пьяницы, жестокие, безбожные, низкие, привязанные к жене, детям и богатству, тоже являются вайшнавами, если они приняли прибежище у лотосных стоп Говинды.  

Реплика из зала: - Махарадж, ну некоторые  позиции вы такие перечислили... 
Другая реплика: - А что это означает принятие прибежища у лотосных стоп Говинды?  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Шри Говинда падаравинда шарана  

Вопрос: - А вот как это выглядит?  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Люди, которые полностью не могут себя вести, падшие, ванчака - которые склонны к обману, которые преисполнены аханкара дамбха, преисполнены ложного самомнения, поглощенные своим телом, пьяницы, жестокие, безбожные, низкие, привязанные к жене, детям и богатству, тоже являются вайшнавами, если шри говинда падаравинда шарана, если они приняли прибежище у лотосных стоп Говинды  

Вопрос: - Всё таки непонятно что же такое принять прибежище?  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Это объясняет Кришна в Бхагавад-гите. 

апи чет судурачаро  
бхаджате мам ананья бхак 

Объяснение _шри говинда шарана_. Вишванатх Чакраварти Тхакур объясняет, когда человек должен считаться садху, вайшнавом, даже если у него есть какие-то серьёзные изъяны. Это мам ананья бхак - когда у человека нет никого кроме Говинды. Ананья значит он не поклоняется никому другому, у него есть экантика или ананья-бхакти, когда он не поклоняется никому кроме Кришны и когда он не видит никаких других способов избавления от всех материальных проблем кроме бхакти и кроме повторения святого имени.  И как мы можем понять, под это определение попадает очень широкая категория людей.   

Вопрос: - Они вайшнавы, ибо не надеются на себя и свои материальные качества?  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Тем не менее огромная категория вайшнавов согласно Кришне является садху, по той простой причине что они действительно поняли что никакого другого способа и пути в этом мире нет  Вопрос: - А если поклоняется не Говинде, а Христу или Аллаху?  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: -  Аллах этот Говинда.  

Вопрос: - А Христос? Ответ из зала: - Христос - чистый преданный.  
Вопрос: - А если трехногая лягушка или толстяк стоит в красном углу?  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - То тогда тогда можно оскорблять  :smilies:   :smilies:  

Вопрос: - Госвами Махарадж, как определить? Как внутренне размышляет такой человек? С помощью вопросов узнать или по поведению, что он Говинду избрал?  
Вопрос: - Ну если не знаешь это совет, который дают ачарьи,  на всякий  случай нужно воспринимать его как бхагавату.  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Признаки этого человека описаны в следующем стихе Бхагавад-гиты. Какой следующий стих Бхагавад-гиты? Если человек всё-таки мам ананья бхак, то что с ним случается? Шашвад бхавати дхарматма - такой человек с одной стороны очень быстро  становится праведным, а с другой стороны он обретает мир, он становится невозмутимым.  

Он может совершать грехи или ещё что-то в течение какого-то времени по привычке, но если он действительно принял прибежище у Говинды, то он очень быстро становится уверенным и спокойным, к нему приходит шанти, мир в душе или спокойствие.   Это один из признаков что он действительно принял  прибежище только у Говинды и не пытается лихорадочно искать прибежища в чём-то ещё.

***  

Вопрос: - Госвами Махарадж у меня есть вопрос. Не совсем понятно определение греха. Сначала я бы хотел узнать откуда различение греха и апарадхи? Откуда эта тема? Кто из ачарьев её поднимает? Я хотел хотел бы разобраться. Апарадха это недолжное отношение к носителям духовности, а с грехом совершенно непонятно. У вас так прозвучало, что грех это когда просто удовлетворяются ум и чувства. Но мы знаем, что удовлетворение чувств бывает греховным и негреховным. Само по себе удовлетворение чувств разве грех? Тогда получается что тогда только мёртвый не грешит.  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Есть дхарма, есть адхарма. Но естественно есть удовлетворение, которое не будет таким уж сильно греховным, но любое удовлетворение укрепляет самоотождествление с телом. Иначе говоря, _папа_ (грех) - это определение из Дхарма-шастр, из Ману-самхиты. Я могу найти потом точнее как это там говорится.  

Если проанализировать природу греха. Человек отождествляя себя с телом, думает: "Всё то, что хорошо моему временному телу, которое умрёт, хорошо для меня". Такое представление является источником греха.  Почему, например, человек начинает воровать? Даже если в начале он не делает никакой адхармы, но если у него есть это представление о том, что "Я есть это тело и всё то, что хорошо моему телу...", то он неминуемо будет совершать грех. Правильно?  

Вопрошающий: - Не обязательно.  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Будет  

Вопрошающий: - Даже в Шримад Бхагаватам говорится об этой опасности, но в принципе в этом дхарма и заключается что не смотря на то что человек мотивирован эгоистически, совершая дхарму даже для удовлетворения своих чувств согласно регулирующим правилам, это не грех. В этом и отличие гуны страсти от добродетели, что человек следует дхарме.   

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Ну да, но тем не менее, добродетель просто немножечко дальше смотрит. Люди в страсти и в невежестве более близоруки, а люди в добродетели чуть более дальнозорки, они немножко дальше смотрят, но в конечно счёте, если я просто отождествляю себя с телом, то если что-то какое-то непосредственное благо телу будет приносить, я буду принимать и если я недосмотрю чуть-чуть в даль о последствиях этого, то всё равно я какой-то грех совершу.  

Вопрошающий: - И что ж такое грех теперь?  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Ещё раз действия, которые так или иначе подтверждают моё отождествление с телом будут в меньшей или большей степени греховными.  Даже поступки в сатва-гуне в каком смысле могут быть вполне греховными просто может быть эти грехи не такие явные.  То есть если я совершаю в сатва-гуне какой-то поступок в расчете на то, что я буду... Как люди тоже не могут понять часто одной вещи. Скажем мусульмане говорят чем человек в раю занимается?

Из зала: - Гурии и вино Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - И это как бы не грех там или как? 
Из зала: - Не, не грех. Из зала: - Спиртные напитки это махапатака, а там это нектар бессмертия? 
Из зала: - Но там водку и коньяк не пьют. 
Из зала: - Наслаждаться не для Кришны уже грех. 

Вишнутаттва Прабху: - Существует греховный поступок, но существует греховная позиция. Арджуна скажем убивал, но это не грех. Греховна сама позиция, а не поступки. Та же выпивка может быть проявлением старых привычек, хотя человек с других позиций смотрит на мир.  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - По потому определению, которое я сейчас дал позиция это именно апарадха - когда я неправильную позицию занимаю. То есть когда у меня есть некая сознательно оскорбительное отношение. Иначе говоря, как правильно сказал Симхагрива, сами по себе наслаждения менее или более греховны, и если я ем мясо я буду быстро страдать, если я ем овощи, то я тоже буду страдать, но не так быстро.   

По крайней мере я могу это на своём опыте подтвердить. Я мясо не ем, а всё равно желудком страдаю, потому что оно всё равно так или иначе связано с телом.  Но это всё в каком-то смысле не так важно.  Важнее действительно позиция. о которой говорит Вишнутаттва. И апарадха это моя позиция.  То есть разница именно в этом. Одно дело скажем так я просто невинно живу в каком-то невежестве, а другое дело у меня появляется какое-то агрессивное или неправильное отношение к этому миру и прежде всего к Богу и носителям духовной энергии.  

Вопрос: - Госвами Махарадж честно скажите как эта тема начала вас волновать о различии греха и апарадхи? Где этот вопрос ставится?  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Ну как? Это говорится в самом начале в Мадхурья-кадамбини  

Вопрос: - Об отличии греха и апарадхи?  Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Ну конечно. В Анартха-ниврити, где говорится об апарадхоттама   

Вопрос: - То есть вы прочитали это в Мадхурья-кадамбини и вас эта тема различия апарадхи и греха заинтересовала, и вы начали размышлять на эту тему?  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да  

Вопрос: - Можно уточнить? Когда человек совершает дхарму у него в сердце всё равно есть _папа-бхиджа_ - желание грешить в соответствии с Шастрами. То есть он удовлетворяет свои чувства в соответствии с религиозными принципами и практически это не является грехом, но внутренне это так или иначе исходит из желания грешить  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - В конечном счёте смысл в том, что если грех  не остановится действительно нашей позицией,  потому что как только грех стал нашей позицией, то это уже апарадха.  

Если я грех совершаю так сказать только телом, то так или иначе он только на теле остаётся. Иначе говоря, грех это более поверхностная вещь. Вот и всё.   Ну да я совершил грех, ну какой-то отпечаток, какую-то самскару в моём сознании это оставило. Но эта самскара более поверхностная, тогда как если у меня внутри есть некая осознанная оскорбительная  позиция, когда у меня есть философия, когда я так сказать это своё право грешить начинаю защищать или оправдывать с помощью позиции, то тогда это становится апарадхой.    

Как мы уже сказали что когда человек какие-то действия совершает это может быть апарадхой, но апарадхой она становится строго говоря тогда, когда это затрагивает более глубокий слой моего сознания.   Вот и всё. То есть когда это некая осознанная внутренняя глубинная позиция, когда философией становится. Когда это становится моей позицией в этом мире. Вот и всё.   

Апарадха приводит в конце концов к тем же самым грехам: убийству гуру, вайшнава    Но, скажем, грех это если я случайно брахмана убил, я не хотел его убить. Всё равно это махапатака, всё равно это большой грех.  Но если я его ненавижу, то это результат апарадхи и, соответственно, последствия тоже будут гораздо тяжелые. Это другое дело.  А если я просто так наслаждаюсь и убил кого-то, а он брахманом  оказался   

Вопрос: - Это не случайная апарадха?   

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Разница в случайной, неосознанной апарадхе и осознанной апарадхе в том, что последствия одной, гораздо слабее чем другой.  

Далее с 1:16:55  Очищение от анартх в обществе преданных. Лекция 1 25 декабря 2004, Тюмень

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Католический монах Беда Гриффитс о стихе 9.30 из книги «Реки сострадания: христианские комментарии на Бхагавад-гиту» - River of Compassion: A Christian Commentary on the Bhagavad Gita, (1987)



30. Даже если величайший грешник поклоняется Мне всей душой, он должен считаться праведным из-за своей праведной воли. 

"Даже если самый грешный поклоняется Мне всем сердцем, он тоже должен будет считаться праведным, поскольку принял правильное решение" (B& D). Даже самый грешный человек, когда он с сердцем, безраздельно поклоняется, даже когда он неофит, даже когда он только новообращен, достигнет праведности, если его решимость правильна. Зенер комментирует: "Злодей преображается своей любовью к Богу словно Мария Магдалина и большинство бывших такими же притягательных христианских святых".

31. И он скоро станет непорочным и достигнет вечного покоя. Ибо это Моё слово обетования, что тот, кто любит Меня, не погибнет. 

"Его душа становится дхармической, а дхарма - это праведность. Он становится добродетельным в праведности Божьей". Зенер напоминает, что это в точности похоже на стих 30 из 6 главы: "Тот, кто видит Меня повсюду и все во Мне, Я не потерян для него, и он не потерян для Меня".



30. For even if the greatest sinner worships me with all his soul, he must be considered righteous, because of his righteous will. 

"Even if the most sinful worship me with undivided heart, he too must be accounted righteous for he is rightly resolved" (B & D). So that even a sinful person, when he worships with an undivided heart, - that is, when he is converted - attains to this righteousness if his resolve is right. Zaehner comments, "The evil doer is changed by his love of God just as Mary Magdalen and most of the more attractive Christian saints were." 

31. And he shall soon become pure and reach everlasting peace. For this is my word of promise, that he who loves me shall not perish. "His soul becomes dharmic, and dbarma is righteousness. He becomes righteous, in the righteousness of God." Zaehner recalls that this is exactly like Chapter 6, verse 30: "He who sees me everywhere and all in me, I am not lost to him nor is he lost to me."

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Есть стихи гораздо страшнее:
> "Тот, кто в своих поступках не руководствуется ложным эго, *чей разум чист и свободен, даже убивая, не совершает убийства*, и никогда не запутывается в последствиях своей деятельности. Он никогда не страдает из-за последствий своего поступка. Когда солдат убивает по приказу офицера, *он не несет за это ответственности*". (БГ 18.17)


Бг 18.17 с христианской точки зрения:
17. Тот, кто свободен от цепей эгоизма, и чей разум свободен от любой злой воли, даже если он убьет всех этих воинов, он не убьет их,
и он свободен.

В индуизме есть предположение, что если человек является джняни, знающим, который вышел за пределы тела и ума и достиг внутреннего духа, то он может достичь такого состояния свободы, что он не несет ответственности за все, что он может сделать.

Это очень опасная доктрина, и она не является общепринятой. На самом деле это неверное толкование. Текст означает, что если дух свободен и избавился от цепей эгоизма, если ум свободен от какой-либо недоброжелательности, тогда никакое зло не может быть задумано. Действие будет исходить от внутреннего Духа, и это не может быть злом.

Но в Гите, как и в других местах, есть предположение, что Арджуне говорят: "Ты воин, ты сражаешься в этой битве; твой долг - убить этих людей, и ты не должен беспокоиться об этом. Это не ты будешь убивать их; это будет тело, которое убивает их, а не ты сам". Это очень обманчиво.

В Гите, как и во всей этой традиции, существуют различные течения мысли, которые не всегда четко различаются. В целом Гита вышла за пределы этих противоречий. Захнер принадлежит к числу тех, кто утверждает, что доктрина Гиты заключается в том, что убийство происходит только на феноменальном плане, а не на абсолютном.

В индуизме есть опасность сказать, что ни одно действие в этом мире не имеет никакого окончательного значения, будь то добро или зло. Это коррелят мнения о том, что мир - это просто мир явлений, изменений и множественности, который все время проходит и не имеет окончательной реальности. Потребность состоит в том, чтобы выйти за пределы всего мира явлений и осознать единую абсолютную Истину. Тогда человек полностью свободен.

Но это только один аспект Гиты, и в целом текст противоречит этой точке зрения. Истинный взгляд Гиты состоит в том, что , когда мы достигаем уровня Духа, мы обнаруживаем, что сам Господь пребывает в нас и действует через нас, и что мы должны объединиться с Господом, чтобы исполнить его предназначение в этом мире. Это приближается к христианской точке зрения.

_Беда Гриффитс. «Реки сострадания: христианские комментарии на Бхагавад-гиту»_


17. He who is free from the chains of selfishness, and whose mind is free from any ill-will, even if he kills all these warriors he kills them not and he is free.

There is a suggestion in Hinduism that if a man is a jnani, a knower, who has gone beyond the body and the mind and reached the inner spirit, then he may reach such a state of freedom that he is not responsible for anything he may do. This is a very dangerous doctrine and is not generally accepted. It is in fact a misinterpretation.

What the text means is that if the spirit is free from the chains of selfishness and has rid itself of egoism, and if the mind is free from any ill will, then no evil can be conceived. The action will come from the Spirit within and that cannot be evil. But there is the suggestion in the Gita, as elsewhere, that Arjuna is being told, "You are a warrior, you are fighting in this battle; it is your duty to kill these people and you must not worry about it. It will not be you who is killing them; it will be the body that is killing them, not you yourself."

That is very deceptive. What one finds in the Gita, as in all this tradition, is that there are different currents of the thought which are not always clearly distinguished. On the whole the Gita has gone beyond these contradictions. Zachner is among those who maintain that the doctrine of the Gita is that killing only takes place on the phenomenal plane, not on the absolute.

There is a danger in Hinduism of saying that no action in this world has any ultimate significance whether it is good or evil. This is a correlate of the view that the world is simply a world of phenomena, change and multiplicity, which is passing away all the time and has no ultimate reality.
The need is to go beyond the whole world of phenomena and realise the one absolute Truth.

Then one is totally free. But that is only one aspect of the Gita and on the whole the text is against that view. The true view of the Gita is that when we reach the level of the Spirit, we find that it is the Lord himself who is in us and is acting through us, and that we must unite ourselves with the Lord to fulfill his purpose in the world. This comes nearer to a Christian point of view.




***

И из другой ветки, о том, что ИСККОН или Католическая Церковь не смотря на тома компромата спасают людей:




> Вопрос: - Шрила Прабхупада был дживой, которая следовала наставлениям духовного учителя и достигла высот или особой дживой - шактья-авеша аватарой, которая пришла из Духовного Мира? 
> 
> Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Кто-то сомневается? Дело в том, что шактья-авеша аватара - это живое существо, которое наделено определенной энергией. Как в Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамрите говорится кришна шакти вина - живое существо, которое не наделено определёнными энергиями распространить славу святого имени. Это очень простое определение, которое даёт Кришнадас Кавирадж Госвами: человек не наделённый особыми полномочиями от Кришны не способен распространять славу святого имени.
> 
> Теперь, это чисто логическое упражнение - Шрила Прабхупада распространил славу святого имени, следовательно у него были особые полномочия от Кришны, следовательно он шактья-авеша аватара - что тут особенного? Это же простая логика. Неужели это трудно? Шрила Прабхупада не просто распространил славу святого имени, Шрила Прабхупада  всю свою шакти, все свои аскезы, всю свою энергию вложил в ИСККОН. Так или иначе эта энергия есть в ИСККОН и любой человек, который причастен к ИСККОН... 
> 
> Почему ИСККОН обладает этой  особенностью вырывать человека из болота, в котором он находится? Именно потому, что здесь в ИСККОН есть шакти Шрилы Прабхупады. И она всегда будет здесь. Она есть в ИСККОН при всех остальных недостатках, грехах и всё остальном что есть у ИСККОНа.   
> 
> Так или иначе у него есть это удивительное качество спасать человека или давать человеку святое имя. Шакти, который снабдил Кришна Шрилу Прабхупаду осталось - он её с собой не забрал, она ему там не нужна. Она осталась здесь в ИСККОН. Он сам сказал об этом. Он сказал: - ИСККОН - это моё тело. Я создал эту организацию и в организации всегда будут недостатки,много недостатков, но тем не менее тут есть этой шакти и эта шакти будет действовать.
> ...

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Ради Бога можно заниматься даже викармой*
Карма-йог значит я исполняю какие-то правила. Карма-йог в глазах людей, в их извращенном понимании, это человек, который каким-то правилам следует. Здесь на Западе уже никаким правилам  давно не следуют. Следуют только одному правилу: "Никаким правилам не следовать!" Все остальные правила забыли. Но в каких-то более традиционных странах есть ещё это понимание, что я должен следовать правилам. Но Кришна говорит не об этом в Гите.

Когда Кришна объясняет науку карма-йоги, Кришна говорит, что карма-йога только тогда становится йогой, только тогда исполнение наших законов становится йогой или связью между нами и Кришной когда всё то что мы делаем, все законы, которые исполняем, исполняем ради Него. 

И более, того, в конце Кришна скажет, в 18-ой главе, где Он снова будет повторять науку карма-йоги, Он скажет, что даже можно не следовать никаким законам, если мы ради Него не следуем этим законам, что можно заниматься даже викармой ради Него и что именно это является сутью, тогда как люди берут и выхолащивают суть, люди берут и выбрасывают самое важное. 

Кришна говорит, что карма-йога не является йогой, а является просто кармой если там нет связи с Ним, и она становится йогой только тогда, когда появляется осознание того, что есть Бог и то, что я должен делать что-то ради Него. И это, в общем-то, далеко нетривиальная вещь

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Бхагавад-гита 4.1, 02 декабря 2006, Сухарево

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я должен понять: у меня сейчас нет любви, мое сердце пустое. Любовь к Богу – это самая драгоценная вещь, которая может быть. И она достижима. Но она достижима при определенной дисциплине внутренней. И суть этой внутренней дисциплины именно в этом, – в том, что каждое крити-садхья… Крити – это внутреннее побуждение. Сейчас мое внутреннее побуждение заставляет меня наслаждаться еще до того, как я стал действовать. Я уже присвоил плоды своей деятельности себе. Я уже ими наслаждаюсь. Еще ничего не случилось, а я уже наслаждаюсь. Я уже тут главный. Я уже – Бог! А Кришна видит все это. И служение – это именно внутреннее состояние, когда я сознательно возвращаю свой ум и говорю: «Кто я такой? Я – слуга!»

Шрила Джива Госвами в «Бхакти-сандарбхе» говорит очень интересную вещь. Он говорит, что вначале, когда человек только начинает преданное служение, любое действие, даже греховное, пока у него еще есть привычка к греху, может быть преданным служением, бхакти, садхана-бхакти. Даже когда человек курит.

Я понимаю, что я нарываюсь на неприятности, когда эти вещи говорю. Но Шрила Джива Госвами сознательно подчеркивает там, что даже греховное действие может быть служением, просто потому, что человек не может, у него есть эти привычки, он знает, что это плохо.

И Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что если пьяница пьет вино, и при этом думает: «Кришна говорит в “Бхагавад-гите”: “Я – вкус вина!”», то, он служит Кришне.

Вначале, и в этом суть, никто, никто не лишен возможности заниматься самым высшим и самым чистым служением Богу. Даже грешник. Даже человек, у которого остались какие-то сложные греховные привычки. И вначале, в течение какого-то времени, пока он от них не избавится, даже их он должен попытаться связать со своим служением, понимая, что это его способ служить Кришне. Он до этого курил пачку сигарет, а сейчас он курит десять сигарет. Ради Кришны. 

Он отказался, это его отречение. Он не может сразу от всего отказаться. Он не может сразу отказаться от дурных вещей. Но внутри, если у него есть эта честность внутри, и я честно это делаю ради Кришны. В том смысле честность, что я не пытаюсь из этого что-то для себя извлечь, я понимаю, что это то состояние, в котором я сейчас нахожусь, и я хочу отказаться от этого искренне. Хочу отказаться от этого насколько это возможно.

Как здесь Кришна говорит: «Даже если греховное действие человек совершает, он не должен отказываться от деятельности. Он должен мотив свой поменять». Каждую минуту, каждое мгновение своей жизни я должен стараться работать над мотивом, а не над тем, что внешне делаю. Человек может не есть мясо, не пить вина, не курить, и при этом наслаждаться.

Я рассказывал историю про то, как одна преданная пришла на даршан к какому-то старцу христианскому. И при этом у нее было, когда она слегка морщила нос и думала: «А, они все тут мясоеды!» И этот старец посмотрел на нее и сказал: «А ты знаешь, к Богу одним вегетарианством не попадешь!»

Шрила Прабхупада тоже очень часто об этом говорил: «Голуби – вегетарианцы тоже, но они занимаются сексом очень часто. Любые вещи…

Или Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, когда Он отчитывал этого брахмачари, который гордился тем, что он молоко пьет. Тогда он понял эти мысли. Эти мысли оскверняли. Шел киртан. Этот человек сидел в спрятанном месте и думал: «Какой я! Какой я чистый! Как мне повезло, я тут, я слышу этот киртан Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху!»

Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху вытащил его за волосы оттуда. И сказал: «Ты – негодяй! Ты осквернил весь киртан! Потому что ты сидел там, под этой корзиной, и наслаждался. Гордился тем, какой ты чистый. Если ты думаешь, что с помощью одного молока можно попасть в духовный мир – ты глубоко заблуждаешься! В духовный мир может попасть самый последний человек, если он внутри искренен!»

Преданное служение – это не внешняя вещь. И внешняя вещь может стать поводом для гордости. Но Кришна не любит гордости. И гордость значит – я наслаждаюсь тем, что я делаю, я присвоил плоды себе, плоды своего труда. Я, так или иначе, стал наслаждаться.

И садхана заключается именно в этом: если я каждое мгновение думаю о том, что я хочу делать это не ради себя, не ради себя, не ради себя, а ради Кришны. Я делаю это не ради себя, не ради славы, не ради чего-то еще, просто для того, чтобы делать что-то для Кришны. И тогда, говорится, что бхава, или любовь к Богу, придет в наше сердце.

Любовь к Богу – это простая вещь! Но я должен реально, серьезно захотеть обрести эту любовь. Любое действие тогда будет садханой. И наоборот, если я забываю об этом, и делаю что-то механически, даже если я повторяю Святое Имя – Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе.

Ну, я могу долго повторять Святое Имя, но Оно ни к чему не приведет, сердце, как было каменное, так и останется.

Бхава – это когда… Еще раз: садхана – это когда каждое мое действие внутри связано с Кришной. Когда я, еще до того, как я стал действовать, отказался от того, чтобы наслаждаться, а действую, делаю это для Кришны. Ради Него, ради того, чтобы так или иначе служить Ему. Вот. И как Шрила Прабхупада объясняет здесь, если я не отказываюсь от деятельности, а занимаюсь своей деятельностью, какой бы неприятной она ни была, приятной или неприятной – не важно, – ради Кришны, то тогда эта деятельность поможет мне понять духовную природу моего «я», вечную природу. Я пойму, что я – душа. Не теоретически, внутри. Я буду знать, что я – душа.

Если я постоянно привязываюсь к плодам своего труда, я никогда не буду знать, я не пойму, что я – душа. Потому что я все время наслаждаюсь.

И Кришна все время будет давать мне возможность это делать. Поэтому бхакти – это такая редкая вещь. Бхакти – редкая вещь, потому что никто бхакти не хочет! Очень простая причина – никто бхакти не хочет! Все хотят наслаждаться, поэтому она так редко приходит. Если мы захотим ее, если мы поймем, что нет ничего более ценного, чем любовь к Богу, Кришна даст бхакти. Но надо захотеть!

Кришна объясняет, что такое бхакти. Бхакти – это когда человек действует, и при этом делает это не для себя. Кто готов это делать? Ага, вот один, два. Слава Богу! Кришна говорит: «Делай! Делай! Но не привязывайся к плодам своего труда. Не пытайся наслаждаться плодами своего труда. Делай!» Мы все равно должны что-то делать.

И здесь Шрила Прабхупада объясняет нам эту сложную науку еще раз: «Делайте то, что вы делаете, но делайте это как можно более чисто, стараясь связывать это с Богом, и тогда каждое ваше действие будет духовной деятельностью самого высокого порядка. И наоборот, если вы будете медитировать или заниматься какой-то там йогой, или еще чем-то, но при этом у вас не будет правильного настроения или правильного сознания, правильной связи с Кришной, то все это будет напрасным трудом. Просто будет поводом для вас гордиться: Я занимаюсь бхаджаном! Я занимаюсь преданным служением!

Никакое это не служение!» Мы служим самому себе, своей собственной гордыне.

Б.В. Госвами. Бхагавад-Гита 18.48, Сухуми (2.7.2009)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

На самом деле Кришна ждёт только этого. Всевышний Господь очень милостив, Ему не нужно никаких особенных вещей, Ему ничего не нужно от нас. Единственное что Ему нужно, чтобы мы сложили руки даже притворно и сказали: - Ты Верховный Пуруша, я конечно тоже хочу наслаждаться, но Ты - Ади Пуруша, Ты - наслаждающийся. В этом заключается смысл практики. Абхйаса-йога-йуктена заключается в том, что человек практикует и пусть у него это не идёт из сердца, пусть он подходит к алтарю, подходит к Богу, называет Его имя и он ещё толком не понимает какие его отношения связывают с этим,но он знает - тем не менее я должен это делать. 

И он говорит это их чувства долга и это уже хорошо. Кришна очень добр, Кришна очень милостив и Он соглашается проявить милость даже людям, которые притворно возносят Ему молитвы. Как Сам Кришна в образе Рамачандры в Рамаяне говорит, что любой человек, который приходит ко Мне и пусть говорит  даже притворно: "Ты моё единственное прибежище. Я принял у тебя прибежище". Какие бы мотивы у него ни были, чтобы он там ни думал, как бы он не пытался воспользоваться, Я буду защищать его. Я приду к нему на помощь.

Как Рамануджачарья однажды чтобы проиллюстрировать этот момент рассказал этот анекдот своим ученикам.
Сегодня у нас вечер анекдотов. Вы оставили телевизор и пришли сюда. Нужно как-то восполнить эту жертву  :smilies: 

И анекдот,который вы сейчас услышите - это самый древний анекдот в мире. Этому анекдоту как минимум 1000 лет, если не больше. Этот анекдот передавался по парампаре в Шри-сампрадае. Рамануджачарья, основатель этой парампары, рассказал этот анекдот, который должен проиллюстрировать этот удивительный момент - до какой степени Кришна не обращает внимания на то, как мы к Нему обращаемся. Если мы просто обращаемся к Нему и говорим: - Ты Пуруша. Ты - Дивья-пуруша, я пришел Тебе, заботься обо мне. Он будет это делать.

Анекдот такой. Жил-был один крестьянин, он был очень богатым. У него было много полей, много земли и однажды пришло время собирать урожай и он пришел на своё поле и пересчитывал мешки риса. Мешки риса были сложены в огромную кучу и он был очень счастливый. Единственное что немножко омрачало его счастье было то, что он был лысым.

Бывает - вроде бы всё есть у человека, и материальное благосостояние, и всё, но так или иначе что-то не то. никогда всё хорошо не бывает. И этот лысый крестьянин довольный собранным урожаем сидел там. И тут в это время к нему подошел нищий. Нищие обычно хорошие психологи, им нужно понимать душу людскую, чтобы получить от них то, что они хотят. Нищий подошел и увидел его усердно пересчитывающим мешки. 

- Эй, добрый человек! Что ж ты так усердно считаешь свои мешки в поте лица своего, когда кудри твои спутались и ты не можешь их даже расчесать? Что ж ты занят своим делом и не обращаешь внимание на свою удивительную внешность и кудри твои не расчесаны?

Тот знал, что он лысый - всё равно ему приятно было. И он обращаясь к этому человеку: - Что привело тебя?

- Да ничего, просто хожу, увидел хорошего человека, хотел ему несколько добрых слов сказать.

Тот сказал: - А тебе риса случайно не нужно?

- Ну, не откажусь, если дашь

- Ну, бери

И тот с радостью взгромоздил ему мешок и, соответственно, нищий подумал: "Здорово!", - и с мешком на спине отправился в обратный путь. Пошел совершенно довольный, на лице у него была улыбка. Тут на встречу ему другой. Он видит - идёт довольный нищий, влачит мешок с рисом. Спрашивает у него: - Эй, где это ты мешок взял?

"А там какой-то лысый сидел, он мне дал", - очень пренебрежительно.

Этот человек услышал и сразу же побежал, решил наябедничать. Он побежал к этому полю, к этому крестьянину:
- Ты знаешь что он про тебя сказал? Он сказал, что там какой-то лысый мне дал этот мешок.

И он сразу же страшно обиделся, страшно рассердился: "надо же какой лицемер!". И решил отобрать у него этот мешок риса. Помчался за ним вдогонку изо всех сил: бежит, бежит, бежит. В это время нищий, который радостно тащит этот мешок с рисом почувствовал, что за ним гонятся. Он обернулся и увидел этого лысого, красного, совершенно рассерженного. Он сразу же всё понял, сразу смекнул и сразу же стал лихорадочно соображать что же ему сказать.

- Эй! Ты что это так запыхался, бежишь, кудри твои развиваются по ветру, чего тебе нужно?

Тот остановился от неожиданности, пригладил свои развивающиеся "кудри": - Да я просто бегу, чтобы тебе второй мешок дать!

И рассказав этот анекдот Рамануджачарья провёл мораль: - Кришна точно такой же. Если мы говорим Ему что-то хорошее, то Он принимает, даже если у нас на уме что-то другое. Даже если мы что-то хотим получить. Даже если человеку легко доставить удовольствие, просто сказав ему что-то хорошее, просто подумав о нем, просто сделав что-то хорошее для него, то насколько легче сделать это для Господа?

Некоторые религии изображают Бога ревнивцем. Ревнивый Бог, который... Не дай Бог сделать что-то не по Его - сразу же пасть порвёт, сразу же покарает, сразу же так или иначе обрушит все кары, и гром и молнии. На самом деле Бог не такой. У Бога нет ревности, Бог терпеливо ждёт когда  мы наконец опомнимся, очнемся от своего обморока, в котором мы притворяемся наслаждающимися здесь в материальном мире. Наслаждающимися и страдальцами. 

Как у махараджи Юдхиштхиры однажды спросили: - Что такое гордыня? Что значит гордыня? И он сказал: -Гордыня это представление о себе как о наслаждающимся и как о страдальце. Человек живет здесь в этом мире и он одинаково привязан как к своим наслаждениям, так и к своим мукам. Люди иногда так живописуют свои муки. Эти муки приобретают... Настолько видно насколько они наслаждаются этими своими муками. Но в конце концов человек должен избавиться от этого и как объясняет здесь Кришна единственный способ: парамам пурушам дивйам

абхйаса-йога-йуктена
четаса нанйа-гамина

Думай обо Мне как о Верховном Наслаждающимся,  как о высшем Пуруше, как о Всевышнем. И если ты будешь думать обо Мне. если будешь произносить Моё святое имя, то постепенно-постепенно реальные представления кто ты такой и каково твое место в этом мире войдут в твоё сердце. И вместе с этими представлениями в твоём сердце воцарится мир, спокойствие и счастье. Мы все ищем счастья, но мы все ищем счастья не там и не тут. На самом деле единственный рецепт счастья - это избавиться от ложных представлений, что я могу наслаждаться в этом мире, что я рождён чтобы страдать в этом мире. Это всё ненужные, ложные представления. Истинные представления - мне ничего не принадлежит, я принадлежу Кришне. Я - Его, Он - мой и мы вдвоём с Ним

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Бхагавад-гита 8.8. Забирай всё - у меня есть Кришна 31 декабря 2000, Москва

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Бхагавад-гита 9.30-31 в переводе Гребенщикова: 

Даже если человек ранее 
Совершал чудовищные поступки,
Но решил поклоняться Мне
Всем своим сердцем -
Его можно считать святым,
Потому что он исполнен решимости
идти верным путём

А идущий этим путём 
Быстро становится праведником
И обретает бессмертный покой;
Можешь смело рассказывать всем,
                       Арджуна

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Мне хотелось сказать несколько слов о том, насколько нам как вайшнавам, важно следовать правилам Шастр. Иногда у нас складывается ложное впечатление, что мы последователи Господа Чайтаньи, последователи пути спонтанной преданности можем не следовать никаким правилам, что в конечном счёте главное - преданность в нашем сердце. И очень часто мы под прикрытием так называемой преданности, которой у нас нет... 

И нам очень хорошо нужно понимать, что если мы думаем, что мы преданные, то значит что мы непреданные. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху очень ясно говорит об этом в Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрите, что природа премы заключается в том, что когда человек так или иначе связан с премой, когда у него появляется премера-самбадха, связь с премой, признаком этого является, что он начинает считать: кришна мора на према гханда 

У меня нет даже капли, даже запаха любви к Кришне, если человек считает что "я-преданный", то это очень хороший признак того, что он непреданный. И иногда мы под прикрытием так называемой преданности, так называемой бхакти начинаем совершать всевозможные грехи и говорим, что Кришна сказал: "Мой бхакта никогда не погибнет". Шрила Прабхупада говорит: "Погибнет". 

В этом стихе он говорит, что если человек не следует правилам и предписаниям Священных Писаний, Шастр, отвергает их и причина для этого одна - вожделение.  Если он отвергает их, то наверняка он будет деградировать. И очень часто мы, так сказать, под прикрытием нашей преданности не замечаем как мы начинаем деградировать.  Иногда преданные совершают самые ужасные поступки, и сразу же вспоминают слова Кришны, что даже если Мой преданный совершает - апи чет судурачаро -  этот стих они выучивают первым.  

апи чет су-дурачаро
бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак

Кришна говорит: "О-о-о! Даже если человек совершает самые ужасные поступки, он Мой бхакта". Кришна говорит, что тот у кого есть твёрдая решимость он Мой бхакта. Твёрдая решимость проявляется в том, что мы стараемся следовать правилам и наставлениям Священных Писаний. В чём ещё может проявиться наша преданность? 

Иногда преданные совершают жуткие вещи: сходятся, разводятся, нарушают все возможные принципы. Шрила Прабхупада говорит здесь что есть три стадии глубинного продвижения  человека. Что  в начале человек должен осознать что ему нужно следовать определённым правилам, которые предназначены для его возвышения.  Но правила не сами по себе. Часто мы сражаемся с правилами, но с правилами ради самих правил - ниямаграха.  

Если мы думаем что одними правилами мы сможем достичь Кришны, - мы ошибаемся. Это факт. Но правила стоят у истока всего. Правила, принципы, предписания Шастр - всё это самое начало, которое позволяет человеку почувствовать присутствие  Бога. Почувствовав присутствие Бога, человек становится ещё более строгим в своём следовании Священным Писаниям в своём следовании наставлениям Шастр.   

И после того как человек  осознал, после того как он почувствовал присутствие Бога, почувствовал что Бог есть и что ему нужно познать Бога, следующим шагом является служение Богу. И служение Богу постепенно должно очистить наше сердце до такой степени, что там появится любовь к Богу, привязанность к Богу. Любовь начинается с того, что мы делаем что-то. И Чайтанья Махапрабху снова и снова подчеркивал этот момент.  

Далее с 19:11. Аудио: Бхагавад-гита 16.23. О важности следования писаниям. 9 ноября 2013, Вриндаван

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я уже самое главное сказал, потому что самая главная нама-апарадха это первая нама-апарадха - сатам-нинда, когда люди оскорбляют других вайшнавов. Сатам значит основанный на реальности. Сат значит нечто реально существующее и если есть люди, которые пытаются свою жизнь базировать на реальности, строить на реальности, то есть на реальности души, на реальности Бога и реальности своих отношении с Ним, такие люди называются садху. И Кришна  говорит: садхур эва са мантавйах  

апи чет су-дурачаро
бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак

Даже если такой человек совершает самые страшные грехи,  самые ужасные вещи, но при этом он решительно настроен, такого человека нужно считать садху.
И первое оскорбление святого имени звучит как садху-нинда или сатам-нинда. Всё остальное не так важно. Иногда 10 оскорблений сложно запомнить и иногда думаешь: "Может быть я какое-то совершаю случайно?". Главное оскорбление - это первое оскорбление, и его надо избегать любыми средствами, любыми силами. Никогда, ни при каких обстоятельствах не оскорблять преданного

Б.В.Госвами и Адити-духкхаха прабху О поклонении Божествам. 2 февраля 2011, Волгоград

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Третья характеристика очень интересная. Собственно всю эту тему в Бхакти-сандарбхе Шрила Джива Госвами начинает объясняя стих:   
апи чет су-дурачаро 
бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак 

"Даже если человек совершает самые отвратительные поступки..." 

И он говорит: - Что это за человек, _самйаг вйавасито хи сах_ -  у которого есть очень твердая вера, очень большая решимость и, тем не менее, эта вера позволяет ему нарушать все наставления Священных Писаний и совершать отвратительные поступки? Он говорит, что речь идет именно об этой вере _лока-парампара-прапта_ - вере, обретенной в результате общения с обычными людьми или с обычными не очень возвышенными вайшнавами. 

Иначе говоря, в сознании человека, обладающего локика-шрадхой, нарушение принципов Священных Писаний очень хорошо совмещается с его верой. К сожалению мы можем очень часто можем  видеть это. И хотя Кришна прославляет такого человека и он действительно заслуживает прославления - садхур эва са мантавйах - он садху, потому что он хочет  прийти к Кришне, но он тот час же оговаривается: кшипрам бхавати дхарматма - очень скоро такой  человек становится праведным. 

Если человек в течение долгого времени продолжает нарушать правила Священных Писаний и при этом считает себя верующим, как скажем большинство прихожан, которые приходят по воскресеньям и не очень интересуется философией, то это признак локика-шраддхи. Если человек нарушает правила Священных Писаний это значит он глубоко внутри не усвоил эти правила Священных Писаний. 

Наоборот, если у человека появилась шастрия-шраддха, человеку очень легко следовать всем принципам Священных Писаний, потому что он понимает зачем, он понимает смысл этого всего и он делает это свободно и легко и у него не возникает даже мысли о том чтобы нарушить эти правила - кшипрам бхавати дхарматма.   Если такая мысль возникает, то она не имеет силы, она очень быстро уходит, он просто смеется над ней.

Полностью в аудио: Б.В.Госвами Два вида веры (Школа джапа-медитации) 22 ноября 2016

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

И нама-абхас – это поразительная вещь. Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур, у него есть один поразительный комментарий, очень длинный, самый длинный, наверное, комментарий во всем Шримад-Бхагаватам, к 9, 10 стихам второй главы, Шестой Песни Шримад-Бхагаватам. Где он говорит, что даже если человек один раз произнес нама-абхас, тень святого имени, т.е. святое имя без оскорбления, пусть еще не чистое святое имя, не полностью проявленное святое имя, святое имя, в котором чид-шакти или духовная энергия, проявилась полностью, но какую-то тень святого имени. 

То в этом случае, как объясняет Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур, он говорит поразительную вещь. Он говорит, что в этот момент, стоит ему один раз это сделать, и это хорошая новость для всех нас, стоит нам один раз это сделать, то все грехи, которые мы совершили и которые мы совершили, и которые мы должны были совершить, и которые мы совершаем, они все уничтожаются. Причем даже будущие грехи сразу.

И даже если человек грешит, слушайте внимательно, только, пожалуйста, не злоупотребляйте тем, что я вам сейчас скажу. Очень вас прошу, не пытайтесь пользоваться этим как оправданием своих глупостей. Но тем не менее, я скажу вам очень радостное известие, вам понравится. Он говорит, что после того, как человек один раз произнесет нама-абхас, то даже если он совершает грехи, на самом деле, это никакие не грехи, просто, ну он по привычке это делает, потому что ну надо же чего-то делать (смех). 

И у нас сформировалась некая природа. И он говорит любопытную вещь, он говорит, что джива-мукта – человек, достигший, он говорит, что, в сущности, человек обрел освобождение в тот самый миг, когда он 1 раз повторил тень святого имени. Он уже освобожден, даже если после этого он совершает грехи, это ничего не значит, потому что ну просто, вот как бы по инерции, он совершает грехи. Он уже освобожденный, но по инерции совершает грехи, механически. Уже желания особого это делать нет, но так как мы привыкли, ну как бы делаем по привычке, а желания нет и вкуса нет. Кто-то это замечал, на самом деле, на своем опыте? Вроде как бы, вроде думаем: «Ну надо же погрешить немножко, как же без этого-то?» (смех) И пытаемся, и ничего не получается, ну получается, но как-то непонятно.

Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур, он объясняет, что, в сущности, человек в этот момент, он находится вне всего этого, точно так же как джива-мукта. Он как бы совершает по привычке что-то, но он себя с этим не ассоциирует. Что происходит с человеком, который один раз, один раз, я повторяю, и мы должны очень четко это понимать, один раз произнес тень святого имени: этот человек уже не может больше вкладывать свое эго в эти грехи, и поэтому оно как бы не доставляет ему особого удовольствия. Он и так и сяк пытается, ничего не получается. Чтобы как следует этим наслаждаться, нужно такие апарадхи совершить, что бы уже вот полностью это все на какое-то время опять затмилось. Но даже это только на время. То есть, иначе говоря, чтобы достичь освобождения, один раз достаточно просто произнести тень святого имени.

Б.В.Госвами. Открытие «Киртана-Мелы», Алтай, 12.7.2015

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

_На поле битвы Курукшетра Кауравы первыми начали нарушать правила ведения боя. Почему же Пандавы начали нарушать правила в ответ, ведь они на стороне дхармы?

Господь Рамачандра был стоек, несмотря на все демонические поступки воинов Раваны. Он одолел противников, не прибегая к нарушению дхармы. В чем смысл того, что Кришна и Пандавы начали применять хитрости и обман ради победы? Ведь Кришна Всевышний Господь, Он может победить и без обмана, следуя дхарме?_

Хороший вопрос. В конечном счёте, смысл этого в том, что Господь Рамачандра и Господь Кришна несли с собой несколько отличающиеся понимания дхармы. И понимание дхармы или концепция дхармы, которую принёс Кришна, и которой он учил в том числе Пандавов на поле битвы Курукшетра – это более высокая концепция дхармы, чем та, которая была принесена Господом Рамачандрой. Господь Рамачандра учил марьяде.

Марьяда – значит уважение или дисциплина, строгое следование правилам, неукоснительное. И человек, который следует марьяде, он достигает определённого духовного уровня, однако, достигнув определённого духовного уровня, он может понять более высокую концепцию дхармы. Концепция, которой учил Кришна Пандавов в том, что ради Бога я могу преступить даже моральные принципы. Это очень опасная вещь. 

Многие люди могут злоупотреблять этим положением. Найдутся люди из числа строгих моралистов, которые будут упрекать нас за то, что мы осмеливаемся на такое предположение. Несчётное количество раз на протяжении истории человечества люди злоупотребляли именем Бога и совершали самые страшные грехи Его именем. Но смысл не в том, чтобы совершать грехи именем Бога. 

Смысл в том, чтобы понять, что ради Бога мы можем преступить даже грань эго человека, который гордиться своей собственной праведностью. Что греха таить. Но для того, чтобы переступить эту грань, нужно сначала подняться на уровень праведности, поэтому Господь Рамачандра приходит сначала, и он проповедует безоговорочное следование дисциплине, правилам дхармы. 

Прежде, чем начать нарушать дхарму во имя Бога, нужно сначала научиться следовать ей и не нарушать её ради самого себя. Это достаточно высокий уровень, но на этом праведность человека не кончается. Есть более высокий уровень праведности, когда ради Бога, мы можем даже преступить дхарму. И Кришна говорит об этом в «Бхагавад-гите», когда он объясняет:

Апи чет су-дарочаро бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак….(Б.-г., 9.30)

*Даже если человек совершает самые греховные поступки, он всё равно должен считаться садху, если он решительно настроен прийти ко мне*.

Когда Он учит Махараджа Юдхиштхиру сказать неправду, суть не в том, что Махарадж Юдхиштхира сказал неправду, а суть в том, чтобы Махарадж Юдхиштхира понял, что он слишком привязан к своей собственной правоте, к своей собственной праведности. И в этом его проблема. Тогда как ради Кришны можно поступиться даже собственной праведностью или тонкой гордостью, тем, что я такой правильный, что у меня все хорошо. 

Поэтому Уддхава, человек в высшей степени праведный и воспитанный на принципах кшатрия-дхармы, прославляет гопи Вриндавана именно за это качество, то что они могли преступить ария-пандху, т.е. путь ариев, путь благородных, достойных людей. Нам с вами ничего не стоит сойти с этого пути, потому, что мы не научились его ценить и не понимаем это. Поэтому нам не нужно злоупотреблять этой философией. 

Сначала нужно дойти до того состояния, когда всё наше существо будет противиться нарушению дхармы, а потом можно пойти дальше, когда ради Кришны мы сможем даже преступать рамки праведности. Одна из тем Махабхараты, одна из главных тем Махабхараты это представление о том, что дхарма очень тонкая вещь. Махабхарата, в отличии от Рамаяны… Рамаяна очень чёрно-белое произведение. Великое произведение, гениальное произведение, невероятной силы и красоты, но там всё очень ясно. 

И в этом миссия Господа Рамачандры: сделать понимание Дхармы очень ясным. Но потом приходит Кришна и говорит, что на самом деле, в реальности, всё сложнее. И одна из этих сквозных тем Махабхараты то, что дхарма – _сукшма_, она очень тонкая, то, что понять Дхарму не всегда так просто и, к сожалению, не всегда механические рецепты действуют. Иначе говоря, Рамачандра учит дисциплине, Кришна учит самоанализу. Кришна учит нас глубоко заглядывать внутрь себя, анализировать свои собственные мотивы, мотивы своих поступков и понимание того, что мною движет. Вот собственно, в двух словах ответ на этот сложный и интересный вопрос.

Б.В.Госвами. Ответы на вопросы учеников из Израиля и Индии.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Если человек совершает грехи на пути бхакти, то шастры что с ним делают?  Они его прославляют.  Где они его прославляют? В каком стихе Кришна прославляет человека, который совершает грехи на пути бхакти?  

апи чет су-дурачаро 
бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак
садхур эва са мантавйах
самйаг вйавасито хи сах 

Чтобы Кришна нас прославил, теперь нужно встать на путь бхакти и совершать как можно больше грехов. Правильно? Правильно, да? Путь бхакти самый лучший, Кришна прославляет любого человека: - Он садху!  Понятно, что имеется ввиду? Естественно имеется ввиду как говорится в следующем стихе: очень быстро человек станет кшипрам бхавати дхарматма.  

Мы очень хорошо должны понимать что грехи на пути бхакти не являются препятствием, если у нас есть бхакти и что значит это бхакти в данном случае?  Какая бхакти имеется ввиду? В чем заключается бхакти человека, который совершает все самые отвратительные поступки? В чём его бхакти заключается?  

Ответ из зала: Бхакти - высшая цель  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, в том что у него нет никакой другой цели - бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак, что у него никакой другой цели нет, ему не интересны цели, которые дают карма или гьяна - у меня есть только одна цель - я хочу обрести бхакти или любовь к Богу и даже если я совершаю какие-то грехи, я всё равно остаюсь садху в глазах Кришны - садхур *эва* са мантавйах.  *Эва* значит ... 

Слушайте внимательно. Что значит слово эва в данном случае?  В данном случае слово эва значит не только обязательно и даже не столько обязательно. Он является садхур эва - значит он является садхур эва во всех отношениях.  Люди смотрят: такой человек иногда совершает какие-то грехи и они говорят: - В той части в которой он не совершает грехи - он садху, а в той части в которой он совершает грехи - он не садху. 

Здесь Кришна говорит: - садхур эва са мантавйах. Эва, - комментаторы объясняют, что он  садху во всех отношениях. С точки зрения Кришны он садху во всех отношениях: самйаг вйавасито хи сах  Но ни в коем случае нельзя этот стих отрывать от следующего стиха. Какой следующий стих? кшипрам бхавати дхарматма - очень быстро такой человек становится чистым, он очень быстро очищается; от него уходит склонность к совершению грехов, потому что такой человек занимается бхакти. И поэтому Кришна говорит очень важную вещь. Что Он говорит?

каунтейа пратиджанихи 
на ме бхактах пранашйати 

Слушайте, это очень важный момент. "Мой бхакта никогда не падает". Падают бхакты? Мы видели как бхакты падали? Видели? Как не видели? Как? Вы не видели? Приезжайте обратно в Россию, вы во Вриндаване живёте, поэтому вы не видели как бхакты падают. Падают, как спелые груши. Только так падают. Что Кришна имеет ввиду, когда Он говорит: каунтейа пратиджанихи на ме бхактах пранашйати 

Ответ из зала: - То, что он ничего не теряет 
Другой ответ: - То, что он в следующей жизни продолжит   

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Нет, слушайте внимательно. В следующей жизни, это в следующей жизни. Суть ещё раз в том, что в данном случае под бхакти подразумевается что?  

бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак - это ананйа-бхак - человек, у которого появилась непоколебимая вера в путь бхакти, - никогда не падает.  Падает кто?  

Из зала: - У кого веры нет  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - У кого ещё не было такой веры может упасть.Человек, у которого есть непоколебимая вера в цель бхакти, в то, что цель бхакти - обретение любви к Богу и мне ничего другого не нужно. Мне нужно только чистое преданное служение.  Такой человек никогда не упадёт и Кришна говорит: - Говори пожалуйста смело - такой человек никогда не отойдёт от этого пути чтобы не случилось. Проблемы появляются, желания возникают в сердце, не нравится мне что-то, гуру не посмотрел на меня сегодня, гуру не улыбнулся, гуру не обнял - даже из-за этого не уходят с пути бхакти.  

Зря смеётесь. Я видел людей, которые  уходили из-за этого. "Не улыбнулся мне гуру сегодня - пойду в другое место". Это реально означает, что у человека нет этого понимания, нет веры. Почему так важна вера? Вера   значит - мне нужно только это, мне    ничего другого не нужно, я хочу достичь цели бхакти. Человек, у которого есть такая вера - он садху во всех отношениях, даже если он совершил какую-то ошибку. Такой человек очень быстро исправится.  

Если профессиональный грешник, совершает всевозможные грехи, пользуясь стихом, где Кришна говорит: - Считайте отныне меня садху. Вот он я - хотите режьте, хотите ешьте меня - буду делать чего хочу. Что преданные часто делают? Они оправдывают свои слабости тем, что они бхакты. 

Сколько раз мы слышали: "преданный может лгать". Слышали такое? Кришна же лгал? Лгал? Лгал. А преданный почему не может лгать?  Кришна с чужими женами танцевал? (Извините меня за выражение) А преданный почему не может с чужими женами немножечко потанцевать на дискотеке?  Очень важный принцип. Шрила Рупа Госвами формулирует его.  Поступай так, как поступает Рама, но не поступай так как поступает Кришна. Поступай так, как поступает кришна-бхакта. 

Это важный принцип. Мы преданные Кришны, но это не значит, что мы поступаем как поступает Кришна. Мы должны поступать как кто? Как преданные Кришны. Если мы хотим кому-то подражать, мы должны поступать как преданные Кришны и не оправдывать себя всеми этими глупостями. И смысл стиха бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак в том, что он не отклоняется ни на какие другие пути.   

Ну собственно, наверное на этом мы наверное закончим. Я просто ещё раз хотел сказать, что смысл этого описания в том, чтобы укрепить нашу веру в путь бхакти. Путь бхакти самый высший путь, он самый простой, самый доступный, самый эффективный, он не имеет изъянов всех остальных путей.

Аудио: Мадхурья-кадамбини. Лекция 2 26 октября 2014, Джаганнатха Пури с 1:13:10

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я вроде следую этому всему, а привязанность от этого не становится меньше. И особенно, безусловно, положа руку на сердце, труднее всего нам конечно избавиться от... Все знают от чего труднее всего избавиться от привязанности к азартным играм, да?

_Смех в зале, смех лектора_

Все знают от чего труднее всего избавиться. Секс, потому что это самое большое наслаждение этого мира. И люди в большей или меньшей степени являются рабами этого. Естественно, что наркотики это также очень большая проблема. Любые формы наркотического опьянения тоже очень большая привязанность. Всё - проблемы. Кришна даёт нам надежду. Кришна очень интересно говорит об этом. Иногда мы мучимся, иногда мы думаем: "ну когда же, когда же, в конце концов, когда же это всё произойдёт?!

Во-первых, я сказал что первое что нужно делать это стараться как можно более тщательно следовать принципам Вед: вставать рано утром... Потому что эти принципы выводят человека или делают человека... Тем более тщательно я следую... Я ещё раз повторю эту вещь, потому что она очень важна: чем более я тщательно следую, тем в меньшей степени я подвержен гуне страсти и тем в большей степени я свободен от этих страстей, которые измучили меня.

Но есть ещё второе утешение и это утешение даёт Кришна - если одновременно с этим я практикую бхакти. Кришна в 11 песне Шримад Бхагаватам объясняет что случается с человеком, который практикуя бхакти, тем не менее иногда падает жертвой каких-то своих привычек, падает жертвой каких-то греховных удовольствий. А это бывает. Так? С кем не бывает? Всяко бывает.

Кришна говорит очень важную вещь. Это 18 стих из 14 главы 11 Песни Шримад Бхагаватам, где Кришна объясняя Удхаве, говорит что иногда мой преданный падает жертвой этого, потому что он связан. Но даже когда он падает жертвой... Слушайте внимательно! Даже когда он падает жертвой, он не становится рабом. Даже когда случайно старые привычки овладевают им и он случайно падает, он никогда полностью не поддаётся этому, потому что у него есть сильная преданность, потому что у него есть цель, стремление к высшей цели.

И Джива Госвами объясняет в этом стихе что такой человек упав или поддавшись какой-то своей слабости или не сумев избавиться от какой-то дурной привычки он раскаивается и раскаяние... Это очень важно.  Он должен раскаиваться.  Ему стыдно. Внутри ему стыдно и тогда Господь проливает на свой на него свою милость привлечённый чем? Искренностью и смирением. Что очень важно. Иногда даже хорошо упасть. Почему упасть хорошо? 

Из зала: - Гордость уходит

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Гордость уходит если мы падаем правильно. Если мы не пытаемся оправдать своё падение, не пытаемся подвести под своё падение какую-нибудь основательную, солидную философскую базу: "у меня всё хорошо". Но если мы падаем и при этом мы честно смотрим в глаза своему падению, если мы не пытаемся всё это оправдать и понимаем что я допустил грех и это плохо и это приводит в страданиям, и если попадая мы проявляем смирение. Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур объясняет, что смирение в момент падения это признак чего? 

Из зала не слышно.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Нет, это признак шрадхи, веры.  Если человек падает и не раскаивается это значит что вера ушла.

Но если вера у него остаётся, то тогда когда он падает, у него появляется раскаяние. Это раскаяние делает его смиренным и это смирение привлекает на него милость Кришны и Кришна привлечённый его падением... Нет, не его падением - его смирением. Привлечённый его смирением, проливает на него милость.

Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур в комментарии к этому стиху говорит, что как человек, у которого есть вера. Ещё раз - если вера есть, если у него есть шрадха, если он исполнен веры в то, что путь бхакти самый лучший путь и то что человек должен идти этим путем. Если человек тем не менее падает, то это подобно больному человеку, который принимает лекарства. Когда больной человек принимает лекарство он сразу вылечивается или нет? Нет, нужно какое-то время. Он принимает, принимает лекарство... Особенно если это аюрведические лекарства. Принимаешь, принимаешь год, другой, третий. Но рано или поздно вылечиваешься.

Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур, а он человек ведическая культуры, он аллопатические лекарства не принимал, который быстро вылечивают, он говорит, что человек, который идёт этим путём, если у него сохраняется вера, если он исполнен решимости идти этим путём, то он "вылечится". Рано или поздно это уйдет, Кришна проявит милость.

Другой пример, который он приводит. Когда человек сражается в битве и он вот-вот должен победить и в самый последний момент его пронзает одна стрела, другая стрела, третья стрела, но он в пылу сражения даже не видит этих стрел, он идёт потому что он видит свою цель и он побеждает хотя стрелы у него торчат отовсюду.

Точно также и мы. Если у нас ясно видна цель если у нас есть сильная вера в эту цель, то какие бы стрелы у нас не были, дойдём до этой цели. Со стрелами придём и скажем: - Кришна вот я. Я пришёл к тебе. Купидон меня пронзил меня и сюда,  и сюда,  и сюда,  и сюда, и сюда,  и сюда, но я Твой.

Это то что объясняет Кришна Сам: что в конце концов человек не должен никогда отчаиваться, что он должен раскаиваться, но не должен отчаиваться. Ещё один важный аспект того, почему человек должен следовать принципам, законам Вед. Это то, что они выводят его на уровень гуны благости, они делают его каким? Как я уже сказал - счастливым

Манах-шикша. Стих 2. Одна цель 15 сентября 2004, далее с 0:21:04

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вот тогда мы будем счастливыми. Не тогда когда мы порвём этот ум на миллион частей, на миллион этих материальных желаний и будем носиться за ними жизнь за жизнью, - мы не станем тогда счастливыми. Но вот тогда когда произойдет вйавасайатмика буддхир экеха куру-нандана, когда мы сконцентрируемся на наставлениях духовного учителя, на чём-то одном, - тогда мы станем счастливыми.

Тогда мы поймём, что внешние недостатки в сознании Кришны: в нашей проповеди, в нашей деятельности, в наших фестивалях, в нашем общении, - всё это внешнее. Они не имеют глубинной природы. У нас нет повода обижаться друг на друга. При малейшем разборе этой ситуации... 

К сожалению, много времени проходит с того момента как мы слышим гьяну: апи чет судурачаро, до того момента как происходит вигьяна.

Шри Кришна говорит: *апи чет судурачаро* - даже если он самое-самое ужасное делает, если у него ананйа-бхак, если у него есть преданность Мне, - святой. Какая-то мелочь, какая-то ерунда происходит и мы готовы отвергнуть преданного, мы готовы разозлиться. Кришна говорит: апи чет судурачаро - он тебе ничего не сделал вообще, ты сам что-то придумал!

Да, важно медитировать на наставления Верховной Личности Бога что даже крупные недостатки надо прощать. Прощать это не значит что мы находимся в состоянии прощателя или в состоянии попустительства, что кто-то что-то делает не так, а мы говорим:"Ну, ничего страшного". Нет, мы помогаем, мы исправляем, но мы делаем это из любви, мы не делаем это с ненавистью

Ананта Шри дас, ШБ 6.5.30, 6.14.2013

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я вспомнил о своей первой поездке в Америку. Эта первая поездка в Америку произошла в 1990 году, - целую вечность назад, когда я, прожив к тому времени около двух лет в Швеции, ну да, практически ровно два года, вырвался из своего заточения в Швеции. Мне было сложно потому что и климат другой и люди другие, общение другое, много всего другого. И поехал в Америку и в Америке я встретился с очень странными вещами. 

В то время Швеция, часть Севера Европейской зоны находилась под руководством Харикеши Свами и Харикеша Свами во всех отношениях держал эту зону в то время образцовой: сотнями тысяч распространялись книги, в храмах были брахмачари, храмы хорошо содержались, Божествам поклонялись, новые люди присоединялись, - пусть не так много, но присоединялись. 

Только что открылась Восточная Европа, где люди потоком пошли в сознании Кришны и это все очень сильно оживило всех, но в Америке ИСККОН переживал страшный кризис и первое место, в которое я приехал было Сан-Франциско. В Сан-Франциско я поселился в маленьком храме ИСККОН. Это был полутораэтажное здание: цокольный этаж и первый этаж. В этом здании жили два человека: один саньяси и один брахмачари. 

Саньяси был, может быть известный кому-то из вас, - Хануматпрешака Свами; брахмачари был бхакта Грэг, который потом стал Грантараджем.  Вот. Я был в полном шоке от этого храма. Все пуджи вёл саньяси. Хануматпрешака Свами просыпался раньше всех и он же сам их пел, он же проводил пуджу, он пел всё, начиная с "Самсара-даванала-лидха-лока". Все службы он делал один и я приехал в Швеции где сознание Кришны ну в общем-то по-шведски бурлило. 

Может быть это не было так как в России, но тем не менее она было там очень живым. Я встретился с очень печальной картиной, когда храмы запущены, в них никого нету. Я отправился на поиски первого храма. Этот храм находился на Карл-стрит, который тогда функционировал, а первый храм как я знал из Третьего тома Шрила Прабхупада-лиламриты, находился на Фредерик-стрит и всё это было в районе Хейт Эйшбери, которая в 1967-68 году бурлила. 

Туда съехались 100.000 хиппи. 67 год был "Летом любви", который устроили хиппи и Шрила Прабхупада попал в их гущу, он там проводил Mantra-Rock Dance. Я отправился искать этот храм на Фредерик-стрит и я обнаружил к своему разочарованию...  

Я думал, что там музей, что там бережно сохранена память Шрила Прабхупады и обнаружил там унылую автоматическую прачечную в этом здании и отправился в Голден Гейт парк Третий том Прабхупада-лиламриты был второй книгой, которую я перевел за свою жизнь и в этом третьем томе Прабхупада-лиламриты были фотографии Господа Джаганнатха в Голден Гейт парке и хороводы хиппи, которые они водят и Шрила Прабхупады, который ну видно, на полном пределе выкладывается, поет Харе Кришна мантру, ну и там действительно толпы хиппи вокруг него.  

Я увидел пустой, красивый, ухоженный Голден Гейт парк, где пенсионеры выгуливают своих собак. Потом я пошел в храм в Беркли и там мне стало ещё тоскливее, потому что по-крайней мере  первый храм в Америкe, который я увидел на Карл-стрит в Сан-Франциско был  маленьким, ну хорошо - два человека там жило. 

А Беркли это город-спутник Сан-Франциско, буквально может быть в получасе или в часе езды от Сан-Франциско. Роскошный  мегаполис Беркли и там был огромный, гигантский храм. Там были установлены те самые изначальные Божества Джаганнатха, которые сделал Шьямасундра и этот храм обнаружить пустым было еще  больнее. 

Там вообще никого не было. Этот храм, который явно знал лучшие времена производил до такой степени удушающее, угнетающее впечатление что я подумал куда все делось? Шрила Прабхупада приехал сюда и все  куда-то растворилось. И потом я проехал по всей Калифорнии, доехал до Сан-Диего Там все было, может быть, не так плохо, особенно в Лос-Анджелесе, но тем ни менее ИСККОН тогда в конце 80-х начале 90-х годов переживал в Америке очень серьезный  кризис. 

Я проехал по всей Калифорнии, потом оказался в Вашингтоне и там я тоже увидел картину достаточно угнетающую. Но я сейчас рассказываю не об этом. Я сейчас вспоминаю чувство, с которым я уезжал из Америки. Чувство это был очень светлым. У меня было воодушевление очень большое. И я сейчас хочу сказать почему. Не смотря на эту картину внешней разрухи и несмотря на мое очень угнетающее первое впечатление,несмотря на то что мне поначалу показалось что как бы  холостой выстрел получился. 

Шрила Прабхупада вложил столько сил и на внешнем  уровне ничего не осталось: ни храмов, ни каких-то былых толп, которые за этим  идут; ни людей, которые живут в храмах, бегают распространяют книги. Всё как  будто бы ушло, кануло, как будто бы Кали-юга на минуточку отступила и  потом опять полностью собралась, перегруппировалась, заняла новые позиции и всё - не осталось ничего. Где всё?  

Так вот, это удивительное чувство, с которым я уезжал из Америки о том, что все нормально, все будет нормально, что ничего ровным счетом, что всё это ерунда, оно сложилась у меня потому что я встречался там с несколькими учениками Шрилы Прабхупады и встречи их зародили в меня такую  уверенность, которую не смогли победить тысячи внешних впечатлений. 

Я увидел что  выстрел Шрилы Прабхупады был не холостым что он оставил после себя  удивительных преданных, которые будут идти за ним во что бы то ни стало, чтобы не  случилось, они абсолютно нормальные, они очень чистые в своих устремлениях и я понял что бхакти никуда не ушло, оно находится там где оно должно находиться, потому что оно ни в каком другом месте не может находиться, ни в каком другом месте жить не может. 

Бхакти не живет в зданиях кирпичных как бы  они ни назывались - храмом или не храмом. Бхакти не живет в каких-то внешних  проявлениях даже в фестивалях, хотя конечно фестивали нельзя называть внешними. Бхакти живет в сердце и это светлое чувство которое у меня  осталось...  Да, я увидел там еще, тоже любопытная деталь... Я увидел там  саньяси из тогдашнего Нью-Вриндавана облаченных в какие-то францисканские или  доминиканские робы с капюшонами, в каких странных одеждах.  

Но несмотря на массу этих внешних впечатлений, которые как бы  свидетельствовали о болезни или о кризисе, тем не менее я почувствовал  что-то другое. Это что-то другое, эту уверенность в меня вселили встречи всего  с несколькими людьми. Я даже со многими-то людьми такого уровня не встречался. 

Я встретился с Дравидой прабху в Сан-Диего, с Натараджем прабху и потом с Анутамой прабху в Вашингтоне и буквально еще с несколькими преданными - даже просто с обычными грихастхами и  каким-то чудом Кришна дал мне почувствовать что вот оно бхакти и что Шрила Прабхупада оставил след и этот след внешне проявиться, причем очень скоро проявится и мы видим что прошло 27 или 28 лет с тех пор как я там был и ИСККОН там по-прежнему жив, он оживает, открываются какие-то новые храмы, приходят новые люди, распространение книг в Америке живет, но критерий не этот. 

Критерий это та самая решимость в сердце и в тот самый момент когда я стал анализировать все это и я, собственно, понял почему в нашей философии так  подчеркивается служение вайшнавам и каким вайшнавам мы должны служить.  По очень простой причине, потому что когда мы служим вайшнавам, мы служим не вайшнавам  как неким материальным телам или еще чему, - мы служим бхакти, которая живет в их сердце и так как эта энергия бхакти, внутренняя энергия Кришны неотлична от  самого Кришны, то это самое могущественное служение.  

По сути дела, служа вайшнавам, которые полностью посвятили свою жизнь служению  великим вайшнавам, великим ачарьям прошлого, в нашем случае Шриле Прабхупаде, - мы служим Кришне гораздо более прямым способом чем когда мы служим Ему в образе мурти, потому что мы служим его внутренней энергии и Кришна здесь говорит об этом. Кришна говорит что если ты увидел такого человека, преисполненного решимости, это значит что так или иначе, йадричхайа как говорится в Одиннадцатой Песне Шримад Бхагаватам, по той или иной причине, иначе говоря по беспричинной милости Господа, этот человек получил порцию внутренней энергии бхакти, сердце его поменялось, сердце его перевернулось на 180 градусов.  

И так как его сердце перевернулось, если мы искренне служим такому человеку, то в конце концов станем похожими на него и тот же самый  переворот произойдет в нашем сердце. Рано или поздно, постепенно-постепенно мы  придем к этому состоянию, как Шрила Прабхупада объясняет в конце комментария, что в общем-то очень быстро, достаточно быстро, человек сможет сосредоточиться на Кришне  если он будет служить бхакти в сердцах других вайшнавов

Бхагавад-гита 9.30. Лекция 2 30 июля 2017, Магдалиновка

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Некоторые люди пытаются повторять 64 круга, некоторые люди пытаются повторять еще больше. Некоторые  люди пытаются ещё каким-то образом  практиковать бхакти, но очень важно чтобы наша практика  соответствовала нашей квалификации. Кришна объясняет Уддхаве в этом стихе, что гуна добродетели человека это ясное понимание того, на каком уровне квалификации я нахожусь и действия в соответствии с этой квалификацией, потому что иногда человек движимый ложным эго пытается задрать планку, пытается действовать за пределами сферы своей квалификации.

И квалификация для повторения святого имени это вера в святое имя.  Вслед за этим Бхактивинод Тхакур цитируют  стихи, которые определяют aдхикар или квалификацию:

джата-шраддхо мат-катхасу
нирвиннах сарва-кармасу
веда духкхатмакан каман
паритйаге ’пй анишварах  

Он говорит, что квалификация для повторения  святого имени очень простая, что человек  верит в святое имя, верит в рассказы о Кришне (джата-шраддхо). У него уже появилась эта вера, но при этом у него может еще не быть полного контроля чувств: нирвиннах сарва-кармасу. Конкретно он цитирует именно этот стих: нирвиннах сарва-кармасу 

Уже у человека есть разочарование: нирвиннах сарва-кармасу. Он уже не находит особого вкуса ни в чем другом. Вся остальная деятельность, которая до этого доставляла удовольствие перестает  ему приносить это удовольствие, потому что у него появилась вера, но при этом   _веда духкхатмакан_ - он понимает что материальное наслаждение не принесут ему никакой радости, но паритйаге ’пй анишварах - он не может отказаться от них, он не может еще полностью отречься от  материальной жизни и ничего страшного  нет, это квалификация для повторения  святого имени. Напоминает вам это что-то, да?

Нормально, всё нормально, всё идет по плану, по плану Кришны. Но что он делает? И в этом суть. Каким образом человек может понять - есть у него действительно квалификация и что ему необходимо для того, чтобы культивировать непосредственно святое имя: 

тато бхаджета мам притах 
шраддхалур дрдха-нишчайах
джушаманаш ча тан каман
духкходаркамаш ча гархайан  

Он наслаждается и при этом проклинает себя. Как иногда люди пьют водку и говорят: - Фу, какая гадость... Принесите ещё!   

И буквально Кришна  говорит это - духкходаркамаш ча гархайан. 
гархайан - буквально значить человек ругает себя, он раскаивается, но при этом он не может...
Он  понимает, что ничего хорошего нет - джушаманаш ча тан каман, но что у него есть, в чем заключается смысл этой квалификации?
тато бхаджета мам притах - он продолжает  поклоняться не смотря ни на что, не смотря на какие-то падения, разочарования, - с  любовью Мне: мам притах 

тато бхаджета мам притах 
шраддхалур дридха-нишчайах 

И решимость его так или иначе дойти до конца очень сильная. Даже несмотря на какие-то дефекты, несмотря на все остальное у него  есть эта решимость и он понимает что это  путь по которому нужно идти.

Шикшаштака 2 стих. Настройка. Лекция 4 22 мая 2014, Анапа

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Если сто раз сказать слово "поклоняться", то смысл этого термина не проявится. И квалификация в поклонении не появится. 

Чтобы культивировать святое имя, нужно его _начать_ культивировать. Культивация это процесс, означающий изменения, прогресс. Культивируемое имя изменяется как росток бхакти. 

"Повторение" же это процесс, не означающий прогресс, а означающий отсутствие изменений, отсутствие культивации, отсутствие прогресса.

Квалификация для культивации действительно нужна. Во первых нужна вера в культивацию. И знание о святом имени. Что оно такое. Самбандха гьяна.

Поэтому вера в святое имя тоже требует более подробного определения. Вера в святое имя это не то же самое что верить и доверять человеку.

И потом, если имя двойственное, как можно ему верить?

Лучше употреблять санскритские термины, т.к. наши термины имеют в умах людей слишком материалистическое значение. Например слово "поклоняться" само собой вводит человека в заблуждение о духовной деятельности, который он должен научиться. Также как и термин "повторение". И многие другие.

Мало того, что термины вводят в заблуждение, так мы еще и употребляем их неверно. Мы говорим сразу - нужно поклоняться (совершать бхаджан). Но ведь совершать бхаджан еще нужно научиться. Ведь мы не говорим ребенку - делай то, что не умеешь. Вначале он должен научиться. Бхаджан это больше чем просто поклоняться. Поэтому санскритское слово лучше, в нем больше сути. Слово "поклоняться" мы воспринимаем материально и однобоко. Слово не должно обманывать нас насчет сути действия.

Поэтому советы из разряда "нужно поклоняться" и "нужно повторять", "нужно верить" - вводят в заблуждение неискушенных искателей.

В то же время, если мы хотим блага человеку, мы должны не искушать, не вводить в заблуждение, а постараться помочь. Не создавать препятствия, а постараться их устранить.

*Насчет философских рассуждений про квалификацию мне кажется у нас ситуация из разряда "оцеживающие комара, а верблюда поглощающие". Углубляемся в глубокие глубины, а простых очевидных вещей,  лежащих на поверхности не видим и делаем. И чем дальше вглубь, тем дальше от этих простых и понятных вещей.* 

Как бы горе от ума.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Мало того, что термины вводят в заблуждение, так мы еще и употребляем их неверно. Мы говорим сразу - нужно поклоняться (совершать бхаджан). Но ведь совершать бхаджан еще нужно научиться. Ведь мы не говорим ребенку - делай то, что не умеешь. Вначале он должен научиться. Бхаджан это больше чем просто поклоняться. Поэтому санскритское слово лучше, в нем больше сути. Слово "поклоняться" мы воспринимаем материально и однобоко. Слово не должно обманывать нас насчет сути действия.
> Поэтому советы из разряда "нужно поклоняться" и "нужно повторять", "нужно верить" - вводят в заблуждение неискушенных искателей.
> В то же время, если мы хотим блага человеку, мы должны не искушать, не вводить в заблуждение, а постараться помочь. Не создавать препятствия, а постараться их устранить.
> *Насчет философских рассуждений про квалификацию мне кажется у нас ситуация из разряда "оцеживающие комара, а верблюда поглощающие". Углубляемся в глубокие глубины, а простых очевидных вещей,  лежащих на поверхности не видим и делаем. И чем дальше вглубь, тем дальше от этих простых и понятных вещей.* 
> Как бы горе от ума.


Спасибо Вам за то, что возвращаете к сути. Действительно, даже термины изначально духовные можно исказить в нашем материалистическом мировоззрении и они теряют свою суть. Даже сам термин "материальный мир" вводит в заблуждение. Нет материального мира, есть только материальное сознание некоторых живых существ. Весь мир изначально духовен, но наше сознание может быть осквернено и воспринимать этот мир как созданный для нашего наслаждения.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я продолжу вчерашнюю тему. Сегодня подойдя к ней с немножко другой стороны. Я прекрасно понимаю что то, о чем я вчера говорил могло многих заставить серьезно задуматься и задать себе вопрос  насколько они соответствуют этому высокому званию вайшнава. И как я уже говорил Кришна требует 100%. 

Он принимает всё, Он принял служение от Путаны, но тем ни менее в Бхагавад-гите Он снова и снова говорит, что бхакти значит стопроцентное бхакти и это сложная часть бхакти. Так сам Кришна подчёркивает что с внешней стороны бхакти очень простая вещь  

патрам пушпам пхалам тойам 
йо ме бхактйа прайаччхати  

Если человек предложит Мне немного воды, листок, цветок, плод, - Я принимаю это. 

Но сложность заключается именно в том, что это нужно сделать с бхакти, а бхакти  подразумевает полную целеустремленность, полную сосредоточенность на Кришне. Мы все знаем, даже в обычных отношениях почему так сложно порой построить  отношения муже и жене, почему жена ревнует мужа или муж  начинает ревновать жену. Именно потому что они чувствуют, что нет этой стопроцентной  сосредоточенности и именно поэтому люди  говорят о ревнивом Боги в Библии: есть эта заповедь люби только меня. 

И Кришна в сущности повторяют то же самое, когда он говорит что сознание твоё не должно никуда отклоняться. Это идеал и Шрила Прабхупада в том комментарии, который мы прочитали вчера, прокладывает путь к этому идеалу. В любом случае вы должны начинать с чего-то и сегодня мне хотелось продолжить, чтобы  нам было яснее с чего собственно нужно начинать, чтобы мы не приходили в отчаяние от того, что мы не можем сразу достичь этого стопроцентного  идеала. 

Очень часто преданные начинают корить себя, видя некую свою  неверность, целомудренность, рассеянность своего сознания и очень  часто также по привычке, так как очень сложно всё время находиться в этом  состоянии того, что что-то не так со мной, они начинают находить недостатки в  других. И это ошибка. Очень трагическая  ошибка, которую мы можем сделать. 

Мы можем видеть, что в нашем Обществе распространяется эта критика и корнем  этой критики является недовольство самим собой. Не что-то другое. Люди понимают что  они сами не соответствует стопроцентному идеалу, о котором говорит Кришна в Бхагавад-гите и чтобы облегчить свою участь и немножечко смягчить угрызения совести, которые они испытывают, выискивают недостатки во всех остальных: "И он не такой, и этот не такой, и тот не такой". 

Так вот мне сегодня хотелось сказать во-первых что нужно сделать, а также чего не нужно делать.   Чего не нужно делать? Не нужно критиковать других, даже если мы видим какие-то отступления.  С чего нужно начинать в этом своем пути, который постепенно приведет нас к стопроцентному идеалу? Об этом, собственно, будет наш сегодняшний разговор.




Эта же лекция в аудио

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Чего не нужно делать? Не нужно критиковать других, даже если мы видим какие-то отступления.  С чего нужно начинать в этом своем пути, который постепенно приведет нас к стопроцентному идеалу? Об этом, собственно, будет наш сегодняшний разговор.


Еще чего не нужно делать, так это терять здравый смысл настолько, что уже и свое слово бояться сказать, а только цитаты, да еще и других пугать своими страхами.

Уже и посоветовать ничего нельзя, любой совет попадает в разряд запрещеннй критики. Что мы прямо Бога из себя строим, что и подсказать ничего нельзя и все теперь слова боятся друг другу сказать кроме похвалы. Вася, помой руки. Не помою потому что это критика. Безумие.

Прабху, можно дать вам совет? Нельзя, ваш совет это критика. Безумие

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Даже сам термин "материальный мир" вводит в заблуждение. Нет материального мира, есть только материальное сознание некоторых живых существ. Весь мир изначально духовен, но наше сознание может быть осквернено и воспринимать этот мир как созданный для нашего наслаждения.


Я бы поспорил насчет ваших терминов и утверждений. Но лучше не будем спорить, а будем держаться сути. Суть это Кришна. Будем держаться его стоп, тогда ничто не будет искажено. Главное не исказить самого Кришну. А это мы ого как можем.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

апи чет су-дурачаро бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак – не важно, что ты делаешь, грешник ты или святой, для Меня не важно. Если ты хочешь вступить в эти личностные отношения со Мной, то тогда Я приму тебя любым, какой ты есть. Тебе не нужно никого из себя изображать, тебе не нужно быть совершенным. Это очень важная вещь, потому что в 7 главе и в 8 главе Кришна говорит: «Ты хочешь освобождения? Для этого ты должен стать совершенным. Для этого ты должен заниматься строгой практикой, сосредоточь все свое сознание между бровей».

Тут Он говорит: «Да не надо, не сосредоточься, просто думай обо Мне. Не можешь думать – просто кланяйся Мне иногда». И Он говорит, что преданного Я приму. Он предался, – для меня это главное. и Я о нем Сам позабочусь.


***

И Кришна, еще раз, он призывает нас в этой главе, когда он объясняет: «Я отец и Я мать, Я друг», Он объясняет нам вот эту вот вещь, – что если ты хочешь отношений со Мной, если ты хочешь не просто освобождения, а хочешь отношений, реально хочешь отношений, Я стану для тебя другом».

Но, скажем так, нам нужно дойти до этого уровня предания. Не просто. Человеку нужно… есть некая эволюция, это не то, что какая-то искусственная, что ли, вещь, когда нужно просто себя накрутить и сказать: «Да, да, Кришна, я хочу отношений, хочу любви». И Кришна сам очень интересно говорит. А что же для этого нужно сделать? То есть, каким образом человек может на этот уровень прийти? Каким образом он постепенно может реально захотеть отношений с Кришной? Я что хочу сказать, – что не такая дешевая, что ли, вещь. Мы привыкли, мы слышали это тысячу раз: отношения, любовь, отношения, любовь. Но в обычной жизни в отношениях с другими людьми мы по-прежнему имперсоналисты. И очень часто, в сущности, мы хотим, нам все время все равно хочется быть совершенным, быть чистым преданным.

А Кришна говорит: «Ты мне не нужен как чистый преданный». Он говорит:

апи чет су-дурачаро бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак садхур эва са мантавйах самйаг вйавасито хи сах

(Б.-г., 9.30)

апи чет су-дурачаро, – да, ты быстро станешь дхарматмой, быстро станешь праведником, но ты просто заявляй всем: мой преданный никогда не погибнет, и я его не буду судить. Я не буду к нему предъявлять никаких особенно строгих требований. Я его приму таким, какой он есть. Если он просто поднимет обе руки и скажет: «Кришна, ну вот я такой».

Так вот, очень интересная вещь – что делать-то для этого? Что для этого делать, чтобы реально находиться в этом уровне? И Кришна дает намек в самом начале этой 9 главы «Бхагавад-гиты», когда он говорит: джнанам виджнана-сахитам – Он дважды повторяет эту фразу на протяжении «Бхагавад-гиты». Он говорит в 7 главе: «То, что я сейчас тебе расскажу, – гьяну и вигьяну. Я расскажу тебе теорию или знание определенное, и я с помощью того, что я сейчас расскажу тебе, дам тебе опыт определенный. Слушай меня».

И тут то же самое. Кришна снова повторяет эту фразу: гьяна-вигьяна сахитам – я расскажу тебе теорию, слушай это как теорию. Но также пойми, что если ты просто будешь думать снова и снова о том, что я скажу тебе, будешь размышлять над… йадж джнатва мокшйасе ‘шубхат

– если ты узнаешь это… когда ты узнаешь это, узнав эту гьяну и вигьяну… И он снова повторит:

пратйакшавагамам дхармйам – там же в начале этой главы, то тогда ты избавишься от всего неблагоприятного, всей кармы, всего страха. Потому что сейчас у нас есть карма и из-за этого у нас есть страх внутри. В нас живет страх, и этот страх мешает нам предаться. Так вот, метод, о котором говорит Кришна, для того, чтобы реализовать все это, – вигьяна – это снова и снова думать над этим, снова и снова слушать об этом от Него, от преданных, которые реализовали эту вещь, – то, что Кришна любит нас, то, что Кришна хочет личных отношений.

Он не хочет чего-то еще от нас, он не хочет нашего совершенства. Он хочет просто нашей любви и нашей беспомощности, нашей слабости. Он хочет, чтобы мы сказали: «Кришна, ну да, я Твой».

Да, и такой человек быстро становится праведником, это не оправдание ничему. Мы все знаем это. И поэтому Кришна говорит: для всех остальных Я – судья. Для других людей… но для тех, кто поклоняется Мне с любовью, йе бхаджанти ту мам бхактйа – для них Я всегда с ними и они всегда со Мной


Б.В.Госвами. Бхагавад-гита 9.18, 28 июня 2017

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

И потом наступает девятая глава. Кришна переходит к девятой главе. Где, собственно, Он делает новый виток предания. Там Он говорит одну очень важную вещь, мы все знаем этот стих _апи чет су-дурачаро бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак_ - Я о нем позабочусь. Чтобы он не делал, Я его принимаю. Если человек хочет Мне служить, то какой бы он ни был, чтобы он там не делал, Я о нем позабочусь Сам. 

И дальше Он скажет в десятой главе: тешам ахам самудхарта - Я его спасаю. Не его гйана его спасает, не его мысли его спасают, не его дела его спасают. Я его спасаю. Мритью-самсара-сагарат из этого океана рождения и смерти. И что такой человек делает? Но это не значит, что человек ничего не должен делать. 

Он говорит, что сататам киртайанто мам йатанташ ча дрдха-вратах намасйанташ ча мам бхактйа они делают эти люди. _Сататам киртайанто мам_ они прославляют Меня, рассказывают обо Мне - _йатанташ ча дрдха-вратах_ они принимают суровые обеты. Они делают что-то. Опять же, в контексте принятия того, что они могут _намасйантах_ они кланяются. Они делают. Но одновременно с этим Он говорит  _нитйабхийуктанам йога-кшема вахамй ахам_. Это важный стих, это ключевой стих во всей этой девятой главе с этим преданием. Во всей девятой главе.

Он говорит: _даиви хй эша гуна-майи мама майа дуратйайа мам_, они принимают прибежище в божественной энергии - махатманас ту мам партха даивим пракритим ашритах. Они приняли это _ашрае_ махатмы. Махатмы идут к Личности Бога. 

И что Личность Бога делает? Он говорит: «То чего у вас не хватит, Я дам». Йога-кшема вахамй ахам - вам не нужно быть совершенными. До этого человек... Слушайте. Седьмая глава, восьмая глава, где санга-сиддха бхакти объясняется, человек сам стремится к личному совершенствованию. «Я должен быть хорошим, тогда я спасусь. Я должен быть очень чистым. Я должен». Кришна говорит, мне хочется с интонацией Вамшибихари сказать: «Расслабься». Кришна говорит _йога-кшема вахамй ахам_ - Я сам тебе всё принесу.

Б.В.Госвами. Бхагавад-гита 4.5

----------

